# PSP slim and Lite - My Review



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2008)

*PSP Slim and Lite* ​ 

*www.imgpire.com/images/37egoi2oyiny6d0a9q.jpg​Here is small review of the gadget which I was planning to buy since long time, but because of busy schedule (seriously J) I was not able to spare enough time to get one. Finally after long time I got chance and went to Mumbai on weekend, ‘only’ to get this portable gaming gizmo. 

Usually before buying any gadget I have a habit of going through several sites tutorials/FAQ’s to know more about the product, similarly for PSP my ‘know more’ activity was going on in background since last 1 month. I posted my queries on several sites/forums including our very own ‘thinkdigit’ forum and got answers for many of them. We will go through FAQ about PSP (Playstation Portable) further in this article. 

So, let’s start with the details and specifications of the new PSP slim and lite model and some major differences with respect to the old PSP-1000 ‘phat’ model.


*www.imgpire.com/images/exx9o0ou6qugl2q0b1kp.png​ 


It’s a no-brainer that if you are planning to buy a PSP you should go ahead with the slim model. Being lighter in weight the new PSP slim also has more memory;changes in loading time due to more memory are apparently insignificant. According to various sites, some games perform slightly better and some even slightly worse, PSP Slim outperforms PSP in loading time in the matter of just a few seconds. Even though the slim model has 1200mAh battery it lasts as long as the 1800mAh one for the phat. One other good change is that the speakers now are placed in the front side instead of the backside as in previous models.

We can see that PSP supports most popular audio formats including WMA which is great because most of the portable music players available in the market only support MP3, but WMA has emerged as a popular codec format in last few years and deserves to be supported on every music player. Various popular image formats are also supported; you can directly put your MS Pro Duo from your Sony digicam to your PSP to view photographs on screen. Several freely available applications like ‘PSP video9’ etc help you convert videos to the desired PSP supported video format. 

PSP acts as a music player, video player / picture viewer and most important as a handheld gaming device (this is what it is all about). Let’s see how it scores on all these different fronts.


*The XrossMediaBar (XMB - Menu):*

XMB provides a simple user friendly way to navigate through the PSP contents ie. themes, wallpapers, music, games,videos etc. The default image viewer is simple and provides slideshow mode other than the basic manual browsing through images, provides zoom-in and zoom-out and any image can be set as wallpaper on your PSP. The biggest problem (idiotic one) with file management is that you can not browse in to nested folders, PSP wont recognize folders below one level (although you can use PSPfiler plugin to address this flaw to some extent).

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7a/XMBPSP.jpg
Default XMB​ 
*www.imgpire.com/images/yj9trqul8757xoemfx0.jpg
Browsin through wallpaper thumbnails (theme In a flow)​ 
Two basic themes will be provided by default for PSP named ‘original’ and ‘cookies’. Original theme is what all of us must have seen and it’s the simplest and best. Other themes can be downloaded in ‘ptf’ or ‘ctf’ format. CTF themes change the look and feel of your PSP entirely, while the PTF themes are just a set of new icons/wallpapers CTF are a whole new level, CTF themes can be applied safely by using the CXMB plugin. The screenshot below shows the Alienware theme. 

*www.imgpire.com/images/2fdiszl6iq0339khxkec.jpg
Alienware theme (Color choose screen)​ 
If you are using firmware 3.9 or above you can use the ‘Skype’ and the ‘Go messenger’ application from XMB. Recent 4.0 update also adds Google search through the XMB. 


*Music player :*

On the journey back from Mumbai to my city, I had no games to play on PSP, so I enjoyed music for about four hours with my EP-630 earphones plugged in. PSP outputs above average sound quality and is real pleasure to listen to. In these 4 hours only 43% of the battery was drained. There are four modes of audio presets which PSP offers which you can set only when headphone/speakers/etc is connected to your PSP headphone jack. You can enable graphic visualizers to go with music on PSP. 

*www.imgpire.com/images/jb17le3raw7iqfj7mj0.jpg
Browsing through Music library​ 
*www.imgpire.com/images/8mdpfh2e54v8b77emic.jpg
Default graphic visualizer (with menu overlay)​ 

*www.imgpire.com/images/4j0ebgp3o6dj5cvoin.jpg
AlienWare version of the default equalizer​ 
*www.imgpire.com/images/ul1kwyb5gfe7172g4env.jpg
Available visualizers, 4.05 FW adds more.​ 
The audio quality offered is equal to what an ipod offers but the volume level of PSP is limited. Those who like to listen to music with volume turned up to the highest mark will be slightly disappointed. There is way to increase the volume limit of PSP but the default max volume level is enough for me so I haven’t tried increasing it yet. Last thing to say about audio is that the PSP speakers are horrible, you would never want to listen to music on the provided speakers. 


*Video player :*

Who ever gets a chance to see this gadget first says “I don’t believe you can enjoy watching video on this screen”, the very next thing you should do is to play a video file and hand your PSP to that person an wait for the compliment : “It’s amazing”. It happened with me; everyone returned it to me only after watching long scenes from the movie ‘300’. 

*www.imgpire.com/images/5ltsv8ikuw6ncqu6z9.jpg
Prison Break on PSP (Get a PB Season DVD and convert  )​ 

PSP is not a replacement for your television/monitor but it excel’s as a PMP, the hi-res large screen serves its purpose of outputting high quality video. Fast forward, reverse and options like scene selection make the video player complete with essential features. With the slim you can also watch your PSP content on big screen by connecting it through provided Video output connector. Watching movies on a long journey? hell lot of fun J !! 


*Gaming Device :*

Yes, 'the' most important and primary reason to own this gadget. PSP is the most powerful handheld gaming device till date with wide range of games available. PSP first suffered from PS1/PS2 ports, developers were releasing ports of their playstation console games which made consumers loose interest in the system, but the scene has entirely changed now. PSP now has a huge array of exclusives including God Of War- Chains Of Olympus, wipeout pulse/pure, FF crisis core, Patapon, Loco roco, etc. 

*www.imgpire.com/images/3xwcemxvln3ch5i01dbi.jpg
Savegames (Theme: In a Flow)​ 
I started of with downloading and playing demos on PSP, demos are available on the PSP store. You can browse the store through PSP browser with wi-fi turned on. I downloaded demos through the PC store for PSP which was recently launched by Sony. Many other sites also do offer demos of various games. The graphics quality was beyond what I expected. Playing Ridge Racer and Vice city stories made me remember old PS1 and PS2 days. Other games I tried were Tennis and WWE Smackdown v/s Raw 2008. WWE looks impressive, all menus and modes present in the PS3 version of the game are present here. The game can be a good time-pass if played in multiplayer, but its hard to find a PSP gamer around to play on Ad-Hoc mode. I haven’t got a chance to explore wireless ability of PSP. I was not able to configure it properly, got some DNS error last time. 

*www.imgpire.com/images/0ricxcg2wcyxbojgbzjs.jpg
Ridge Racer​ 
*www.imgpire.com/images/rlfr3r1ehenqjthcqwk6.jpg
Patapon and WWE SmackDown vs RAW 2008​ 

Before PSP I used to play games on my friends N81( yes n-gage! ), but N81 is not a gaming gadget (not considering the graphics) and to qualify as a gaming handheld the device has to have proper control buttons which a PSP provides, the D-pad and analog stick are really comfortable and ‘ox∆□’ buttons are equally responsive. Although you will miss the L2 and R2 buttons while playing PS1 eboots. If you are using CFW (Custom Firmware) you can enjoy playing classic Nintendo/Sega games through emulators.

UMD of various games are available for official price of 999/- INR, price depends on the discount the shop is providing. Offering movies in UMD’s has gone flop for Sony, you will rarely come across movie UMD’s in any shop. 


Phew, I have written too much J, its not ‘all’ about PSP but this is what I have experienced so far with the handheld. Below are some points to remember before you go and get PSP (suggestions / corrections are welcome)


*1 .*CFW enables you to use wide range of free homebrew applications.

*2 .*Installing CFW violates warranty of your PSP.

*3 .*CFW can be installed after downgrading your PSP, in order to do this you will need a ‘Pandora Battery’.

*4 .*Go for only original memory sticks, fake ones give you all sorts of read/write errors. Spending few more bucks will ensure peace of mind. 


One easy way to check that you have original memory stick is to put it in *PSP -> switch on your PSP -> Photo -> Memory stick -> Hit the ‘triangle’ button on PSP ->Select information* . Under MagicGate if ‘unknown’ is written then the memory stick is probably fake. You will get the memory stick with MagicGate printed on it and if you see ‘unknown’ written on it then it’s obviously fake.

*5 .*Get good quality headphones/earphones, PSP speakers won’t do the job satisfactorily. I suggest creative EP-630 or above.

*6 .*You can play PS1 games (eboots) on PSP.

*7 .*Get a cover for the slim, you don’t want it get scratched while putting in or taking out of your pocket. Get a screen guard too, really necessary. PSP is a finger print magnet.

*8 .*If you are getting it modded, make him do it in front of your eyes, check if the PSP still contains the original battery if the box was already open.

Currently I am just enjoying the default setup of PSP, but soon I will check the various plug-ins / applications available for PSP. Next time when I post, it will be regarding the homebrew games and apps. Screenshot capturer, file manager etc are some of the most useful apps I have heard about. I wanted to include screenshots of some games and apps with this review, but didn’t get chance to try it, will post some images soon if possible.


*Okay, did some new things. Now not on the default bundled setup. Upgraded the firmware from 3.71 to 3.90 M33-3 and now using some plugins*.

*CXMB :*
Change the look and feel of your XMB by using CTF themes after installing and enabling this plugin, it’s a must have.

*Hold+2.4 :*
Very useful plugin (saves battery charge), turn on the Hold switch to automatically disable the display and underclock the CPU (61 MHz). Turn off the Hold switch to return the CPU to normal speed and enable the display. 
If you hold the UP d-pad button when turning off the hold switch, the display will remain switched off and the CPU will remain underclocked, but you can operate the PSP. This is useful if you just need to adjust the volume, fast forward/rewind, or to skip to the next song, without unnecessarily turning on the display. To return to normal, just press the Screen button. This plugin also fixes the irritating issue of accidently putting your PSP in stand-by mode while pushing the hold button up to release the PSP from keypad lock mode.

*Screenshot plugin :*
Allows you to take screenshots for the XMB and your favorite PSP games, hit the music button to take a screenshot. Also makes gif's of series of screenshot, but its not that useful. Some images in this review were taken by the screenshot plugin for 3.90 



It's been more than a month since I got this gadget and I am enjoying every feature of it. Last Friday I went to Mumbai again and on my way I saw two movies on it 'Goal 2' and 'American Gangster' and enjoyed them a lot while everyone else in the bus was stuck with some movie 'Don No.1'(wth !!,hehe ) shown on video . Summing it up, If you are a gamer and like gaming on move then PSP is for you and apart from gaming it’s the best portable entertainment gadget within the price range of 9k . I will be upgrading the firmware soon and will try out 'IRshell for PSP'. When I do that I will post about it too, till then if anybody has any suggestions about installing homebrew on PSP please post them in forum. 

_Enjoy !_


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 23, 2008)

good review but at least change the picture of the psp(top) its a phat.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2008)

Good review!


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2008)

Sparsh007 said:


> good review but at least change the picture of the psp(top) its a phat.


Oh! Hehe yes, I will replace it with pic of my psp tommorow.


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice and comprehensive review..Good Work


----------



## New (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice review..


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2008)

^ Thx


----------



## krazzy (Jun 23, 2008)

Good first impressions. Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2008)

This is just in 



> With the code for Sony's official PlayStation Portable Firmware 4.0 already decrypted, it's only a matter of time before the next custom firmware finds its way into the community. To prove this point, homebrew developer Mathieulh recently revealed some of the new features that will be added into the upcoming Custom Firmware 4.00 that Dark AleX and team M33 are already working on.
> 
> One of the new features include an in-XMB recovery mode, which will allow users to change their settings straight from the PSP's main menu screen. This is definitely beats rebooting your PSP and entering recovery mode the normal way.
> 
> ...




Savestates...convinient.


----------



## hullap (Jun 23, 2008)

nice review


----------



## tinku dhar (Jun 24, 2008)

wats the grey market price ? we can get in 7k ? in bangalore ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 24, 2008)

NO idea man, I got it ffor official price .


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 25, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> *3 .*CFW can be installed after downgrading your PSP, in order to do this you will need a ‘Pandora Battery’.


I didnt get this point...
When i buy a PSP it is modded to run pirated games. then the firmware is upgraded for better patches ,functionality etc. 
These two things are little confusing to me. Is modding different from installing a custom firmware ? If so , for which step is the PANDORA BATTERY required ?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 25, 2008)

To be able to install a custom firmware(for the first time) ie. to replace the original Sony firmware on the device, you need to mod the PSP which is done using the Pandora battery.
After the custom firmware has been installed, you can upgrade to newer version of custom firmware simply by just running the setup file, which does not require the Pandora battery.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ like he said


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm, okay. So I'd better buy a pre-modded PSP Slim. 
I ll follow the other thread for that. As you must have guessed i have decided to join the elite PSP owners group


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ Welcome


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow Excellent review  .. now im thinking of getting a PSP


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 26, 2008)

As Tendulkar says, "Go get it.."


----------



## girish.g (Jun 26, 2008)

good review. can i install cfw on my psp with official firmware  3.93@play god of war it is freaking awersome.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 30, 2008)

girish.g said:


> good review. can i install cfw on my psp with official firmware 3.93@play god of war it is freaking awersome.


 
OFW? you will need pandora battery in order to do that.
I upgraded 3.71 m33-2 cfw to 3.90 m33-3 , easy  .


----------



## girish.g (Jun 30, 2008)

i have psp phat do i still need pandora battery. any idea of firmware 4.00 or 4.00 m33


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ For PSP phat the process is easy i suppose and does not need pandora batt , although I am not sure as i never chked for it. All i know that it is easy and less risky thing to do.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 30, 2008)

does anyone have pandora battery ??
i need it , seriously


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 30, 2008)

If you live near Mumbai you can get your slim modded from there, although it is a 2 min task but the person may charge upto 500 for that. If you have a Phat psp then google for how to mod a phat.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 30, 2008)

i have slim and broke a battery already on making it pandora by lifting a IC. , Datal tools or Service battery is what i want . Pandora battery is multipurpose , not only to install CFW . but can unbrick any psp . also the service mode looks cool .!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2008)

Check some online resource, some site must be providing Pandora battery kit.


----------



## girish.g (Jul 7, 2008)

i am not able to install 4.01 m33. when i start installing from my psp it says"the game could not be started(80020148)"
what should i do??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2008)

You are installing it over CFW na? which version? 

Make sure you have downloaded Sony 4.0 OFW in correct folder before running the CFW eboot. 

The problem can also be because of corrupt download, i suggest you re-download it and try.


----------



## girish.g (Jul 7, 2008)

no cfw i have 3.95. i had both ofw and cfw in the same folder as said in the readme included.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm, 

Dark Alex does not list this CFW on his site , i think 3.95 is not by him (not sure). May be there is other way of installing in this case. The readme provided by DA may be applicable to his CFW only. Just a guess.


----------



## girish.g (Jul 7, 2008)

i've tried re downloading those files but it still doesn't work

its listed on the website.
here *dark-alex.org/index_psp.php


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2008)

Girish I checked the page and could not find 3.95 , is your firmware 3.95 Gen or Gen-2 ? 
I read somewhere that 4.0 Gen will be coming soon. Maybe you can wait till then.

You can try one thing , if you have any homebrew plugins enabled then disable them from recovery menu and try again with the upgrade process.

-----------------------

There is a option for network update mode in the recovery menu for 3.95 gen, options available there are Sony, GEN and M33 try selecting m33 and then update. Seriously i dont know a thing abt 3.95 gen , do it only if you know what you are doing. I read this somewhere so suggesting it.

---------------------

From what i have read so far GEN team modifies DA's CFW, so they will be releasing 4.0 gen soon as DA already released his CFW. Still you can try as there is no restriction that once on GEN then you have to be always on GEN. See this link 

*sicksand.net/post/36836362/psp-cfw-3-95-gen-officially-released


----------



## girish.g (Jul 7, 2008)

sorry dude big mistake i have 3.93 not 3.95. do have to install 4.01 before installing m33. atw which fw do you use


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2008)

I am using 3.90 m33-3 , no plans to install 4.01 until it becomes a necessasity. 4.0 is a whole new kernel , no homebrew for it yet and unlike phat i cannot use 1.5 kernel addon on my slim in order to use 1.5 supported homebrew apps.

Have you tried IR shell? I want to try but scared to implement it.


----------



## girish.g (Jul 7, 2008)

i have never used any custom firmware my luck is really bad please help me to install this one.can you give the link of 3.95 gen its really slow on my psp browser


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 7, 2008)

Never used any CFW? the method listed iin the readme is for upgrading CFW to CFW only . You can not directly put CFW on Sony's orignal firmware.


----------



## girish.g (Jul 7, 2008)

so that means i cant install cfw on my psp??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes if you currently have orignal firmware on your PSP then you will have to downgrade it by pandora battery than install CFW on it. Or contact someone who can mod your PSP for you.


----------



## superboysahil (Jul 12, 2008)

I own a phat version with the latest 4.01 m33-2. The thing I like the most is that I can customize it to the max! and I'm not saying to install a theme created by other but by me.

I think digit should make a detailed article on it. How to downgrade it via a pandora battery and others. I'm not saying that digit should make an article about iso's! but other things like custom theme, plugins and homebrews! and for the last time HOMEBREWS AINT A PIRACY THING!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 12, 2008)

Quite Impressive..Nice Review!


----------



## napster007 (Jul 12, 2008)

nice review!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 14, 2008)

Thx , I just downloaded and applied a screenshot plugin for the slim. Will be updating this review with some nice screenshots.


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 18, 2008)

*Need help regarding new purchase*

Hi Brothers,
I own a PS2 and I am planning to buy a PSP Slim. I live in Mumbai.  Can you kindly answer the following questions, as I believe in being prepared prior to buying the product.
1. Which is the best place to get a PSP Slim from in Mumbai with a warranty? And what’s the current price?
2. Where do I get free games from?  Any sites or suggestions?
3. Do I need to buy a Pandora’s battery or anything else to effectively run my PSP Slim?  If yes, where can I get all these additional accessories or software?
4. I do not understand what is the CFW and what do I need to do when I get a PSP Slim in order to run the downloaded free games? Is this too complex cause im not a techie and bad at tweaking things.
Please answer this and anything else you think I should know before I purchase this great gadget?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2008)

Check this thread , 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89482

has answer to your questions.
---------------------------------------


Review updated with images .


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Bro,
The thread was useful and I know where to buy it from...However, I am still confused about the following.

1. I didnt understand.. Do we get the modded one usually or the unmodded one.

2. Do I need a UMD to play games from my mem stick, and where can I get that?

3. Where do I get free games from? Any sites or suggestions?

4. Do I need to buy a Pandora’s battery or anything else to effectively run my PSP Slim if I buy it from Heera Panna or anywhere else? Where can I get all these additional accessories or software?

Thanks once again


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> Thanks Bro,
> The thread was useful and I know where to buy it from...However, I am still confused about the following.
> 
> 1. I didnt understand.. Do we get the modded one usually or the unmodded one.
> ...


 
1. Its up to you what you want to buy, if you want to run homebrew apps get a modded one. Modded one will also allow you to play your PSP UMD backups.

2. If you are playing your game backup iso from your memstick you dont need UMD. You can also play games directly from your UMD game disc by inderting it into the UMD drive in PSP.

3. Suggestion goes against forum rules. UMD's are priced around 900 INR

4. If you get already modded slim, you dont need pandora to run homebrew or your UMD backups. Pandora batt is needed to downgrade PSP and install CFW for the first time. About availability of accesories ask some Mumbai guy. post your query in official PSP discussion thread.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 18, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> 3. Where do I get free games from? Any sites or suggestions?



it is not illigal , you can download free games from www.thepir ... no from *store.playstation.com/game here (you need to sign your psp to download the games there )


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 18, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> Thanks Bro,
> The thread was useful and I know where to buy it from...However, I am still confused about the following.
> 
> 1. I didnt understand.. Do we get the modded one usually or the unmodded one.



If u hv deep pockets to buy games priced at Rs.1500/- as available in the markets, u can hv the PSP left unmodded..

btw, u ALWAYS get a PSP in an UNMODDED state, the modding has to be elsewhere (from a shop, ofcourse)




> 2. Do I need a UMD to play games from my mem stick, and where can I get that?


No, U do not need a UMD to play games stored onto ur mem stick. U can get the UMD from shops which hv games on it priced at Rs.1500/- and for the Mem stick, U will hv to buy it separately known as a SANDISK Memory Stick Pro Duo (MSPD) wich comes in various capacities like 1GB, 2GB, 4GB and price of approx. Rs.700, Rs.1000 and Rs.1500 respectively...




> 3. Where do I get free games from? Any sites or suggestions?


Well, buddy, we d/load it from torrents(google it for that), But d/loaded games ONLY WORK on a MODDED psp




> 4. Do I need to buy a Pandora’s battery or anything else to effectively run my PSP Slim if I buy it from Heera Panna or anywhere else? Where can I get all these additional accessories or software?





> Thanks once again


Well, u DO NOT need a Pandora batt, its needed only wen u wanna downgrade ur firmware (for example from firmware 3.90 to firmware 3.80) i.e install a previous version of the firmware
__________________________-

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 20, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> [/size][/font]
> No, U do not need a UMD to play games stored onto ur mem stick. U can get the UMD from shops which hv games on it priced at Rs.1500/- and for the Mem stick, U will hv to buy it separately known as a SANDISK Memory Stick Pro Duo (MSPD) wich comes in various capacities like 1GB, 2GB, 4GB and price of approx. Rs.700, Rs.1000 and Rs.1500 respectively...
> 
> 
> Well, buddy, we d/load it from torrents(google it for that), But d/loaded games ONLY WORK on a MODDED psp


 
Hey thanks for the info.. 
Where would u get a 4GB for 1500? I didnt find it anywhere... Also, the alfa fellow was not sure whether it was modded..He got puzzled I guess...where can i buy a modded psp except ninja electronics.
I do not want to spend per game 1000-1500...cause I would like to have a wide variety...I would prefer having them on a memory card. Can anyone get me games on a cd/dvd copied from their pc? As many as possible?  I am happy to pay for it. If interested, please mail me on feedmespeed@gmail.com with ur contact number. (mumbai only)



max_demon said:


> it is not illigal , you can download free games from www.thepir ... no from *store.playstation.com/game here (you need to sign your psp to download the games there )


 
hey bro..
www.thepir does not work i guess? Am i typing it wrong?
Any other sites where I can get full games...I believe psp games on sony site are demos..
Also, Can you write on a dvd / cd and give me all games u got...im happy to pay brother if needed...just dont have the time to sit and download.. If interested, please e-mail me on feedmespeed@gmail.com Thanks.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2008)

Check out Origin Games at Inorbit. They are a good substitute for Ninja. 9k modded.


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 20, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Check out Origin Games at Inorbit. They are a good substitute for Ninja. 9k modded.


 
Hey thanks a bunch, will check that out next weekend...btw..what about the games bro? Please read my earlier posts...pls mail me on feedmespeed@gmail.com for any tips and sites for downloading, or can u provide me with the games. I am happy to pay... Thanks.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2008)

You can get what you want from Origin Games. I think it's 0.15k per game.


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 20, 2008)

Pathik said:


> You can get what you want from Origin Games. I think it's 0.15k per game.


Thanks...but what u saying is, one game costs 1500 bucks? or 150 Rs.? I am confused...bro..i dont wanna spend so much for games...alternative please...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 20, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> Hey thanks for the info..
> Where would u get a 4GB for 1500? I didnt find it anywhere... Also, the alfa fellow was not sure whether it was modded..He got puzzled I guess...where can i buy a modded psp except ninja electronics.


Yup, ALFA ppl are not clear abt PSPs....



> hey bro..
> www.thepir does not work i guess? Am i typing it wrong?
> Any other sites where I can get full games...I believe psp games on sony site are demos..
> Also, Can you write on a dvd / cd and give me all games u got...im happy to pay brother if needed...just dont have the time to sit and download.. If interested, please e-mail me on feedmespeed@gmail.com Thanks.


 
I guess were u typing 





> thepiratebay.org


 ?? coz thats wat i was able to figure it out...Do not worry, i already replied to ur games query above.. wich is---> I can giv u for Free 
______________________________


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 21, 2008)

^^

no problem mate..well actually i lost my cell (in the train) abt 2 days ago.. so planning to get a new SIM for my spare cell..will giv u the number surely... btw i hv the foll games already (for myself) ...

1.) R Type command (really dnt knw how to play this, if any one can giv a link for "How To", i'll be glad), my POV, still confused abt this game 

2.) Atv offroad fury pro (similar to motocross madness for PC,really good game than the below one)

3.) MX vs. ATV unleashed (off road, similar to motocross madness for PC,average game)

4.) Flatout Head on (really not as good as Burnout legends, as controls SUCK !) NOT recommended (if u hv already played Burnout ledgends)

5.) Virtua tennis 1 (playing career mode) and 3

6.) Sega Rally Revo

7.) FIFA street 2 (only played sum soccer tricks, good game)

8.) Echochrome (really good puzzle)

9.) WRC (world rally championship) awesome controls (recommended to all)

10.) God of war-C.of.Olympus (awesome chain mayhem too,recommended to all) 

11.) Wipeout pure (futuristic racing, good one, sumwat similar to rollcage for PC)

12.) Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core

13.) Everybody's Golf 2

14.) SBK 2008

15.) World of Pool

16.) World Of Snooker

17.) Patapon

18.) Tekken DArk Resurection

19.) Crush (puzzle, really good one)

20.)Brunswick Pro Bowling

21.) Prince of persia-revelations

22.) Ridge RAcer

23.) NFS Most wanted

24.) NFS UnderGround Rivals

25.) Rainbow 6 Vegas

26.) Burnout Ledgends
--------------------------------------
I hope these are sufficient for u  
--------------------------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 21, 2008)

OMG ppl :O at least buy one or two games!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2008)

Whoa!!!   So much happened in weekend.


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 21, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Whoa!!!  So much happened in weekend.


Yes Tarey...it was mainly me and ashu...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ 

lol.. yup.. right


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Ashu, I called the Ninja guy. He said Rs. 8990 for PSP. (Prices are same since so many months ) I need to ensure when I buy that he doesnt charge me for modding it. Can you accompany me on Saturday to purchase it? Where is your residence buddy? BTW, my number is 9870720304. Just for ur note.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> lol.. yup.. right


 
Ashu,
Kya yaar..Ki haal hai.. Getting impatient man...cant wait for saturday to buy my console.... Mail me man..keep in touch... feedmespeed@gmail.com
btw what do u do? working? studying? 

Hey ALL,

Found this great supplier from Chandigarh who supplied all possible PSP accessories and stuff...

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?show_price=yes*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?show_price=yes*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?show_price=yes

just check it out..im not sure about the prices though...
Can anyone tell me if these prices are good and where can I get this stuff in Mumbai? I will want to buy some of these stuff especially the "*3600mah Triple Power Hand Grip". *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1164*
*Can anyone tell me if they have used this? Whats the functionality of this, and is it worth buying?*
*Also can you ppl list any peripherals u have used and whats ur experience with it (with details from where u got it from of course) Thanks guys. *


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 22, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> Hey Ashu, I called the Ninja guy. He said Rs. 8990 for PSP. (Prices are same since so many months ) I need to ensure when I buy that he doesnt charge me for modding it. Can you accompany me on Saturday to purchase it? Where is your residence buddy? BTW, my number is 9870720304. Just for ur note.


 
Well, I hv just completed my 4 yrs of I.T Engineering from Mumbai and awating results, and i live in goregaon and prep. for MBA..

well, i wud accompany u dude, but im down with a hair line fracture on my leg, so its a NO NO from the doc and from my mom especially..else she will burn my @$$ ..lol..

Well, do not worry, that guy DOES NOT BUDGE and he will NOT LOWER the Price for modding, as i had to pay him an extra Rs.500/- for modding, so maybe u'll be charged too... CArry extra cash with u (Rs.1000/-) apart from Rs.8990/-

Yup, Rs.8990/- is the cost of PSP he charged from me also, along with Rs.500/- for modding and Rs.200/- for a crystal case (i hv posted the screenshots on pg2,3 in GAMERZ section of the PSP thread) u can see that...



> Ashu,
> Kya yaar..Ki haal hai.. Getting impatient man...cant wait for saturday to buy my console.... Mail me man..keep in touch... feedmespeed@gmail.com
> btw what do u do? working? studying?


Already replied above..well yes currently studying for MBA, yes i can feel ur impatientness..  and its really hard to resist...



> Hey ALL,
> 
> Found this great supplier from Chandigarh who supplied all possible PSP accessories and stuff...
> 
> ...


 
Well, the grip makes the PSP looks like a PS2 or sum kinda larger futuristic JOYstick , but it looks good

No other website has it, either in mumbai...so i cant compare prices, but yes judging from the fact that a simple hard crystal (transparent) casing for PSP is Rs.500/-, so this is a good price...

However, u do not need that for a PSP, as PSP on the hands is really stable and buttons easily accessible..
_____________________________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 22, 2008)

Just dont tell him that your friends got PSP from there , or he will overcharge  . Seriously , happened withh ashu .

That site also has Pandora battery. but its costly .
Although it's good to see lots of orignal replacement items available there.

btw , PSP 3000 is coming  . With phone support and mic.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 23, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Just dont tell him that your friends got PSP from there , or he will overcharge  . Seriously , happened withh ashu .


 yup, i agree with that, as that same day i called up gaurav (tarey) and told him so..



> That site also has Pandora battery. but its costly .
> Although it's good to see lots of orignal replacement items available there.
> 
> btw , PSP 3000 is coming  . With phone support and mic.


Yup, that site is really good...really liked the covers, but really didnt get the so called "flat panel" for PSP, i dnt knw wat it means..



feedmespeed said:


> Hey thats great...MBA...even im planning to do it. But dont have the time from work...and the hairline fracture is bad dude.. how?? Even I wouldn't recommend u getting out of home.. Take good rest and care man...until when u hooked at home? Anyways enjoy urself...u can game and give us good tips and secrets...but u have to study as well...hmm...


i personally feel that u cannot delay the buying of such a wonderful gadget, if i were u, i wud hv said to mylsef, jus forget abt the games, atleast let me get that console in my bare hands 

Where do u stay? 
______________________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol, naa, Im sure ur not sounding toooo greedy 

yup, my email address is ashu888ashu888@yahoo.com or u can PM me here too...
________________________

but any how, u 2 guys (tarey and speed) hv agreed to treat me)  , lol...

------------------
@ speed
Well, my ps2 is not modded, and i jus hv 3 original dvds, and plz tell me a good place to get it modded...


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Lol, naa, Im sure ur not sounding toooo greedy
> 
> yup, my email address is ashu888ashu888@yahoo.com or u can PM me here too...
> 
> ...


 
Sure bro will find out somehow some place (pref near goregaon) where u can get a PS2 modded. I got some nice dvd's for PS2 as well...will give you when we meet...Yes, Gaurav, you and me must meet sometime...let ur fracture get alright.
Mailing u my address and adding u on yahoo messenger. (please write (do not bend) on the pack ur sending and pack it tight...I once send a dvd to a friend via courier and those a*****s broke it... 
Take care bro.. Godspeed.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 23, 2008)

Btw, i will send u sum PSP tools like for eg: PSP ISO CONVERTER- to convert Game ISOs to CSOs (as ISO take larger space on mem stick as compared to cso)

PSP VIDEO CONVERTER too..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 23, 2008)

THanx for that info bro, yup, if u can mail it to tarey too..

I got ur mail and sent u a reply too.. 
_________________

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ Chk PM 

btw, My patapons got fever  . But wait..... Thats a good thing !!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ lol mine too 

Feveeeerrrrrrrr i love the way the patapons scream this word.. 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=- MY NEW LIST OF PSP GAMES -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

1.) R Type command (really dnt knw how to play this, if any one can giv a link for "How To", i'll be glad), my POV, still confused abt this game 

2.) Atv offroad fury pro (similar to motocross madness for PC,really good game than the below one)

3.) MX vs. ATV unleashed (off road, similar to motocross madness for PC,average game)

4.) Flatout Head on (really not as good as Burnout legends, as controls SUCK !) NOT recommended (if u hv already played Burnout ledgends)

5.) Virtua tennis 1 (playing career mode) and 3

6.) Sega Rally Revo (multiple rally car racing)

7.) FIFA street 2 (only played sum soccer tricks, good game)

8.) Echochrome (gr8 puzzle,make ur grey cells work the hardest : D ) (recommended to all)

9.) WRC (world rally championship) awesome controls (recommended to all)

10.) God of war-C.of.Olympus (awesome chain mayhem too,recommended to all) 

11.) Wipeout pure (futuristic racing, good one, sumwat similar to rollcage for PC)

12.) Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core (awesome graphics till date and gr8 game 2)

13.) Everybody's Golf 2 (arcade like fun, a gr8 boredom killer : D )

14.) SBK 2008 ( ctrls are gr8 and graphics are smoother)

15.) World of Pool (arcade like game, good graphics)

16.) World Of Snooker (to be played wen u jus want to doze off to sleep)

17.) Patapon (No need to say anything.. jus PATA PATA PATA PON !!  )

18.) Tekken DArk Resurection (gr8 graphics, similar to the Play station versions)

19.) Crush (puzzle, a gr8 blend b/w 2d adn 3d surfaces, good one)

20.)Brunswick Pro Bowling (Sim type of game)

21.) Prince of persia-revelations (good game, but average graphics)

22.) Ridge RAcer (Are u ready to race? or shud i say DRIFT, 10 on 10 game)

23.) NFS Most wanted (not good ctrls, the harder u try to ctrl, the cops get to u)

24.) NFS UnderGround Rivals (night time racing, better ctrl than NFS MW)

25.) Rainbow 6 Vegas (average graphics, really a pain to see around in game)

26.) Burnout Ledgends (recommended to all )

-=-=-=-=-=- NEWLY ADDED -=-=-=-=-

27.) Street Fighter Alpha 3 MAX

28.) Mercury Meltdown (puzzle)
_____________________________________

On my wish list...

* FIFA 2008
* UEFA EURO
--------------
* I knw, ritesh(feedmespeed) and Gaurav {tarey_g} must be reading this with gr8 anticipation *
----------------------------------
Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Anand, ssup? How are you? I mailed u but I guess u didnt receive them. everything ok bro?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 28, 2008)

> I knw, ritesh(feedmespeed) and Gaurav {tarey_g} must be reading this with gr8 anticipation



hehehe...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol..

btw, there is gonna be sum delay in sending the DVDs to ritesh as Mumbai has been experiencing heavy rains and i jus cant move out for the courier along with this fractured leg of mine.. so i guess ritesh must be keeping his cool after reading this...

so, indirectly, tarey, u'll hv to wait too buddy...

let the rains go, else i'll be happy killing the kacheeks  using the yaripons


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 28, 2008)

no problem , get well soon.


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 28, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> lol..
> 
> btw, there is gonna be sum delay in sending the DVDs to ritesh as Mumbai has been experiencing heavy rains and i jus cant move out for the courier along with this fractured leg of mine.. so i guess ritesh must be keeping his cool after reading this...
> 
> ...


 
Hey No Probs Anand,
U just get well soon...I am as it is gonna wait uptil this Friday or Saturday to get my PSP...heavy rains here and im working . Have a great week..Cheers..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 28, 2008)

^^

thanx dude.. yup its been heavy heavy rains..enjoying the chicken and tandoori roti tat my mom prepd for me today 

u too buy the PSP only wen the rains get a bit lighter in a few days//...

--------------

thanx to tarey (gaurav) as well...


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 28, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> thanx dude.. yup its been heavy heavy rains..enjoying the chicken and tandoori roti tat my mom prepd for me today
> 
> ...


Chicken and tandoori roti...im done with lunch, but still envy u .
Ya will buy my PSP this Friday. (May take an off from work ).  Hope the rain Gods are with me on this one this weekend...so I can get my PSP and u can courier me the dvd's.  seeya bro.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 28, 2008)

yaar koi to batao ki Delhi mein grey market se PSP Slim kahan milegi.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 28, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> Chicken and tandoori roti...im done with lunch, but still envy u .


 
Me not  , strictly vegeterian 



hellgate said:


> yaar koi to batao ki Delhi mein grey market se PSP Slim kahan milegi.


 
Dost mere palika me mil jaaegi. Modded


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 29, 2008)

@ Ritesh

Yup, wen u hv finally made a plan to buy PSP, do tell me then i'll send u the DVDs..


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 29, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ Ritesh
> 
> Yup, wen u hv finally made a plan to buy PSP, do tell me then i'll send u the DVDs..


I have planned to buy it this Friday...wanna game this weekend . Hope so u can manage to send the dvd's. BTW Vicahre courier does home pick up as well at no xtra cost. Whenever u plan to send u can ask these guys to pick it up from your place. Just call and ask. Why give trouble to ur leg? 
*Vichare Courier Service Private Limited*

*Topiwala Chambers, C Wing
Goregaon West
Mumbai - 400062
Landmark: Opposite Topiwala Cinema
Phone: 022-28772986, 28792963*


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2008)

I am back to GTA vice city stories. GTA can never be boring


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 29, 2008)

@ ritesh, thanx for the info dude, will check it out adn courier it to u..

@gaurav, dude, is the gta series really fun playing it on the PSP?? i mean never ever tried GTA except for a few hrs on my PC wich was GTA san andreas, stealing cars, goin to gym, roughing it up against the local gangs etc..

are these the same things found on the PSP version ? and wat abt the controls ?? using the analog stick (if it is..)


btw, sony announced a sequel to patapon known as patapon 2 for a release in 2009 
feveeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!!!!
____________________________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2008)

LGTA is like PC version , but with different storyline . I just play the missions, its fun . Player can be controlled by analog stics or d-pad . Aiming is auto and manual both . Manual aim sucks as for every gaming machine other than PC.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 29, 2008)

i see, thax for the info,. will try it out later wen i (get)  it


----------



## sreenisatish (Jul 29, 2008)

I seriously do not know why people pay for modding their PSP.

I bought my PSP some 8-9 months back, a slim one.
Within 1 hour of buying it, I already modded it to run Custom firmware.

It just requires a little patience and a little research (Google). Within 1 hour, you can mod it. It is not necessary that you need a friend's PSP/Pandora battery. You can just make the Pandora battery yourself - and after modding you can convert it back to a normal battery also.

Well, I am feeling too lazy right now to type in a modding tutorial. Maybe in the near future.


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 30, 2008)

sreenisatish said:


> I seriously do not know why people pay for modding their PSP.
> 
> I bought my PSP some 8-9 months back, a slim one.
> Within 1 hour of buying it, I already modded it to run Custom firmware.
> ...


hey pal...would be great if u could write up a tutorial in here...thanks...


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 30, 2008)

check google..lots of options..u can make the pandora bat urself too....
i am yet to buy one..but will mod it myself...


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 30, 2008)

sreenisatish said:


> I seriously do not know why people pay for modding their PSP.


 
May be they don't want to risk their shining new gadget which they bought with their hard earned money, or may be they dont have enough resources to mod it themselves.

A tut will be helpful though.


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 30, 2008)

madjeri said:


> check google..lots of options..u can make the pandora bat urself too....
> i am yet to buy one..but will mod it myself...


I dont know man...I am not a techie and dont wanna brick my PSP. I think its better to have it modded for 500 bucks and be tension free for life..what if i do something wrong? 9k down the drains...but i may be wrong in thinking this...i dunno


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^.....

yeas ur correct and yeas ur wrong....

ur correct coz the 500 to a pro is worth it...no tensions...done in mts..otherwise research..learning...trial and error...

ur wrong coz ..u will only brick it..and u can fix it easily....so 9k wont be drained...

come to think i will also get a modded one...


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 30, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ^^^.....
> 
> yeas ur correct and yeas ur wrong....
> 
> ...


ata boy...all the best..im getting mine this weekend.


----------



## girish.g (Jul 30, 2008)

got my psp modded. now it is running 3.90m33-3. list o games i have:- NFS carbon own the city, fifa 08, dragonballz another road, splinter cell essentials, patapon,sonic rivals, echochrome, burnout dominator.


----------



## hyde (Jul 30, 2008)

Guys I am planning to buy a PSP. can anybody tell me where can i buy a Modded one or where can i mod it after buying.


----------



## shri (Jul 30, 2008)

How much does a psp battery cost? And is anyone using 'high stamina' batteries?


----------



## sreenisatish (Jul 31, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> hey pal...would be great if u could write up a tutorial in here...thanks...



Lemme see... I had posted a tutorial some time back in the PSP India Community in Orkut.. lemme see if I can dig it up.


----------



## feedmespeed (Jul 31, 2008)

hyde said:


> Guys I am planning to buy a PSP. can anybody tell me where can i buy a Modded one or where can i mod it after buying.


Hey..depends on where ur location is. If you are in Mumbai, you can purchase from Ninja Electronics (lamington road) (modded) or Croma (unmodded) and get it modded from Ninja.  I too am gonna buy this weekend. Maybe tmmrw or latest Saturday.



shri said:


> How much does a psp battery cost? And is anyone using 'high stamina' batteries?


Hey...The only source I know for PSP batteries and accessories is this. Check it out

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=350

Hey All,

Has anyone played via PSP on their TV screens? Whats the screen size it comes in.. for eg. If I have a 21 inch TV, how much part of the screen is dedicated to gaming (30%, 50% etc..)?
What about the sound?

Thanks.



sreenisatish said:


> Lemme see... I had posted a tutorial some time back in the PSP India Community in Orkut.. lemme see if I can dig it up.


 
That would be great...Thanks a bunch.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 31, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> Has anyone played via PSP on their TV screens? Whats the screen size it comes in.. for eg. If I have a 21 inch TV, how much part of the screen is dedicated to gaming (30%, 50% etc..)?
> What about the sound?


 
I believe there is a homebrew plugin named FUSA which allows you to display content fullscreen irrespective of sony's limitation of the type of TV or the content. Google for more info.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 1, 2008)

^^

adding to that, i guess the IRSHELL also has ths facility,, as far as i remember... but, i guess the screen quality will be really bad (if it is sretched more than wat the sony's limitation is..)if it is a windowed mode game on TV then it wud be good...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 3, 2008)

---------------------
*IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT to ALL*

Guys, the *Official PSP discussion thread* in the gamerz section has jus vanished away, i mean its not available adn not even in a locked state.. i hv already PMed Pathik and mehulved abt it... lets seewat replies i get... 
--------------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## shri (Aug 3, 2008)

I had subscribed to that thread. A email was sent by digit:

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
Pathik: Don't you think this thread is encouraging piracy? I don't know how could you let this thread goin like this!
***************
Did he delete the thread?

Edit: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94788
Yes its deleted.


----------



## Sharx (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes the thread has been deleted.Damn!!!IMHO If someone in the thread is talking about piracy then his post should be deleted from the thread and a warning should be issued to the concerned person instead of deleting the whole thread,well according to me the thread was very informative and useful for noobies.It was like a one stop solution for all PSP related queries,experiences ans what not.
Mods listening??
If i'm missing anything here then i'm sorry but I still strongly believe that deleting offensive posts is far better than deleting the whole thread itself.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^

what u missed was..if u really wanted to kep that thread clean u should have used PM's..whatever hobbies u want to do in psp..all know first one is loading games iso....so in a sense that thread became the unofficial underground of psp modding and hacking...

Only thing is to continue the thread here and keep clean of modding....whatever maybe the use..use PM's


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ Yes , guys avoid talking abt piracy. this thread we only talk abt homebrew apps and modding. Don't ask/ tell about pirating iso's.It''s totally against forum rules. Resposible persons should get warning instead of deleting this thread.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ hey i guess im behind all this, coz i was telling abt ISO LOADING  (if this also comes under piracy..)

well it was jus a mistake guys....i really had no intentions to get that thread banned ( if it was really me).. not sure....

so a big apology to all u guys.... 

feeling really embarassed...


----------



## shri (Aug 4, 2008)

Just came to know that new PSPs come with a cpu+ta-088 board that doesn't allow cfw, unlike ta-085. What is the one available in India?

Also *www.sony.co.in/product/psp+2004/sku/psp-2008%2Fbp%2Fbk?site=hp_en_IN_i, the battery capacity is shown as 1800mAh. I thought the one that slim comes is 1200mAh. Mistake?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think in India the older PSPs are still in the marketm, the ones wich allow cfw...


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 4, 2008)

wtf !!!!  AFAIR, a few posts were there in the old thread which mentioned abt illegal stuffs and those should have been deleted (and properly "modded")instead of the whole thread.. that was a really nice informative thread... !!!!

Anyways, did u guys know about Ubuntu 7.10 for PSP? Though that is only the kernel running, it is pretty cool. Tried it out last night and it IS definitely awesome. The only drawback is that the language is french and no English versions are available, though one will definitely come out sometime sooner or later.... till then enjoy guys ...

HOW TO Guide:
*aruljohn.com/info/pspubuntu/

Image:
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7973/pspubuntusystemprefik3.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ Awesome , will surely try. I hope it comes in English soon. Guys pls install the screenshot plugin, so whenever you try new stuff you can post screenshots here.


----------



## Sharx (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey tarey,silly question but wanna know,how do you install that plugin..??Still have not modded my PSP,gonna get it done this saturday,that guy is giving me a free DVD full of ......well..anyways can you also list some nice plugins,do mention d difficulty level in installing them if there is any.???Can you??Thanx in advance.
Oh ya you better PM me if you think that installing stuff(plugins) comes under illegal category or something.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 5, 2008)

No, its not illegal. Every plugin comes with a readme, you will easily do it after reading it. If any problems post it here.


----------



## shri (Aug 6, 2008)

Does dead/stuck pixels problem still exists in the PSP-2000?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 6, 2008)

No dead pixels on my PSP atleast, chkd it while purchase.


----------



## Sharx (Aug 7, 2008)

shri said:


> Does dead/stuck pixels problem still exists in the PSP-2000?


Apparently they do sometime.Thats why whenever you buy PSP from a store ask for the store internal warranty a.k.a in big stores like Reliance Electronics and Chroma,they will open and show you the device.Now at that time you can check if the screen is faulty.Even if the screen is fine at that time or you dint notice dead pixels @ that time,These stores give you a week's time to replace your device("no questions asked",type of replacement),Not that after a week time they won't replace it.
Now again Sony's policy for dead pixels is,If you have 5 or more dead pixels on ur LCD and your device is in warranty period then they will change the screen for free.

@ tarey: Hey that problem of PSP not detecting got solved,it was the Damn faulty cable,got it changed.Also my HOLD LED isn't working(it glows very very feeble),I went to change it but Reliance guy showed me other PSPs with the same problem and he said he can't help me with it as all of the PSPs are acting like that.I wasn't convinced but dint change it as its a cosmetic problem.
And for video conversion I got a software "Xilisoft video converter 3",It has a profile for PSP video conversion,damn easy and fast to convert and the results are impressive too.Thought I let know others


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2008)

Sharx, thx for the tip. I'll try that software. Can you tell me what are the details of the output video you get from this software, and what will be the resulting size if i convert a 700MB divx and the timee taken for the operation..


----------



## shri (Aug 7, 2008)

Sharx said:


> Also my HOLD LED isn't working(it glows very very feeble),I went to change it but Reliance guy showed me other PSPs with the same problem and he said he can't help me with it as all of the PSPs are acting like that.I wasn't convinced but dint change it as its a cosmetic problem.



I am facing this too. Apparently all PSPs are this way. Hold doesn't have an LED. It seems its just a yellow filter. BTW, bought a PSP yesterday...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ Congrats.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 7, 2008)

congrats shri  for the new PSP


----------



## Sharx (Aug 7, 2008)

shri said:


> I am facing this too. Apparently all PSPs are this way. Hold doesn't have an LED. It seems its just a yellow filter. BTW, bought a PSP yesterday...



Oh thats sad,in fact I thought the LED is giving some light coz of diffusion glow from the power LED but later checking it in darkness found that it actually glow(but so feeble that u can ignore it)
As i said its a cosmetic flaw so I don care much about it,even the guy at reliance Digital told me that he was kinda helpless over it and if there are any functionality breach he will surely change my device.

Anyways many congrats on ur new purchase..
@ Tarey:It encodes in 368*208 resolution(full screen) and the quality is pretty amazing,the converted movie will be of 400MB approx(depends on movie length,audio and video bit rate ur setting).And the conversion time time is close to 1hr and some minutes(mind you I'm having a very old system so probably its taking this much time).Anyways the best part of the software is,its bloody easy to use it and u can set desired audio and video bit rates like a piece of cake.
Haven't modded my PSP yet and don have that snapshot plugin otherwise wud have posted some pics of the output.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ Hey thx for the update . It takes similar time for me to convert by PSP video9 on my PC , I also use same resolution. I will check the performance on this software on same config.

Somebody knows any plugin which makes PSP recognize folders beyond one level. By default PSP can access ms0:\folder\subfolder   but fails to recognize ms0:\folder\subfolder\subfolder2    .

This is the most irritating thing, because of this I cant manage my music collection on PSP properly. WTf


----------



## shri (Aug 7, 2008)

@tarey_g, @ashu888ashu888
Thanks guys. I'm having a tough time finding magic gate supported memory sticks. Any online shops that offers it at reasonable price?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 8, 2008)

@ shri

buddy, if u live in Mumbai, u can get it in good Computer Stationary shops like the Anupam branches in Andheri West, Goregaon East, Borivili area...

In general: jus ask for Memory Stick Pro Duo (wich is ofcourse from Magic gate company) for Digital cameras...

Hv u searched on ebay.in ? if u live in Mumbai and still not finding it, i purchased it from goregaon east, a 4GB MSPD (Memory Stick pro duo) of magic gate will cost Rs.1600/- with 1 yr warranty, similarly a 1 GB MSPD=Rs.700/-, 2 GB MSPD=Rs.1050/-
________________________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ Correction , MagicGate is a copy protection tecnology, we dont need it for the PSP but since all MSPD's these days by default come with these so it comes handy to recognize the orignal ones from the fake ones. The fake mem sticks will also have magicGate written over them but they wont support it . 
You can get orignal sandisk MSPD from *www.lynx-india.com/ for about 1800/- approx.

4GB one is listed here  *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1152

Personally never got anything from this website, but it seems good.


----------



## Sharx (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes but there are instances where if ur memory stick isn't Magic gate certified,it leads to hangups while gameplay and some jitters in video playing..Not very sure of it but other users of these fake MS say that.Anyways,In bangalore you can get an orig one from so many places,like from golcha on S.P road and from big stores like chroma and reliance.Better take ur PSP with you,check the MS and then buy it,you can buy a fake one under 800 bucks but with Magic gate support it costs arnd 1800.


----------



## girish.g (Aug 8, 2008)

nope no problem with a fake memory card. working fine for about 6 months or so.


----------



## shri (Aug 8, 2008)

Is magic gate supported stick absolutely necessary to install custom firmware?


----------



## girish.g (Aug 8, 2008)

no idea. as i didn't mod my psp myself. but that guy used some magic memory stick while installing custom firmware


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 8, 2008)

I want this , any idea from where can I get this cover..

*www.solware.co.uk/2005-images/SonyPsp6.jpg
*www.solware.co.uk/2005-images/SonyPsp7.jpg
*www.m3-online.com/catalog/images/psp%20leather%20waist%20case%20vert%20-%20pic2%20sl.jpg

or any similar product..

or this 

*static.flickr.com/101/311529710_ff6f0871ab_o.jpg
*static.flickr.com/109/311529732_27e8e886b9_o.jpg

or this ..

*oneapiprod.synnex.com/image_technote/I160179662.jpg

Or this 

*images.play.com/covers/930017m.jpg

or this aluminium case, looks sexy

*www.glblsrc.com/shop/product_image.php?imageid=489

*www.glblsrc.com/shop/product_image.php?imageid=490

This soft Cover is also awesome 

*www.johnsonyuki.com/images/psp%20bag.JPG


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ lol cool covers yaar, from where do u get so many pics of PSP cases ??

its easy to get them out from India but here, its really tough one, maybe if we talk to ninja wala guy maybe (maybe) he can arrange it for us in a bulk order...


----------



## shri (Aug 8, 2008)

I just now opened up the battery. Its a real pain to open it. Needs a lot of patience. Put everything back after looking at the board. Didn't have the guts to try the track cut method or bridge contacts...


----------



## feedmespeed (Aug 8, 2008)

Heya All,
Just got my PSP today. Not from Ninja, but from S.P. Sales, a shop just ahead of Ninja and around the bend on the same side.  He gave me a nice deal. The Ninja guy maybe charges all a non-negotiable cost maybe cause he has got a clue his name is being used someplace to buy PSP's  U can get a PSP at least 300 bucks cheaper here.
The 4 gb original sandisk memory card cost me 1700 and 200 for the crystal case.
He charges 100 per game. I got 2 of them, Brian Lara Cricket and Metal Gear Solid 2. Until I get more games 
I forgot to take the USB cable, so have not tried the music or videos 
But the gaming experience till now is awesome...I can only imagine how will it be when I get better games...I have yet to buy a decent set of ear phones....getting confused which one to buy...can anyone advise on the best?
Until next time....happy gaming...

And a special thanks to Ashu, who has been my guide throughout making this decision.. Thanks pal..  Happy gaming all..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 9, 2008)

^^

congrats man :

1.) well for the USB, buy the usb cable wich is used to connect the mobile phone to the PC i mean i think its known as the USB-to-Mini USB cord.... i hope u got it wat it looks like....

2.) u shud hv purchased the CREATIVE EP 630 STEREO EAR PHONES... it costs Rs. 650/- in Lam rd. and also check out at alfa...

BUT BUT... if u plan to buy it from a mall. it will be heavily priced at Rs.1200/- so better check out at alfa or any shop nearby ur area..

3.) check ur email... too 
-----------------------

4.) Post screenshots buddy, if u can, i wanna see the crystal case...
-----------------------
Cheers n e-peace.....

----------------------

U shud now EDIT ur SIGNATURE's WISHlist adn remove the PSP from the wishlist to the OWNED list...  , see my siggy for details 
-----------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Quad Core (Aug 9, 2008)

man wats d cost of PSP slim n lite??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2008)

8990 official


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 9, 2008)

Off Topic:

Hey guys, I see that many of you already had a PS2... I intend to get one solely for playing God of War 1 and 2. Will it be feasible to get one from US ($129.99) and mod it OR get one from India local (I guess modded ones are available freely)? Can any of you please let me know what is the current price of a modded PS2 in kolkata and from where (which shop/store esp. in Chandni Chowk) can I buy it? Also, is it feasible/possible to hook up the PS2 to PC via TV Tuner card and use my home CRT 17" monitor as its display ???? I have minimal knowledge pertaining to consoles. PSP is my official first console and I am simply blown away by GOW: chains of olympus (playing it the 5th time right now and simply can't stop).. and wanna eagerly experience the rest of GOW series..... Thanks in advance..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 9, 2008)

well, dont knw abt the availability of modded PS2's

but original PS2 cost Rs.6990/- official....and its better to buy it from India...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 9, 2008)

Well i m loving my new PSP .. Its just an awesome gadget ... Gr8 sound quality , giant display ! well havem't tried my hands on gaming yet coz i haven't modded it !

But , i m too looking for the covers for it .. both crystal and hard cover ! BTW guys , whats the battery backup of ur PSP's on full on music and videos ?

Are there any softwares available for the OFW ? And , which app shud i use to get a movie with smallest size and gr8 quality to transfer to device !


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks much ashu888...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ 
not a problem mate;;  : )
--------------------

to BB:

buddy, u can google for PSP VIDEO CONVERTER and it will convert ur videos from PC to ur PSP compatible format,...  with gr8 quality too.. so be rest assured..  as for the crystal case, it better to buy that as the PSP is much more safe.. u'll get it for Rs.200/- 
______________________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Sharx (Aug 11, 2008)

@ tarey_g: The first one and the aluminium one looks nice..anyways I don need it as I have my hard cover..Its like a small suitcase with a zip..very cute..

ok back to the topic,I have entered into the arena like you guys and currently playing DAXTER.And well after two days of gameplay now i know why Daxter is the most selling title of psp till date..
Gameplay experience is plain awesome..!!!!
Ok now a problem for which check ur PM.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ Congrats to all whoever got the PSP  .



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ lol cool covers yaar, from where do u get so many pics of PSP cases ??
> 
> its easy to get them out from India but here, its really tough one, maybe if we talk to ninja wala guy maybe (maybe) he can arrange it for us in a bulk order...


 
Some of them are available here in Pune, but at rediculous price. Lynx-india site is selling them for less, i guess i will order from there.
btw, are the games on the way ? 



BBThumbHealer said:


> But , i m too looking for the covers for it .. both crystal and hard cover ! BTW guys , whats the battery backup of ur PSP's on full on music and videos ?


 
I highly recommend you using the Hold plugin for saving battery while listening to mussic, it shuts down th screen fully and underclocks your PSP to save power. Last night i was listening songs on PSP for abt one hour and the battery drained was just 3%. 

I am gonna leave forr my hometown on 14th on 5 days vacation. Journey is 16+ hrs , i have my psp loaded with two movies(and 1.5 gig of music) to keep me occupied.



Sharx said:


> @ tarey_g: The first one and the aluminium one looks nice..anyways I don need it as I have my hard cover..Its like a small suitcase with a zip..very cute..
> .


 
Can you post a pic of the cover you have ?

@Pathik, what haappened to your PSP mate ?

This case is awesome, I want this ...i want this...

Logitech PlayGear Pocket

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Y2151BXTL._SS400_.jpg
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41vGpmYrhAL._SS400_.jpg


Doubles as a stand
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41FnhkkMnlL._SS400_.jpg

damn, nothing is available here in India.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ the games are on the way buddy, i think feedmespeed (ritesh) willl get them today by courier that i'd sent him few days back...


btw, if u order for PSP cases, do ask me too, as i'll too tell u and u and maybe the other guys as well here and then we can place a bulk order for any ONE of the selected cases.. 
-------------------------

@shark plz edit ur post containing the so called modification thingy... as its against the forum rules.... 
-------------------------


cheers n e-peace...

-----------------

wat is this HOLD plugin ?? ios it a s/ware to be used for the PSP ?? pl;z giv a small description... tarey...
---------------


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 11, 2008)

Hold+2.4 :
Very useful plugin (saves battery charge), turn on the Hold switch to automatically disable the display and underclock the CPU (61 MHz). Turn off the Hold switch to return the CPU to normal speed and enable the display. 
If you hold the UP d-pad button when turning off the hold switch, the display will remain switched off and the CPU will remain underclocked, but you can operate the PSP. This is useful if you just need to adjust the volume, fast forward/rewind, or to skip to the next song, without unnecessarily turning on the display. To return to normal, just press the Screen button. This plugin also fixes the irritating issue of accidently putting your PSP in stand-by mode while pushing the hold button up to release the PSP from keypad lock mode.




btw, if many ppl need the Aluminium case(See attachment) or the logitech one above then the bulk order is possible , I just know the guy for this job.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 11, 2008)

^ attachment isn't opening ...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 11, 2008)

yup some prob with attachment , btw . The *Logitech Playgear slim *cover is coming on Aug 26 2008 and will cost 15$ (link)

Whoever wants it , pls post it here . If we have enough collective orders we can get it from a dealer at fair price. Its awesome cover, has openings for charging input and earphone socket, power switch, and also doubles as a stand. see the pics in previous post.

I want it , and i think ashu also wants one. Tell me so we can preorder.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 11, 2008)

Wats the battery backup of ur PSP's guys ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 11, 2008)

@ tarey:
+1 for the alumi case 

@ BB:
Did u mean the battery life of the PSP ?? after a single charge ?? well i hv played games on it for a duration of 4-5 hrs b4 it gets OFF manually (due to low power) 

@ everyone:
the battery for PSP mentioned on the lynx site says it has capacity of 30hrs and 20hrs for 2200mh and 2600 mh resp.

Guys, who want the casing for the PSP, plz post ur yes/no the next time u post here 
-----------------------------


Cheers n e-peace....

---------------

or if u guys hv any other choices too, plz post them here 
--------------


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 12, 2008)

The trader is saying that he can not take individual orders, so he il not be ordering the case just for me . Guys whoever wants it pls inform .

Also which one you prefer , the Aluminium one or the Logitech one?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 12, 2008)

+1 for Logitec

+1 for Alumni case too 
------------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## feedmespeed (Aug 12, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> +1 for Logitec
> 
> +1 for Alumni case too
> ------------------------
> ...


@tarey - Whats the cost of both of these? If its costing below 500 bucks then the Logitech one for me... PM me ur address so I can send u the stuff.

@ashu - Do u know any place where we can get addtl battery for the PSP and its cost?



ashu888ashu888 said:


> well, dont knw abt the availability of modded PS2's
> 
> but original PS2 cost Rs.6990/- official....and its better to buy it from India...


Confirmed..modded PS2 in alfa @ 6500.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 12, 2008)

Bad news for Slim PSP owners, 
I had a chat with one trader and he told me the Logitech one for Slim will cost 1200/- INR for single order. The aluminium one will cost around 900/- .

Good news for Phat PSP owners , 
I talked to lynx-india shop guy, he said he has the logitech one in stock but for the phat PSP, slim PSP can also fit in it but it rattles inside and the headphone socket is slightly on different position. cost is 500/- approx (as listed on website)

@feedmespeed , chk your PM.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 13, 2008)

hmmm...

im still GAME ON for the slim cases...the logitec one...if we bulk order it maybe the price can cum dwn from 1200 ...wat say tarey ??

there is no point in buying from lynx india as the case is for a FAT PSP, so the slim will jus rattle inside creating scratches and sound...
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ NO chances that we will find many ppl wanting that case.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 13, 2008)

^^

i also think the same way...


----------



## Sharx (Aug 13, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ NO chances that we will find many ppl wanting that case.



Yes man i also think so,its kinda on the higher side..anyways I shall be posting my cover pics by this wknd(li'le busy right now so)..

Also does anyone know about PSP 250 battery,a guy told me about it and told its a powerful battery for PSP slim..I don know the specs so asking..
I personally think a cover more than 600 is on the higher side so better to save money and invest in an extra more powerful battery(or an extra MS maybe) after all v don want to be disturbed when gaming..coz of d damn battery running out..its also helpful when ur travelling..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 13, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 13, 2008)

^^

+1


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 14, 2008)

PSP extra life battery has been discontinued by Sony(just two days ago). So those who want it should buy now or you wont see any in stock after some time.

I want that Aluminium case as it will just fit the psp andcan easily slide in my pockets too. Damn !!


----------



## Sharx (Aug 14, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> PSP extra life battery has been discontinued by Sony(just two days ago). So those who want it should buy now or you wont see any in stock after some time.
> 
> I want that Aluminium case as it will just fit the psp andcan easily slide in my pockets too. Damn !!


Ya tarey I know about it,but anyways its not officially available in India from the begining itself so needn't worry moreover Its the sony's standard 1800mah battery(phat battery for PSP slim)which is discontinued(correct me if i'm wrong) so..

Anyways which cover you have tarey??
and other psp gamers,which cover you have?
Personally I dint go for a crystal case coz it scratches PSP corners (and sometime screen edges) like it does to cell phones,so I have a hard cover and a screen guard on my PSP and to keep a tab on fingerprints I keep a soft cloth(d one which comes wid spects) in my cover..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 14, 2008)

im planning to buy either the 2200mah(30 hrs) or the 2600mah (20 hrs) battery for the PSP slim from lynx india...

lets see wen i buy it...as it is they hv writteh it offers 20 hrs and 30 hrs of batt. power to the psp...i asked them if this power was really 20 hrs on playing games or watching movies!! so there was no reply from their side.. 

tarey, if u can contact them, can u ask this plz (from my side) as a favour...


btw, did u get the DVDss (from ritesh) ?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 16, 2008)

Sharx said:


> Ya tarey I know about it,but anyways its not officially available in India from the begining itself so needn't worry moreover Its the sony's standard 1800mah battery(phat battery for PSP slim)which is discontinued(correct me if i'm wrong) so..



*pspupdates.qj.net/Grab-one-now-PSP-s-extended-life-battery-gets-discontinued/pg/49/aid/123064

@ashu,

You can talk to the lynx guy, add him on yahoo.  lynxchat@yahoo.com (Amarbir).
You are on techenclave forum so you can contact him via PM too.

Haven't got his courier yet, but i am not in hurry. He told me he will send it soon.


----------



## sumit.jaswal (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Guys...

What's up???
Nice Review i must say..

well even i have bought the new PSP-PB just a few days ago running on 3.95 (Original Frimware)

I am from Mangalore and need some help relating to My few days old PSP..
Any one who can help me plz PM me..

Sumit Jaswal


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ 
not allowed to talk abt modding stuff plz.. so refrain from discussing these here..


----------



## Aaditya_S (Aug 16, 2008)

hey dudes, me gt a PSP slim and lite version 3.90 and me nt gt a memory card will gt it soon. But was wondering do i hav to downgrade my psp with the pandora battery kit and then upgrade it to version 3.90m33?? and can i do this widout a pandora battery, need some help here, will appreciate it if someone could help me out wid this bcoz me really want my psp modded. Bought it frm alfa, dnt knw if they do it?


----------



## Who (Aug 16, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Bad news for Slim PSP owners,
> I had a chat with one trader and he told me the Logitech one for Slim will cost 1200/- INR for single order. The aluminium one will cost around 900/-



 Your trader is lying there is NO  logitech case for PSP slim , check the site it self it offeres only one case , don't pay the 1200 rupess it will be a fake one you do can your search on the net, if you don't believe me.



tarey_g said:


> Good news for Phat PSP owners ,
> I talked to lynx-india shop guy, he said he has the logitech one in stock but for the phat PSP, slim PSP can also fit in it but it rattles inside and the headphone socket is slightly on different position. cost is 500/- approx (as listed on website)






> there is no point in buying from lynx india as the case is for a FAT PSP, so the slim will jus rattle inside creating scratches and sound...




 I don't how much you guys trust me ,  i have 500 rupess version & it fits perfectly on my PSP slim the only thing problem is the headphone jack little off but its fits perfectly , it doesn't rattles even a bit. & tarry are sure that aluminium one allows on to use headphones when the case is closed , i don't think its even branded.
   The best bet is logitech Playgear PSP or there is one another case which tried to look for couldn't find it , that's the only another one i know its branded , let's play games, music , video when the case is closed & ITS the best case for PSP slim IMO.

*www.amazon.com/Sony-PSP-Slim-Syste...ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1208501193&sr=1-1

 If you guys find this case anywhere please contact me otherwise Logitech playgear PSP is your best bet.


----------



## Sharx (Aug 16, 2008)

@tarey:
These are some snaps of my PSP case

sorry i have attached them as zip files.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 16, 2008)

Aaditya_S said:


> hey dudes, me gt a PSP slim and lite version 3.90 and me nt gt a memory card will gt it soon.


U can get a 4 GB sandisc mem stick pro duo for Rs.1600/-  so purchase that.



> But was wondering do i hav to downgrade my psp with the pandora battery kit and then upgrade it to version 3.90m33?? and can i do this widout a pandora battery, need some help here, will appreciate it if someone could help me out wid this bcoz me really want my psp modded. Bought it frm alfa, dnt knw if they do it?


 
alfa wont do any modding and such discussions are strictly not allowed here buddy, u may get banned for this.. so no discussions here...

check ur pm..

btw, u cant mod ur psp w/out the pandora battery,
__________________-


cheers n e-peace....



Sharx said:


> @tarey:
> These are some snaps of my PSP case
> 
> sorry i have attached them as zip files.


 
yar, main bhi issi thread ka hissa hoon yar.. plz do not ignore me adn other members too.. 

btw, ur zip i cant open it, it says damaged.. 
-------------------------------

cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Sharx (Aug 16, 2008)

some more


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 17, 2008)

smit said:


> Your trader is lying there is NO  logitech case for PSP slim .



Yes, coz the case will be out on 28th of august. That guy is not lying, he just told me the price based on the link I gave him.

@Sharks, Attaching files on this forum does not work, sucks.


----------



## Sharx (Aug 17, 2008)

@ashu.he he hey don feel bad man.i just pointed tarey cos he spec asked meanyways next time it ll b general.
Dang! I tried inserting d pics directly but its not takin.askin for a link!so only i attached them.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ 
thanx,


----------



## iMav (Aug 18, 2008)

Guys whats the difference between Lite & Slim? Slim>Lite?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ its the same, since it is SLIM , it is lite (light in weight) so the name slim and lite 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2008)

So is there only 1 PSP in the market?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 19, 2008)

^^

well, as of current, YES 

also, this is the 2nd version of the PSP known as PSP 2000, the previous one was a bluky (double the thickness of the SLIM psp) known as PSP PHAT (fat) it is not available anymore..

also, the psp slim (a.k.a psp slim adn lite) is much more advanced, has a lot of processing power and added internal RAM for smoother gameplay..

there are definitive and confirmed news of a 3rd version of PSP a.k.a PSP 3000 to be launched in the near future, there are no actual dates for its release adn its still in testing conditions..  ppl say that it will be touch screen with a phone built in as welll..
------------------


cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> So is there only 1 PSP in the market?


 
Adding to your confusion , new model of PSP was unveiled today 
*pspupdates.qj.net/Leipzig-PSP-3000...ls-bundles-for-North-America/pg/49/aid/123266


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 21, 2008)

^^

yup, the new psp, a.k.a PSP 3000 will retail for Rs.13000 (approx) or euro 199 from OCt, 2008 .. it has abuilt in microphone support, but i guess there is no dual analog stick, jus the one one it.. and yes no major improvement.. either in looks or in features.. 

instead, sony is trying to make the new PSP (PSP 3000) anti pandora.. i.e ppl no longer will be able to use pandora batt, to down/up grade their psps... hence NO CFW or HOMEBREW...

Also, the PSP3000 will be shipped with 3 new games fifa 2009 and dont knw wat...along with a 4GB MSPD...(all crap, as if we were jus dying to buy the new PSP jus for the 3 new games and a new MSPD wich costs jus Rs.1500/- here in India..) :angry:

btw, there were many ppl who wrote "Y we shuldn't buy the new PSP", here were their comments..(and i totally agree with them) hv a read below.. guys...



> Who knows there might be Psp-4000, Psp-5000, Psp-6000, Psp-7000 too in the near future, in the circle of PSP's lifespan.
> 
> There is nothing so great of buying a new " cherry on the top " psp just for the sake of few improvements, Unless it has 2 analog sticks, it's not an improvement at all. After all , it's still the PSP , not PSP2.
> 
> well, unless you do not have a psp yet, the 3000 is worth a consideration, although psp-2000 is good enough.


 
----------------------------------



> if the next psp is called the psp 280000001 with 2 analogs, an even bigger screen, easier user interface, and bundle with a new katamari game then i will buy it.


 I loved this comment 
----------------------------------



> So True my slim works just as good as a 3000 with out 2 things but thats why have a headset and that new screen dont care about BUT if sony made a psp with 4 triggers and 2 joysticks and can play ps2 i would be the frist too buy it


----------------------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, makes no sense until PSP2 comes. PSP slim FTW!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2008)

Is there any plugin or any function that allows the video playback to be of full screen on the PSP irrespective of the resolution of the video ?

To be more precise , like the zoom feature in televisions !


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ You can play the vid on fullscreen, hit triangle and choose resize from the options available. It will retain the resolution ratio.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2008)

^ there's no option of screen resize ... only option of screen mode which has the sub modes of original and normal ! i m on OFW 3.95 ! does this needs CFW ?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ Nah , those are the modes supported , serves my purpose. I think you want to fit any video on the screen, ignoring the aspect ratio ,right?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2008)

^ yup !


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 21, 2008)

I will inform if I find such plugin.


----------



## krates (Aug 21, 2008)

bhaiyo me to buying a psp but will it be easy to mod and what if i am unable to ? then it will become paper weight ??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ 

the PSP slim and lite is easy to mod (but do not try it urself, as being a noob at this, u can brick it easily if nt done properly)...no further details regarding modding can be discussed further here as per forum rules.. 
---------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2008)

@ Gaurav , thnx buddy !

@ Krates , IMO get ur PSP modded from a professional....they charge a max. of Rs. 500 /- ( Rs. 200/- in Delhi )... they just do it in 5 mins. ! The process is a bit complicated and if u do it urself , there's a chance that ur mite get ur PSP bricked ! Once u get it done by a pro. , it wil give u peace of mind !


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 21, 2008)

hey even i m plannin' 2 buy PSP by 2morrow i'll get it......but even 1 thnig is eating my head i.e. is about PS2 wht should i buy......help needed


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 21, 2008)

wat u plan for teh ps2 ?? i didin get ur problem...abt tHAT..


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 21, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> wat u plan for teh ps2 ?? i didin get ur problem...abt tHAT..



hey thanx for quick reply k my query is wht should i buy PSP or PS 2 coz m buying it for the 1st time in my life....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 21, 2008)

ooh ok ok.. 

well see if u like gamin on a big screen like tv, u can go in for PS2 (Rs.6990/- official) but if u want a portable gaming solution, then go in for a PSP (Rs.8990/- Official)....
---------------
PS2 is a bit bulky as compared to the PSP...but yes gaming on both of the consoles is pure fun.. 

also, u can get either of them modded...(wich ever u plan to buy) 

Offtopic: I hv both of them 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 21, 2008)

hmmm lucky u ok no problem just tell me about the graphic like in comparison  which 1  will b better


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 21, 2008)

I too got my modded PSP slim and lite 3 days back from Palika,New Delhi.Modding charges,just 150 bux!
Hey when I apply the screen guard it forms air bubbles and without air bubbles it does not stick.WTF!

BTW I bought PSP Slim and Lite+PSP 2000 kit+4GB Original Memory stick+some stupid panasonic earphones,using my Apple ones though.
I can plug it into my TV and do all sorts of crazy stuff.PSP FTW!
Any useful apps  for PSP?I'm on FW3.80.
Can I update my modded PSP?Any risk?
And temme some good emulators please


----------



## max_demon (Aug 22, 2008)

i have modded psp myself and i am 15 year old . i just bricked a battery to do hard modding (later discovered it was done right ) and i now have CFW


----------



## krates (Aug 22, 2008)

my frnd said using padora battery application help it bring back so i will be buying it soon added some psp geeks to yahoo will talk you all !@!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I too got my modded PSP slim and lite 3 days back from Palika,New Delhi.Modding charges,just 150 bux!
> Hey when I apply the screen guard it forms air bubbles and without air bubbles it does not stick.WTF!


 
well, u can apply it w'out any air bubbles..but u will hv to apply it starting from one corner and then slowly(goin diagonally) to the other corner... 




> BTW I bought PSP Slim and Lite+PSP 2000 kit+4GB Original Memory stick+some stupid panasonic earphones,using my Apple ones though.
> I can plug it into my TV and do all sorts of crazy stuff.PSP FTW!
> Any useful apps for PSP?I'm on FW3.80.
> Can I update my modded PSP?Any risk?
> And temme some good emulators please


cfw discussions not allowed in the forum guys, PLZ do not make this thread banned !!! use other methods to contact ppl..



max_demon said:


> i have modded psp myself and i am 15 year old . i just bricked a battery to do hard modding (later discovered it was done right ) and i now have CFW


pplz no modding discussions plz yaaron.,,,, use other means to discuss them....


krates said:


> my frnd said using padora battery application help it bring back so i will be buying it soon added some psp geeks to yahoo will talk you all !@!


 yup, use different means to contact ppl.. 
-----------------


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 22, 2008)

@Sunny,

I am using NES,GBA,Sega Genesis and PS1 emulator. Its awesome


----------



## p!e (Aug 23, 2008)

*psp 3000 is out*

psp - 3000 is out 
Didn’t take Sony too long now did it, the PSP-3000 has been officially announced at Games Convention 2008 in Leipzig. Sony president David Reeves announced that PSP-3000 will go on sale this October, starting on the 15th, it will have a price of 199€ and will be a bundle pack including a 4gb memory card plus a game. The standalone PSP-3000 will be priced at $169 and will be out later this year.*pspslimhacks.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/psp-30012.jpg
 The new model is *just* *pspslimhacks.com/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_sad.gif a hardware refresh, it has a built-in microphone, an enhanced LCD screen with significantly less glare and more vibrant colors. Its also sports a smoother design and look over the PSP Slim. Unfortunatly thats it, no hard-drive, no 65nm CPU or increased battery life it seems or any of our wishes. I guess that will happen in the PSP2 ?
source .

*pspslimhacks.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/psp-3000-image-4-180x180.jpg

back view


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 23, 2008)

^^
well, jus think wat will happen to the PSP 3000,lol..

read these comments...:



> Who knows there might be Psp-4000, Psp-5000, Psp-6000, Psp-7000 too in the near future, in the circle of PSP's lifespan.
> 
> There is nothing so great of buying a new " cherry on the top " psp just for the sake of few improvements, Unless it has 2 analog sticks, it's not an improvement at all. After all , it's still the PSP , not PSP2.
> 
> well, unless you do not have a psp yet, the 3000 is worth a consideration, although psp-2000 is good enough.





> if the next psp is called the psp 280000001 with 2 analogs, an even bigger screen, easier user interface, and bundle with a new katamari game then i will buy it.


 


> So True my slim works just as good as a 3000 with out 2 things but thats why have a headset and that new screen dont care about BUT if sony made a psp with 4 triggers and 2 joysticks and can play ps2 i would be the frist too buy it


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I too got my modded PSP slim and lite 3 days back from Palika,New Delhi.Modding charges,just 150 bux!



Which shop no. buddy ?


----------



## max_demon (Aug 23, 2008)

*www.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/psppicture-480x360.jpg

NOTE : tHe picture is taken in a bright light B-)

We can Play clearly in a Sunlight outside


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 23, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Which shop no. buddy ?



Shop no 12.Just wanted to verify,how much does 4GB mem stick cost?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 23, 2008)

^ Thnx ...  I purchased the original MS PRO Duo from Sandisk for Rs 1650 /- ( Not from Palika )  ... Didn't go for the fake ones , they were retailing for Rs 1000/- for 4GB and 1800 for 8GB.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 23, 2008)

hey can some1 plz tell me how 2 know fake PSP....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 24, 2008)

^^


there hv not been any fake PSPs in the market yet, believe me.. but even if u insist, i wud hv checked for the foll for a fake and a real psp..

well, not exactly how to differentiate b/w a real and a fake one, but yes, the original PSP will hv a crisp color on its body and it will be a shiny one, so shiny that u can easily put finger marks on it, the buttons are all nicely studded and fit into the console w'out any loose buttons, the ON-OFF button at the side of the PSP is really smooth to operate as it will slide smoothly forward and then back (automatically) wen switched ON or OFF..
------------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 24, 2008)

I just messed up with the screen guard and wasted my 150 bux.Will need to get another one nowWhy does it frikkin form air bubbles?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 24, 2008)

^^

buddy, i didnt apply a screen protector for the PSP, but using a tough plastic case (crystal cover case) for the PSP adn its really worth it.. 

Yup, i knw how hard we try those air bubbles jus come in the way, if u still wanna apply it, jus take ur PSP to the local mobile wala and tell him to apply the screen film...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 24, 2008)

I too have the leather cover with plastic body and it's cool but still...Temme some good games for PSP guys.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 24, 2008)

i hv the foll games already (for myself) ...

1.) R Type command (really dnt knw how to play this, if any one can giv a link for "How To", i'll be glad), my POV, still confused abt this game 

2.) Atv offroad fury pro (similar to motocross madness for PC,really good game than the below one)

3.) MX vs. ATV unleashed (off road, similar to motocross madness for PC,average game)

4.) Flatout Head on (really not as good as Burnout legends, as controls SUCK !) NOT recommended (if u hv already played Burnout ledgends)

5.) Virtua tennis 1 (playing career mode) and 3  (awesome,highly recommended)

6.) Sega Rally Revo  (awesome,highly recommended)

7.) FIFA street 2 (only played sum soccer tricks, good game, ctrls rock)

8.) Echochrome (really good puzzle)

9.) WRC (world rally championship) awesome controls (recommended to all)

10.) God of war-C.of.Olympus (awesome chain mayhem too,recommended to all) 

11.) Wipeout pure (futuristic racing, good one, sumwat similar to rollcage for PC)

12.) Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core (awesome, highly recommended)

13.) Everybody's Golf 2 (awesome,highly recommended)

14.) SBK 2008 (awesome,highly recommended)

15.) World of Pool

16.) World Of Snooker

17.) Patapon (awesome,highly recommended)

18.) Tekken DArk Resurection (awesome,highly recommended)

19.) Crush (puzzle, really good one)

20.)Brunswick Pro Bowling

21.) Prince of persia-revelations

22.) Ridge RAcer (awesome,highly recommended)

23.) NFS Most wanted (not recommended, as ctrls sucks)

24.) NFS UnderGround Rivals (not recommended, as ctrls suck)

25.) Rainbow 6 Vegas (the ctrls are not smooth, so a ok-type game)

26.) Burnout Ledgends (awesome,highly recommended)

27.) Daxter  (awesome,highly recommended)

28.) Tiger Woods PGA tour 2008  (really good ctrls, recommended)

29.) ACE-X (flight combat, not good graphics adn confusing camera angles)

30.) MErcury meltdown (good arcade like puzzle)
------------------------------------
I hope these are sufficient for u  
--------------------------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 24, 2008)

^^ 

np


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I just messed up with the screen guard and wasted my 150 bux.Will need to get another one nowWhy does it frikkin form air bubbles?


 
I applied the screen guard myself, and only one tiny airbubble on the screen !! Victory !!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 25, 2008)

^ Same Here !

Hey Guys , i wanna request u ppl something ... can anyone of u make an image in the actual shape and size of Sony PSP faceplate and put a large logo of PSP along with the text " Sony Playstation Portable " ?

Actually , i m gonna get that printed on a paper and then insert it in my PSP's crystal cover ! It will hide the black shock absorber's surface ! 

Thnx in anticipation !


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 27, 2008)

hey frndz bought my new PSP


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ Congrats


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to bump in
But, whats the Price of all the PSP variants in the market?
I'm planning to buy one in the next 2 months (financial constraints )

PS
Is your siggy story true???


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ Yes,btw official price is 8990/-


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 27, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Sorry to bump in
> But, whats the Price of all the PSP variants in the market?
> I'm planning to buy one in the next 2 months (financial constraints )
> 
> PS


 
well, if u wanna buy it within 2 months, then i must caution u bcoz sony as they hv launched their new version of PSP known as the PSP 3000, they hv plans to PHASE OUT all the existing PSP Slim and Lite versions (wich is priced at Rs.8990/- official) with the Rs. 13000/- sumthing console, well thats the official news so obviously, if u plan to buy it in 2 months time, it may be a HIGH possibility tat u will not get the current PSP SLIM & LITE version... so plan ur purchase with care... 

btw, there is also a 2nd bad news that the new PSP is CFW proof i. e pandora battery proof..so u might jus not be able to mod it too..
--------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## shri (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with ashu888ashu888. My two week old PSP has the TA-088 board. Now, if you check some website will come to know that the next version has the TA-088 with the new CPU that doesn't allow modding. So buy fast.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ Get it modded from the shopkeeper, if he fails don't buy or else if it works then be happy, you just got a PSP from old modifiable stock.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 28, 2008)

But is a modded one necessary?
I mean, what features can be incorporated in a modded one that is not there in the normal build?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ Homebrew !!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 29, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> But is a modded one necessary?
> I mean, what features can be incorporated in a modded one that is not there in the normal build?


 the first and foremost reason is that u can play games w'out buying costly rs.1500/-umd's..


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 29, 2008)

has anyone tried internet thru PSP? i can't login in orkut and similar sites for example.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

I can login to digit on PSP.Do you use WiFi?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ Obviously, is there any alternative to WIFI ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

Dunno.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 1, 2008)

Well tried some new stuff on PSP, posting some screens.

*Xplora File browser *:
 Really impressive windows like interface, shortcuts and context menu to navigate. Plays MP3, picture viewer , cut ,copy ,paste(files as well as folders), sorting, browse MS or UMD or the inbuilt flash memory.. and much more.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3090/2816312149_15404623f3_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/2816312075_aa75b913c3_o.jpg


DGEN Sega Genesis emulator : 
Plays Sega genesis games, different screen modes (orignal, strech,fit, etc). Awesome emu, playing Streets of Rage (one of my fav games)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3092/2817162580_9b4a009415_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3228/2817162482_e4f7bae7bf_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3180/2816311799_38011df370_o.jpg

AFKI Messenger : Awesome app , you can chat on your PSP with contacts from Yahoo, Gtalk, Aol, msn, etc. Here is a screenshot, sorry i had to blurr the id's  .

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3122/2817162334_37215ae422_o.jpg

I am using Nintendo, and PS1 emulater too, will post the screeshots from those soon. Currently Playing Tenchu : Stealth Assasins on PSP  (all time fav).


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 1, 2008)

^ now u ppl are luring me to get my PSP modded !  

BTW , isn't Pathik online these days ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys,tell me how to emulate PSX games on PSP.As I am on Mac,eBoots won't work.So,any help?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 2, 2008)

well, as of me, i do not try alot of homebrew apps, but jus use my psp for gaming and only gaming, not even for music or movies 

Currently playing the SOCOM titles and metal gear acid..

now i can really boast my self of having 30 full psp games .. lol 
----------------
I really do not know how many of u guys here hv tried the SOCOM titles, its a stealth and military type of shooting scenarios and i think this really rocks, who says fps or shooting on PSP sucks ?? 
---------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ Where is feed me speed these days , ashu I haven't got the courie Yet  .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 2, 2008)

^^

i will e mail him and find abt his whereabouts  i think sice i gave him the PSP games, he has completely lost into them


----------



## feedmespeed (Sep 2, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Where is feed me speed these days , ashu I haven't got the courie Yet  .


 
Hey G,

So sorry bro..Had to visit out of town due to office work and just didnt find the time..im back in mumbai today morning and will send u tomorrow / day after for sure. In 2-3 days you should get it...sorry pal !! Much apologies for the delay...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ 

oye !! 

wat a nice coincidence, i wrote the msg todfay only and u too posted ur msg , btw hw is the psp gaming goin on ??


----------



## feedmespeed (Sep 2, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> oye !!
> 
> wat a nice coincidence, i wrote the msg todfay only and u too posted ur msg , btw hw is the psp gaming goin on ??


 
Hey bro,

Missed conversing with u yaar...sab changa?
Gaming going on good...didnt get to game a lot, but enjoyed whatever I could.  Currently playing Final Fantasy (a bit difficult), Tekken (im good at it now - defeated quite a few and reached 3rd kyu - Lili is my fav player)...downloaded MVP Baseball (nice graphics and gameplay - but a little difficult to get a hang on - im still learning)... I bet G must be giving me gaali's... But what to do yaar...bahut kaam karvaate hain ye seniors.  Was out of town ya..came back today...I should stay awake today or tomorrow and burn those dvd's for g...Hows ur gaming scene..?? Any new ones..lemme know so I can d/l them for myself...

Best regards,

R


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 2, 2008)

^ Arey , np . I thought you forgot


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 2, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> Missed conversing with u yaar...sab changa?


 
yes sir, all gr8 here.. 


> Gaming going on good...didnt get to game a lot, but enjoyed whatever I could. Currently playing Final Fantasy (a bit difficult), Tekken (im good at it now - defeated quite a few and reached 3rd kyu - Lili is my fav player)...downloaded MVP Baseball (nice graphics and gameplay - but a little difficult to get a hang on - im still learning)


i knw y the tekken girls are ur fav.. lol..  even for me its the same (hope u knw y) 

btw, yes plz keep all those new games collection with u, i might ask for it later 

me aslo collecting really good PSP games, will giv it to u the same way as b4..


> ... I bet G must be giving me gaali's...


forget abt those, he will be ready with a danda in his hand for u.. lol : D
---------------
btw, dont get (buy)  (hope u understand this) games tat we already hv, as i will giv them to u later.. 
-----------------------

I hv increased my games collection to (i guess) 35 games 
added new games like:

Socom Tactical Strike
Socom Fireteam bravo
Socom Fireteam bravo 2
Metal gear acid
Killzone liberation
SSX on tour..
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------
|: MY PSP GAMES LIST THAT I ALREADY OWN |:
--------------------------------------------------------​1.) Mercury meltdown 
2.) R type command 
3.) Crush 
4.) Echochrome
5.) Pinball
--------------------------
-------------------------
6.) ATV offroad Fury
7.) Burnout Ledgends
8.) MX vs ATM unleashed
9.) NFS Most wanted
10.) NFS Underground rivals
11.) Ridge Racer
12.) sega rally revo
13.) Wipeout pure
14.) wipeout pulse
15.) WRC
16.) Flatout Head on
17.) SBK 08 -------------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
------------------------
------------------------
18.) SOCOM Tactical Strike ------------------------------------------> (recently added)
19.) SOCOM fireteam bravo ------------------------------------------> (recently added)
20.) SOCOM fireteam bravo 2 ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
21.) Killzone Liberation -----------------------------------------------> (recently added)
22.) Metal gear acid --------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
23.) Metal Gear solid portable Ops ---------------------------------> (recently added)
24.) Metal Gear solid portable Ops plus ---------------------------> (recently added)
25.) Syphon Filter Dark Mirror -------------------------------------> (recently added)
26.) Syphon Filter Combat Ops ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
27.) Syphon Filter Logans shadow -----------------------------------> (recently added)
28.) GRAW 2 -----------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
29.) Rainbow 6 vegas 
------------------------
-----------------------
30.) fifa street 2
31.) ssx on tour --------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
32.) virtua tennis 1
33.) virtua tennis 3
34.) everybody's golf 2 (hot shots golf 2)
35.) Tiger Woods PGA tour 08 ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
36.) world of pool
37.) world snooker challenge
-----------------------
-----------------------
38.) God of war - Chains of olympus
39.) Final fantasy VII - crisis core
40.) Prince of persia - revelations
41.) tekken - dark resurrection
42.) street fighter alpha 3
43.) patapon
44.) Daxter -------------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
-----------------------
-----------------------
45.) Brunswick Pro Bowling

===============================================================
_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ Killing Spree!!!


----------



## feedmespeed (Sep 2, 2008)

Literally a killing spree...

@tarey - u will get ur courier on Friday cause tmmrw all couriers are closed near my place. And im working 

@ashu - Boss..salute to u for that list...was looking to buy socom and syphon but didnt find it anywhere...played the demo...was great...FPS in PSP rocks !! And dude...keep in touch via mails...will call u tmmrw maybe...ciao dude...and stay amongst bikes only on the PSP for now ..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 2, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Killing Spree!!!


 


feedmespeed said:


> Literally a killing spree...


OOh...!!!  im deeply honoured.. guys lol.. 



> @ashu - Boss..salute to u for that list...was looking to buy socom and syphon but didnt find it anywhere...played the demo...was great...FPS in PSP rocks !!


i agree with u buddy, i think many ppl jus didint find a good PSP fsp game hence were of the opinion tat fps sucks.. but now i hv another companion supporting me, as you.. 


> And dude...keep in touch via mails...will call u tmmrw maybe...ciao dude...and stay amongst bikes only on the PSP for now ..


 
yup,  i knw y u giving me tat advice  thanx for it.. 
-------------------------------


btw, i am planning to buy a 8 GB MSPD , is it available in Mumbai ?? wat cost ? and is it suppored by our PSP models ??? (PSP 2000 consoles)

I knw tat a 4 GB MSPD (sandisk) wil lcost me Rs.1600/- (original)
--------------------------------


Cheers n e-peace...

------------------ 



btw, all the 3 SOCOM titles are awesome, and the response from the AI commandos (a.k.a Navy seals military tat the user controls)...the graphics are awesome adn the best part is the sniping, stealth and objectives in the game...

of all the 3 SOCOM titles, Tactical Strike has the best graphics followed by Fireteam bravo and fireteam bravo 2 (in descending order, that is)

also, the controls in all the 3 titles are really smooth and the analog stick is really responsive wich allows me to control my team of commandos really well..

the enemy AI in fireteam bravo 2 is really smart and they will attack u if u try to sneek past ur stealth and uncover it...

the really gr8 thing abt this SOCOM titles is the head shots are really satisfying (u can compare them to the smoothness of CS titles)....
-----------------------------

also, a wide array of guns and sniper weapons available as u progress one-by-one thru the various missions of the game, successfully and at the end of each successful mission, u will be graded on 4 criteria: 
1.) How stealthly u/ur team was 
2.) the hit success
3.) how well the team was co ordinating in completing the pri and sec. obj.
4.) individual grades of each team member based on no, of kills, stealth maintained,damage received in-game)
-----------------------

the weapons really sound different from one another and wen using a silencer (on a gun) known as a suppressor, u can actually hear a silenced gunshot hitting ur enemy, surprising him out-of-the-blue..and eventually killing him...
------------------------

In SOCOM Fireteam, u cannot carry a medikit with u (to revive u incase u are shot) but in SOCOM tactical strike and in fireteam bravo, u hv the option of carrying 1 adn 5 medkits resp.
-------------------------

u can sneak past ur enemy so up-close (without even him knowing abt it) in tactical strike tat u can really land in a knife kill from behind, where as this option of a knife kill (stealth kill) is absent in fireteam bravo and bravo 2, but instead of a knife kill, u can shoot the enemy in the leg or in the arm, and if u are really lucky to land in this kinda shot, then u can go upto him and make him ur "enemy captured" alive (wich is really helpful in u getting extra exp. points wich will eventually help u in further missions and also unlock new weapons)..

-----------


----------



## feedmespeed (Sep 3, 2008)

*@ ashu* - Gosh..looks like u really have been playing only Socom....Ur making it sound too interesting... How is syphon filter? Played the demo...was pretty good..better than SOCOM? Or which is better? I would love to have them pal...so tell me when r u meeting me? lol..  (greedy me)

About MSPD - I dont know about the rates, but our PSP does support a 8GB mc cause the place from where I bought my PSP, the guy asked me whether to put a 4 or a 8 gb card. 
The lynx guy is selling this for 3550 *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=827. Check it out in lamington road...or alfa..

*@tarey* - would be great if u could give me any phone number (via pm) I can write on the package to be sent to u.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> *@ ashu* - Gosh..looks like u really have been playing only Socom....Ur making it sound too interesting... How is syphon filter? Played the demo...was pretty good..better than SOCOM? Or which is better? I would love to have them pal...so tell me when r u meeting me? lol..  (greedy me)


lol.. well i love greedy ppl like u 
will surely giv u then..

Well i hv jus NOT touched Syphon Filter, will try it later...coz as u said im immensly into SOCOM, hv finished 3 missions in all the 3 titesl of SOCOM 

and yes i guess SOCOM will  beat any game hands down mainly bcoa u hv a team rather than a single player in it.. btw, tried KILLZONE LIBERATION and the graphics are awesome too.. will post abt it later.. 



> About MSPD - I dont know about the rates, but our PSP does support a 8GB mc cause the place from where I bought my PSP, the guy asked me whether to put a 4 or a 8 gb card.


 
ohh thats good to hear yaar..well i may buy a 4GB or a 8GB one...probably in 2-3 days time 


> The lynx guy is selling this for 3550 *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=827. Check it out in lamington road...or alfa..


 
yup, tat wud be a good place coz i will buy it from mumbai only..


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah if 8gb is supported then its a much needed item.
@feed, chk your inbox


----------



## feedmespeed (Sep 4, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> @feed, chk your inbox


Let me know via pm when u receive the envelope..


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 8, 2008)

Bought a Aerofoam cover for PSP from Reliance Mall Vashi, 300/- . In Pune same is for 550/- . Nice cover

But i still want the Logitech Playger Pocket Slim


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ hey, post the screenshots plz dude..  

i think it comes in jus 2 colors, either a black or a white one, isint it ? ....
---------------------


----------



## feedmespeed (Sep 9, 2008)

@tarey - Yes. please post screen shots.. did u get the delivery? 

@ashu - ki haal hai sir..socom FT bravo 2 missions completed.


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 9, 2008)

Regarding 8 GB MSPD support... yes, PSP Slim does support it. I have the Sony original 8 GB Mark II edition (MG)  and it works flawlessly.... with all the stuff thats on it, only 200 MB is free.... and the access speed is simply sleeek !!!!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 9, 2008)

Ya sure , this is the case (pics not from my unit, i found the pics of the same case while googling). Simple one

*the-gadgeteer.com/assets/brando-psp--aerocase1.jpg

*the-gadgeteer.com/assets/brando-psp--aerocase2.jpg

*the-gadgeteer.com/assets/brando-psp--aerocase3.jpg


@feed , Chk your PM.

I started playing KillZone Liberation. Nice game  , will post some screenshots soon.



rockthegod said:


> Regarding 8 GB MSPD support... yes, PSP Slim does support it. I have the Sony original 8 GB Mark II edition (MG)  and it works flawlessly.... with all the stuff thats on it, only 200 MB is free.... and the access speed is simply sleeek !!!!!!



ok guys , my 3.5 months old 4GB MS pro duo is on sale , who wants it ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 9, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> @tarey - Yes. please post screen shots.. did u get the delivery?
> 
> @ashu - ki haal hai sir..socom FT bravo 2 missions completed.


Sab changaa sirji , well playing many games at once... like:

1.) all 3 SOCOM titles (3 missions completed in each, so a total of 9 missions altogether)

2.) started playing Syphon Filter Dark mirror (DM) and Logan's Shadow (LS)
(my take on these games):

well, the TuT section in both the titles (DM & LS) are exactly the same and there are 4 Tuts in each game.

TuT-1: teaches u basic movement controls and the use of 4 types of googles to make u identify sum tricks like: 

a.) EDSU(electronic device sensing unit) googles (wich makes u see the metallic points wich u cannot see them in normal vision so open doors etc. 
b.) NV (night vision) googles: its self explainatory
c.) IR (infra red) googles: to kill enemies at night wen u cant see them in normal vision.
d.) a night torch: self explainatory as well..

if u can finish the movements in a time less than wat it needs to be completed, then u get a bonus weapon. the target time is 1m35sec and i was able to complete the TuT in 1m20sec (on the second try bcoz on the 1st try i was listening to the A.I trainer abt the ctrls)
------------------------------------------
TuT-2: teaches u basic controls like: 

a.) working with a SOCOM silenced pistol to fire on targets,
b.) knife attacks, 
c.) melee attacks (wich includes stealthed neck breaks of ur foes..lol..)
d.) the use of a unique weapon known as the EDT (electric discharge) by wich u can aim it onto an enemy (using the R button thus creating a LOCK ON (as in socom titles) and then killing/paralysing him using this electric bolt charge (its a stealth killing weapon)

 and wen u complete this too in a time less than wats being told, u get a new weapon again..
=================================
TuT-3: teaches u how to handle a machine gun along with 4 types of shots (darts as they are known in-game)

a.) a normal 6mm shot (wich makes noise wen u try to fire it at an enemy at long range)---> Not a Stealth Killing Technique
b.) an EXP (explosive) dart/shot wich can be used on a group of enemies (3-4) and kill all of them using an explosion.--->NOT a Stealth Killing Technique
c.) an EDT (electric discharge) dart, (explained in TuT-2 point d.) wich kills ur enemy by giving him a high electric shock.---> a Stealth Killing Technique
d.) a smoke dart wich can suffocate group of enemies (2-3) to death---> a Stealth Killing Technique

U can also use ur default SOCOM Silenced Pistol to take out enemies stealthly..
=========================

TuT-4: It teaches multiplayer skills.
----------------------------------

The graphics are really good and satisfying for the eye, the cut scenes are as smooth and highly textured as the SOCOM titles, the story is really told to perfection. and u are a ONE MAN ARMY to battle ur way either using STEALTH or by WAKING UP UR ENEMIES.. 

*Hope u guys liked my short and simple review...*



rockthegod said:


> Regarding 8 GB MSPD support... yes, PSP Slim does support it. I have the Sony original 8 GB Mark II edition (MG) and it works flawlessly.... with all the stuff thats on it, only 200 MB is free.... and the access speed is simply sleeek !!!!!!


 
Wats the price u got it for ? Here in goregaon-east (mubai) the guy says Rs.3K for a 8 GB.



tarey_g said:


> Ya sure , this is the case (pics not from my unit, i found the pics of the same case while googling). Simple one


 
I love the case, but can the PSP fit into it with the crystal cover  ? i wud love to get it, if u can courier it to me, i will pay u for the same..



> I started playing KillZone Liberation. Nice game  , will post some screenshots soon.


Yup, nice game, but apart from the SOCOM and Syphon Filter titles where u can play either as a 3rd person or a FPS, this has an isometric view (from above and at an angle, 30 degrees) wich causes me a problem coz i jus cant make out if my player is really hiding or getting killed by the enemy on the other side ..lol...

but it too has a lot of sniping/hiding points and alot of crates wich can be broken to collect additional items..

Hey Tarey, wat was the name of the screenshot plugin tat u gave me a long time back ? i also wanna post screenshots of my games..



> ok guys , my 3.5 months old 4GB MS pro duo is on sale , who wants it ?


Well, i already got a new one 2 days back,  u shud hv told me earlier, damn.. 
so as of now i hv 4+4+2+1 GB MSPDs.... 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 9, 2008)

@ashu, PSP wont fit in this cover with crystal casing on it. This cover leaves no space and is meant to firmly hold the PSP inside. I will send you the screenshot plugin soon or the link if I find it.

I have played all Syphon Filter titles on PS1, i think the PSP ones are ports of them. Still i am gonna play them as both are really gr8 games.

You can download it from here :
*www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2148066529

Or the attached file (with this post) if it works, as digit forum's file attachment feature is all screwed up.


----------



## R2K (Sep 9, 2008)

cool review...


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 9, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Wats the price u got it for ? Here in goregaon-east (mubai) the guy says Rs.3K for a 8 GB.



Got it from Amazon.com for $68.... damn they even have the 16 GB Mark 2 Edition, but thats way too costly at $143...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ 

yup, they hv the 16 GB one too..and way out of my budget..

also, there is NOT much a difference b/w the price ofa  4 GB at mumbai or at amazon.. 
-----------

@ tarey: thanx for the plugin buddy, 

plz tell me how to use the screenshot plugin ? it has 2 folders : PSP and seplugins.

I already hv the cxmb plugin installed onto my PSP for the ctf theme so it already has a seplugins folder in my root of the PSP mem stick.

plz tell me step-by-step as to wat to ad and wat to edit.. im a total noob as this is my 1st timer..so be easy on me...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 10, 2008)

Put the contents of psp folder in the respective ms0:/PSP folder in your PSP. Same for seplugins folder, but do not overwrite any files here , you will already be having the vsh.txt and similar files , just add the entry for this plugin in the respective files instead of overwriting them. Start the plugin from Recovery menu, done.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 10, 2008)

SO in "vsh.txt" in "seplugins" folder the entry for the screenshot plugin be added this way?



> ms0:/cxmb/cxmb.prx (this is the ctf themes entry)
> ms0:/seplugins/Screenshot Plugin v1.2.prx (this is the screenshot entry)


is this correct ?? or shud there be a line gap b/w the 2 entries ?
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 10, 2008)

This is correct. make similar  entry in other files too.

Post some screenshots soon 

Playing PuzzleQuest , really addictive game.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/xxthedarkonexx/Games/puzzlequest.jpg

*pixhost.eu/avaxhome/avaxhome/2007-11-11/puzzlequest.jpg

*hatedpig.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/puzzlequest1.jpg

*www.justadventure.com/reviews/PuzzleQuest/puzzlequest5.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 11, 2008)

so i think after putting the files in the  seplugins folder (on the PSP) > there were many txt files too like game150.txt, game.txt, pops.txt so shud i keep them in the same seplugins folder (onto the PSP along with the ctf plugin) or do i hv to transfer them to the game and game150 folders ??

*step-1* --- Well, i kept all the txt files in the seplugins folder itself (onto the PSP) along wiht the ctf plugin.

*step-2* --- wen i entered in the Rec mode, i saw 3 ".prx" files to be enabled like:

1.) screenshotsplugin v1.2.prx[disabled]---> wich i enabled
2.) game.prx[disabled]-------------------> wich also i enabled
3.) game150.prx[disabled]---------------> same as above.

-------------------

hope i did the right thing in step 1 and 2. plz reply buddy..clearly..


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes you have done it correctly, now you can take screenshots of your PSP scren by ptessing the music note button.

the  entries in the recovery menu should be like (approx if i remember correctly)

1.) screenshotsplugin v1.2.prx[vsh]
2.) screenshotsplugin v1.2.prx[game]
3.) screenshotsplugin v1.2.prx[game150]


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 12, 2008)

well, yaa i guess its similar to that... as i was able to take a screenshot of the PSP main menu..havent tried the in-game screenshot (while playing a game).. hope tat will work too... 
-----------------

will post sum screenies too.. 
-----------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## feedmespeed (Sep 12, 2008)

@ashu - SOCOM is really getting onto me...so engrossing...but buddy, cant we save when a mission is in progress? wtf..? 
I am not able to locate and buy other socom and all syphon filter titles..so may need them from u..
Have a great weekend bro...

- Ur greedy pal..


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 12, 2008)

^^ Hahaha  , add me on yahoo messenger if you have an account.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 12, 2008)

@ feed:

i'll giv u the other SOCOM titles.., but yes U jus CANNOT save a mission midway, wat i used to do was since a single mission took really gr8 time (coz of stealth nature of the title) I always played it and wen i am tired, i pause the game and then switch off the PSP normally (without removing the mem stick), and then used to continue it the next day or wenever i felt freeminded 

Coz, i play it with such concentration tat for all my missions, i end up with a FINAL GRADE 'A'  
------------------

Cheers n e-peace...

-----------------

Recent games added to my (ever growing collection) 

1.) Syphon Filter - Combat Ops
2.) Burnout Dominator
3.) N Plus (heard a lot abt this game on online reviews)..
--------------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## sushantvirdi (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## nowornever (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I m frm pune.I am going to buy PSP soon.Ihave few queries and expect help soon...

1)Can anyone tell me where can I buy PSP  cheaply  in pune and shop details as well?
2)Is it worthy to buy from grey market considering the warranty and originality of product as well?
 4)What if I go for memorystick from manufacturers other than sony eg.sandisk etc.Does it make any difference in playing games/ compatibility issues?

Cheers...
amit


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Dude, how many times have you posted this . Answered your questions in one of the many threads you posted in

btw, guys this puzzlequest game is very addicting. I played it non stop whole weekend .


----------



## feedmespeed (Sep 15, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Hahaha  , add me on yahoo messenger if you have an account.


I shall add you my friend... pm me ur yahoo id.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 15, 2008)

@ feed:

buddy, got ur SMS on friday night, but sorry yaar, cudnt call u back or SMS u as my cell was blocked (due to non payment of my bill)  well u can call me anytime u want, from 9am till 00.00 midnight , even if u SMS me, i will surely reply to u..
--------------

Recent games added to my (ever growing collection) 

1.) Syphon Filter - Combat Ops
2.) Burnout Dominator
3.) N Plus (heard a lot abt this game on online reviews)..
4.) Ridge Racer 2
--------------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ np .

speedistheneed @ yahoo.com or .co.in ?

mine : tarey_g @ yahoo . com


----------



## feedmespeed (Sep 15, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ np .
> 
> speedistheneed @ yahoo.com or .co.in ?
> 
> mine : tarey_g @ yahoo . com


yahoo.com pal.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 16, 2008)

Recently added games:

1.) Graw2
2.) Twisted Metal Head On.
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## girish.g (Sep 16, 2008)

expanded my collection here's what i have
1.ratchet and clank:size matters
2. star wars battlefront renegade squadron
3.sonic rivals 2
4.naruto ultimate ninja heroes
5.Patapon
6.bleach
7.street fighter 3 alpha max
8.nplus
9.burnout dominator
10.prince of persia revelations
11.juiced eliminator
12.nfs carbon own the city
13.dragonballz shin budokai another road
14.echochrome
15.fifa street 2
16.fifa 08
17.nfs prostreet
18.defjam fight for ny
19.splinter cell essentials
20.wwe smackdown vs raw 2008
21.spiderman 3
22.ghost rider
23.syphon filter dark mirror
24.mortal kombat unchained
25.syphon filter combat ops
26.prince of persia rival swords
27.teenage mutant ninja turtles
28.crash tag team racing
29. crazy taxi fare wars
30.midnight club 3
31.medal of honour heroes 2
32.star wars battlefront 2
33.burnout legends
34.final fantasy 7 crisis core
35.metal gear solid portable ops
36.godfather
37.GTA vice city stories
38.transformers
39.atv offroad fury pro
40 star wars the force unleashed
41.tekken dark resurrection umd
42.god of war chains of olympus umd
43. dragonballz shin budokai umd
44.flat out head on
45.wipeout pulse
46.taito legends
47.fading shadows
48.sega rally revolution
49.wall-e
50 cabelas legendary adventure
51.syphon filter logans shadow
52.fading shadows
53.manhunt 2
54.spiderman friend or foe
55.guitar way to heaven amplified
56.lego batman
57. socom us navy seals fireteam bravo 2
58.killzone liberation
59.nba 08.
60.battlezone
61.worms 2
62.avatar-the last air  bender
63.full auto battlelines 2
64.fifa 09
65.ridge racer
66.atv offroad fury balzing trials


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ here is my reply to ur collection 

--------------------------------------------------------
|: MY PSP GAMES LIST THAT I ALREADY OWN |:
--------------------------------------------------------
1.) Mercury meltdown 
2.) R type command 
3.) Crush 
4.) Echochrome
5.) Pinball
--------------------------
-------------------------
6.) ATV offroad Fury
7.) Burnout Ledgends
8.) MX vs ATM unleashed
9.) NFS Most wanted
10.) NFS Underground rivals
11.) Ridge Racer
12.) sega rally revo
13.) Wipeout pure
14.) wipeout pulse
15.) WRC
16.) Flatout Head on
17.) SBK 08 -------------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
------------------------
------------------------
18.) SOCOM Tactical Strike ------------------------------------------> (recently added)
19.) SOCOM fireteam bravo ------------------------------------------> (recently added)
20.) SOCOM fireteam bravo 2 ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
21.) Killzone Liberation -----------------------------------------------> (recently added)
22.) Metal gear acid --------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
23.) Metal Gear solid portable Ops ---------------------------------> (recently added)
24.) Metal Gear solid portable Ops plus ---------------------------> (recently added)
25.) Syphon Filter Dark Mirror -------------------------------------> (recently added)
26.) Syphon Filter Combat Ops ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
27.) Syphon Filter Logans shadow -----------------------------------> (recently added)
28.) GRAW 2 -----------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
29.) Rainbow 6 vegas 
------------------------
-----------------------
30.) fifa street 2
31.) ssx on tour --------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
32.) virtua tennis 1
33.) virtua tennis 3
34.) everybody's golf 2 (hot shots golf 2)
35.) Tiger Woods PGA tour 08 ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
36.) world of pool
37.) world snooker challenge
-----------------------
-----------------------
38.) God of war - Chains of olympus
39.) Final fantasy VII - crisis core
40.) Prince of persia - revelations
41.) tekken - dark resurrection
42.) street fighter alpha 3
43.) patapon
44.) Daxter -------------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
-----------------------
-----------------------
45.) Brunswick Pro Bowling
46.) Burnout Dominator ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
47.) Ridge RAcer 2  ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
48.) Twisted Metal Head On ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
49.) N Plus  ---------------------------------------> (recently added)


================================================== =============
_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+ _+_+_+_+_+_+_


----------



## girish.g (Sep 16, 2008)

hey if you have syphon filter dark mirror. can we have a multiplayer at some time. do you have access to internet on your psp?

edited: flat out head on added


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 17, 2008)

^^

well, never tried net on PSP, and i dont even hv a wireless connection, its a wired broadband connection yaar... 

how u do it using PSP and net ?? is it wireless ?? wat tools we need ??


----------



## girish.g (Sep 17, 2008)

you just need a wifi router for that. Btw does anyone have adhoc file transfer app for psp its great

ill be getting these soon
Wipout pulse
Wall e
Taito legends


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 17, 2008)

So many gggaaaamessss ! I am still playing KillZone liberation and Puzzlequest for PSP.


----------



## girish.g (Sep 17, 2008)

wipeout pulse added


----------



## hurricane25 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey guys...

I am thinking of purchasing PSP Slim n Lite. Can you tell me the cost of Sony PSP + modding cost + 4 gb stick? Heard its Rs 8990 from Sony store. Can i get it for cheaper elsewhere? Need your sugg...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ Go through the thread, it will be helpful for you.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 18, 2008)

@ hurricane:

NO discussion allowed on modding stuff, against forum rules... 
----------

U can purchase the 4 GB Memory Stick Pro Duo of Sandisk make for Rs. 1600/- 
The PSP SLIM & LITE only retails at its official price wich is Rs.8990/- nothing more or nothing less than that price.. 
---------------

CHeck ur pm...(for my address) 
---------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 19, 2008)

I have ordered 'Star wars :The Force unleashed'  . Lets see


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ 
Yup, wen u get it delivered, do write the review.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## girish.g (Sep 21, 2008)

i already have star wars the force unleashed just played the first level its better than the previous ones.
Wall-e added


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ 

how is the game play like ??? same as killzone (3d top view) or like socom or like blasting ur way thru' kinda game ??? and wat abt the graphics ??
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 22, 2008)

I compleated Killzone last night  , next is Force Unleashed (i hope the story is good) !!!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, how is the gameplay ??  exciting ??  or an 'ok-ho-humm' type ??


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 22, 2008)

Killzone is nice game I'll give it 7/10  one boss fight is frustrating, other than that nice game.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 23, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Yes you have done it correctly, now you can take screenshots of your PSP scren by ptessing the music note button.
> 
> the entries in the recovery menu should be like (approx if i remember correctly)
> 
> ...


 
well, did as was told above, but sumtimes, wen i change my MSPDs, the plugin doesnt work  and sumtimes, the PSP hangs while taking a screeny..
------------

I hv added also added this


> ms0:/seplugins/Screenshot Plugin v1.2.prx


below the cxmb plugin (ctf themes entry) and hv placed 

*Game150.txt *
*Game.txt *
*Pops.txt*
*vsh.txt*

in the seplugins folder on the PSP...
----------

help needed.... !!!


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 24, 2008)

When you change MSPD the plugin wont work if it does not have the same files you put for this plugin in other MSPD on the same path. 
I dont know why the PSP hangs, it works absolutely fine here. Have you been successful to take any screenshot yet ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ 

but are my settings OK ?? as i hv asked above ??? regarding the txt files placed in the seplugins folder and the line of text added below the entry of ctf themes ??
-----------------

I wil try it again...but reply this above.. plz..


----------



## girish.g (Sep 24, 2008)

i had the same problem it hanged while taking screenshots, i edited the vsh file and works fine now.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ 

so how u edited the vsh.txt file ??  I hv a single entry in the vsh file as this:



> ms0:/seplugins/Screenshot Plugin v1.2.prx



and this is the same entry i hv in the seplugins folder below the cxmb plugin (ctf themes entry)


----------



## girish.g (Sep 24, 2008)

i edited it to put both the entries in one file one for cxmb and the other for screenshot, now its working fine.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ 

i see, so u mean u edited the txt file in the seplugins folder (wich previously contained) the cxmb entry too.. ?? rite ??


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 25, 2008)

entry for every plugin you have must be in new line . Simple

ms0:/seplugins/Plugin1.prx 
ms0:/seplugins/Plugin2.prx 

and so on .

by putting entry in the vsh.txt the plugin will take effect in the XMB menu , when you put it in game.txt the plugin will take effect in the pap games you play.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ 

yup, fully understand that... infact the screenshot plugin alreadt has a game.txt and game150.txt and pops.txt files so this means that the entry for the screenshot plugin is already present into these txt files, haina ?? 

so, shud these 3 files be also kept in the seplugins folder only ?? along with the vsh.txt (wich contains entries for a.) cxmb and b.) manually added entry for screenshot plugin) ????


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 25, 2008)

btw , i started playing Star Wars force unleashed


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ 

wow gr8..  how is the gameplay ??? i mean a top view shooter or the same as syphon filter or socom titles camera angles ??? (obviously it wont be stealth title)


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 25, 2008)

you have to make entry in the same files that are already in the seplugins folder , dont put these new files there . Your seplugins folder must have the prx file of the plugin and the entry of theprx file into the vsh/game/game150 etc files of your choice. in case of screenshot plugin , putting the entry in vsh and game.txt will do.

The game is good so far , camera acts funny and is irritating some times .Its a third person hack and slash game. Gameplay is explosive and using force powers is fun. Recommended


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ 

ok thanx mate, will try it out as u said...


----------



## girish.g (Sep 25, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> you have to make entry in the same files that are already in the seplugins folder , dont put these new files there . Your seplugins folder must have the prx file of the plugin and the entry of theprx file into the vsh/game/game150 etc files of your choice. in case of screenshot plugin , putting the entry in vsh and game.txt will do.
> 
> The game is good so far , camera acts funny and is irritating some times .Its a third person hack and slash game. Gameplay is explosive and using force powers is fun. Recommended


yup the force thing is really great, the game is good. but playing gta vice city stories now it is awesome.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ 

i see... but me still addicted to a few games below:

1.) SOCOM Tactical Strike
2.) SOCOM Fireteam Bravo
3.) SOCOM Fireteam Bravo 2

4.) Graw 2
5.) Wipeout Pulse

6.) Supreme Commander Forged Alliance (on my PC) 
-----------------------

Hv been planning to add GTA series in my list of PSP games


----------



## max_demon (Sep 25, 2008)

ma addicted to Burnout Dominator and Legends on PSP 








as well , PATA PATA PATA PON


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

yup, those are really addictive games too 
btw, i hv won so many cars in burnout Legend's World Tour mode , but I cant see them in single player mode, y is that ?? 
------------------------

Here are my screenshots from the game:

*SOCOM - TACTICAL STRIKE


* 1.) THis is the Main Menu of SOCOM - Tactical Strike*img7.pictiger.com/f7a/16887101_th.jpg​ 



2.) THese are the various missions UNLOCKED after the same has been finished in the campaign (career mode):
*img7.pictiger.com/7ec/16887107_th.jpg​ 


3.) These are the same mission list (as above) but here, u can begin play from either Inerstion Point A or B (wich are 2 different places of the same location/map) from where ur team is deployed to start the mission.
*img7.pictiger.com/538/16887108_th.jpg​ 


4.) THese are my overall stats of the campaign (career mode) , impressive, isint it ?? lol..
*img7.pictiger.com/0a1/16887109_th.jpg​ 
5.) THis is the mission breifing wich is done by a female voice b4 the start of each campaign:
*img7.pictiger.com/6ae/16887110_th.jpg​ 


6.) THis is ur squad layout: U control a team of 4 ppl (which are split into 2 groups as ABLE & BRAVO): here u can press the square button to AUTO UPGRADE ur team members or manually upgrade them (as shown in 7.) 
*img7.pictiger.com/b56/16887111_th.jpg​ 


7.) Here, u can manually upgrade each member of ur team with ur own choice of weapons, so I always load 1 member of ABLE witha  sniper gun and 1 member of BRAVO with a sniper gun, so that In both my teams (ABLE & BRAVO) i hv 1 sniper each, wich is their primary weapons, along with their sec weapons wich are all fitted with SUppressors (silencers):
*img7.pictiger.com/348/16887112_th.jpg​ 


8.) THis is the manual weapon loadout (upgrade) screen for each player, u can select froma wide variety of weapons to suit ur mission. 
*img7.pictiger.com/5d9/16887113_th.jpg​ 


9.)  Here, u can selecr either point A or B to start ur mission in quick play mode:
*img7.pictiger.com/c89/16887114_th.jpg​ 


10.) THis is the map screen along wiht the objectives wen the SELECT button is pressed:
*img7.pictiger.com/78a/16887128_th.jpg​ 

11.) Here my one of the team member is lining up a shot for a sniper kill onto an enemy (seen as a red triangle further up the screen) :
*img7.pictiger.com/aa8/16887129_th.jpg​ 

12.) Now, this is the view wen my team member zooms in on a ENEMY to kill him using a sniper rifle: in this process, the team member will say "SNIPE IN PROGRESS"
*img7.pictiger.com/935/16887130_th.jpg​ 

13.) Enemy killed after the snipe:
*img7.pictiger.com/c09/16887131_th.jpg​ 



14.) U will ALWAYS hv to manually point the members of ur team to go to a new location (by pressing the 'O' button and using the analog stick to point to the specific location:
*img7.pictiger.com/08e/16887134_th.jpg​ 

15.) Here, using a grenade, im trying to aim at an angle to throw the grenade to kill 2 ENEMIES (one is hidden adn one is displayed on screen with a red triangle over his head):
*img7.pictiger.com/923/16887137_th.jpg

================================================================
------------------------------------
================================================================

Hope u liked the screenshots of this b'ful game and a simple review by me.. : )
----------------------

Cheers n e-peace...​


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ wow , finally you were sucessful in taking screens 

I will post screens from SW : TFU soon .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ 
lol.. 
 yaa thank goddd at last.. 
------------

Btw, the PSP still hangs while i take screenshots while in-game yaar.. any idea kya ?? maybe i must be taking screenshots while the character in game is attacing or walking or jus not stable.. is it ???


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 26, 2008)

when you take a screenshot , thhe screen color changes while the screenshot is taken, its not done in a instant .If thats what you call hanging , then its perfectly normal .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ 

well, no u are rite abt the screen taking time and it changing color to take the screenshot, I know this is normal 

wat i mean a real hanging problem, getting stuck (with no response at all) for eternity, until and unless i do a manual battery removal and restart the PSP.. 

does that hapen to u to as well.. ??


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ No , never happened. Make sure u are using correct version of CXMB, some are not compatible with 3.90 m33 on slim.

btw , I completed Star Wars : Force Unleashed. 8/10 , so far the most enjoyable game i played on PSP (have not played god of war yet)


----------



## girish.g (Sep 29, 2008)

syphon filter logans shadow, cabelas legendary adventure and fading shadows added

manhunt 2,spiderman friend or foe,lego batman, guitarway to heaven amplified added
screenshots of star wars
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/7146/screen6zv4.th.png*img143.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/1130/screen8dm7.th.png*img510.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/9940/screen2ee0.th.png


*img375.imageshack.us/img375/5338/screen3ln8.th.png

*img375.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif*img231.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice ,every one is now posting screen shots 

Few from my side :

This ugly alien wants to eat me 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/2900493605_7416d45078_o.jpg

but soon finds out, it ain't that easy. Saber right into his brains
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2086/2900493609_23de0928d5_o.jpg

Nobody messes with the Dark lord
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3046/2901340728_0f699146eb_o.jpg

Yeah! ,you better run ..
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3223/2901340732_7778a71e1b_o.jpg

Saber clash !
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3109/2901340736_49d1462d2a_o.jpg

I will electrocute you, roast you. Muahhahaha
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3172/2901340734_18139372b5_o.jpg

Goodbye ...
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3286/2900493599_8c1da56649_o.jpg

DeathStar
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/2900493585_6c440e96ac_o.jpg

Bang !!!  Die Darth Vader...Die!!
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/2900493583_d4383e2024_o.jpg

Big Bang!
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3006/2900493579_6ac0b5db98_o.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 30, 2008)

^^


well, im using the same screenshot plugin tat u gave me, and yes (as far as u too remember) tat im on 3.90 m333 and i guess u are too on the same FW so u too using the same screenshot plugin tat u gave me.. (its ver 1.2)...

---------------

I recently completed level 1 (consisting of 4 missions) in KILLZONE LIBERATION and i must say tat its the trickiest game ever to be played by me on the easy (there are 3 difficulties, easy, normal and hard) settings, as it really required me to think differently for each mission... esp. the 4th Mission in LEVEL 1 known as SABOTAGE where the 3 wrenches had to be destroyed to complete the mission and at the same time dodge myself from the enemy TANK and the enemy AI,

alas, i cudnt take the screenshots, coz everytime i pressed the music button (for the screenshot plugin) the game hanged 
-----------------

Latest additions to my PSP game list..

1.) FIFA 08
2.) PES 08


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 30, 2008)

I am on the same Firmware version, i dont know why you are facing the problem , maybe some other plugin you installed has a conflict with this one.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 30, 2008)

^^

I see, well yaa maybe... but the only other plugin i hv is the cxmb (ctf themes plugin).. see this screenshot for my cxmb and seplugins folder.. (jus hv a look of the files tat they contain..) 

*img7.pictiger.com/b09/16936699_th.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 30, 2008)

Just got Lego batman and Daxter.Daxter is quite commendable bbut Lego Batman is just too childish for my liking.
BTW where do you get all the cool PSP stuff from?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ 

wat u mean by cool stuff ??  (jus joking)... goto pspiso.com (or google it for PSP items/apps) 
---------------

Wat all games do u  hv ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 30, 2008)

Justice League Heroes
Brian Lara Cricket Pressure Play
Flatout
Gears Of Was Chain Of Olympus
Pro Evolution Soccer 2008
Transformers
Prince Of Persia Revelations
Burnout Legends
GTA Vice City Stories
GTA Liberty City Stories
Ironman
Scooby DooLego batman
Spiderman 3
Spiderman Friend Or Foe
Daxter
Patapon
X-Men Legends II Rise Of Apocalypse
Please tell me some other good games.
Thank You


----------



## skippednote (Oct 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Justice League Heroes
> Brian Lara Cricket Pressure Play
> Flatout
> Gears Of Was Chain Of Olympus
> ...



/\
gears of war chain of olympus


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ 

dude, he already has GOW-Chains Of Olympus and u too mentioned the same game ..lol..infact its GOD OF WAR and *NOT* GEARS of war... lol...


@ sunny

wat type og games u like ??? btw, im jus posting sum game titles tat u SHUD and DEFINATELY own/have for a PSP,

1.) SOCOM tactical strike (team based tactical shooter)
2.) SOCOM fireteam bravo (team tactical shooter)
3.) SOCOM fireteam bravo 2 (team tactical shooter)
4.) Killzone Liberation (single player shooter, not tactical, but has a gr8 difficulty even on EASY mode)
5.) SYPHON FILTER-Dark Mirror (single player tactical shooter)
6.) SYPHON FILTER-Logan's Shadow (single player tactical shooter)
--------------------------

7.) Virtua Tennis 1 & 3 (arcade like tennis, really fun)
8.) Hot Shots-golf 2 (Everybody's golf 2)
--------------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 1, 2008)

Ashu, the files look fine , may be you should disable the plugin and enable it again.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ 

ahh i see, ok, well i guess maybe this plugin stucks only wen i takea  screeny in KILLZONE...coz in all other games, it works jus smooth.. 

neways...buddy u tried killzone kya ?? (i guess u hv finished it too) ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2008)

@Ashu,Thanks mate!
Will try out them very soon especially Virtua Tennis.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 1, 2008)

killzone I finished last week, great game and bit difficult at some point. Played on normal difficulty.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ashu,Thanks mate!
> Will try out them very soon especially Virtua Tennis.


 
yup, do try it, u wont be disappointed 



tarey_g said:


> killzone I finished last week, great game and bit difficult at some point. Played on normal difficulty.


 
Kya baat kar rahaa hain, I was playing on the EASY diff, and man, that 4th mission in LEVEL 1 (SABOTAGE, where there are 3 cable wrenches to be destroyed along with tat f***ing TANK up my ass) it was really tough, got killed (death) 30 times and jus 15 Kills to my name.  phew !! tat took sum doin ...

bte, did u also play those CHALLENGE MODES too ?>? (to unlock weapons and upgrades) to be used in further missions ?
----------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 1, 2008)

No i skipped challanges(in-fact i hate such mini games) , i don't like to play the stuff which is not aiding to story in anyway.


----------



## girish.g (Oct 1, 2008)

f1 grand prix 2006 added
try flat out head on and syphon filter they rock.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 2, 2008)

^^

yup, already played sum part of Syphon filter (dark mirror as well as Logan's Shadow), well i didnt like Flat out head on, bcoz i jus cudnt time my crashes onto my opponents, where as i loved burnout legends and dominator, 


how is the ctrls in f1 ??? and wat abt graphics?? smooth and crisp ??


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 2, 2008)

Installed new plugin ,Music.prx . Now i can listen music while i am playing games. Much needed plugin , now i can play Puzzlequest while listening to my fav music.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ 

hey, link needed plz.. 
------------

1.) also, are ur cxmb and screenshot plugins installed too ?? along with this music.prx ? 
2.) in wat format shud the music(normal files played on our PC will do?) be in the PSP and in wat folder?


----------



## girish.g (Oct 2, 2008)

flat out head on is good but not like burnout series, you need to crash opponents,race and get tossed around by other players, so its a bit difficult.
f1 is not that great, corners are insane its really difficult to go through the corners.
midnight club3 is also a good game try it out.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 2, 2008)

^^

i see, well, how are the ctrls for Midnight club 3 ?? (i always had a view tat this game was a ganster type GTA) bcoz of the title name..lol...
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## nowornever (Oct 3, 2008)

feedmespeed said:


> Heya All,
> Just got my PSP today. Not from Ninja, but from S.P. Sales, a shop just ahead of Ninja and around the bend on the same side. He gave me a nice deal. The Ninja guy maybe charges all a non-negotiable cost maybe cause he has got a clue his name is being used someplace to buy PSP's  U can get a PSP at least 300 bucks cheaper here.
> The 4 gb original sandisk memory card cost me 1700 and 200 for the crystal case.
> He charges 100 per game. I got 2 of them, Brian Lara Cricket and Metal Gear Solid 2. Until I get more games
> ...


 
Hi ,
can anyone tell me the address and contact no. of ninja traders in mumnbai to buy PSP.Please PM me the details as soon as possible.
Thanks


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 3, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> hey, link needed plz..
> ------------
> ...



Yes i have all the plugins installed, music.prx does not by default use the note button (which is usedd by screenshot plugin) so no problems.

Download it from here :
*pspupdates.qj.net/Music-prx-plugin-for-CFW-3-90-M33/pg/49/aid/119230

I currently have following plugins activated on my PSP.

CXMB
Hold 2.0
Screenshot
Music
PopsLoader



nowornever said:


> Hi ,
> can anyone tell me the address and contact no. of ninja traders in mumnbai to buy PSP.Please PM me the details as soon as possible.
> Thanks



Don't create different threads for each question.
Check your PM.


----------



## girish.g (Oct 3, 2008)

whats hold 2.0 and pops loader?


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 3, 2008)

*Hold+2.4 :*
Very useful plugin (saves battery charge), turn on the Hold switch to automatically disable the display and underclock the CPU (61 MHz). Turn off the Hold switch to return the CPU to normal speed and enable the display.
If you hold the UP d-pad button when turning off the hold switch, the display will remain switched off and the CPU will remain underclocked, but you can operate the PSP. This is useful if you just need to adjust the volume, fast forward/rewind, or to skip to the next song, without unnecessarily turning on the display. To return to normal, just press the Screen button. This plugin also fixes the irritating issue of accidently putting your PSP in stand-by mode while pushing the hold button up to release the PSP from keypad lock mode.

*Popsloader :* To play PS1 games on your PSP


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2008)

> Popsloader : To play PS1 games on your PSP


How well does it work and is there any to play PS2 games


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 4, 2008)

^^

well, as of now (I think) u cannot play ps2 games on the PSP..  onyl PS1 games possible..


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

^^
Sad news but Thanx for updates


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ 

not a problem, btw u can use any plugins (wich is suitable EXACTLY for ur type of FW) by placing the .prx files in the se plugins folder of ur PSP (if u do not hv this folder, this may be possible if u hv NOT installed any plugins b4 onto ur PSP) jus read the readme in every plugin tat u d/load  its easy.. 

In general: a plugin always has 1 folder namely, 'seplugins' folder wich contains the plugin (.prx extension) and sum txt files like (vsh.txt) wich will contain the entry for the plugin tat u are gonna use, 

but suppose

 u wanna install a 2nd plugin, since this 2nd plugin will also hv a seplugin folder, u NEED NOT REPLACE the previous seplugin folder (wich is on ur PSP, due to the 1st plugin) with this one instead, copy all the .prx files from the seplugins folder of the new (2nd plugin) and put it in the seplugins folder (of the 1st plugin) onto the PSP and also copy the entry from the vsh.txt (of the 2nd plugin) into the vsh.txt file of the 1st plugin..  so tat both of ur plugins work smoothly.. and enable every NEWLY added plugin from the RECEOVERY MODE OF PSP.. 
-----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## girish.g (Oct 4, 2008)

socom us navy seals fireteam bravo 2 added


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 5, 2008)

^^

woohooo 

but didnt u add SOCOM Tactical Strike and Fireteam bravo 1 ???, Tactical Strike has the best GRAPHICS among all 3 socom titles and the controls are also alot better.. 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2008)

Got a PSP Charger Stand.Looks awesome!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 6, 2008)

^^

from where?? and wat the price ?, plz post a pic for us


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 6, 2008)

Pic of the stand? and does it do anything else  .
Btw , havent played a game since 2 days , just watching loads of movies  .

Installed a awesome application which lets me play divx and other formats directly on PSP without needing to convert the video. The app has some limitations though, the video resolution must not be above 480x272, but resizing divx is way faster than converting it to PSP format so i find it useful. The FPS (imo) drops a little , bit it does not ruin the video. I watch diggnation and TRS and the smallest download for that show is of resolution less than 480x272, so the mess of converting them to PSP format for viewing is gone  .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 6, 2008)

^^

I think the PSP CHARGER STAND apart from allowing the PSP to Stand erect on the stand during charging, it will also allow to view movies on it w/out being holding the PSP in our hands, jus like a mini tv with u watching the movie using the ear phones..
---------


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 6, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> How well does it work and is there any to play PS2 games



PS2 games can not be played , but 90% PS1 titles work flawlessly . So far all of the titles i have put on PSP have worked.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ 

buddy, im planning to GET Star wars PSP game, so wich one shud i go for ??? Renegade squadron or Force Unleashed??? 

Never tried these kinda titles, so i need sum tips for this...
---------

Also, are there any Dungeon games for the PSP (tat u hv played) and wanna recommend it to me ?? I think u hv Valhalla Nights 2 ?? isint it ?? If yes.. plz tell me how is the game play and the controls and the graphics.. (ur views , and NOT wat the review sites say.. plz..  )
---------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## girish.g (Oct 7, 2008)

killzone liberation and nba 08 added.
socom rocks, i didn't get the other two.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 7, 2008)

^^

dude, if u hv not got the other SOCOM titles esp. TACTICAL STRIKE, u are losing out on the best responsive and tactical shooter ever made for the PSP... believe me,,,, if u say SOCOM fireteam rocks, then play and see tactical strike, it will blow ur socks off 
----------


Btw, any reply to my prev query ????

-----

played PES 2008 on PSP, well the graphics are smooth but it grains out if we choose a WIDE camera angle (therea re 4 camera angle options- normal close, normal medium, normal far, and wide)

Also,...(as of now) i was not able to see any of my club (ARSENAL FC) in PES 2008...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> buddy, im planning to GET Star wars PSP game, so wich one shud i go for ??? Renegade squadron or Force Unleashed???
> 
> ...



Play force Unleashed, has a good story and action is awesome , you can just blast your way thru stages causing mayhem.

i have Valhalla but havent played it yet. I have Crisis core too (thank you) but haven't got chance to play that too  . 

Anyone wants my 4GB MSPD seriously, i want a 8 GIG one .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 7, 2008)

K, will GET the Force Unleashed  today  btw wats the total play time ?? more than 7-8 hrs ?? or a short game ??

and plz yaar, play Valhalla 2 (U hv Valhalla 1 or 2 ?? ) and tell me how is it.. wanna get tat one too  
-----------

Yup, me too hav given so many games to u and feedmespeed havent tried all of them till now.. jus goin on collecting them like a bhookad 
-----------

Hey y dont u contact tat nowornever guy coz he wanted to buy a PSP and a MSPD so u can see it to him... (yup he is tat same person who has been desperately asking for PSP queries from one thread to another) 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2008)

Playtime is roughly 5-6 hrs.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 7, 2008)

i see... thanx ..


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, any PSP user here wants my 4GB Sandisk MS produo with preloaded content PM me  . 
reason : I want a 8 or 16 GB memory stick asap.

Pune buyers preferred.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ 

atlast u cudnt resist and posted a Buy out of the MSPD..lol..


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2008)

Hehehe, can't wait to get hands on a Sandisk Ultra II 8 or 16 GB MSPD


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2008)

Star Wars is freakishly awe-some!The force field thing is kewl.
BTW I bought a game,yea you heard right,I bought Monster Hunter,quite addictive!


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2008)

I mean this 

*www.lynx-india.com/products_pictures/Sandisk%20Memory%20Stick%20Pro%20Duo%20Ultra%20II%208GB-L.jpg

Will start playing GOW: Chains of Olympus or Crisis core today.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ what are speeds?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 7, 2008)

@ tarey:

so u mean u already purchased tat freaking MSPD ??? dont tell me ! :O:O


----------



## napster007 (Oct 8, 2008)

k ppl...i guess now i can officially join the club....just got me self a PSP slim and lite cracked with 3.80 for 9.5k......

so tell me the must have apps and alll kinda funky stuff abt it!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2008)

@tarey and Ashu,sorry guys couldn't post the pics.Was a bit busy with studies and all.
I'll surely post some nice pics later in the day.

 I played star wars last night and man I'm getting addicted to it.
I cannon find Socom in the market neither at planet M nor at music world and I don't wanna pirate this game.Any help on this one?Please enlighten this poor lad

@Napster,first grab some games and get gaming.You'll be busy with that for quite a while.
Ge the screenshot plugin,PS1 emulator like eboots, some nice themes.
Never try to forcibly increase the audio output of PSP.It will do nothing except messing up your speakers.
Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## napster007 (Oct 8, 2008)

hey guys i have a problem...2 actually...plz help me out...

1.) i bought the PSP yesterday and i wanted to put music in it. While trying to sync it with WMP this is wht happens : the WMP first makes the folder of the artist and then under it the folder of a album and then the songs.  But the PSP only seems to detect the music files under one folder.(folder of the artist). Now i can always drag and drop...but sync'n thru the WMP is so much easier and plus i know its organised. 

so is there a solution to it?


2.) I bought the PSP as a media player. I convert my movies thru PSP video9. Though it gives excellent vid quality output the size of my file is only decreased by a few MB's. i converted a 683 MB movie file and it was 600 after conversion......is this normal? Or should it be less??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 8, 2008)

"Napster" : well 

1.) I do not use PSP for music, jus for gaming purpose.. but afaik, u need not sync it with wmp, instead there are convertors available for putting music files onto psp like:
** a.) 





> First download whatever music you want to save to your PSP. You can use CD's, MP3's , or if you already have your music saved to your computer that's even better. If your music is already on your computer and it's in MP3 format you can skip this section and go down to the *Window's Media Player section*.
> 
> Open Windows Media Player and go to the 'Copy to CD or Device' option.
> • Once there you can click on the down arrow at the top of the first column and choose what music files you want to copy. If you don't see the music you just donwloaded, go to File at the top of the page and click Ppen. You can find your music files in the music folder on the desktop.
> ...



hope this will help u...  *Maybe a different firmware that u are having can be an issue !!! Tarey_g, sunny(i guess) and myself are all on 3.90 m33 *

2.) I hv used PSP Video converter for encoding videos suitable for PSP playback and i guess the compression that u are getting 683 MB to 600 MB is preety good and normal.. 
-------------

let others reply to this..
-------------

"Sunny" : well take ur time buddy, but haan yaad se pics post karna. . 
u from Mumbai ?? is it ? well yes SOCOM titles for PSP are NOT available in many stores.. if u are from Mumbai, u can try Hypercity mall, Malad (next to Inorbit)
--------------


----------



## p!e (Oct 8, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Pic of the stand? and does it do anything else  .
> Btw , havent played a game since 2 days , just watching loads of movies  .
> 
> Installed a awesome application which lets me play divx and other formats directly on PSP without needing to convert the video. The app has some limitations though, the video resolution must not be above 480x272, but resizing divx is way faster than converting it to PSP format so i find it useful. The FPS (imo) drops a little , bit it does not ruin the video. I watch diggnation and TRS and the smallest download for that show is of resolution less than 480x272, so the mess of converting them to PSP format for viewing is gone  .



Hi all ,
Back after long time.
Tarey which player are u using on the psp??
i am currently using psplayer ,but haven't played any divx movies on it.Also wanted to know which converter is best for resizing resolution for divx movies.???
BTW played and completed star wars force unleashed.
Dloaded vallhallah knights 2 but haven't started playing.
also Mid Night club : LA remix will be released this week.
the game looks promising.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 8, 2008)

^^

hey buddy, if u hv Valhall Nights 2, then  plz play it and tell me how is it (the controls, graphics and gameplay) a lil' bit after u hv played, the same goes to *tarey bhaiya* too 

as only after getting personal short reviews from u two, i will get that game for the PSP... plz guys itna favour kar do yaaron !! 
----------------

got a new arcade game PIPE MANIA and also PES 2008 
----------------


Cheers n e-peace..


----------



## p!e (Oct 8, 2008)

hi ashu888
I just had a look on the vallhala knights 2 .
It's RPG one like that of Final Fantasy crisis core.But i did not found this as intresting as  FF7 crisis core. 
Graphics are average, There are some cutscenes too. It goes like "TRUST THE GODS NO MORE......................blah blah......... ".
There are about 7 characters from which u have to choose one for playing the game.
There are lengthy conversations that u can't skip which i found the most boring part.
All i can say is that it's kind of Average game. But tht's too early to say .i'll post more as i play the game.

Game Spot Score --- 6.5(critics)/10
                         ---- 8.5(user)/10


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 8, 2008)

^^

hey thans for this dude, yup plz post sum more as u play it further..

(i knw u wud be posting) gamespot scores ..lol...so tat s y i had no issues on the scores but jus wated user made reviews..

yup me too hv FF VII CC, but not played much./..  jus one single level.. its all about tat sword moving kinda ninja guy in that isint it ?)

actually i wanted to play sum Diablo kida RPG games onto the PSP so was surfing the gamespot site and found a cpl of them like Valhalla, Dungeon Explorer and Dungeon Siege... (dont knw wich one shud i get..) 


: offtopic:  hey I hope u got my PM.. and u read it too abt wat needs to be done here !!


----------



## troika (Oct 8, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ tarey:
> 
> so u mean u already purchased tat freaking MSPD ??? dont tell me ! :O:O


Arey no, I want to buy that one. But first let me take care of this existing Sandisk MSPD.

I could not post the reply here because some ***** banned me . I will post when my ID starts working again, till than no posts from my side.

-tarey_g

@p!e - I am on psplayer 2.0 . i resize videos through virtual dub


----------



## girish.g (Oct 8, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> "Napster" : well
> 
> 1.) I do not use PSP for music, jus for gaming purpose.. but afaik, u need not sync it with wmp, instead there are convertors available for putting music files onto psp like:
> ** a.)
> ...


me too on 3.90 m33-3.
1. psp can only detect folders in the MUSIC folder. files inside subfolders cannot be used.
2. while converting movies i get around 300-500mb from a 700mb file.


----------



## napster007 (Oct 9, 2008)

guys i have a question which i'm asking out of curiosity. I live in delhi just behind the taj palace hotel and its Wifi signal rox at my place! 

Now most prob they are protected! even though my PSP does not detect a security. Is thr a way to crack into the wifi using my PSP and some home brew apps??


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 9, 2008)

I am back from my original ID, started playing God of War . The best looking PSP game till date.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2008)

Burnout revenge is mind-blowing!Great road action.
@Ashu ,I live in New Delhi,kabhi user profile toh padh liya kar.
As for the pics,my WiFi is badly furked up.Will surely post tomorrow.Right now I'm posting from my iPhone.EDGE sux!


----------



## girish.g (Oct 9, 2008)

i found burnout dominator better than burnout revenge. at my place i have free wifi of my neighbour


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 9, 2008)

girish.g said:


> me too on 3.90 m33-3.
> 1. psp can only detect folders in the MUSIC folder. files inside subfolders cannot be used.
> 2. while converting movies i get around 300-500mb from a 700mb file.



1.) Agree to that.
2.) Which encoder are u using for the PSP yaar, plz tell me too..



napster007 said:


> guys i have a question which i'm asking out of curiosity. I live in delhi just behind the taj palace hotel and its Wifi signal rox at my place!
> 
> Now most prob they are protected! even though my PSP does not detect a security. Is thr a way to crack into the wifi using my PSP and some home brew apps??



Hey hey hey !!, now we are really talking sum REAL LIFE James Bond Stuff.. 

But, on a serious note, I think ur access to the TAj's WI FI will be termed as TRESPASSING as u are illegally using their net (if u get caught) 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Burnout revenge is mind-blowing!Great road action.
> @Ashu ,I live in New Delhi,kabhi user profile toh padh liya kar.
> As for the pics,my WiFi is badly furked up.Will surely post tomorrow.Right now I'm posting from my iPhone.EDGE sux!



sorry yaar, profile nahi padha tha maine..lol. 

U got an iPhone ?? wow man, plz uska pics bhi post karna  

try burnout Dominator also (if u hv not tried it).. its really good..



girish.g said:


> i found burnout dominator better than burnout revenge. at my place i have free wifi of my neighbour


Well, yaa agree to this yaar...(the game) btw, i hv won many cars in BURNOUT REVENGE's race mode, where are those cars kept ingame and how can i use it  in single player mode?? 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## girish.g (Oct 10, 2008)

im using xilisoft video converter. i didn't like burnout revenge so haven't played it much.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^ 

oh, ok thanx for that, wil ltry it out..
-================
btw can *SUBTITLES be played along with the movie on PSP ?? *i really want such a type of plugin or a converter.. plz can u guys help me ???


----------



## girish.g (Oct 10, 2008)

dunno about subtitles


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^ 

ok,  np.. will search then..on net.. 

btw, got Valhalla Nights 2 for PSP


----------



## girish.g (Oct 10, 2008)

how is it??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^

well, havent pl;ayed ValHalla 2 till now, will play it and post it by evening.. along with screenshots.

Was playing GRAW2 b4 this, if u want will post screenshots for u..and others too 

btw, any new game u tried ?? if yes post ur experience..


----------



## girish.g (Oct 10, 2008)

how is graw2? i couldnt get it anywhere. I've played killzone liberation, didnt like it. I thought it was like syphon filter.
 F1 2005 : pretty decent game, but got bored soon.

flatout head on : great game,great graphics you can different modes like stunt mode,carnage mode(race,destroy opponents and cause damage to things on the track such as tyres,bridges etc.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

graw 2 is NOT like KzL (killzone Liberation) but more of a FPS kinda game where u are a one man army known as Scott Mitchell, a U.S Soldier and u carry out all the killings, sabotaging, blowing up tanks, trucks and bridges using ur Rocket launcher and many gr8 weapons along wiht C4s, hand grenades, frag grenades etc.. here are the screenshots..

This is the player with his gun:
*img7.pictiger.com/a5b/17034264_th.jpg


THis is the rocket launcher wich im using to blow up an ANTI AIRCRAFT gun:
*img7.pictiger.com/5f6/17034265_th.jpg


This is the final summary of the weapons tat i hv used ingame for my mission:
*img7.pictiger.com/c86/17034266_th.jpg

U will get a limited amount of AMMO BOXes (to refill ur stash of ammo, grenades and bullets) so this is actually a good point in GRAW2 as u will then play sensibly adn NOT an ALL OUT gun blazing ninja ..lol..

I will post more pics later..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 12, 2008)

What are the *disadvantages* of loading the CFW in PSP ? My PSP is presently on 4.05 OFW !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 12, 2008)

^^

disadvtgs ?? ... 

well never heard any malfunctioning as such

but yes, it will invalidate ur warranty of the PSP (as said officially) also, there are many differences between many different versions of cfw..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 12, 2008)

^ which one's the latest and best ? also , do we require a pandora once again to turn back to OFW from CFW ?


----------



## shri (Oct 12, 2008)

Latest one is 4.01 m33-2. But hey, once you have CFW you'll never go back to OFW.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 12, 2008)

shri said:


> But hey, once you have CFW you'll never go back to OFW.



No , we can ! That i know , but just wanna confirm that whether we need Pandora for that too ?

Also the CFW 4.01 M33-2 is stable ?


----------



## shri (Oct 12, 2008)

I know we can, but my point is you never want to go back. CFW 4.01 M33-2 is stable. Have been using it for 2 months now


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 13, 2008)

to BBthumbHealer :

well i guess (not sure) tat we need Pandora battery to go back to OFW..coz then if tat was not true (abt using Pand batt to go back to OFW) jus how wud u go back !!  also, a Pandora battery does jus tat, it loads the OFW (backward/older version) and then put the new updated version of CFW.. (i think so..)
-------------

but y u wanna go back to OFW >> jus asking. ??
------------

Mine is CFW 3.90 m333 and im really happy with it... 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 13, 2008)

----------------------------
======================
----------------------------

Ok guys, i went to Hypercity Mall, Malad (next to Inorbit), Mumbai and saw sum cases for PSP and also sum AV cables, here are the pics..

Sorry for the poor pic quality, i hv taken it from my Nokia 5200 phone.. 
--------------
THese are the 2 pics for the PSP cases, but 2 different colors, Price Rs.300/-

*img7.pictiger.com/392/17061214_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/fe6/17061211_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/236/17061213_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/2fa/17061212_th.jpg

==================================
-----------------
==================================

THis is the UMD case kit for Rs.600 (approx)

*img7.pictiger.com/d3f/17061217_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/5ca/17061216_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/7a8/17061222_th.jpg

==============================
----------------------
==============================

THese are the 2 types of AV cables (one from SONY and another from sum chinese brand: black star or black horse or black power, i dont remember)

(SONY brand)rice Rs.1080/-

*img7.pictiger.com/c44/17061221_th.jpg

--------------
(Chinese brand, but really good packing adn looking more powerful than the sony one): Price Rs.698/-

*img7.pictiger.com/0ba/17061224_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/c0f/17061225_th.jpg

---------------

Please post ur com,ments  

well, no i didnt buy any of these.. was jus doin time pass.. (jus had aalo paratha and bought sum shaving products for myself came back..lol..) 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 13, 2008)

The 300/- one is what I have.

Blue


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 13, 2008)

^^

aare gr8 gr8, well im also making my mind up to buy that one only.. but yaar tell me is ur PSP inside the case with the crystal cover (plastic cover) or w'out it ?? will it fit into the pouch WITH the case on it ???

------------------- also for wat price u purchased that case bnlue one ?? 300 only ?? or less?


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 14, 2008)

it wont fit with crystal cover.

I got it for 300/- , here are the pics 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=938043&postcount=250


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ 

k, thanx for the info.. so hv u applied the scratch guard for the PSP screen ?? how much cost ??


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 14, 2008)

Scratch guard for 150/- a 200/- wala was also available, but i didn't notice any difference so bought the 150/- one.

Hori Screen Protector  
*i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/collection/DSC00279.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Oct 14, 2008)

PSPdisp 0.1 << turn your PSP into a Second monitor


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ Ya, it was released few days ago , I saw the you tube video. Interesting, but my  problem is that I have the second monitor but not the first , he he  .
i will try that when I'll go home on Diwali.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ i tried it , it is great but lags often


----------



## skippednote (Oct 14, 2008)

Guys i'm new to psp so would like to ask some questions.
1.are psp graphics better than ps2 
2.will i get new games for psp in future. 
3.can i connect a psp to my tv or computer to use another display.
4.wat does psp modding costs.
5.wat media are available for games for psp.   
That would be more than enough...... Will appraicte detailed replies


----------



## shri (Oct 14, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Guys i'm new to psp so would like to ask some questions.
> 1.are psp graphics better than ps2


1. Don't know. Never seen a PS2 in action. 



bassam904 said:


> 2.will i get new games for psp in future.


2. There are many games scheduled to be released in 2009. Check this out==> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_Portable_games



bassam904 said:


> 3.can i connect a psp to my tv or computer to use another display.


3.You can connect the PSP to your TV using AV cable (Sony and Chinese brands available). You can also connect it to your PC using some plugins like Remote_Joy and PSPdisp using a USB cable.



bassam904 said:


> 4.wat does psp modding costs.


4.Modding mainly involves installing a custom firmware (CFW) using a pandora battery. There are people who will do this for about 200-500 bucks depending on the city and area you are in.



bassam904 said:


> 5.wat media are available for games for psp.
> That would be more than enough...... Will appraicte detailed replies


5. Games are released on the UMD disks that cost about 1499 to 2250 (Available at no cost at you-know-where). Sony is planning to distribute newer games via playstation store i.e via internet downloads.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 15, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Scratch guard for 150/- a 200/- wala was also available, but i didn't notice any difference so bought the 150/- one.
> 
> Hori Screen Protector
> *i4.photobucket.com/albums/y146/eddie84/collection/DSC00279.jpg



Hey so that HORI one has Plactic protection for the analog stick and the XO buttons as well ?? i mean does it covers the PSP AROUND those parts as well apart from the PSP screen ??? plz reply,, 



bassam904 said:


> Guys i'm new to psp so would like to ask some questions.
> 1.are psp graphics better than ps2
> 2.will i get new games for psp in future.
> 3.can i connect a psp to my tv or computer to use another display.
> ...


1.) Well, a PSP is for a handleld gaming and entertainment stuff and a PS2 is for a big screen like a tv kind of stuff, so cant be compared, but yes PS2 on a big tv (25") looks really good.

if u are asking wether the PSP (wen connected to a TV) and also a PS2 (connected to a tv), how they fare ?? then well, ps2 will win hands down for sure.. in terms of graphics 

2.) Yes, games will be available for the PSP in future, ofcourse (nahi toh humaara kya hoga. we the PSP owners) ..lol..

3.) U can connect the PSP to a TV using the AV cable available in the market for Rs. 600-Rs.1000/- (see the screenshot in my prev. post) 

4.) TO get a PSP modded, will cost u around Rs.500/- (+/- Rs.100)

5.) PSP games are in *.ISO* mode (those available on umds) but *.cso* type of game extensions also work gr8 on the PSP, also ps1 games run on PSP (modded one)
----------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2008)

Are batman begins and superman returns there for PSP?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 15, 2008)

^^  i dunna, but (i guess) LEGO batman is there for PSP..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2008)

^^
It's crap.
Hey,sorry but can't post pics.NO flash in iPhone.
BTW here is my  mobileme gallery *gallery.me.com/sunnychahal93/
One pic is there.If you are happy with the waulity then I'll post more.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 15, 2008)

Only  lego batman


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

{NOTE :- This is a copy-paste post from this thread on the request of ashu888ashu888}

I have PSP Phat 3.71M33-4 ...... Hard Cover.... Screen Protector.... 2GB+4GB (SanDisk) MS...EP-630.....2 UMDs (PoP:Revelations and Burnout Legends). I must say the gadget is great. I also have 14-15GB of ISOs .

Anyways, currently the price of PSP Slim is Rs.8300 and some basic acc. costs :-

1. Screen Protector -> depends on shops, generally between 500-700...
2. Hard Plastic Cover -> Between 800-1k
3. Earphones with Remote -> I think they cost around 1.2-1.5k
4. Logitech Stealth (special PSP earphones but works with other stuff too) -> 1.4k
5. Creative EP-630 (Earphones.... works with any gadget with a 3.5mm jack) -> Rs.750
6. SanDisk 4GB Memory Stick -> Rs.1900
7. KingSton 4GB Memory Stick -> Rs.1850
8. Sony 2GB MS -> Rs.1100
9. Dock like stand (for support during watching movies, etc) -> Rs.900-1.2k
10. Carry Pouch -> it depends...... ranges from Rs.500-1.5k

Lastly, the UMDs. Today, most UMDs cost between Rs.999 to 1.5k. Some are even high at 1.9k and some are as low as Rs.699. The more popular the game, the costlier. New launches are also costly so wait for a month and there are high chances of a price drop.......if u buy original that is . Movie UMDs are EOL (End of Life) and no more new launches are there for movies on UMDs.

I highly suggest you get your PSP modded (usually costs Rs.800 to 1.2k) rather than doing it urself coz there is a high chance of bricking it.

I also suggest you dont wait for the new PSP Slim (PSP-4000 or sumthing like dat) coz there are rumors that it cant be hacked (atleast not yet ).

If you are buying right now .....I suggest you get it modded to 3.90 M33..... its the most stable CFW (Custom FirmWare).


----------



## max_demon (Oct 15, 2008)

IMO PSP Graphics are wayyyyyy better than Ps2 Graphics it looks Gorgeous on the screen .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> {NOTE :- This is a copy-paste post from this thread on the request of ashu888ashu888}



yup, thanx again Mania 



max_demon said:


> IMO PSP Graphics are wayyyyyy better than Ps2 Graphics it looks Gorgeous on the screen .



u mean wen the PSP is connected to the TV or jus on the PSP itself ??


----------



## max_demon (Oct 16, 2008)

psp itself


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ 
Well yes, i agree..

but the PS2 graphics are not bad either, except for sum games like the Burnout 3 Takedown (PS2) where the graphics look like GRAINs DISTORTION, but sum other games like BLACK and NFS MW (PS2) they are smooth as silk..on my 25" Sony Flat CRT


----------



## max_demon (Oct 16, 2008)

GT4 has best graphics on PS2 i even wonder sometimes why other developers cannot utilize full potential of PS2 , it is happning with PS3 also you will know in few years when Xbox720 Will compete with PS3.

PSP3000 and DSi will be Better


----------



## hellgate (Oct 16, 2008)

hey guys plz help me out quickly.
i'm thinking of getting a psp slim within an hour.all i need to know is:
1>how good is the sound quality?is it better than ROKR E8? (hav ep630 and Philips Noise cacelling ear plugs)
2>is the latest psp moddable?afaik it is.
3>is gaming ejoyable?
4>on a whole is it worh it?


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 16, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey so that HORI one has Plactic protection for the analog stick and the XO buttons as well ?? i mean does it covers the PSP AROUND those parts as well apart from the PSP screen ??? plz reply,,



It's a screen protector so its just for PSP's lcd screen. Plastic foil that sticks on the PSP screen.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 16, 2008)

^^^  dood i've already pm'd u with my q's.plz reply asap


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 16, 2008)

hellgate said:


> hey guys plz help me out quickly.
> i'm thinking of getting a psp slim within an hour.all i need to know is:
> 1>how good is the sound quality?is it better than ROKR E8? (hav ep630 and Philips Noise cacelling ear plugs)
> 2>is the latest psp moddable?afaik it is.
> ...



1. I find it great, never used Rokr E8. Highest volume level of PSP is low compared to other devices, not for ppl who like to create mayhem in their ears.

2. Latest = PSP 3000 = Not moddable
3. Depends on you, so far i have enjoyed all the games that I've played.
4. How can I say, I don't find iPhone worth but others do, same goes for every gadget.

Hope this helps.



btw, Complted God of War : COO ,awesome game and the best graphics that i have seen in a PSP game. 11/10 

@ashu, about the screenshot problem you were having few days ago, i think it depends on the game. I was facing the same problem in GOD of war, my PSP hanged on every attempt when taking screenshot. i Have other plugin named crossext which also takes screenshots, and it worked for God of War.


----------



## girish.g (Oct 16, 2008)

battlezone, worms 2,full auto battlelines 2, avatar -the last airbender added


----------



## max_demon (Oct 16, 2008)

Updated to 4.01 M33-2
Purchased New Dock/Charger for PSP
*img224.imageshack.us/img224/7272/photo007bla8.th.jpg*img224.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
*img528.imageshack.us/img528/4153/photo0076ck2.th.jpg*img528.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
*img528.imageshack.us/img528/9725/photo00780zj4.th.jpg*img528.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

5.0 OFW out.........sorry if its old news.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

^^
So,is it okay to update now?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

Its not 'cracked' yet. Its Original Firm Ware. We need to wait .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

^^
Please No such talks here.Use PM service for all P-rated stuff.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ 

yup, only Official Firmware Discussions allowed.. plz..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

What ? CFW discussions not allowed ? WTF


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> btw, Complted God of War : COO ,awesome game and the best graphics that i have seen in a PSP game. 11/10
> 
> @ashu, about the screenshot problem you were having few days ago, i think it depends on the game. I was facing the same problem in GOD of war, my PSP hanged on every attempt when taking screenshot. i Have other plugin named crossext which also takes screenshots, and it worked for God of War.


Yup, me too thought the same,



girish.g said:


> battlezone, worms 2,full auto battlelines 2, avatar -the last airbender added



plz post screenies plz and also abt the game (a short review) so tat even i can get it 
------------

^^ yup, *KPower*

CFW discussions, modding discussions NOT allowed, (a similar kind of PSP thread in Gamerz section got banned)

only OFW and legal legal baatein.. (talks) .. 

only game reviews but NO ISO OR CSOs....hope u got


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

^^
You just posted 'downloading witcher'Ain't that illegal?And yeah I posted the pics in one of my posts in the last page.
Here is my gallery- gallery.me.com/sunnychahal93/ .iPhone camera sucks,so,if you like the quality I will post more.Right now only one pic is there.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ 

edited....

--------------

@ max: 

buddy, are u able to use the jacks behind the PSP mount case ?? wat are those 2 jacks ?? one for audio and the other for charger ??


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 17, 2008)

Installing CFW is not illigal , but talking about illegally owned iso's is.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^  chalo atlast u are back posting again and thanx for clearing tat out.. 
-------

any new games played recently??? i hv been playing Dungeon Explorer-Warriors of Ancient Arts (WAA) and its a really good game...will post screenies if u ppl want..


----------



## girish.g (Oct 17, 2008)

no new games played, playing flat out head on now.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ gr8...

me never able to ctrl flatout cars.. loll..


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 17, 2008)

I have got busy with work lately  , so no new games for next few days. Then diwali vacations, will be with my family so PSP will be totally ignored for that period, hehehe .

But will try new homebrew when at home and post them here.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 17, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ max:
> 
> buddy, are u able to use the jacks behind the PSP mount case ?? wat are those 2 jacks ?? one for audio and the other for charger ??



Yes All Jacks are working , there are 2 x 3.5mm Audio Out  1 x Power  1 x Video/Audio to TV .


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 18, 2008)

*UPDATE ALERT: PSP CFW 5.0 m33 is OUT already*

*This was uber Fast.. never thought that DAX would provide us with a sweet gift for the weekends. For the un-informed, the revered DAX has released PSP CFW 5.0 m33.....  Just updated it....njoy guys....* 
READ HERE

*HAIL 2 DAX*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

cool...


----------



## girish.g (Oct 18, 2008)

whats new in 5.00m33


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

max_demon said:


> Yes All Jacks are working , there are 2 x 3.5mm Audio Out  1 x Power  1 x Video/Audio to TV .


  ok, thanx for the reply, btw, from where did u buy it ??? and wat price ??? (Those leds look really cool)


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 18, 2008)

girish.g said:


> whats new in 5.00m33



-> allows for Wi-Fi access to the PlayStation Store.
-> full sized QWERTY keyboard. (My favorite).
-> the ability to output video from PlayStation format software to a TV (PSP-2000 only).
-> a sleep timer that users can enable during music playback.
-> Playback formats have also had a change too so that now MPEG-4 AVC (H.264) Video  main Provile (AVC CABAC) in 640 x 480 pixels can be used.

Other Updates

* [Title Display] has been added as an option under [Video Settings].
* [usb Auto Connect] has been added as an option under [System Settings].
* [Backlight Auto-Adjust] has been added as an option under [Power Save Settings].
* The default Theme for the PSP system has been redesigned.
* New Visualizations in the Music player. (update from 4.01 m33-2)
* You can now use a full-size on-screen keyboard.

Some Observations:
* All of my previously installed homebrew works perfectly.
* No problems whatsoever.

again hail2DAX...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ 

Full sized QWERTY keyboard ?? i mean how u use it ?? (i knw it must be in menu) but for wat purpose are u using it ?? 

Also, I hv 3.90 m333, so how do i go abt updating my CFW ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

How do you guys update CFW.I'm having problems connecting with my WiFi network on the PSP.So,any other methods?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ 

yup, tats wat i also wanna knw as rockthegod has done it, in general i knw tat there is jus a copy and paste of newer cfw files over the older one... but how to do it, im not sure...


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 18, 2008)

I updated via WiFi, but you guys can do it directly by downloading the following files. 

*IMPORTANT:* You MUST be running 4.01-m33 CFW in order to update to 5.0-m33. Make sure you follow the instructions properly and have at least a 80% battery charge with the AC power connected to PSP all the time while updating. I am not responsible if you brick your PSP.

DOWNLOAD

[*IMPORTANT:* by the way, I do not know whether CFW update discussions and links are allowed here. If this is against the forum rules, please let me know and I will remove all of it OR the mods can do it]



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yup, tats wat i also wanna knw as rockthegod has done it, in general i knw tat there is jus a copy and paste of newer cfw files over the older one... but how to do it, im not sure...



This is not just a COPY-PASTE thingy, you have to update completely by executing the proper Eboot in your PSP. Don't worry, all your apps and settings will be intact. Just follow the instructions in the README of the file. The QWERTY keyboard is an added option when you are typing (you can switch between the various types of keyboards and keypads provided, QWERTY is just one of it), it is just  awesome to use, way better than the earlier mobile phone type keyboard.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey thanx for the QWERTY update.. if possible can u post a screenshot of its gui ??

also, now i guess i'll hv to figure out HOW TO update to 4.01 (coz im on 3.90 m333) so i'll hv to go this way updating 3.90---> then 4.01-----> then 5.0  (shee, kya lamba process hain yaar)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

I am on 4.01,so it's ijji for me.Halwa hai.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ hey bataa na how to upgrade from 3.90 m333 to 4.01  (if u were prev. on 3.90 or 3.8x)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

^^
Get it from here *dl.qj.net/dl.php?fid=17254
Then follow these steps- *www.us.playstation.com/PSP/About/SystemUpdate/pc.html

May the forces be with you


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 18, 2008)

@ashu: here you go:

*d.imagehost.org/t/0320/snap001.jpg

You can easily update to 4.01 from 3.90 by WiFi .. can't you ?? I don't remember exactly. I had 3.71 m33 initially since I used Desperter 4, I guess...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

THanx sunny and rock

btw, i dnt hv a wifi router (only a wired d link router) 

so will hv to find a way tat sunny gave.. 
---------

btw, can tat QWERTY keyboard be used ingame (While creating player names) ?? rite ?? coz the default one tat we hv on our PSPs is tat mobile fone type of keyboard (a b c A B C 1 2 3) type..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

Just updated my PSP.Works awesome!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ congrats on ur new FW..

btw, love the song in ur siggy..( by Jagjit singh..)


----------



## max_demon (Oct 19, 2008)

am on 5.00 M33 liked new Theme


----------



## p!e (Oct 19, 2008)

max_demon said:


> am on 5.00 M33 liked new Theme



Congrats bro...........
So howz is d firmware besides the theme ??
also did u used the play station store function?
i heard some issues regarding backward compatibility 
Post some screen shots of the new theme


----------



## max_demon (Oct 19, 2008)

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/3821/screenshot001de7.jpg
*img186.imageshack.us/img186/8702/screenshot007xy5.jpg
*img186.imageshack.us/img186/1480/screenshot006yf5.jpg
*img529.imageshack.us/img529/9052/screenshot005vr9.jpg
*img410.imageshack.us/img410/218/screenshot004mo3.jpg
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/2407/screenshot003tp9.jpg
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/8509/screenshot002ew8.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ thanx for the screenies..

welcome back pie, seen u after a long time yaar...btw wich fw are u on ?? same as me 3.90 m333 ???


----------



## p!e (Oct 19, 2008)

*Psp Cw 5.00 M-33*

hey thnx max for the screenshots



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ thanx for the screenies..
> 
> welcome back pie, seen u after a long time yaar...btw wich fw are u on ?? same as me 3.90 m333 ???



Hi ashu
I was on 3.90 m33-3 a month ago ...........
before switching to 4.01 m33.......did'nt had any issues with this firmware.
But now since the new firmware is out I couldn't wait to have hands on it So just moved on to the new FW 5.00 m33.......Liked it 
will have to wait and watch how stable it is and how well it performs??
so wen r u moving on to the new firmware??
also has any one used the psn store function i do not hav wifi router at home
if any one has tried this plz share ur experience.

BTW currently playin *Ace combat X : Skies of Deception*. Good game wid good graphix and a good storyline.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ 

plz tell me how u updated from 3.90 m333 to 4.01 m33 ...as im on 3.90 m333 pm me if u want to.. but plz plz tell me how to do it.. I do not hv a wifi router so obviously not thru net.. tell me another way around...


----------



## fabler (Oct 20, 2008)

nice review.. thanks for the info...


----------



## shri (Oct 20, 2008)

I registered an account in PSN through my PSP. After the registration process, I logged in to the playstation store and I got the following message "The Playstation store is not available in the selected country or region " 
*img75.imageshack.us/img75/2526/screen2iu8.th.png*img75.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

I had entered my country as India. Its not possible to change it now. Can someone try it with a different country entered while registration?


----------



## p!e (Oct 20, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> plz tell me how u updated from 3.90 m333 to 4.01 m33 ....




do u want to go to 4.01 m33 or directly to 5.00 m33???
 i ll be pm ing u the necessary steps required to do update from the update file shortly.....

I hav PM ed u.


----------



## tarundham (Oct 20, 2008)

hey can anyone plz tell me wer can i buy pandora battery from in delhi???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 20, 2008)

THanx pie for the pm.. 

yup i wanted to upgrade directly from 3.90 m333 to 5.00 m33 (and want to skip the 4.01 m33 step, if it was reqd.)

btw, pie, how do u LOCK ON to an enemy plane in ACE X ?? so as to shoot it down !! plz tell yaar..


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 20, 2008)

Yaayy !!!
I completed Puzzle Quest, hehe it took one month and lot of small play sessions  . Thanks to the music plugin i was able to listen to my fav music while playing that puzzle game.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 21, 2008)

^^
Congo 

btw, wats the game all about ?? (plz thoda 8-10 lin mein review likh ke bata yaar..)

also, are u still on 3.90 m333 ???? and any plans to upgrade or move onto a higher CFW ??
--------------------

@ pie: buddy plz reply to my query above abt ACE X.... waiting for ur reply...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2008)

Puzzlequest (from wikipedia):

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d6/Puzzle_quest_PSP.jpg/256px-Puzzle_quest_PSP.jpg

Puzzle Quest features an epic story, based in the Warlords game universe. Players assume the role of a character with various statistics such as combat ability, morale, and magical affinity. A character's predisposition toward individual attributes and spells is determined by the selection of one of four professions at the start of the game. During play, the player takes on quests as part of the main storyline, as well as accepting side quests in order to gain items, experience and gold. Gold can be used to buy equipment that offers bonuses in combat, or it can be used to build up a citadel that unlocks additional content and customization for the character.

*www.justadventure.com/reviews/PuzzleQuest/puzzlequest5.jpg

The game uses a simple map, and as players accept quests, new towns, cities, and other points of interest appear as available destinations. Each location is connected together by roads, and foes periodically appear between locations, blocking movement until they are defeated. Key quest locations are also marked on the map, and completing quests typically involves visiting such locations in order to defeat one or more opponents in one-on-one battles.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/9d/Puzzle_quest_360.jpg/180px-Puzzle_quest_360.jpg

Combat in the title is conducted entirely via turn-based puzzle action similar to Bejeweled or Zoo Keeper. The player and the computer-controlled opponent take turns swapping the position of two horizontally or vertically adjacent tiles on a grid to make a row or column of at least 3 like tiles (which is very easy to understand and is explained in a tutorial).

This is a very popular game and is available on practically every gaming console available PC,PS2,PS3,XBOX 360,Wii,DS,PSP and soon coming to iPhone.



> Puzzle Quest was a giant surprise hit, received generally favorable reviews from the gaming community.[14] IGN stated that the PSP version of the game, "managed to combine the best aspects of both [puzzle and RPG] genres into one nice little package."
> 
> MTV Networks' GameTrailers awarded Puzzle Quest the title of "Best Puzzle/Parlor Game" of 2007. Future's Next Generation online ranked it as the 17th best game released in 2007. GameSpy awarded it "Best Xbox Live Arcade Game" of 2007.


------------------------------------

Yup i am still on 3.90 M33-3 and I see no reason to upgrade to 5.0. Until some game forces me to use the new firmware I have no plans to upgrade.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanx, this game looks promising... will get it... 

also, im happy tat u are on the same CFW as me..(3.90 m333) 



> Yup i am still on 3.90 M33-3 and I see no reason to upgrade to 5.0. Until some game forces me to use the new firmware I have no plans to upgrade.



Yup, even i hold the same view..
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone using any homebrew mp33 player for PSP? the default player sucks, i have heard of light mp3 player. Anybody tried that ?


----------



## girish.g (Oct 21, 2008)

i have used light mp3 player.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ So how is it , if possible plz post some screenshots.


----------



## p!e (Oct 22, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> btw, pie, how do u LOCK ON to an enemy plane in ACE X ?? so as to shoot it down !! plz tell yaar..




hi ashu 
sorry for replyin late ..........
was out of station yesterday so wasn't online ......

About ace x the target automatically locks on to enemy targets wen u r at a certain distance away from the enemy plane. there is a range of the missiles within which they can be fired to approximate thir targets.

Also wen an enemy plane is visible in your radar it is denoted simply by a green square.
Wen ur enemy is locked it is denoted by two squares red in colour in which one square is inscribed insidethe other.

Currently i hav completed 40% of ace x ...........
i have captured the Griswal capitol .
but the game goes harder and harder as u progress through the game..

BTW new titles released ............3 new games for PSP  
1. Spider man Web of Shadows
2. Midnight :LA remix
3. Star Oceans :***

will be tryin midnight La first 
looks promising



shri said:


> I registered an account in PSN through my PSP. After the registration process, I logged in to the playstation store and I got the following message "The Playstation store is not available in the selected country or region "
> *img75.imageshack.us/img75/2526/screen2iu8.th.png*img75.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
> 
> I had entered my country as India. Its not possible to change it now. Can someone try it with a different country entered while registration?



hi Shri 
I think the PSN service will be shortly launched in india .
At present it is launched only in JAPAN.

I wanted to ask which *router* do u use and which *service provider*.
Also how is *net surfing* on the Psp. I heard PSP is not *G capable(Router*).
PLZ reply soon I m thinking of purchasing one...........


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2008)

*PSP Brite causing scanlines, Sony has no plans to fix.*

*www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2008/10/psp-300-v-200.jpg
Though SCEA is still "looking into the problem," Sony's Japanese headquarters (SCEI) has released a statement describing the PSP-3000 (a.k.a. PSP Brite) scanline issues as being part and parcel of the new hardware. "PSP-3000 has a new LCD device with vastly improved picture quality, achieving a more natural and vivid picture than older models," said the statement (via Engadget Japan). "By improving LCD response time to reduce ghosting, the horizontal-line phenomenon becomes more visible."

Turns out, phenomenon means "no fix in sight." According to Sony, "Since this phenomenon is caused by hardware characteristics, there is no plan to fix it with system software update." We'll be interested to see if Sony of America (SCEA) has anything different to say.


Source


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 22, 2008)

p!e said:


> hi Shri
> I think the PSN service will be shortly launched in india .
> At present it is launched only in JAPAN.
> 
> ...



I can access the PSN service from US flawlessly.

The PSP is 802.11b (11 Mbps) capable.... no G support... All major routers currently available are b/g compatible so it shouldn't be a problem with PSP. However PSP Wifi doesn't support WPA2 ...... the max support is WPA/TKIP/WEP/AES .... in order to connect my PSP to my Linksys b/g capable router, I had to downgrade my network security settings to WPA/AES. Now it works flawlessly and the speed is awesome...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2008)

p!e said:


> hi ashu
> sorry for replyin late ..........
> was out of station yesterday so wasn't online ......
> 
> ...


Thanx buddy, one more thing, (as u said that, wen my plane is at sum said closer distance to the enemy plane, the LOCK on is automatic) so, then do i jus hv to worry abt :

1.) controlling/matching my pace with the enemy plane so tat i dont go out of distance and in turn lose my lock on  ability, rite ??

2.) and then wat abt the aiming the missiles to the locked on target ?? any manuvering of my plane also needed ?? (left right, yaw and pitch) as and wen the enemy turns or dodges ?

sorry for these noob questions.. but really want u to explain the above 2 points.. 



tarey_g said:


> *PSP Brite causing scanlines, Sony has no plans to fix.*
> 
> Turns out, phenomenon means "no fix in sight." According to Sony, "Since this phenomenon is caused by hardware characteristics, there is no plan to fix it with system software update." We'll be interested to see if Sony of America (SCEA) has anything different to say.


THanx god, i purchased my PSP S&L b4 this version (brite) was out 

also, do these horizontal scan lines appear while playing a game (say when the character is walking fast/slow ??


rockthegod said:


> I can access the PSN service from US flawlessly.


So currently u located in US ?? 


> The PSP is 802.11b (11 Mbps) capable.... no G support... All major routers currently available are b/g compatible so it shouldn't be a problem with PSP. However PSP Wifi doesn't support WPA2 ...... the max support is WPA/TKIP/WEP/AES .... in order to connect my PSP to my Linksys b/g capable router, I had to downgrade my network security settings to WPA/AES. Now it works flawlessly and the speed is awesome...


Ok, well i hv a D-LINK ADSL router (modeL DSL 502T) for my MTNL broadband usage (a.k.a TRIBAND service) and its not wireless/wifi

1.) so, wich router to buy ?? (any tat u can recommend me) in D-link or any other brand.

*(Hey Pie !! yaar, do u hv plans to buy a wifi/wireless router jus for using the PSP ??)*

2.) After i hv purchased the wifi router, do i jus hv to plug it IN the cpu via the usb cord (if provided) and am i done ?? or do i hv to manually configure the router (after removing my wired D LINK router) ?
------------------------------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> I can access the PSN service from US flawlessly.
> 
> The PSP is 802.11b (11 Mbps) capable.... no G support... All major routers currently available are b/g compatible so it shouldn't be a problem with PSP. However PSP Wifi doesn't support WPA2 ...... the max support is WPA/TKIP/WEP/AES .... in order to connect my PSP to my Linksys b/g capable router, I had to downgrade my network security settings to WPA/AES. Now it works flawlessly and the speed is awesome...



The speed i get is horrible compared to what i get on PC on the same connection , what i am doing wrong here ? Any guesses.


----------



## shri (Oct 22, 2008)

p!e said:


> hi Shri
> 
> I wanted to ask which *router* do u use and which *service provider*.
> Also how is *net surfing* on the Psp. I heard PSP is not *G capable(Router*).
> PLZ reply soon I m thinking of purchasing one...........




My router is Huawei WA1003A wireless modem.
Service provider is BSNL. 

PSP is not 802.11g capable but only 802.11b is supported. Most modern routers support both b and g standards. (802.11a is almost dead now)

As for the security issues, I haven't enabled wireless security in both PSP and router. But I have linked my PSP's MAC address in Wireless Management settings of my router. Essentially what is does is it checks the MAC address of the device that is trying to access it and if that address is in the list of allowed addresses, gives access to that device. This according to me is the best way because you can control who can access your router.



tarey_g said:


> The speed i get is horrible compared to what i get on PC on the same connection , what i am doing wrong here ? Any guesses.



Have you tried Opera mini 4.1 through PSPKVM on your PSP?
Its provides java environment to run .J2ME applications. The surfing speed is about 10 times better than that of PSP's default browser. But downloading files is cumbersome in Opera. For downloading use the default browser.

See these for more info:
1. *forums.pspspot.net/psp-help-tutorials/107-guide-how-use-opera-mini-your-psp-browser.html
2. *forums.qj.net/showthread.php?t=142629
3. *www.consolespot.net/forums/general-psp-discussion/11335-opera-mini-psp-osk.html


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

THanx for the reply shri...

btw..can u reply to this..i hv a D-LINK ADSL router (modeL DSL 502T) for my MTNL broadband usage (a.k.a TRIBAND service) and its not wireless/wifi

1.) so, wich router to buy ?? (any tat u can recommend me) in D-link or any other brand.

2.) After i hv purchased the wifi router, do i jus hv to plug it IN the cpu via the usb cord (if provided) and am i done ?? or do i hv to manually configure the router (after removing my wired D LINK router) ?
------------------------------------------

also. PIE.. buddy plz reply my query related to ACE X in my above post.. 
-----------------------------------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 23, 2008)

* DAX has released the 5.0 m33-2 update with bugfixes *

DOWNLOAD



> Changes:
> 
> * Popcorn bug fixes
> o Fixed bug that caused some games with certain icons not to work, and caused document.dat not to work.
> ...





ashu888ashu888 said:


> So currently u located in US ??
> 
> Ok, well i hv a D-LINK ADSL router (modeL DSL 502T) for my MTNL broadband usage (a.k.a TRIBAND service) and its not wireless/wifi
> 
> ...



Yes, i am currently in US. 

1) You can get any b/g compatible wireless router...Sorry in this case, but I exactly don't know what models of Wifi router are presently available in India so I cannot recommend you any specific model...but whatever model you buy, make sure it is atleast wireless-b capable if you intend to use it with PSP. Most mordern routers are both b/g capable. Also a/b/g and a/b/g/n capable routers are available, which are more expensive. Previous year back in India, I had a WA-3002-g1 ADSL modem at home which BSNL provided with their broadband connection and which had wireless but I had never used WiFi back in India.

2) If you are using ADSL broadband (for.e.g. BSNL), you have to get a ADSL compatible Modem with WiFi. You can directly connect the modem to your PC via the PC's network LAN card, and you have to configure the wireless access settings in your ADSL modem. For e.g.  if you are a BSNL broadband user, you can configure your PPPOE settings in your ADSL modem itself.. provide the necessary username, password etc etc. Then you have to configure your WiFi access settings, the security and encryption details of the Wireless connection (PSP can access WPA, but not WPA2 so you change the security mode to WPA and encryption to AES) OR you can leave them unsecured although it that case anyone with a WiFi device can access your modem and connection if they are within the local range. That is all in a nutshell. Then you PC can access your modem wired and you can use Wifi compatible devices like the PSP wirelessly to access your broadband connection.



tarey_g said:


> The speed i get is horrible compared to what i get on PC on the same connection , what i am doing wrong here ? Any guesses.



Actually the pathetic Netfront browser on the PSP is slow in itself. I use a 54 Mbps (11 Mbps wireless-b) wireless connection, so it doesn't seem as slow... BUT while using PSPTube, PSN, or even the M33 Online Update, I see that the downloads are uber fast.... (the entire 5.0 M33 update with the official EBOOT was downloaded in less than a minute).. but while downling thru the browser, the same thing would have taken anywhere near 3-4 minutes. 

As Shri recommended, you can actually use Opera 4.1 mini with PSPKVM if you want good speeds while browsing.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 23, 2008)

shri said:


> Have you tried Opera mini 4.1 through PSPKVM on your PSP?
> Its provides java environment to run .J2ME applications. The surfing speed is about 10 times better than that of PSP's default browser. But downloading files is cumbersome in Opera. For downloading use the default browser.
> 
> See these for more info:
> ...



Thx a lot , i will try that.


----------



## shri (Oct 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> THanx for the reply shri...
> 
> btw..can u reply to this..i hv a D-LINK ADSL router (modeL DSL 502T) for my MTNL broadband usage (a.k.a TRIBAND service) and its not wireless/wifi
> 
> ...



1. Why don't you get your router exchanged? BSNL does it and hopefully MTNL would too. You wont have compatibility issues with MTNL this way.

2.rockthegod has answered this well. Its just that you enable wireless Access point (AP) and its done. Rest of the config is same as your current router.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

THanx *shri* and *rock* for ur replies.. 

Well Shri, i wouldn't jus EXchange my wired router with a wireless one, coz wireless BB is not reliable (as im into torrents ), also i wud better buy a wireless router (i knw it wud be jus waste of having 2 routers, one wired for my BB use  and one wireless jus for PSP) 

but.. in future maybe i will get the better of wireless router wen i get a lappy and wish to connect my lappy+PC to a wireless router.. (so keeping advanced things in mind) 
---------------

Btw, will jus go to mtnl and ask them wich wireless/wifi enabled router they recommend so tat its compatible with BB too... 
---------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## p!e (Oct 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Thanx buddy, one more thing, (as u said that, wen my plane is at sum said closer distance to the enemy plane, the LOCK on is automatic) so, then do i jus hv to worry abt :
> 
> 1.) controlling/matching my pace with the enemy plane so tat i dont go out of distance and in turn lose my lock on  ability, rite ??
> 
> ...



Hi ashu.......


1. Yes we need to match pace and manuver in such a manner tht the enemy doesn't get to our back and we r left in compromising position.
2. Once the aim is locked u can fire the missile and it is automatically guided towards the enemy plane but still den dere are 50 -50 % chances of hitting the plane........
some specialized missiles are available for update both air to air and air to ground.
Depending upon our requirement we can purchase them in the special weapon category. They are less in number but have high accuracy of hitting and cause large damage to enemy plane.

as u advance through the game new planes are available for purchase ........
till now i ve unlocked F-22 raptor ,SU -31  and a host of others.........


BTW  purchased FIFA 09 PSP ..........
Haven't tried till now will soon rite bout it.........

bout the router .........
yes i am trying to purchase one ......
but not now just listing out ones which can come in my category......


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ 

thanx pie for the updat on ACE X 

Yup, me too zeroing on a router to suit my PSP as well as browsing, although i intent to keep my existing wired router too.. as i knw wireless bb is unreliable in t**rents usage, 

btw keep me also updated abt wich router u are pinpointing ur purchase.. 

yup, me too got FIFA09 for PC as well as for PSP 

wich bb u are using ?? BSNL ?? or anyother ?? mine is mtnl triband.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## shri (Oct 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> wireless BB is not reliable (as im into torrents ), .



You mean to say downloading torrents on PSP?
I've tried it and never got it to work. There's a homebrew app CTorrentsPSP. It always hangs and crashes on my PSP. And what did you mean by 'not reliable'?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ 
no no , jus on PC...

by 'not reliable' i mean tat surfing the net on PC or esp. t***ents on PC gets the speed to fluctuate on a wifi/wireless router..  tats y i said i will stick to my wired router and use a wifi/wireless router jus for PSP usage, like say playing games with sum1.. 
-------------

cheers n e-peace...

---------------

I use my PSP jus for GAMES bas, nothing esle ..


----------



## shri (Oct 23, 2008)

Speed fluctuates only if you use devices on both wired and wireless simultaneously.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^

I see..well still i will be using (one-at-a-time) a wired router connection wen using t***ents and a wifi/wireless router connection to use the PSP.. : )
------------


----------



## nowornever (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I bought my PSP yesterday.Its slim version.

I purchased a sony mspd 4 GB in Rs. 2120.

But the main issue is that I can't play games as it can't be cracked.The firmware version is *4.1.* A shop owner told me that a 4.1 version can't be crcked.

My friend also purchased PSP frm same shop yesterday and his PSP version was 3.95 and thats why it got cracked and also he got installed few games like NFS,God Of War.

Please tell me that is there any crack available for 4.1.Plzgiveme the link as well.

Cheers..


----------



## p!e (Oct 24, 2008)

nowornever said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I bought my PSP yesterday.Its slim version.
> 
> ...



Hi Bro .......
Welcome to the forum............
First of all check ur motherboard ........
if it is TA -088  den u cant put cfw
any previous version will do like TA -085 
I suggest u replace the psp with the one having lower firmware like 3.95
The Ta - 088 cannot be HCKD for now......


----------



## shri (Oct 24, 2008)

Installing CFW depends on the type of motherboard-CPU combination you have. TA-088v3 cannot run pandora. It doesn't depend on the firmware version that comes installed on the new PSP. DAX has some method to test this. Check his site.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ 

yup, i think DAX (dark alex) has a s/w wich runs onto the PSP to reveal the mobo info.. 
-----------

but poor him, he got the PSP thinking tat it wud be modded, but alas.. he is now stuck with a newer version of PSP S&L (having the new unmoddable mobo) 
I had told him way back tat he shud buy the PSP S&L b4 the new line of PSPs are launched in the market by SONY..i think he skipped tat date...
----------------

Cheers n e-peace..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey can't we get the PSP modded if CFW is > 3.95 ?


----------



## girish.g (Oct 24, 2008)

i had 3.95 before modding so it can be modded. Newer psp with the ta088 motherboard cant be modded.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2008)

Guys,the remote play thingy is simply mind blowing!Controlled my PS3 from a WiFi hotspot through my PSP and it was quite zippy.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 24, 2008)

hey guys whr can i get psp in delhi....i heard tht the new version cannot be modded....so whr shud i look for the old version.....plzzz help ...also tell me whr i can get it modded.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2008)

You can try Palika Bazaar.I got mine from Palika only,shop no 12-13.Don't remember properly.You can trust em.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ Sunny , you always say Hi on yahoo when i am mobile  .

Guys suggest me games


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^

giv us ur list of games tat u own then i can suggest u.. but probably i will hv those games wich are not on ur list.. 

any how.. 

*guys plz (ONCE again) post ur list of PSP games tat u own...(i will post my list after seeing all urs) lol.. *
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmm, i will have to make a list. 

Btw i tried Remote joy for psp , awesome plugin. Made a video of me playing wipout


----------



## girish.g (Oct 25, 2008)

has any body played the new midnight club? Will be getting ridge racer and fifa 09 in a day or two.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 25, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Hmm, i will have to make a list.
> 
> Btw i tried Remote joy for psp , awesome plugin. Made a video of me playing wipout



Hey Tarey, would you please tell me how you are playing games with RJL ??? I can do evrything else on my laptop screen (XMB, all other functions of PSP), but when I load a game in my PSP connected to my PC, it hangs with RJL enabled .. I enabled the plugins properly, I think !!!! Do you have a clue to what I am doing wrong here ....??  I didn't test RJL recently; it was when I had 4.01m33-2 cfw though.


----------



## p!e (Oct 25, 2008)

girish.g said:


> has any body played the new midnight club? Will be getting ridge racer and fifa 09 in a day or two.




Hi 
I m playinn midnigt club LA remix . The Game is awesome with good graphix and hopefully a good gameplay. It has two modes or careers(can say) Currently playin LA mode . the other is TOKYO mode (which is locked).
The game has many goodies includes customizable stuff ........
all tht can be done in nfs carbon ,most wanted .
Also the game comes from GTA developer i.e. ROCKSTAR games so we can hope a good story line .


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 25, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> Hey Tarey, would you please tell me how you are playing games with RJL ??? I can do evrything else on my laptop screen (XMB, all other functions of PSP), but when I load a game in my PSP connected to my PC, it hangs with RJL enabled .. I enabled the plugins properly, I think !!!! Do you have a clue to what I am doing wrong here ....??  I didn't test RJL recently; it was when I had 4.01m33-2 cfw though.


 
Well I hope you have put entries in the game.txt for RJL to work with games. O am using .16 version . A version 0.17 beta is also out with increased compatibility with 4.xx firmwares. 

Which version you are using ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ hey yaar, plz elaborate on wat is this REMOTE JOY plugin !!!
------------------

@ pie: 

yaar havent u tried RIDGE RACER 2 ??? (yup the 2nd Ridge Racer) ?? well its awesome man, better than Ridge Racer (one).. 

btw, got fifa09 for PSP, havent tried that, willtry it adn post screenies as well as a short review.. soon (maybe by today noon).. 
---------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ Its a plugin which lets you to display the PSP screen's output to a PC monitor when the PSP is connected to the PC via USB... its awesome if you want to play PSP games on ur large PC monitor... imagine GOW:COO or Burnout on a 24" LCD monitor... (disregarding the choppiness though..) 



tarey_g said:


> Well I hope you have put entries in the game.txt for RJL to work with games. O am using .16 version . A version 0.17 beta is also out with increased compatibility with 4.xx firmwares.
> 
> Which version you are using ?



Thanks man !!!!  I did enable the game.txt entry... but I am on the .16 translated english version of the app. I will give tha latest .17beta a try....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ ooh tat sounds gr8 man... 

btw any links to this s/w plugin ?? rock? . tarey ??
-----------

btw tried FIFA09 in PSP (will  be posting screenies soon today), but not much of a difference though from the FIFA08 version... almost everything is a text book copy of FIFA08 in this year's FIFA09.

even the manager faces, companies in manager mode available for contracts are exactly the same from FIFA08...

the game is abit less grainy though, the begineer difficulty was really aweful..not a match.. i chose my team as arsenal adn was pitted against Man Utd. fora  friendly (in manager mode, b4 the season begins) and i scored easily 10-0 against Man Utd. sheesh !! lol.. 

it wud hv been 20-nothing hv i played more seriously... 

so will try out the Semi pro mode (skipping the Amature mode)... will post a detailed review here soon today.. so watch out for tat.. 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## skippednote (Oct 25, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> ^^ Its a plugin which lets you to display the PSP screen's output to a PC monitor when the PSP is connected to the PC via USB... its awesome if you want to play PSP games on ur large PC monitor... imagine GOW:COO or Burnout on a 24" LCD monitor... (disregarding the choppiness though..)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man !!!!  I did enable the game.txt entry... but I am on the .16 translated english version of the app. I will give tha latest .17beta a try....



howz the quailty on the pc


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 25, 2008)

@bassam , It stretches and becomes little blurry as we are outputting to higher res , If we want we can keep the default res but then it makes no sense.


@ashu, attaching the plugin with this post.

Installation proc :

1. go to RJ Lite 0.16 folder and copy RemoteJoyLite.prx then paste it on your seplugins folder in your Mem Stick, if you dont have one then just create it at the root of your memstick. If you have a VSH.txt/GAME.TXT file in your seplugins folder open it and add its entry.

2. Turn your PSP off completely (Hold the off button for a few seconds until it shuts down), then go to the recovery menu (switch on the PSP while holding the R button). In the recovery menu go to plug-ins and enable RemoteJoyLite.prx for vsh and game.txt.

3. Now plug the psp to your PC with the usb cable and start it , you will be asked to install usb drivers once the PSP is turned on , install the usb drivers provided in the 'LibUSB' folder for this package. If you are using 6b bit version of windows install drivers from 'LibUSB/driver_x64' folder.

4. After the driver had finished installing, restart your PSP again and run a game (while still connected via USB).

5. Now go to RJ Lite 0.16 folder and run RemoteJoyLite_en. By this point you should now see your PSP screen via the PC's monitor.

Enjoy !


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> You can try Palika Bazaar.I got mine from Palika only,shop no 12-13.Don't remember properly.You can trust em.



thnks a lot man..u helped me again.....man i owe u......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 25, 2008)

^^


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok .....I got a new Memory Stick (4GB). When I insert it in PSP.....it says 3900MB Free....but when I connect to PC, it says 940KB Disk Space. WTF!! The same thing happened with my previous 2GB MS. Anyways to solve it ? I tried to format it but same problem.


----------



## girish.g (Oct 25, 2008)

fifa 09, atv off road fury blazin' trials added

midnight club la remix added


----------



## hellgate (Oct 25, 2008)

got my psp slim 2day. from SOny Center for 8.7k.
got a free case and screen protector.

since i got it from Sony Center its not modded.havent bought a mem card as of now as i dont hav much cash left after my pc upgradation.the battery no is S110.
so cud some1 direct me as to how i cud mod this psp plz?

thnx.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

^^Modding costs 500-900 bucks. It aint that expensive. Get a 2GB Memory Stick for 1.1k


----------



## hellgate (Oct 25, 2008)

thing is i'm not in Kolkata now.i'm in my home town and no one here has heard bout modding a psp leave alone oandora's bettery.
and its bout 3weeks more b4 i return to kolkata.so i want to mod it myself.
is there any otherway to mod the psp than pandora's battery?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 25, 2008)

Jack Carvar said:


> ^^Modding costs 500-900 bucks. It aint that expensive. Get a 2GB Memory Stick for 1.1k


What the...!I got mine modded for 150 bux from Palika.My bro was looted though,350 bux.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 26, 2008)

ok.mem card prob solved.
i'm using my K790i's M2 mem card with the adapter and its working fine.
now some1 help me with the rest of the part.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ 

well, congrats on ur new PSP..btw if it has got the latest mobo the TA -088 den u cant mod it, leave the cfw...
any previous version will do like TA -085 

also, plz i advice u not TO mod ur PSP (even after knowing abt ur motherboard model if tat is moddable) so better u spend Rs.200-400 and get it modded from a reputed shop in a better city to prevent ur PSP from bricking (making it NON functional)...


----------



## hellgate (Oct 26, 2008)

^^^ thnx  and how do i find ot the mobo ver?


----------



## max_demon (Oct 26, 2008)

i modded myself , it is easy . i can make pandora battery from normal battery also . useing a software , but to initialy mod i needed datal tool. now i am on 5.00 M33 . i got pandora battery for 800 bucks and i have peace of satisfaction that i can even recover my psp if it is bricked or anything like that.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I am on 4.01 M33-2. The guys on pspmods forum say that 4.01 M332 is a stable CFW while 5.xx is not. So I am not upgrading anymore.


----------



## shri (Oct 26, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^ thnx  and how do i find ot the mobo ver?



*www.dark-alex.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=1388


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

I installed many .ptf themes and LightMP3 Player. Now my PSP is cool .


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 26, 2008)

I also installed light mp3 player, must have app for PSP.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

^^Yup.

BTW, I just played Midnight Club LA. Pretty impresive racing game with good grafix and gameplay.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 26, 2008)

@shri had downloaded that file yesterday.but i cant do it cuz i dont hav any frnd who has psp with cfw running so cant get these file:



> Next step must be done on a PSP homebrew capable (with CFW). If you don't have it, ask someone else to do this step and give you the resultant files.
> 
> - Copy the GETIPL folder to PSP/GAME. Get the 3.90 and 4.05 updates, and put them onto the MS root with the following names: "390.PBP", "405.PBP".
> - Run the GETIPL app from your PSP homebrew capable, and it will create a couple of files on the MS root, called "ipl390.bin", "ipl405.bin".
> ...



just now read that psps with TA-088v3 mobos ship with ofw 4.xx as these mobois cant boot older IPLs.so i think mine sud be a TA-088v2.
i'm googling also if some1 cud point me to a tut as to how i cud install cfw on a TA-088v2 mobo that wud just gr8.
thnx.


----------



## girish.g (Oct 26, 2008)

spiderman web of shadows, pipemania added.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2008)

Spiderman Web Of Shadows is dipshit!Dunno how my bro is playing it.

I got James Bond:From Russia With Love,Ghost Rider,Socom(latest one),Midnight Club LA,
GUN Showdown,COD Roads to Victory,FIFA 09,Medal Of Honor Heroes.
These + FarCry2 will keep me hooked up in these Diwali vaccations till 2nd November.Exams ended on 25th.So,no worries of studyingFun unlimited!


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 26, 2008)

^^What about Fallout 3 ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2008)

OK I'll be having it in an hour if it's out


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well pipemania is goodn but u hv to be really quick in setting up the pipes, else the level has to be redone.. (i played it sumtime back) but i was able to complete the first 8 levels of the first stage.. i think tat was known as the sewers.. 

Now playing PUZZLE QUEST-CHallenge of the Warlords.. 

really awesome game, thanx tarey_g for recommending me this game..


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ Welcome , It will soon become repetative though, so you have to play it with patience. I kept it as a side game which I played when I got got bored of the primary game on PSP.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 27, 2008)

PSP itself is my secondary console. Reason is that there are not too many immersive games on PSP. Mostly they are Arcade style game with no story or character background, etc. But thats the typical portable game style which PSP pulls off in a great manner. Sure, there are games like God Of War : CoO and FF series which got me immersed .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 27, 2008)

@ tarey:

well yaa i agree to u, infact u knw wat i hv kept my side game as ?? well its FIFA08 n 09 lol..i got bored with pipemania, coz u hv to be really quick else the fun is gone.. 
------------

@ Jack:

well u are wrong dude..i hv a PS2 but i still consider PSP as my primary method console.. 

coz, u havent played/tried the
1.) SOCOM titles(fireteam bravo, fireteam bravo 2, tactical strike) or,
2.) KILLZONE liberation or,
3.) Syphon Filter titles (dark mirror, logan's shadow)
4.) Puzzle Quest
5.) ACE X combat skies
6.) Graw 2
7.) Rainbow Six Vegas
.
.
.
.
many more i can list here,) jus request for it 
--------------

THey all hv solid gameplay and a immersive story line and really addictive..titles... GOW and FF VII CC are jus the tip of the iceberg my friend..


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 27, 2008)

^kool.... but I was telling about myself. Well I also own a PS2 and a 8800GT gaming rig.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ 

kool 

yup, i knw u were jus stating ur won point..  (i hope,i didnt offend u in any way) .. 

btw, u shud adn u MST try out those titles above..


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 27, 2008)

I am playing M.A.C.H, not bad at all..

*a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/5462/2h/images.gamezone.com/screens/30/4/2/s30402_psp_18.jpg

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2007/052/reviews/936036_20070222_screen007.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 27, 2008)

GUN on PSP is freakishly mid-blowing.It's the same as the PC version but cut-down a bit on graphics.Must play for all PSP owners.
I also played ghost rider,james bond and they are both very good.Will get Godfather Mob Wars today.
Hey guys temme some plugins and stuff for PSP.I'm using my PSP with the default sony setup.No modifications whatsoever.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!! I got Slipknot theme on my PSP .


----------



## hellgate (Oct 28, 2008)

cud some1 tell me where i cud get my psp modded in Kolkata?
also is there any other way to mod my psp without Pandora


----------



## girish.g (Oct 28, 2008)

playing midnight club LA and spiderman web of shadows. midnight club is great will be posting screenshots soon.spiderman sucks its really boring.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 28, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> I am playing M.A.C.H, not bad at all..


Well yes, i will try that too,.infact gamespot reviewed this game in its PSP section and gave it an awefuly low score, wich is not at all justified..

Kabhi Kabhi i think gamespot gets money from top game companies to write review and praise them and jus make them over hyped.. think of SPORE..(PC)



Sunny1211993 said:


> GUN on PSP is freakishly mid-blowing.It's the same as the PC version but cut-down a bit on graphics.Must play for all PSP owners.
> I also played ghost rider,james bond and they are both very good.Will get Godfather Mob Wars today.
> Hey guys temme some plugins and stuff for PSP.I'm using my PSP with the default sony setup.No modifications whatsoever.



hey plz post sum screenshots,for the game u are playing..

btw, as for plugins, u can install cxmb plugin(for .ctf themes), screenshot plugin im using only these 2 on my PSP..



Jack Carvar said:


> Yay!! I got Slipknot theme on my PSP .


any screenshot ?? btw, is it a .ctf or a .ptf theme ???



girish.g said:


> playing midnight club LA and spiderman web of shadows. midnight club is great will be posting screenshots soon.spiderman sucks its really boring.


Hey how is the gameplay buddy ?? and wat abt the graphics and controls ?? yes plz do post screenies.. 
------------------------------------------
*To everyone: Happy Diwali !! *
*To everyone: Happy Diwali !!
**To everyone: Happy Diwali !!
*​


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

@Ashu,How do I install the plugins?
As for Spiderman,IT IS TEH SUCKA!

Happy Diwali to all!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well,

1.) Search for a plugin wich is compatible for ur type of FW

2.) When u hv d/loaded the plugin, u will always get sum folders in the plugin, out of wich ONE OF THE folders WILL always be named as "seplugins"

3.) copy all the contents(all the FOLDERS) of the plugin into ur PSP's root i.e the place in the mem stick where there are folders like PSP, ISO etc etc..

4.) then boot ur PSP in recovery mode (switch OFF the PSP after transferring the plugin folders in the root of the PSP and switch it ON by pressing the R trigger and then Sliding the ON button)

5.) once in the recovery mode, scroll down to >Plugins and there u will see an entry named as <your_plugin_name>.vsh and the status of this plugin will be <disabled> coz u (for the obvious reason) hv not yet enabled the plugin (silly me..lol..  )

6.) select the plugin entry adn press X on ur PSP, to enable the plugin, EXIT out of the the menu and out of the recovery mode and let ur psp restart in normal mode..

7.) depending on the type of plugin u hv installed and enabled, it will vbe activated on ur PSP (read the readme provided with the plugin tat u hv d/loaded) for more instructions.. 
----------------------------------

Hope my explaination didnt suck !! lol..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks!Will try out s00n


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 28, 2008)

*Happy Diwali to all !! *

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3175/2981442942_40632ed77a_o.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

lolz...

And same to you!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> cud some1 tell me where i cud get my psp modded in Kolkata?
> also is there any other way to mod my psp without Pandora



did u get the place??if so do tell me where...


----------



## hellgate (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^  yup got the place.its in Salt Lake.going there 2morrow.


----------



## girish.g (Oct 28, 2008)

@sunny
Can you tell me from which shop you got your psp modded for 150 in palika
Btw happy diwali to you all


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2008)

Shop no. 11,12 or 13.Don't remember the no. properly but it is one of these for sure and out of these 3 it is the only shop with games and all.Rest two are clothes shops.

BTW I can't find any plugins for 5.0 FW.Any help?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 29, 2008)

@ tarey:

wishing the PSP way..?? lol.. cant be more cool than that


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 29, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  yup got the place.its in Salt Lake.going there 2morrow.



dude, plzzz gimme the address.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 29, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ tarey:
> 
> wishing the PSP way..?? lol.. cant be more cool than that


 


btw , I finally converted whole Resident evil series of PS1 for my PSP, resident evil is one of my all time favourites.

Resident Evil 1
Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil 3
Resident Evil : Survivor.


----------



## shri (Oct 29, 2008)

Which earphone do you guys recommend for the PSP? 
EP630?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Go get it !!


----------



## hellgate (Oct 29, 2008)

got the psp modded at last.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Congo


----------



## hellgate (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^  thnx.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Congrats, good that your PSP was moddable.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 30, 2008)

^^

swear.. else he wud hv been stuck midway.. 
-----------

btw playing Puzzle Quest-Challenge of the warlords, really addictive..


----------



## hellgate (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^ yup thnx guys.
even i was worried that if i got TA-088v3 mobo then i'm doomed.

also is it dangerous if i install .ctf themes?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 30, 2008)

its NOT at all dangerous (out of cautionary range)  if u install ctf themes..  

btw, ctf themes kick ptf themes ass, anytime of the year.. coz not only it changes the display of the PSP but it also changes the icon sizes, animation of icons (on certain ctf themes) and it looks relaly cool.. 

btw, if u wanna use ctf themes here is an general explaination to install any plugins.. quoted from my above post:


> Well,
> 
> 1.) Search for a plugin wich is compatible for ur type of FW
> 
> ...


------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 30, 2008)

^^Nice.... was looking for something like dat. I have instaled many .ptf themes though... including one Slipknot .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ 
thanx, but i hv always been using ctf themes..  ptf themes are a thing of the past..


----------



## girish.g (Oct 30, 2008)

ptf themes suck.
@kpower
Can you post screenshots of the slipknot theme.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ here u go with the *slipknot theme*

*free-psp-themes.net/download/slipknot/
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been using default PSP theme since last one month, got bored of ctf themes and the default theme acts fast.

btw the best ctf theme i have used till date is 'clear xmb' . Try it


----------



## hellgate (Oct 31, 2008)

currently my psp is on cfw 4.01 M33-2.whenever i'm trying to play POP:Revelations, the games starts,the loading screen comes,then the psp hangs and restarts.
is this a fw prob?sud i update to cfw 5.00 M33-3?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2008)

^^
IMO you should.
The other reason maybe that you .cso or .iso is corrupted


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 31, 2008)

POP:Revelations runs on 3.90 so it should work on 4.x , get your game replaced.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ yup, agree to that, i also think the gmae file (iso or cso) is corrupted..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 5, 2008)

-------------

guys, its been a long time since this thread is lying dead, kya bat hain, itna sannnata kyun hain bhai ?? 

kisi ne koi naye games buy kiye kya ?? aare bhai log, kuch post karo.. 
----------


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Playing God of War Chains of Olympus again..... never get tired of it .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ 

atlast sum1 replied to my SOS call. .
-----------

how many times hv u played this K ?? i m playing Puzzle quest currently..


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2008)

I am playing nothing , haven't touched the PSP after diwali break . 
Work, what the f! .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ ooh.. poor lad..


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2008)

BTw on my way back from diwali vacations, i saw three movies in train 

Kung fu panda
The bank job
Superbad

Still 24% battery was left ,i am impressed with the battery bkup.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ 

wich batt are u using ? ?the same 1200mAH that PSP S&L originally has, right? ?? so how come the battery drain still shows 24% remaining inspite of watching 3 movies ?? :O:O is this normal for the batt. to last so long .. ??


----------



## shri (Nov 5, 2008)

@tarey_g;
Do you convert the movies yourself for the PSP? If yes which s/w?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Its something like PSPVideo Converotr 09...

I use Magic Video Convertor.

One more is there called WinAVI MP4 Convertor

Another one albeit a paid one is Xilisoft Video Convertor.


----------



## shri (Nov 5, 2008)

I have used PSPvideo 9, Xvid4PSP and what not... But it takes about 5-7 hours to convert a 700MB movie. Does it depend on system config? What are the average times you guys spend on movie conversion?

BTW my config:
AMD 64 3000+
512MB RAM
240 GB HDD
Win XP SP3


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Yup, it solely depends on system config. Mine takes hardly 25-30mins.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 6, 2008)

omg, 5-7 hrs for converting a video for PSP ?? sh*t... :O:O ur config is better than mine and my s/w takes jus 15 mins to convert a movie for PSP format.. 

I hv Win XP PRO+SP3+Vista transformation pack
2 GB DDR-I RAM
Intel P-IV 2 Ghz..
--------------
@ tarey_g waiting for ur answer buddy... 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## shercheeta (Nov 6, 2008)

i started using this  pspvideo9 since last week and it has been working well though converting 700 mb does take around 20 mins ...enjoyed heroes season 1 and 2 and prison break after converting.have stopped using laptop to watch movies these days actually 

In btw guys great to see psp fans on the forum - have been scratching my head real hard
to install cfw on ma slim. only problem have no pandora battery around and no fat psp.
was wondering if someone can help me here !!!!

can't wait to have my ff8 on psp !!!

any pointers ??



shri said:


> I have used PSPvideo 9,  But it takes about 5-7 hours to convert a 700MB movie. Does it depend on system config? What are the average times you guys spend on movie conversion?



IMHO it has probably to do with the settings you are using for conversion.
going with default settings without enhancing video(the quality is still decent) it took me round 20 mins for a 700 mb file on an intel core 2 duo  xp sp2.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ 

welcome to the PSP fan forum.. 

well, i dnt think anyone here has a pandora batt.. but wait a min,... i think maxdemon (the user with this username) has this stuff.. so wait a day and he'll reply in this thread and help u..  

also, wat game are u currently playing ??

btw, so are u on an OFW (official firmware) ??

im on CFW 3.90 m333 and currently playing Puzzle quest.. 
---------

Yup, i agree to ur point wherein u said the default setting for converting vids for PSP..  i think he must jus be applying alot of enhancing techniques and hence the delay.. 
---------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## shercheeta (Nov 6, 2008)

hey ! thanks for the reply Ashu !
I got the method of making  Pandoras battery  but the hitch is to play my games i will again have to revert to normal.So having a Pandora (good name for da battery -how did they come up with it ? Reminds me again and again of Pandora's Temple stage in GOD of War - Real fun to beat !!!! Any suggestions for a good game in that category ? ) battery around and a cfw enabled psp makes it a real breeze.

Trying to catch some good samartian in Bangalore  Would be fun !
How about a small meet up ? we used to do it quite frequently on another forum .

In btw i have got ofw 5.xx running on my psp (i know iknow - i intentionally upgraded it from 3.95 , found out that dark alex alreaddy has the corresponding cfw out !thyought what the heck ! we will experiment with the latest !!!
Playing Ridge Racer 2 , finished around 80% (Had fallen in love with R4 when i played it on PS1 8 years ago ! Loved the tracks ,loved the music -always felt r4 brings a style to racing games that no other ,feels like you are driving in some beautiful locations with some gr8 music playing !


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 6, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> wich batt are u using ? ?the same 1200mAH that PSP S&L originally has, right? ?? so how come the battery drain still shows 24% remaining inspite of watching 3 movies ?? :O:O is this normal for the batt. to last so long .. ??



HI, Sry for the late reply .

I am using the standard 1200mAH battery, I saw three English movies(not long hindi ones) so total play time was roughly 5 hrs. I played the movies on lowest+1 brightness level (night time, higher brightness is strain on eyes) and had underclocked the xmb cpu settings (not very low or the movie wud become choppy, but i think the battery power was saved this way).

For video conversion i use PSPVideo9 or Xillisoft converter, and i convert movies to best settings for video and audio with full resolution 480x272, no compromise on quality  . Does not take much time , 5 hrs to convert a movie is insane , check the compression settings you have done.

@ashu, looks like you are stuck with puzzlequest  . 

I am having hard time Defeating Lord Bane, that is the last fight and i am not still through it , so stuck on 99%


----------



## shri (Nov 6, 2008)

Reinstalled the codecs. Now PSPVideo9 is showing an estimated time of 59 min to convert a top gear episode (1 hour in length). Not bad. Not bad at all...

And bought a Sony MDR EX32LP In-ear earphone. Awesome sound.
Rs. 1090 at Sony Center.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 7, 2008)

any1 played Tom Clancys' End War?
heard that it aint that good a game.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 7, 2008)

shercheeta said:


> hey ! thanks for the reply Ashu !
> I got the method of making  Pandoras battery  but the hitch is to play my games i will again have to revert to normal.So having a Pandora (good name for da battery -how did they come up with it ? Reminds me again and again of Pandora's Temple stage in GOD of War - Real fun to beat !!!! Any suggestions for a good game in that category ? ) battery around and a cfw enabled psp makes it a real breeze.
> 
> Trying to catch some good samartian in Bangalore  Would be fun !
> ...


Well, im in mumbai, so meeting with u personally wont be possible..i guess.. 

Also, the Pandora batt is NOIT named this way by Sony (i hope u must also be knwing this), its probably a glitch in the batt. wich was found by sum geeks and hence they named it this way.. but yes i agree its a cool name this.. Pandora 

For good games like GOW, well its unique in its own category, (we all knw it) , but yes if u like tactical shooters, then the SOCOM series and Syphon Filter series of games are a real blast, but the GOW type of games wud be the PRINCE OF PERSIA (POP) series..

btw, u shud also try out sum lesser known titles like Puzzle Quest too, they are awesomely addictive.. 

yup, i TOTALLY AGREE with ur take on the RIDGE RACER series, i too think they jus ROCK man..  hv played Ridge RAcer 2 (for the PSP) and they are jus satisfying and gr8 tracks too..




tarey_g said:


> HI, Sry for the late reply .
> 
> I am using the standard 1200mAH battery, I saw three English movies(not long hindi ones) so total play time was roughly 5 hrs. I played the movies on lowest+1 brightness level (night time, higher brightness is strain on eyes) and had underclocked the xmb cpu settings (not very low or the movie wud become choppy, but i think the battery power was saved this way).
> 
> ...



yup yar u got me additcted to so many of the nicest features, plugins of PSP also including this gr8 game too (puzzle quest-challenge of the warlords)  im still on level 18 (warrior) and hv completed building all the towers and structures in my Citadel. . and now plannig to take over a city (but im still at health 103) and a city has a health of 215-225..so will hv to wait along time to capture, but im still to defeat tat 2 headed dugog at the KOR mountains 

hey, i needa  favour from u yaar, i need a link for my 3.90 m333 for that music.prx plugin.. plz do me this favour and giv me the link..i hv got the HOLD plugin but need this music plugin so tat i can play my mp3 while i play PQ



shri said:


> Reinstalled the codecs. Now PSPVideo9 is showing an estimated time of 59 min to convert a top gear episode (1 hour in length). Not bad. Not bad at all...
> 
> And bought a Sony MDR EX32LP In-ear earphone. Awesome sound.
> Rs. 1090 at Sony Center.



are they (the earphones) better than the CREATIVE's EP 630 ones ?? any screenshots ?



hellgate said:


> any1 played Tom Clancys' End War?
> heard that it aint that good a game.


hey dont go on reviews thing.. buddy  i also heard tat GRAW2 (for the PSP) sucks, but wen i played it, it was jus as good.. 

--------------------
--------------------

also (to tarey) hey buddy, is there  any music lyrics plugin too ?? so tat i can read the lyrics as the song is being played ?? plz do me these 2 favours man... 
------------------
-----------------


----------



## shri (Nov 7, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> are they (the earphones) better than the CREATIVE's EP 630 ones ?? any screenshots ?



I couldn't  get my hands on EP 630 but going through this site *www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33952 (Post #4) I think I haven't made the wrong choice.
*www.turntablelab.com/images/content/6/0/60161.jpg*ucables.com/img/ipics/SONY-MDR-EX32LP-IN-EA-R24418.jpg*farm3.static.flickr.com/2139/2183844585_8b8d4d1985.jpg?v=0


Screenshots from Top gear converted by PSPVideo9
*img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/3/11/7/t_screen4m_d722cbc.png
*img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/3/11/7/t_screen2m_a5a9f7b.png
*img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/3/11/6/t_screen3m_b918aac.png
*img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/3/11/6/t_screen1m_6e3e188.png


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ 

thanx for the screenies..  

yup, EP 630 are also based on the same lines , infact the part where SONY is printed, is it hard ?? coz the EP 630's that similar part is soft silicon rubbery type..  

but, yes it looks good, dunno how it sounds, as never used them.


----------



## shri (Nov 7, 2008)

Ya that part is made of hard plastic. Its comfortable though. Can wear them while sleeping. Doesn't hurt.


----------



## shercheeta (Nov 7, 2008)

hey hey !!!
Am so happy !!!!!!!!
Got m33 4.01 finally !!!!!!!!
just trying to experiment to play my ps1 games on this one heck of a Gadget !

_"the Pandora batt is NOIT named this way by Sony (i hope u must also be knwing this)_"
he he ! of course ! i was just wondering at the ingenuity of the guys who came up with the name !!! 

_"but the GOW type of games wud be the PRINCE OF PERSIA (POP) series..

btw, u shud also try out sum lesser known titles like Puzzle Quest too, they are awesomely addictive.. _"

Puzzle quest seems to have quite a few of you tagged !
So definitely gonna give it a try !


ps- nice tip off for the sony headsets (Sony MDR EX32LP)
Was looking for one myself !
Gonna give it a try !

Meanwhile guys how about sharing some absolutely bombastic games that you have played !
Like GOW and Puzzle quest ! it would be good to hear about those *really* good games !!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ 

well, for me the CREATIVE EP 630 are the best for PSP use..  so im happy with it..no plans of changing this with another brand..

Also..wat u wanna share (in wat sense) the so called "bombastic" games tat we hv played ?? lol.. 

I hv played GOW, POP series, Puzzle quest, SOCOM series, Syphon Filter series and many more, wud u want me to post my PSP GAMES list ???  i wud do tat if u want to see the games list.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2008)

------------------------
------------------------
------------------------

*A Problem:* Guys, i placed the wallpapers made for the PSP (480x272 reso) into ms0:/PSP/PHOTO directory wen in USB mode and  wen i DC my PSP from the USB mode, and goto the PICTURES in the PSP (wen the PSP is NOT connected to the usb mode) i jus cant see my wallpapers ???

I also tried placing the same PSP wallapapers in ms0:/PICTURES directory but still i cant see my wallpapers ??

wat to do now ??? i wanna change my PSP's bg (background)


----------



## shercheeta (Nov 9, 2008)

_"u wanna share (in wat sense) the so called "bombastic" games tat we hv played ?? lol.. "

"wud u want me to post my PSP GAMES list ???  i wud do tat if u want to see the games list.. "_

That's exactly what i had in mind !!!!

In btw i finished Spiderman 2 ...Started playing yesterday (was having fever so lying in bed had loads of time to spare when i had the energy  )

Gotta say this thing -
Really had the "Spiderman" Experience !!!!
If you are looking for some serious web swinging combined with some fast gameplay 
and some decent fboss ights it's one game to go for !!!

Really had fun cracking it.
Now looking forward to playing Venom !

@ ashu -which firmware version are you running ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 10, 2008)

^^

well im on 3.90 m333 also tarey_g is on this very same firmware..  wat game is the spiderman ? action ?? or wat ?? plz post sumthing related to the game.. 
=================

btw, waiting for tarey to come online, and naswer few of my plugins related querries..

===============

To SHerCheeta: well buddy here is my list of PSP games.. 

								--------------------
 PSP GAMES LIST |:
								--------------------

1.) Mercury meltdown
2.) Brunswick Pro Bowling
3.) Crush
4.) Echochrome
5.) Pinball
6.) N Plus
7.) Pipe Mania
8.) R type command

9.) ATV offroad Fury
10.) SBK 08 
11.) MX vs ATM unleashed
12.) NFS Most wanted
13.) NFS Underground rivals
14.) Ridge Racer
15.) Ridge Racer 2
16.) sega rally revo
17.) Wipeout pure
18.) wipeout pulse
19.) WRC
20.) Flatout Head on
21.) Burnout Ledgends
22.) Burnout Dominator
23.) Twisted Metal Head On
24.) Ace X-Combat Skies of Deception

25.) SOCOM Tactical Strike
26.) SOCOM fireteam bravo 
27.) SOCOM fireteam bravo 2
28.) Killzone Liberation
29.) Metal gear acid
30.) Metal Gear solid portable Ops
31.) Metal Gear solid portable Ops plus
32.) Syphon Filter Dark Mirror
33.) Syphon Filter Combat Ops
34.) Syphon Filter Logans shadow
35.) GRAW 2
36.) Rainbow 6 vegas

37.) fifa street 2
38.) ssx on tour
39.) virtua tennis 1
40.) virtua tennis 3
41.) everybody's golf 2 (hot shots golf 2)
42.) Tiger Woods PGA tour 08
43.) FIFA 08
44.) FIFA 09
45.) PES 08

46.) world of pool
47.) world snooker challenge

48.) God of war - Chains of olympus
49.) Final fantasy VII - crisis core
50.) Prince of persia - revelations
51.) tekken - dark resurrection
52.) street fighter alpha 3
53.) patapon
54.) Daxter
55.) ValHalla Nights 2
56.) Dungeon Explorer-Warriors of Ancient Arts
57.) Puzzle Quest-Challenge of the Warlords
58.) Star Wars-The Force Unleashed
=====================================

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## girish.g (Nov 10, 2008)

because of studies dont get time to play, here's my collection
1.ratchet and clank:size matters
2. star wars battlefront renegade squadron
3.sonic rivals 2
4.naruto ultimate ninja heroes
5.Patapon
6.bleach
7.street fighter 3 alpha max
8.nplus
9.burnout dominator
10.prince of persia revelations
11.juiced eliminator
12.nfs carbon own the city
13.dragonballz shin budokai another road
14.echochrome
15.fifa street 2
16.fifa 08
17.nfs prostreet
18.defjam fight for ny
19.splinter cell essentials
20.wwe smackdown vs raw 2008
21.spiderman 3
22.ghost rider
23.syphon filter dark mirror
24.mortal kombat unchained
25.syphon filter combat ops
26.prince of persia rival swords
27.teenage mutant ninja turtles
28.crash tag team racing
29. crazy taxi fare wars
30.midnight club 3
31.medal of honour heroes 2
32.star wars battlefront 2
33.burnout legends
34.final fantasy 7 crisis core
35.metal gear solid portable ops
36.godfather
37.GTA vice city stories
38.transformers
39.atv offroad fury pro
40 star wars the force unleashed
41.tekken dark resurrection umd
42.god of war chains of olympus umd
43. dragonballz shin budokai umd
44.flat out head on
45.wipeout pulse
46.taito legends
47.fading shadows
48.sega rally revolution
49.wall-e
50 cabelas legendary adventure
51.syphon filter logans shadow
52.fading shadows
53.manhunt 2
54.spiderman friend or foe
55.guitar way to heaven amplified
56.lego batman
57. socom us navy seals fireteam bravo 2
58.killzone liberation
59.nba 08.
60.battlezone
61.worms 2
62.avatar-the last air bender
63.full auto battlelines 2
64.fifa 09
65.ridge racer
66.atv offroad fury balzing trials
67.chilli con carnage
68.call of duty roads to victory
69. guns showdown
70 nfs undercover
71.daxter
72.coded arms
73.coded arms contagion.
74.work time fun
75.monster hunter freedom
76.ssx on tour.
77.nfs underground rival
78.wwe smackdown vs raw
79.tomb raider anniversary.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry ashu you had to wait, i don't get much time these days to visit the forum  . 
This is the music plugin version i am using.

*pspupdates.qj.net/Music-prx-plugin-for-CFW-3-90-M33/pg/49/aid/119230


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ 
hey thanx alot gaurav..owe u man..

btw, is there any plugin wich wud allow me to see the lyrics of a song as  i play it on my PSP... its known as PSP Lyrics but i jus cant find the right .prx file for my 3.90 m333  so plz can u find this for me ?? (wenever u are free, im in no hurry)

coz i went to the same site whose link u hv givenhere, but i jus cant find the searches MATCHING my 3.90 m333.. how u make searches plz tell me ?? I hv tried "psp lyrics plugin for 3.90+m333" w'out the quotes in the search field, but i jus cant get anything suitable on that site.. 

also, Gaurav...yaar i d/loaded sum wallpapers for the PSP, but wen i placed those wallpapers in ms0:/PSP/PHOTO or even in ms0:/PICTURES i jus cant see those pics(wallpaprs) in my PSP's PICTURE mode... ?? is it bcoz if the screenshot plugin tat im using (the same that u are also using).. ?? or wats the reason ?
--------

@ girish:

yaar, u hv overtaken me in terms of the no, of games for the PSP..  congrats..
--------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2008)

Following types of image extensions are supported by PSP. 

jpeg (aka jpg)
tiff
gif
png
bmp

I hope your file is in one of these formats.


----------



## girish.g (Nov 10, 2008)

chilli con carnage,gun showdown and call of duty roads to victory added

has anybody played GRAW? is its controls like syphon filter. can anybody suugest games with controls like syphon filter.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 10, 2008)

@ tarey:

well, yes the psp wallpeprs are in the jpg a.k.a jpeg formant and also in 480x272 reso (the one wich is exactly supported by PSP) for its wallpapers, still i dunno wat the problem is..

Also, installed the 
music.prx plugin,
hold+ v2.4 plugin

for the PSP..they work jus as gr8...(thanx again to u tarey) for getting me introduced to these wonderful plugins.. 

any answers/results to my above querry ?? (the lyrics plugin query)
----------

@ girish:

well, yes i hv played GRAW2 for the PSP and it is really good too, the controls are responsive and the campaign is good too..yes, even though this is the VERY FIRST game for the PSP its still called GRAW2 instead of jus GRAW...

U start off with a training mode,and then into the missions..in deep forest type mission landscapes..

*img7.pictiger.com/5f6/17034265_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/c86/17034266_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/a5b/17034264_th.jpg
----------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## shercheeta (Nov 11, 2008)

@ashu and Girish !!!
That's some list guys!!!
I feel like i opened the pandoras box !!! 

in btw spiderman 2 is  an an action adventure if you are talking about the genre!
But gotta say it's one of it's kind when it comes to swinging !

Guys any good link for an ebook reader for psp ?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 11, 2008)

@ashu, 
I haven't tried any lyrics plugin. You can search qj.net for that. gaming sites are blocked in my office (obviously )


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ 

yup, no wonder... but will surely search at that site.. btw installed the latest version of *Hold+ (its version 3.3)* so now hv cxmb, screenshot, music and hold+ plugins on my PSP..  

any other plugins apart from there are u using tarey ? 
---------------

@ shercheeta: buddy, for an ebook reader i used *IR Shell *(a sorta app for the PSP, but got really bored with it)..btw "*bookr*" is an ebook reader plugin, it really didnt work on my cfw (3.90 m333) even though it claimed to be runnable..

search for these... 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 11, 2008)

The PSP 3000 is out. INR 9440 only. Will get it after my exams.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ 

but, its NON moddable...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 11, 2008)

@Pathik, bad idea at the moment. 
First thing its unmoddable so far (as ashu said)
Second thing is that 3000 has very bad interlacing issues ( Link )


----------



## hellgate (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^ the psp3000 has been modded by 'royginald'.though modding it wasnt as easy as with the 1k & 2k models.
the mobo is a TA-090.wat he did was he change the procy of the 3k psp with the procy of 2k psp.then downgraded the fw.the rest was he was able run homebrew apps and iso/cso games.the -ve side was that display and sound doesnt work (he was using it with his monitor),the reason being that the pin-out 4 the display and sound r diff for the new cpu.
he said that it'll be completely hacked very soon.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 11, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  the psp3000 has been modded by 'royginald'.though modding it wasnt as easy as with the 1k & 2k models.



lol, when i read this part, i was overjoyed.

But sadly thats not a hack which is very feasible,i read abt that on QJ, you need a proccy of old PSP ! hehehe...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 11, 2008)

Haha!. But I still have 3 months left and by that time something good should definitely come up. 

BTW what are the current rates of the PSP Slim at Ninja? Modded.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ 

well, afaik, NINJa still sells NON MODDED a.ka original PSPs at the official price adn to get it modded, u hv to pay an extra Rs.250 and he'll mod in front of u after removing the PSP straight from the official SONY packing..  

but yes, this said,,... it was only wen the older PSP 2000 were available (with the old mobo) and i got it the same way as i said above..  
i.e Rs.8990/- for the then OFFICIAL price of PSP S&L + Rs.250/- for modding my PSP to CFW 3.90 m333 (wich was the latest at that time).. 
-------------

Yup, i agree to gaurav (tarey_g) as that hack on the new PSP with replacing the mobo is jus not such a breakthru in the modding world, it was simply a case of NEW CAR fitted with an OLD ENGINE..where the horns and headlights jus giv problems all the time..
--------------

*to all:* guys, any new games (not new in terms of release date but jus different games) for PSP tat any one of u hv tried ?? haven't GOT sum PSP games since a long while..  
*so sending out this SOS to all (girish, tarey, max_demon and everyone else too)*
---------------------
btw, Gaurav (tarey), yaar i was finally able to beat Dugog (the boss at Dun Kor mountains) in Puzzle Quest..  feeling so so relieved.. 
---------------------

Cheers n-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't defeat lord bane  , Evil has won in the end


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ 

u hv all my sympathy... dark knight warrior..may the ppl of digit and also of Bartonia welcome u with open arms....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 12, 2008)

@ Gaurav , Ashu , Pathik ---- Buddies u found any plugin which plays the video in full screen irrespective of the default aspect ratio ? [ means that the black bars at top n bottom shudn't be visible ]


----------



## girish.g (Nov 12, 2008)

@ashu try guns showdown its a pretty cool game.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2008)

^^
Maine kaha hi tha.Par sunta kaun hai?


----------



## Pathik (Nov 12, 2008)

@ BB, but it would either lead to stretching or horizontal bars on the sides then.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 12, 2008)

anyone tried PSP Revoultion and Gunner Hero

Addictive games!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 13, 2008)

girish.g said:


> @ashu try guns showdown its a pretty cool game.





Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Maine kaha hi tha.Par sunta kaun hai?


Accha bhaiya.. will try that game now..  yup i remember u giving me threatenings on yahoo msngr abt trying this game, will surely try it out now.. btw hv u guys played CUBE ??? its a puzzle game similar on the lines of Mercury..  try it...



BBThumbHealer said:


> @ Gaurav , Ashu , Pathik ---- Buddies u found any plugin which plays the video in full screen irrespective of the default aspect ratio ? [ means that the black bars at top n bottom shudn't be visible ]



Well see this link.. it has got many media players and Apps...so maybe u can get wat u are searching for, even me searching for this kind of app, so if i get it i wil lalso post it specially..  but as of now plz see this link ---> *dl.qj.net/Media-Apps-Homebrew-Applications-PSP-/catid/140 

*Hey, also ( after posting the reply, i was still searching for a same kind of video player and LUCKILY i got this) see this LINK..(below)
**dl.qj.net/PSPlayer-2.0-PSP-Homebrew-Applications/pg/12/fid/24022/catid/140
 it has got a *PSP video PLAYER in wich it supports a MAX video reso* of 480 x 272 (wich is the same full screen as occupied by PSP wallpapers..) 



max_demon said:


> anyone tried PSP Revoultion and Gunner Hero
> 
> Addictive games!!


Well, currently playing CUBE demo and trying to get that FULL version.. 
---------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 13, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> *Hey, also ( after posting the reply, i was still searching for a same kind of video player and LUCKILY i got this) see this LINK..(below)
> **dl.qj.net/PSPlayer-2.0-PSP-Homebrew-Applications/pg/12/fid/24022/catid/140
> it has got a *PSP video PLAYER in wich it supports a MAX video reso* of 480 x 272 (wich is the same full screen as occupied by PSP wallpapers..)
> .



Meri bhi koi nahi sunta  , I suggested this player few weeks ago , it also plays divx/xvid having resolution less than or equal to 480x272.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 13, 2008)

^^ 

kya baat kar raha hain.. did u recommend this player ?? lol..  (swear i was really UNaware of it).. but chalo.. atleast i was put to work by BB for searching for such a plugin...

And, are u using this same plugin for ur movies ?? 
-----------------

*To all:* guys, i hv helped many of u here..  so plz I need a help too, am looking for a music plugin wich will display the lyrics of a song wen i listen to it on my PSP simlutaneously.. so this dhaMki goes too all of u to PLEASE help !! 
-----------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2008)

PSP - Need for speed Undercover is out !

Anyone got it ?


----------



## girish.g (Nov 17, 2008)

will try to get it.tom clancy rainbow six vegas and twisted metal head on added


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ same here...

offtopic: btw still addicted to Puzzle Quest.. (level 26 as a warrior), roaming in quests at Dun Kor and around the KOR mountains.. ..Tarey bhaiyaa..  did u defeat Bane or no ?


----------



## hahahari (Nov 17, 2008)

Can you use it to read PDF and .doc files? and what is the cost?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 17, 2008)

Got NFS undercover for PSP.In process of getting for PC


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 17, 2008)

hahahari said:


> Can you use it to read PDF and .doc files? and what is the cost?



sorry to ask, 

but to wich reply u asking this ??? are u looking for a pdf and text (notepad) reader for PSP ?? if yes, then google for a App named "bookr" 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Got NFS undercover for PSP.In process of getting for PC



Aare yaar, screenshots for the same (PSP version only)  also, HOW is the graphics and controls ?? coz the previous NFS series on PSP sucked on controls part..


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 18, 2008)

No luck with defeating lord bane yet  , started playing Syphon Filter - Logan's Shadow .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ 

ooh i see...well im still with PQ  playing quests of that hungry orc (forgot the name)...were u playing PQ as warrior or as sum other class ??


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 19, 2008)

I was playing as warrior, and yes that orc eats abslutely anything even rocks. 
-----------------------------------


Breaking News 

PSP 3000 finally, inevitably hacked !!



> Hacking the PSP has long been a popular pastime, but the 3000 model has proven a tough nut to crack. Don't pop open the champagne just yet, though, Sony -- Datel has revealed a special battery peripheral called the Lite Blue Tool that boots the handheld console into service mode, where downgrades to earlier, cracked firmwares are possible. Of course, most older PSPs could be downgraded without any additional hardware and you only needed a battery like Pandora if you failed the idiot test and bricked your system, but be patient, pirates totally legit homebrew types -- Rome wasn't burnt in a day. Lite Blue is priced at an affordable


----------------------------------------

and in other news 



> *kabaddi, kho kho & kite-flying coming to PS2/PSP in 2009*
> 
> Indian site dnaindia.com is reporting that Sony Computer Entertainment (SCE) will launch PS2 and PSP titles that feature traditional games such as kite-flying, kabaddi and kho kho. The titles will have rural settings/backgrounds and there are also plans to take the games into international markets. They are set to hit India in March 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## girish.g (Nov 19, 2008)

great. coded arms contagion added


----------



## p!e (Nov 19, 2008)

*img.qj.net/uploads/articles_module/102944/irshell-skinningcontest-psp-homebrew_qjgenth.png?123304
hi IR shell 4.7 is released for 5.0 m33.
**pspslimhacks.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/irsmenuqt1-300x170.jpg
*pspslimhacks.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/irsmenuqt1.jpg


any one know how to put it on psp .?
really waiting to have this one on my psp.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 20, 2008)

@ tarey : well, a really gr8 news yaar.. , it was bound to be cracked..  (poor sony  ) and richer we (the ppl) 

also, yup, i remembered, that Orc's name is Drong  (he is a real nice and bubbly Orc)  (i completed all his wishes for food and then he joined my party)  
-----------------
@ girish: well hw is the graphics ?? and wat is the game like ? screenshots will be really good 
(dnt gimme the gamespot kinda review where they said its more of a sci fi game with many number crunching paswrd unlocking type of game..) 
-----------------
@ p!e:well buddy, wenever u d/load any plugin, say this one "iRSHELL", u will get a readme with that to install in on ur type of PSP FW... so follow that..  else we are here to help u steb-by-step..
but, DONT jus go for those nice cool looks (u jus posted) for iRSHELL, as it is NOT much worth to hv that plugin, i hv used it b4 so saying with all experience.. 
-------------
*to all: yaar, any one played NFS UC (under cover) for PSP ??? *plz post ur experience abt controls(the prev NFS ctrls sucked on PSP) and graphics, pleaseeeeeee
--------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 20, 2008)

Currently addicted to Syphon Filter Logan's Shadow. Awesome game  .

*www.dignews.com/admin/screenshoot/sf_logan_shadow_13.jpg

*www.the-laser.com/SyphonFilter_Logan_1.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^ 

yup, i was also playing this game extensively, b4 moving on to KILLZONE LIBERATION


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 20, 2008)

One thing to you both..

I am planning to buy a psp very soon... can u guys compile everything that has been discussed..the updation..downgrading...codecs..players.apps...games played...all the useful info in the FIRST PAGE.....

It be very useful rather than going through each page


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a bad idea , but it requires time. 
Hopefully someone can do that. I will append it to the first post , or you can ask any member having admin rights to do that.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

Watching SlipKnot Disasterpeices concert on my PSP and magically it looks better than on PC. I think its bcoz the resolution of PSP screen is less and the video's is more and therefore it looks for crispier and DVD-like. Whatever it is, its fun to watch all nine of them headbanging up and down in DVD quality .


----------



## girish.g (Nov 20, 2008)

@ashu
actually the game is like that. the game is about killing aliens and stuff. the weapons are really great.that password thing is true, you need to find the common number in two rows of number to hack the doors to open it. i haven't played it much so i cant tell you more.
coded arms, nfs undercover, daxter added


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2008)

@tarey_g,the game surely seems to be mind-blowing,gonna try it very soon.Visuals are greeat.I got NFS Undercover for PSP but just can't find the right plugin for screenshots for 5.00m33


----------



## hellgate (Nov 21, 2008)

didnt find Undercover for psp to b gud.its ok at best though the babe's a looker.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 21, 2008)

girish.g said:


> @ashu
> actually the game is like that. the game is about killing aliens and stuff. the weapons are really great.that password thing is true, you need to find the common number in two rows of number to hack the doors to open it. i haven't played it much so i cant tell you more.
> coded arms, nfs undercover, daxter added


well, looks promising..will add this game to my list..  is this game anything similar to eother Syphon Filter series or the Socom series ?? (coz u and me hv both played these games) hence asking .. 



m-jeri said:


> One thing to you both..
> 
> I am planning to buy a psp very soon... can u guys compile everything that has been discussed..the updation..downgrading...codecs..players.apps...games played...all the useful info in the FIRST PAGE.....
> 
> It be very useful rather than going through each page



yup, really nice point added..will try to make such a thing..(not the whole of it though..lol..)  i will try to build a info about games (how the games are, ok, good, better, bad, awesome or jus hopeless.. ), applications (plugins) ONLY..  not gonna take up the responsibility of the downgrading the PSP.. 

I think *Max_demon* can compile that...and write it into a good text..in point wise fashion.. 



tarey_g said:


> Not a bad idea , but it requires time.
> Hopefully someone can do that. I will append it to the first post , or you can ask any member having admin rights to do that.


Yaar, u too take up sum responsibility naa..  apart from jus appending our info to the 1st page..  (yup, i knw u are busy with office work.. so jus joking, dnt take it seriously..)



Sunny1211993 said:


> @tarey_g,the game surely seems to be mind-blowing,gonna try it very soon.Visuals are greeat.I got NFS Undercover for PSP but just can't find the right plugin for screenshots for 5.00m33


HOw is the game yaar ?? i mean the controls ?? really good like the wrc series ?? or it still sucks like all previous NFS series for the PSP... ????
---------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 21, 2008)

Completed SF Logan's shadow 9/10  .

@sunny, I think taking screenshots is a default functionality of the Sony 5.x firmware. You dont need any plugin for that anymore.

ok googled for it and found this, its upto devs to include Screenshot functionality in their games.


> The new firmware also includes hooks for developers to implement a screenshot function in their games; the feature will only work in games


----------



## girish.g (Nov 21, 2008)

@ashu coded arms its not like both the games its a different game, but the controls are just like syphon filter.played nfs undercover, i dont think this game is any better than the previous ones. nfs carbonwn the city was way better than this.
btw i made my bettery pandora yesterday.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 21, 2008)

@Ashu,very similar to the previous games.Controls are somewhat good but the game's boring.Graphics aren't very good either.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ 

thanx sunny and girish for ur views guys..  

will be getting NFS UC by today evening.. and Coded arms maybe by tomo..


----------



## max_demon (Nov 21, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> I think *Max_demon* can compile that...and write it into a good text..in point wise fashion..



isnt cfw /flashing against forum rules


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 22, 2008)

^^ ok then u better NOT do that...   (simple)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Still hooked to FIFA09.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 22, 2008)

Added Midnight Club-LA Remix to my collection.. 
Still addicted to PQ (puzzle Quest)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Have LA since a long time. Nice game.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 22, 2008)

^^ 

i see.. well will try it today.. on my PSP.. : D


----------



## girish.g (Nov 22, 2008)

ive finished gun showdown and midnight club(LA career) on psp.now playing chili con carnage


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 22, 2008)

Any idea wats the cost of 16GB MS Pro Duo From Sandisk ? is it easily available n does PSP-2000 supports it ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ PSP supports it,  yes ofcourse it does but no idea where its available..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 23, 2008)

m on OFW 5.00 ... r u sure it will support coz otherwise , m dead if i buy it !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ heyhey dude, i dunno abt Firmwares supporting 16 GB cards, but i said that in general abt PSP 2000s supporting it..


----------



## girish.g (Nov 23, 2008)

ssx on tour added.
btw made my battery pandora and my magic memory stick. modding psp was easy anybody who wants their psp modded in gurgaon can contact me.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^
how did u make a normal psp slim & lite battery (1200 maH) as a pandora one ??

btw added 

NFS UnderCover (the controls are way way better than the prev NFS titles)
Midnight club-LA remix (the gameplay is a bit blurry on the PSP)
Coded Arms
Field Commander 

to my gaming list.. 
-----------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## girish.g (Nov 24, 2008)

dude i have a phat psp the battery is 1800 mah. yesterday i was playing undercover got bored after the first area, LA is wayyy better.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, guys

Feast ur eyes on the game---> *NEED FOR SPEED-UNDERCOVER*  ("NFS UC" to be used throughout 

this short review by me) for the PSP from EA SPORTS-- It's in the game....

First of all, having being played the previous 2 game titles from the NFS series,

1.) NFS Most Wanted
2.) NFS-Underground Rivals

on the PSP by me, these versions of NFS lacked sum serious controls features and the game was marred with really bad, infact aweful in game car controls. The controls were so so soft that even the slightest of motions on the analog stick wud send the car RAMMING (bangind/ scraping off its body) along the sides of the race trace (the street circuits)..

*START OF NFS UC:* The start of NFS UC begins with u (the player) at the wheels of a car and cops behind u, so u jus hv to drive well to move out of their sights on a broad (well NOT so broad, as the PSP screen is small..lol..) highway...passing thru a swarm of cars and other vehicles, basically jus get ur @$$ out from the cops grasp.. simple..lol... here is the screenshot (below):
*img7.pictiger.com/357/17412670_th.jpg​
*AREAS TO RACE*: NFS UC has 3 locations (atleast this is wat i was able to figure out from the in game map) to race in and player starts from the SUNSET HILL location in career mode. (screenshots below):

Overall map of NFS UC:
*img7.pictiger.com/bd2/17412662_th.jpg



Map of one of the areas of NFS UC:SUNSET HILLS:
*img7.pictiger.com/3d7/17412642_th.jpg​
*RACING MODES:* NFS UC has Circuit, Sprint, Outrun, TAKE-out-the-cops (dunno wat is eaxctly called, but this is my name given to this mode, wherein we bang Cop cars jus as in the PC version of NFS MW)...

*CONTROLS:* Well, in NFS UC, the controls are NOT really over the top, but yes, its been a lot more improved as compared to its predesessors (NFS MW and NFS UG Rivals).. and this time, in NFS UC, its day time racing 
(atleast till the point where i hv played, i.e 
Game Completed: 6% of the on going Career mode with,
Bounty: 16,440 and
Cash: $28,650, this after purchasing 2 new cars apart from my already owned car in game)

Also, the use of *Slow mode * (to slow down time while nearing a difficult corner or to dodge cops in tricky situations) is really a helpful thing, as i used them 1st tiem in this game and was really impressed with it.

The *L trigger is for NOS *and the *R trigger for Hand brake*, it is really responsive to make a U Turn 

jus wen the cops get hot on ur tails..nevertheless, u can always choose ur control settings from 3 options (in the options menu)


*GAME MODES:* So, this game has a Career Mode, Quick Race mode and Multiplayer mode the many  features wich are basic to every title of the NFS franchise, so nothing special to talk about.
I am currently in the Career mode and here I hv started with the SUNSET HILL (main area, out the 3 available main areas for racing), each sub-area (areas withing the main area SUNSET HILLS) has 3 or 2 or jus 1 type of racing modes where u hv to win to advance (unlock) further sub-areas in the same main-area.

Start of the Career mode with a cut scene (not decent graphics even)..
*img7.pictiger.com/e6a/17412666_th.jpg




Overhead camera jus b4 start of the race:
*img7.pictiger.com/2a7/17412672_th.jpg




Overhead camera jus b4 start of the race:
*img7.pictiger.com/ea9/17412673_th.jpg




In-game race screen..
*img7.pictiger.com/927/17412664_th.jpg

​
U can jus try and Win races in the sub area to really OWN the subarea or really go out there and DOMINATE 
(by always having the biggest lead in timing while in 1st place of a race) i.e WINning with the biggest margin of time will make u DOMINATE the race and if u DOMINATE all the events in that particular sub area, then u DOMINATE that sub area.

*SOME OF THE CARS OF CAREER MODE:* screenshots below:
Nissan:
*img7.pictiger.com/fe6/17412651_th.jpg




Pontiac Firebird:
*img7.pictiger.com/9fd/17412654_th.jpg




Mazda:
*img7.pictiger.com/788/17412649_th.jpg




Pontiac Solstice:
*img7.pictiger.com/d2b/17412657_th.jpg




Ford Mustang:
*img7.pictiger.com/84e/17412646_th.jpg




One of the Police cars encountered in-game while driving and the screen turns blue, same as in NFS MW (PC version):
*img7.pictiger.com/ebe/17412658_th.jpg​

*CAR UPGRADES:* THere are Performance and Visual upgrades, the 2 types of upgrades available in game 

for the Car...
*Performance Upgrades has:* Engine, Handling, Chasis, Turbo and Nitro upgrades (from level-1 min upgrade wich also takes a small sum of ur winning money to upgrade  to level-5, the MAX upgrade)
*Visual Upgrades has:* Body Kits, Spoilers, Hoods, Rims, Tint, Paint, Vinyls, 

*SOUND TRACKS:* The sound tracks included in NFS UC are really good, i mean some of them were NOT 

at all liked by me (im not gonna mention wich ones, as many ppl wich jus pounce on me hearing this..lol..) but 

im surely gonna mantion my favs for this.. wich were:

1.) The Formula of Fear
2.) Tempest (both the vocal as well as the instrumental versions of this same song)
3.) High velocity
4.) burning fence
5.) The warning... etc.....etc....

Also, if u hv ur own mp3 (placed in ms0:/MUSIC) folder, then u can make them play in game.. (i added sum Mike Oldfield, Delerium and Chicane songs) : D

*TRACKS*: the in game tracks are largely open and really wide high way kind of roads very much like those of NFS MW (PC version) so making the car burst out with full Nitrous will really make u feel the KING OF SPEED.. : D also wen at high speeds, the in game camera really shakes and in turn gives a real sense of thrill of driving a car (with level-1 Performance upgrades applied).

*IN GAME VISUALS/GRAPHICS:* Considering the PSP screen being really small, this time the graphics are really not up to the mark, cars really look choppy, the cop cars looks like its hired straight from sum outclass boring film, sum kind of really low budget crap..*looks like the recession thing in the US has also affected the PSP gaming and graphics industry...lol... *
The graphics are NOTHING much to be talked about, but each car really handles gr8 wen Performance upgrades are applied...


Overall, this is NOT the best of NFS titles to hit the PSP, but still its better than the previous titles of NFS...... : )
===============================================
--------------------------------------------------------------------
===============================================​
*Hope u guys liked my review and atleast it was worthly of an applause, be it even the smallest of applauds (if not the loudest)..*

I hv NOT gone by the book (reviews given by gaming sites) and hence its my 100% original review of this game.. comments are welcome... : )
===============================================
--------------------------------------------------------------------
===============================================​
Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 25, 2008)

Well done , i can't see the pics you have added in your post because the image host you have used is blocked in my office.

i started Call of Duty on PSP , boring so far. Also playing Resident evil1(PS1) on PSP, which is far more entertaining


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^ thank u for the appreciation..  btw, i hv used pictiger to host my images.. 

also Got Field Commander for the PSP... havent played yet..


----------



## girish.g (Nov 25, 2008)

great review of a faltu game.what kind of game is field commander and please do mention the controls. playing daxter now.great game playing it for the second time.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^ 

well, thanx for the comment.. 

btw, field commander is a turn based strategy kinda game, gamespot gave it a 8.4 score.. so lets see how it is...will try it today.. : )


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome Review Ashu For NFS UC  ..... Played it on PC and it was totally crap , lukin frwd to play it on my PSP after i get that modded


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ 

thanx buddy, yup i agree there is NOT much to speak abt NFS UC.... as the similar game was NFS MW.. im jus hoping to get the PC version jus for the graphics and cars and tracks.. nothing exciting abt the game modes.. 
------------

Btw played FIELD COMMANDER.... if any of u guys hv played a turn based strategy game then i must admit wholeheartedly that this is the BEST and i mean THE BEST and TRICKIEST turn based strategy gmae for the PSP./.. play it and then only u can believe it.. 

although plz DO NOT expect crisp graphics for this game, the emphasis is more on the turn based strategy rather than the game's graphics..

if any one of u hv played MGS ACID (on the PSP) wich contained moving the lead character, Snake in steps of 3 to advance thru the game, then this game FIELD COMMANDER is relaly based on those lines... 

I knw this is a really different genre of PSP game... (like say Puzzle quest was, wich combined puzzle+rpg elements to get a cracker of a game title for the PSP)... 
------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## shri (Nov 27, 2008)

Someone was asking for PSP karaoke player...?
*pspupdates.qj.net/pspKaraoke-karaoke-player-for-the-PSP/pg/49/aid/112831

I haven't tried it myself yet.


----------



## girish.g (Nov 28, 2008)

Updated to 5.00 m33-3.

does any one know how to put 1.50 addon, whenever i try to put it formats psp's flash memory.


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi everybody

i just brought a PSP 2004 today
can u provide me with link of some PSP game demos
till now i have installed the killzone liberation and ridge racer demo .


i have the original V4.01 firmware .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> i just brought a PSP 2004 today
> can u provide me with link of some PSP game demos
> ...



Get it modded... wait... err I dont think you can mod a PSP-2004.. but I can be wrong. Ashu8888ashu8888, shed some light on this please.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ u can get the PSP-2000 modded ... no prbs. in doing so !

BTW , Ashu , Gaurav Or Pathik , have u ever shopped online and that too like from eBay US or like Amazon.com ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

He has a PSP-200*4*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 29, 2008)

Psychosocial wrote:





> He has a PSP-2004


well mine too says model: PSP 2004 and i got it modded perfectly fine bro.. so it always doesnt mean that PSP2004 are un moddable.. 

To davidboon:

buddy,. ur PSP a.k.a PSP2004 seems to me (as it is on a OFW 4.01) MAY BE non moddable (as of now).. well im jus speculating this...

as in the USA version of PSP2004, they come loaded with OFW 4.05 (wich has the non moddable mobo the *TA 088 v3* remember, all the numbers in the adjacent said mobo is required to term it as a NON MODDABLE mobo)and urs is OFW 4.01

Also, Sony Worldwide as well as Sony India said tat all PSPs after or in the month of Sept, 2008 will come with the new mobo a.k.a the TA 088 v3 (wich is simply NON MODDABLE PSPs..)

SO wen did u buy ur PSP ???

but WAIT.... (heres a life line for u)....try this...

Have a a look below the battery (not at the back of the battery but at the place where ur battery is placed on ur PSP and look on the psp console, theres this *date code*, what does yours say? 

to give people an idea, if its the same as someone elses and its been cfw'd then you are fine, well in theroy anyway, cant hurt to check the date code thingy..

Mine says this ---> *DATE CODE 8B* ..so I modded it and installed CFW.. so check it and answer here..  
--------------
BB wrote:


> BTW , Ashu , Gaurav Or Pathik , have u ever shopped online and that too like from eBay US or like Amazon.com ?


Well, i hv just made purchases from ebay.in (the indian site of ebay) and NOT from the US site or Amazon for that matter.. so cant comment on that.. maybe u can ask the ebay.in ppl via email abt how secure it is to buy stuff from their site based at US..  
-------------------


Cheers n e-peace...

-------------------
-------------------
*EDIT: EDIT:* well, I think the *PSPs with OFW 4.01  hv the NON moddable T-088 v3* motherboard...  

*NOTE: *(the 'v3' is important in TA-088 to term it as a NON MODDABLE mobo)...

but...*DavidBoon* also check out that *DATE CODE* tat i told above... and lets pray for the best... (but i still doubt its a non moddable PSP...  )
---------------------

----------------

Also read this below:


> TA-088 v1 - This comes out with the 3.71 firmware. You can not softmod a P**dora Battery with this motherboard. However, this mobo can be h@ckd if you have a P**dora Battery and a Magic Memory Stick.
> 
> TA-088 v2 - This comes out with the 3.90 firmware. Same as TA-088 v1. However, this motherboard can only be h@ckd with the P**dora Battery and the DC7.
> 
> TA-088 v3 - This comes out with the 4.XX firmware (where X is the any number). This is the worst of all the motherboards you can get. This motherboard can not be h@ckd


............ so.... !!! hmmm.....


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 29, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> *EDIT: EDIT:* well, I think the *PSPs with OFW 4.01  hv the NON moddable T-088 v3* motherboard...
> 
> *NOTE: *(the 'v3' is important in TA-088 to term it as a NON MODDABLE mobo)...
> 
> ...



Correct, PSP's with 4.01 firmware in the market have T-088 motherboard. my friend got PSP yesterday and had to pay 9700/-  for a moddable PSP having 3.xx firmware by default. The PSP with 4.01 firmware was available for 8800/- .

BTW, in needd of a urgent info, i am going to order this 8GB memory card,
*www.lynx-india.com/products_pictures/Sandisk%20Memory%20Stick%20Pro%20Duo%20Ultra%20II%208GB-L.jpg
pls tell me if there will be any problem. All those who have 8GB mem cards in their PSP , is there any drawback of using it?
URGENT HELP NEEDED  !!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

^^Buy it and tell me if you have any problems... me needs something like this too .


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ Great ! you want me to be the Guinea pig . 


Anyways Urgent help needed , I have no memory card at the moment hence PSP is of no use until I get a new card !


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 29, 2008)

@ ashu888
on the box its written that the psp was manufactured on october 2008

so does that meant its unmoddable ???

and the code written is
DATE CODE 8C


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 29, 2008)

Arey Someone help me with my Query !!!!  .


----------



## girish.g (Nov 29, 2008)

somebody help me too
does any one know how to put 1.50 addon for 5.00 m33-3, whenever i try to put it formats psp's flash memory and i cant play multiplayer anymore.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 29, 2008)

> @ ashu888
> on the box its written that the psp was manufactured on october 2008
> 
> so does that meant its unmoddable ???
> ...



Well since, 
1.) ur DATE CODE 8C (is different from mine, 8B) also,
2.) the PSP purchased by u is in the Month of Oct,2008 (wen Sony themselves announced that all PSPs will be REPLACED by the newer (non moddable) mobo the TA-088 v3 from the month of end Sept,2008
3.) also, it has come installed with OFW 4.01 (mine was with ofw 3.71)
--------------

All of these things really point to jus one possibility, tat ur PSP is unmoddable..  
-----------------
*but...!!!! there is one last confirmation tat u need to make..so read on..*

See the bar code sticker (it will be a white colored and square sticker roughly of the size of 2"x2") on the PSP box there must be sumthing written like this way (below):
*PSP-2004 PB
220-240V
G
<then a bar code> (with a sequence of numbers below the bar code)
<then another bar code> (with a 2nd sequence of numbers below the bar code)*

THe info (is from my PSP Box) and it means: (line-by-line explaination as given below)
1st line: the PSP is PSP-2004 (model is 2004), PB=Piano Black (the color of the PSP in the box)
2nd line: the PSP requires/works on a 220-240Volts
3rd line: the letter "*G*", this denotes PSP Slim Series will have the letter "G" or higher..
4th line: a bar code (not meant to be decrypted) as it will make no sense.
5th line: another bar code (not meant to be decoded either) for the same above reason.

*NOTE:* If u hv a letter "*C*" rather than a "*G*" on the 3rd line, it will surely mean that u have a *NON MODDABLE PSP with a TA-088 v3 mobo* so plz check and post ur result.. 
--------------

*This info SHUD be copied and pasted on the 1st page of this thread with the heading: Getting to know if u hv got a non moddable PSP...* tarey.. do the needfull buddy... (hope many of the guys here  will agree with me on this.. 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 29, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> BTW, in needd of a urgent info, i am going to order this 8GB memory card,
> *www.lynx-india.com/products_pictures/Sandisk%20Memory%20Stick%20Pro%20Duo%20Ultra%20II%208GB-L.jpg
> pls tell me if there will be any problem. All those who have 8GB mem cards in their PSP , is there any drawback of using it?
> URGENT HELP NEEDED  !!!



AFAIK , there's no prbs with the compatibility of PSP with 8GB MS Pro Duo ... My brother's having the original Sony Memory Stick inserted in his PSP !

BTW , how much is this one costing you Gaurav ?


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 29, 2008)

@ ashu888

I have the following information on the box

*PSP-2004 IS
220-240V
G*

so can i mod my PSP ??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 30, 2008)

^^

Hmm.... now u hv got me scratching my head...(confused).. u sure its mentioned as "G" and NOT as "C" ??

btw, really nice color, IS (Ice Silver) 

well, u can try modding BUT DO NOT try it urself, take ur PSP to a modder, he will  try modding it using a P**dora Battery+MMS(magic memory stick)... if ur PSP can be modded, the modding with be done in less than 2 mins..else if the PSP is NON moddable.. the P**dora battery+MMS will jus NOT respond... (so no fear of bricking ur PSP).. 

But yes, please as a sincere request, take ur PSP to a modder... u'll be charged a bare minimum of Rs.250/- (if at all the PSP gets modded) if not, then u DO NOT pay him the money.. as simple as that... 

btw, from where are u ?? Mumbai ?
--------------

*To all reading this:* Guys fyi, PSP comes in the following colors..:
1.) PB: Piano Black (this is wat i own, looks really good)
2.) IS: Ice Silver
3.) DR: Deep Red (this is wat i wanted actually, but jus cudnt find it  )
4.) MG: Mint Green
5.) CW: Ceramic White
6.) FB: Felicia Blue
7.) RP: Rose Pink
8.) LP: Lavender Purple
9.) BY: Bright Yellow  
-----------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 30, 2008)

@ ashu888
 i am from orissa .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ 

I see, so i think there is a LEAST possibility of u finding a professional Modder to Mod ur PSP...  u will hv to atleast reach calcutta, Delhi to get it modded...

btw, from where did u made the purchase of this PSP ??? Orissa itself ?? and How ?
I hope u hv read all my replies regarding the PSP confusion...

All the best mate..  
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 30, 2008)

@ashu888
I purchased the PSP from a SONY authorised showroom in Bhubaneswar .
It cost me Rs 8750 . In the box i got the PSP and a charger with a couple of manuals .


----------



## girish.g (Nov 30, 2008)

me too did some research and found out psp with 4.01 oe not moddable, but you should really check with a modder.
btw somebody help me too, to install 1.50 addon for 5.00 m33-3.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 30, 2008)

The above queries leave me in confusion and tension too .... my PSP came with OFW 3.90 and is a PSP 2001 .... is that one moddable ?


----------



## girish.g (Nov 30, 2008)

only the newer versions of the psp slim are non moddable.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 1, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> @ashu888
> I purchased the PSP from a SONY authorised showroom in Bhubaneswar .
> It cost me Rs 8750 . In the box i got the PSP and a charger with a couple of manuals .



Ooh i see... well better take ur PSP to a modder and check it.. as it is even if u and I were sure that ur new PSP was moddable, u wudn't hv tried modding all by urself.. isin't it.. ??  



BBThumbHealer said:


> The above queries leave me in confusion and tension too .... my PSP came with OFW 3.90 and is a PSP 2001 .... is that one moddable ?



Well dont worry dude... jus check my post in the previous page (where i hv said in detail abt the DATE CODE and the BAR CODE thingy) and check for urself and post it here.. 

Btw...since u got ur PSP with ofw 3.90, u must SURELY hv a TA-088 v2 mobo wich is (a really good news for u) is TOTALLY Moddable.. 

I myself got the PSP 2004 with ofw 3.71 (wich simply means it has got TA-088 v1 mobo) wich is ALSO moddable, the only exception lies in the *v3* mobo 
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## fabler (Dec 1, 2008)

guys.. anyone knows the price of psp-2000 and psp-3000. I'm confused coz when I search on net I found that some sites says 14K and some says 9K. and I've visited local stores but they've only psp-2000.


----------



## shri (Dec 1, 2008)

PSP 3000 - MRP Rs. 9,490.
PSP 2000 - MRP Rs. 8,990.

Source : *www.sony.co.in/productcategory/gam-psp-console


----------



## fabler (Dec 1, 2008)

shri said:


> PSP 3000 - MRP Rs. 9,490.
> PSP 2000 - MRP Rs. 8,990.
> 
> Source : *www.sony.co.in/productcategory/gam-psp-console



Thanks bro... I didn't know that sony is providing prices on their official site.. 

I surf the link you've provided and compare both the PSP version. But there is no much difference. Is it better to go for PSP 3000 in only 1000 bucks more? is it possible to upgrade firmware in psp 3000 to play ISOs?


----------



## shri (Dec 1, 2008)

PSP 2000 will be phased out and will be replaced by 3000 model. If you had gone through some of the previous posts you would understand that 3000 model is not modifiable (no custom firmwares) as of now. And you may be unlucky if the PSP 2000 model currently available has an unmodifiable board. Go through ashu888's posts for details.


----------



## girish.g (Dec 1, 2008)

better buy the psp2000 over the psp3000 as the newer psp 2000 and 3000 aren't moddable. psp 3000 has shorter battery life, screen issues.

monster hunter freedom,wtf,nfs underground rival added.
will be getting tomb raider anniversary soon.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 2, 2008)

fabler said:


> guys.. anyone knows the price of psp-2000 and psp-3000. I'm confused coz when I search on net I found that some sites says 14K and some says 9K. and I've visited local stores but they've only psp-2000.





fabler said:


> Thanks bro... I didn't know that sony is providing prices on their official site..
> 
> I surf the link you've provided and compare both the PSP version. But there is no much difference. Is it better to go for PSP 3000 in only 1000 bucks more? is it possible to upgrade firmware in psp 3000 to play ISOs?


Please check ur PM.. 



shri said:


> PSP 2000 will be phased out and will be replaced by 3000 model. If you had gone through some of the previous posts you would understand that 3000 model is not modifiable (no custom firmwares) as of now. And you may be unlucky if the PSP 2000 model currently available has an unmodifiable board. Go through ashu888's posts for details.


Yup already educated him abt the PSPs... 



girish.g said:


> better buy the psp2000 over the psp3000 as the newer psp 2000 and 3000 aren't moddable. psp 3000 has shorter battery life, screen issues.
> 
> monster hunter freedom,wtf,nfs underground rival added.
> will be getting tomb raider anniversary soon.


Well told him abt wat to check for wen buying a PSP...coz now even many of the PSP2000 models hv a non moddable mobo  the TA-088 v3.....

ME added... 
1.) Jeanne D'Arc--------------------------Turn based strategy
2.) Worms Open Warfare 2-------------Turn based strategy
3.) Disgaea-Afternoon of Darkness----Turn based strategy
4.) Manhunt 2----------------------------Action Adventure
5.) Super Star Dust Portable-----------Arcade shooter
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## girish.g (Dec 2, 2008)

me added wwe smackdown vs raw 2009, tomb raider anniversary. worms 2 and manhunt are great i too have them.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ 

oh i see... btw are the graphics of wwe  good ?? and the controls ?


----------



## girish.g (Dec 2, 2008)

ive not played it yet wwe 08 graphics were good. playing wtf:work time fun and nfs underground rival.wtf is game for timepass contains small minigames with bad graphics really not recommended.
nfs underground rivals is great(but no free roam) the drag race mode is good havent played much but there are other race modes too.will write about it later.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all, 
I am having hard time finding a original 8GB MSPD. Please suggest me a reliable online shop or any shop in Pune from where I can get the card.
I checked www.lynx-india.org, they have quoted Sandisk MSPD Ultra II for 2700/- but they dont have it in stock currently.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ 

well  buddy, here also i enquired for teh same (8 gb sandisk MSPD) and all the shops tell me tat we don't keep that capacity in ready stock but if i order, they will get them for me.. so basically even i hv to still confirm the price.. 
----------

Btw, added 
MACH
Monster Jam Urban Assault...
---------

Currently studying for my Java exam and on PDFs on my PSP using the bookr plugin  , making notes easily too...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 5, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> well  buddy, here also i enquired for teh same (8 gb sandisk MSPD) and all the shops tell me tat we don't keep that capacity in ready stock but if i order, they will get them for me.. so basically even i hv to still confirm the price..



I am now looking at the alternatives, as suggested by a friend I am gonna try Micro SD to MSPD converter with the PSP. If it works the i will buy 8 Gig Micro SD with the Adapter. 
I hope it works well ,coz micro SD will work with my phones too.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 5, 2008)

^ How much is the adapter costing u ? BTW , Sandisk MSPD is available for Rs. 2750/- in Nehru Place.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 5, 2008)

I read on maxconsole forums , ppl are using MSPD adapter with SD cards and it works fine . One of my frind has that adapter , I soon hope to test it and post the details here. 
If it works properly then bye bye to MSPD format . SD is standard.

Adapter will cost 350/- approx


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 5, 2008)

^ Gr8 ... it will be a gr8 boon for us then ... will surely dump the expensive MSPD over hell lot cheaper MicroSD !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 6, 2008)

^^ 

swear..  waiting for tarey to find the answers..  

btw, any screenshots of how this so called adaptor looks  like ???


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 6, 2008)

You dont need screenshots , It looks like your MSPD , coz it has to fit in your MSPD slot. 

Ok this is the adapter, available on dealextreme
*www.console24.com/images/_psp_mspd_adapter.gif

The micro SD goes inside the adapter.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 6, 2008)

Head Over Here :::::: Link

Isn't This just Great ?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 6, 2008)

and costly  , 800/- for just the adapter


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 6, 2008)

OOh thanx for the screenshot gaurav..  and for the link.. BB.. 
----------

Well, im ready to pay 800 bucks for the adapter.  coz micro SDs are at a fraction of a price as compared to MSPDs... but now i already hv 1+2+4+4 GB of MSPDs... 
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 6, 2008)

WTF? 0.4kg? 400 gms?

BTW, Ashu, Tarey, you guys using 4.01CFW?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 6, 2008)

No , me on 3.90 M33-3 , all my plugins and applications are compatible with 3.90. if i upgrade i will have to go thru the headache of finding compatible plugins again.
I see no point upgrading the firmware atm.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 6, 2008)

BTW any idea of the price of a modded one in Ninja? any CFW will do.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 6, 2008)

Old PSP's are nearly out of stock, so these shopkeepers are charging more for old PSP 2004 models. my friend got one from Pune for 9700/- modded.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 6, 2008)

BTW , Pathik , nice to see u after a long time ! U hardly post on the forum these days   Y So ?

I think the Lynx Guy is charging a bit high for the adapter , will go to Nehru Place after my exams end in December end and enquire ( or rather buy ) it if it's cheaper over there


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 7, 2008)

Pathik said:


> WTF? 0.4kg? 400 gms?
> 
> BTW, Ashu, Tarey, you guys using 4.01CFW?



nope buddy, me too on 3.90 m333 and as tarey (gaurav) said below the hassels reqd. of compatible plugins.. im also sticking with the same cfw.. 

yup, gav (gaurav) im wit u man... 

the plugins tat i hv it on my PSP with cfw 3.90 m333:
1.) Screenshots plugin
2.) Hold plugin
3.) Bookr (for reading pdfs)
4.) Music plugin (for listening to music in game+with hold plugin)



tarey_g said:


> No , me on 3.90 M33-3 , all my plugins and applications are compatible with 3.90. if i upgrade i will have to go thru the headache of finding compatible plugins again.
> I see no point upgrading the firmware atm.


yup agreed to u totally man...  (tell me wenever u plan to upgrade ur cfw, as i will also do it tat time only)... 



Pathik said:


> BTW any idea of the price of a modded one in Ninja? any CFW will do.


well all the older PSPs (PSP 2000 with the moddable ta-088 v2 mobos) are out of stock or are close to getting outta stock, so if there are any few left in the markets, the  ppl are selling them at abit higher prices... 

btw.. here are *tips to make sure tat u DONT accidently BUY A PSP wich is NON MODD@BLE:*

a.) Ask wich *firmware (a.k.a official firmware) *the PSP has installed? Tis is the 1st step to confirm u buy a PSP wich can be modded later..if the sales representative says this:



*OFW (official firmware or jus firmware) 3.71* then be happy as this PSP comes with motherboard TA-088 *v1*(version 1) wich can be modded easily and hence ur PSP can be modded easily..
*OFW 3.90* then again be happy as this PSP comes with motherboard TA-088 *v2* wich can be modded easily and hence ur PSP can be modded easily.. 
*OFW 4.xx* (where the xx may stand for any number like eg: 4.01 or 4.05 etc..) then PLEASE be really carefully as PSP comes with motherboard TA-088 *v3*(version 3) wich *CANNOT* be modded *AT ALL* and hence ur PSP *CANNOT* be mo*ded *in future
*
but if the sales person says that this is the only PSP (comin with 4.xx ofw is available, then nothing can be done abt mod*ing)

b.) the 2nd thing wich u shud check.See the bar code sticker on the BOX of the PSP (it will be a white colored and square sticker roughly of the size of 2"x2") on the PSP box there must be sumthing written like this (below):
*PSP-2004 PB
220-240V
G
<then bar code> (with a sequence of numbers below d bar code)
<then anothr bar code> (with a 2nd seq of no below d bar code)*

THe info (is from my PSP Box) and it means: (line-by-line explaination as below)
1st line: PSP-2004 (model is 2004), PB=Piano Black (the color of the PSP in the box)
2nd line: the PSP requires/works on a 220-240Volts
3rd line: the letter "*G*", this denotes PSP Slim Series will have the letter "G" or higher.. (this is important as u'll read later..)
4th line: a bar code (nt meant to be decrypted) as it makes no sense.
5th line: another bar (nt meant to be decoded) for same above reason.

*NOTE:* If u hv a letter "*C*" rather than a "*G*" on the 3rd line, it will surely mean that u have a *NON MO*D@BLE PSP with a TA-088 v3 mobo* so check it.

c.) 3rd step, tell him to open the cover where the battery resides, jus ask him politely
Have a a look below the battery (not at the back of the battery but at the place where ur battery is placed on ur PSP and look on the psp console, theres this *DATE CODE*, what does yours say? 

Mine says this ---> *DATE CODE 8B* ..so I mo*ded it and installed CFW.. so check it,
if it is *8C*, then it may be a non mo*d@ble PSP


BUT out of all these 3 points (a,b,c) the *MOST IMPORTANT point wich will let u CONFIRM 110% abt ur PSP being mo*d@ble or no..is to see the OFW (official firmware) the PSP comes with... if it is 4.xx (sa said in point a.) then DO NOT buy it PLEASE*..

===========================

this will be a really good info (above) for many a ppl..  hope i was clear in explaining the various things...



Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 7, 2008)

Got hands on Adapter , will test it today   .


----------



## shri (Dec 7, 2008)

From where? Cost?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 7, 2008)

^+1 ... Hurry Up Gaurav !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ +1

im licking my fingers already to see the results and also the screenshot.. 
-----------

btw did u guys read my section of: 
*tips to make sure tat u DONT accidently BUY A PSP wich is NON MODD@BLE:*
 in my above post ??   ..... (no comments tats y asking  )
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 8, 2008)

Tested the MSPD adapter with 4GB microsd. Works flawlessly  .
I 'felt' that PSP boot up was little slow (maybe). Everything else just felt fine, music, video, games, etc etc.

Final Verdict - Go get it  , I am ordering the Adapter+ 8GB microSD .

btw, any good place to get original 8GB microSd ? I think it will be easier to find this one rather searching for 8Gig MSPD.

Price for the adapter is approx 300/- , some one tell me the price of 8 GIG micro SD, 4 Gb is available for 600/- approx.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ 
wooooohooooooo 
FINALLY .. 

btw, from where did u purchase the MSPD adapter ?? and for how much ?? (coz my only concern is the adapter) the Micro SD i can get it anywhere... 

also, the price of the Micro SD is really mouth watering...(600 bucks for a whooping 4 GB)....

also, gaurav, how do u transfer files onto the Micro SD ?? by being it plugged into the PSP slot itself and using the PSP in usb mode( I prefer this way only, plz tell me if this works or no) ?? or u using any card reader ??
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 8, 2008)

What's The Magic Gate status shown in PSP for the MicroSD ?



ashu888ashu888 said:


> also, gaurav, how do u transfer files onto the Micro SD ?? by being it plugged into the PSP slot itself and using the PSP in usb mode( I prefer this way only, plz tell me if this works or no) ?? or u using any card reader ??



+1...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 8, 2008)

Use any means, a card reader or thru PSP. I used PSP for transfer. Flawless.
i don't own any MSPD adapter right now, I got one to test from a TE forum member (we work in the same company, i came to know that a week ago ). 
He got his adapter from dealextreme.com .


----------



## Pathik (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome news man. BTW give a link of that adapter na.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 8, 2008)

dealextreme is blocked in my office  , so cant provide you the link. Adapter is also available on lynx-india but its a dual micro sd compatible MSPD adapter, costs 800+tax+shipping . The one i am using is for 300/-


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ 

so u too purchased the adapter from dealextreme.com ?? right ??? plz provide me with the link (so tat even i can make the purchase).. actually im so excited tat in this excitement, i Dont wanna search on that site..jus want a direct link from u... lol.. 
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 8, 2008)

Dude, i have not yet purchased it , i even dont know the link. I have requested my friend to purchase it for me . I have access to internet only in office and dealextreme is blocked here . 
My order is not placed yet, It will take min 15 days to ship. 

btw 8Gb micro sd is 1,132/- excluding shipping and tax at lynx-india.com

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=1145


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 8, 2008)

Deal Extreme MS Pro Duo Adapter Link

I Personally feel that Rs. 800 at Lynx India for the adapter is quite high .... So will search it elsewhere !


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 9, 2008)

Ya 800 is very costly, inform us when you find a good deal.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 9, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Dude, i have not yet purchased it , i even dont know the link. I have requested my friend to purchase it for me . I have access to internet only in office and dealextreme is blocked here .
> My order is not placed yet, It will take min 15 days to ship.
> 
> btw 8Gb micro sd is 1,132/- excluding shipping and tax at lynx-india.com
> ...


So that means u were using tat adapter by borrowing it from ur friend (who works in the same company as urs)?? k.. i got it..  actually wat i thought tat u hv already purchased the adapter, so was wondering how u did tat w'out asking for orders here from us too.. (as in the case of bulk orders) ... 



BBThumbHealer said:


> Deal Extreme MS Pro Duo Adapter Link
> 
> I Personally feel that Rs. 800 at Lynx India for the adapter is quite high .... So will search it elsewhere !


thjanx for teh link dude...yup, plz search for a good shop who has this adapter, if u find it,  i will be happy to place my order (by paying  u in advance.) ...  

this adapter concept on Micro SD looks so tempting..
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 9, 2008)

BTW , i m lukin for the PSP TV-Out Cable too ! Are they easily available and wat do they cost arnd ?


----------



## entrana (Dec 9, 2008)

u shudnt really buy a tv out . have one and am regretting it. its BS and looks terribly terribly bad on a tv( i have a lcd tv so it may look worse)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 10, 2008)

> BTW , i m lukin for the PSP TV-Out Cable too ! Are they easily available and wat do they cost arnd ?


To BB:

Well, i had posted many screenshots of tat AV cable (TV cable).. in this thread itself..along with the price (Sony as well as non branded maal too)... sorry a bit lazy to search the prev pages.. 

but about the prices, the Sony one (with 3 cables) costed around Rs.1200 where as the Non branded one (with 6 AV cables) costed approx. Rs.700/- (both with gold plated pins)..the Non branded looking better than the Sony one.. 
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 10, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> BTW , i m lukin for the PSP TV-Out Cable too ! Are they easily available and wat do they cost arnd ?



You can try remote joy plugin to experience PSP on a bigger screen (your PC monitor).


----------



## ravi99 (Dec 10, 2008)

*************************SOLD/Exchanged*******************

New Sony PSP (PlayStation®Portable), 
Model No. 2004 
Warranty - 1 year  
MRP: 8990/- (standard price in Hyd)
Offered price:7500/- 

Thx,
Ravi
Hyderabad


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ 

hmmm...

1.) wat was the OFW tat it came with originally ? 3.71 or 3.90 ?
2.) in wich year u bought it ? 
3.) hv u preserved the box packing along with the Documentationn or already thrown them ?
---------

Also i need to knw the following (as u hv not mentioned whether ur PSP is m0d*@ble or no), so please spend sum time in providing this info for us 

a.) the 1st thing wich u shud check.See the bar code sticker on the BOX of the PSP (it will be a white colored and square sticker roughly of the size of 2"x2") on the PSP box there must be sumthing written like this (below):
*PSP-2004 PB
220-240V
G*
*<then bar code>* (with a sequence of numbers below d bar code)
*<then anothr bar code>* (with a 2nd seq of no below d bar code)

THe info (is from my PSP Box) and it means: (line-by-line explaination as below)
1st line: PSP-2004 (model is 2004), PB=Piano Black (the color of the PSP in the box)
2nd line: the PSP requires/works on a 220-240Volts
3rd line: the letter "*G*", this denotes PSP Slim Series will have the letter "*G*" or higher.. (this is important as u'll read later..)
4th line: a bar code (nt meant to be decrypted) as it makes no sense.
5th line: another bar (nt meant to be decoded) for same above reason.

*NOTE:* If u hv a letter "*C*" rather than a "*G*" on the 3rd line, it will surely mean that u have a NON MO*D@BLE PSP with a TA-088 v3 mobo so check it and plz tell us

c.) 2nd step, please open the cover where the battery resides, Have a a look below the battery (not at the back of the battery but at the place where ur battery is placed on ur PSP and look on the psp console, theres this *DATE CODE*, what does yours say?

Mine says this ---> DATE CODE *8B* ..so I mo*ded it and installed CFW.. so check it,
if it is *8C*, then it may be a non mo*d@ble PSP
-----------------------------------

I think sum1 from this thread Might be interested in this PSP provided he fails to get a PSP in the market wich is un moddable... 
-----------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## fabler (Dec 10, 2008)

hi ashu,

bro.. I go to local sony dealer for PSP. He told me that only 4.xx version is available. He said he don't have 3.xx version. I told him if he have old version in their stock. He told me it is not available...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ 

well in tat case read the reply RAVI wrote. he is selling his PSP, but i hv also asked for sum vital details, see my prev post (the one above urs) ... 



> New Sony PSP (PlayStation®Portable),
> Model No. 2004
> Warranty - 1 year
> MRP: 8990/- (standard price in Hyd)
> ...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 11, 2008)

My friend ordered the adapter for me , total cost 215/- Rs only . Only thing left is to buy a SD card


----------



## fabler (Dec 11, 2008)

dude.. but he is in hyd and I'm in A'bad...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 11, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> My friend ordered the adapter for me , total cost 215/- Rs only . Only thing left is to buy a SD card



Is any customs duty charged on products shipped to India ?


----------



## ravi99 (Dec 11, 2008)

I bought it on 9-12-2008 and it can not be modded 

so exchanged it with a OLD PSP 1000 series (phat/fat one) with modded firmware 3.90 M33-3 (New one for OLD one   )

Dont knw whether i did the rt thing or not, but this OLD one looks good (ice white color) and plays every dam game I put in its 4gb memory card.. 

So far tested....NFS, God of War, GTA liberty city and vice city and some more....all run smoothly...

Also I need to get a good charger for this...any pointer in hyd please and the cost of it...or any online shop which really delivers goods to Inida.

Good Day

The new had letter "G" and inside its says "8c"...so i guess no piracy supported
Sony is not selling old ones now, and I guess they are selling PSP 2004 just to confuse us.

Thanks for the post, sure it will help someone.


----------



## girish.g (Dec 12, 2008)

anyone interested in exchanging psp phat with modded psp slim.


----------



## ravi99 (Dec 12, 2008)

girish.g said:


> anyone interested in exchanging psp phat with modded psp slim.



I would like to....however would like to knw why u wana exchange


----------



## girish.g (Dec 12, 2008)

my friend needs the phat psp for modding purposes(pandora batt etc), which cant be done by psp slim


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 12, 2008)

You can order a pandora batt for that.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 12, 2008)

I have firmware version 3.95, do you think its hackable?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 12, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> My friend ordered the adapter for me , total cost 215/- Rs only . Only thing left is to buy a SD card



yaar, even i wanna hv this...  tell me how... can ur friend purchase for me too ?? i'll make a money transfer into his bank acc...do reply gaurav...

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Krisz (Dec 13, 2008)

Hy! Umm guys pls help me... I boughed a PSP2004 too.. i dont get it.. it's 8C so a guy said that he can't flash psp 2004... so can it be flashed or no? if yes can i do it home? or i should bring it in a psp shop? oh yea and one more thing. is flashing=modding? its very inportent to me cuz i dont want to buy the games -,- and i wana put soma games on a memory stick... but people say that it wontb work if its nut flashed/modded... sry guys im noob -,- pls help



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Psychosocial wrote:
> well mine too says model: PSP 2004 and i got it modded perfectly fine bro.. so it always doesnt mean that PSP2004 are un moddable..
> 
> To davidboon:
> ...


----------



## max_demon (Dec 13, 2008)

PiMp Streamer - Works like Charm , installing was walk in a park and runs all my Ripped Avi/Divx/Xvid Files on PSP without Converting/Copying .


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 13, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> yaar, even i wanna hv this...  tell me how... can ur friend purchase for me too ?? i'll make a money transfer into his bank acc...do reply gaurav...
> Cheers n e-peace...



Sorry yaar , I can't ask him to order more  . I don't know him that much to ask him to place more orders. Still you can get it from dealextreme, ask someone who has a paypal account  .

btw, today I am gonna try AD-HOC multiplayer on PSP.


----------



## ravi99 (Dec 13, 2008)

girish.g said:


> my friend needs the phat psp for modding purposes(pandora batt etc), which cant be done by psp slim



Mine is already modded.......but I like the slim one.....lets talk


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 13, 2008)

*Does anyone know if this one on cafegadgets.com is moddable?*
*www.cafegadgets.com/slim-base-packblack-2004is-p-823.html?osCsid=40b15176739b60d90d42b9817c12e1a0

Please tell me before they run out.


----------



## girish.g (Dec 13, 2008)

@tarey in which game are you playing multiplayer? 
@ravi i'll ask my friend if he wants to ship his psp,he was looking for someone in delhi/gurgaon


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 14, 2008)

> Does anyone know if this one on cafegadgets.com is moddable?
> *www.cafegadgets.com/slim-base...42b9817c12e1a0
> 
> Please tell me before they run out.



Dude, there is NOTHING to tell in tat...i mean i jus cant tell if its mo*D@ble or no..coz they jus hv NOT specified anything (with wich it can be said)... they hv jus specified the normal specs (eich u can get even from the sony's INDIA site...
---------------


Btw, any news of the MSPD2microSD adapter being available in India ??? (i knw lynx india is selling those...)  btw, the ones at lynx ar priced at Rs.800/- ?? right ??.. plz if sumone can giv me the link from lynx...
-------------



Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn. I can get a PSP only after exams. Hope that the ta 088 v3 mobos can be m0dd3d by then.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ 

yup, hope for the best coz as of now, they are jus unm0d*@ble.. my friend...


----------



## girish.g (Dec 14, 2008)

back to 3.90 m33 from 5.00 m33-3.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 14, 2008)

¿why   ^^


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 15, 2008)

Tried Ad-hoc multilayer on PSP , 'Call of duty'. more people more fun  .
@ashu, if you have a Credit card then also you can order from dealextreme.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2008)

girish.g said:


> back to 3.90 m33 from 5.00 m33-3.


lol..  but y ??? (not finding too many compatible plugins kya ?? or jus aise hi.. ??
chalo theek hai, now u are also on the same CFW as tarey and myself 


tarey_g said:


> Tried Ad-hoc multilayer on PSP , 'Call of duty'. more people more fun  .
> @ashu, if you have a Credit card then also you can order from dealextreme.


yar yehi toh problem hain, i dont hv a CC. . 
tats y i was asking u tat i'll be ready to make a bank "cash" transfer to ur acc..


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ Even i dont have a CC . I hate the funda of CC.


----------



## girish.g (Dec 15, 2008)

back to 3.90 as didn't have plugins for 5.00m33-3(screenshot plugin).
@tarey try multiplayer in burnout dominator and syphon filter, call of duty maps are too big in multiplayer.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Even i dont have a CC . I hate the funda of CC.



Swear man, agree with u...

so i guess i'll hv to order via lynx-india even thou it costs a bomb (@ Rs.800/-) but atleast i'll hv the option of sum alternate payment.. 

can u provide me with the link plz gaurav.. !! (lynx-india for that MSPD2microSD adapter) ??? 



girish.g said:


> back to 3.90 as didn't have plugins for 5.00m33-3(screenshot plugin).
> @tarey try multiplayer in burnout dominator and syphon filter, call of duty maps are too big in multiplayer.


MP in games means via the wifi router right ??? if yes, then with whom are u  (tarey and girish) are playing ??? and girish, dude, wat wifi router hv u purchased and for how much ? I hv been planning to buy a g series D link wifi router..lets see... 
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 15, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> can u provide me with the link plz gaurav.. !! (lynx-india for that MSPD2microSD adapter) ???


Photofast adapter  -*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3446

^
slow ppl, i have ordered three days ago and still my order status is pending  .

on the other hand DealExtreme has shipped the adapter already and it will reach in 7-8 working days according to them.




ashu888ashu888 said:


> MP in games means via the wifi router right ??? if yes, then with whom are u (tarey and girish) are playing ??? and girish, dude, wat wifi router hv u purchased and for how much ? I hv been planning to buy a g series D link wifi router..lets see...



No, I played on Ad hoc mode , means no need of wifi router. You just PSP's within range and you can start playing multiplayer. Supports upto 16 player in multiplayer.

@girish, we only had COD as common game that day so played it . Will try some racing game soon.


----------



## girish.g (Dec 15, 2008)

@ashu multiplayer can be played through adhoc(psp to psp direct connection) or infrastructure mode(through wifi router). i am using huawei WA1003A adsl router that came with bsnl connection. no idea about the price.
@tarey 
i dont think there are much games supporting 16 players. me and my friends dont have any tension about common games in our psp. we have adhoc file transfer application. we send the games through wlan before playing.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 15, 2008)

What is the speed of the file transfer? i have that file transfer thing in PSP but never tried.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2008)

@ girish

thanx for the info buddy..


----------



## girish.g (Dec 15, 2008)

i get around 300-400kbps


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ buddy, the wifi router tat u own, does it allow u to surf internet as well as d/l stuff (torrents) easily ?? or is there any MAJOR fluctuations (coz of disturbance or any such factors) ??

Also, do u hv a PPPoE/PPPoA type of BroadBand connection for ur wifi???


----------



## Pathik (Dec 16, 2008)

Ashu, wait. I can help you with the dealextreme thing. Wait for 2-3 days. Ll tell you soon.


----------



## girish.g (Dec 16, 2008)

@ashu
You can surf internet,but ive never downloaded anything from my router.btw torrents on psp suck.i have a pppoe type broadband.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 16, 2008)

girish.g said:


> i get around 300-400kbps


Slow !


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 16, 2008)

@ Ashu  , if u can wait , i'll be goin to Nehru Place at the end of this end coz my exams wd get over ... if u wish i can enquire the adapter there for u .... I think it will be cheaper over there !

One more thing , Transcend sells the MicroSD bundled with the adapter , Chk out this link ( *See At Last For Prices & Product No.* ):::: Transcend Adapter 

U can thus contact Transcend Distributors in Mumbai and purchase it from there also , Here 's the address link

The bundle will cost u the same as Gaurav got it for coz assuming price of a 8GB MicroSD to be arnd Rs. 1200 , u get the bundle for Rs.1400 thus getting the adapter to cost u only Rs. 200 /-

Hope u r getting my point & it helps


----------



## girish.g (Dec 16, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Slow !



What did you expect?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 16, 2008)

girish.g said:


> What did you expect?


I expected the same, that's why I don't find it useful to transfer hundreds of MB's over ad-hoc. for small files its ok.  

btw, you and your friend have lot of patience .



BBThumbHealer said:


> One more thing , Transcend sells the MicroSD bundled with the adapter , Chk out this link ( *See At Last For Prices & Product No.* ):::: Transcend Adapter



Is it microSD to MSPD adapter or microSD to SD adapter, its generally the later one . Last time when i bought Micro SD card i got SD adapter with it and its of no use in case of PSP  .

btw, nehru place is the best place to get the adapter and other things. Its the biggest and best computer market in Asia.

btw, this thread passed 777 posts


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 16, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Is it microSD to MSPD adapter or microSD to SD adapter, its generally the later one .



I noticed it carefully before posting earlier ... its the MicroSD to MS Pro Duo .

See this image :: *i34.tinypic.com/14oaemw.jpg


----------



## shri (Dec 16, 2008)

That store is in Bangalore [The correct contacts page here: *ananditinfotech.in/Transcend/Contact.htm ]

Any bangalorite here? Can you confirm it?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 16, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> I noticed it carefully before posting earlier ... its the MicroSD to MS Pro Duo .



Ah, good


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ 

yup thanx a lot BB... 

I will surely wait for ur visit to Nehru place.. and wait for ur next reply abt the adapter..are u too planning to get the adapter for urself ?? 

and thanx for the transcend site, yup at the very bottom of tat site, this is mentioned..:



> MEMORY STICK PRO Duo Compatible Card
> 1GB microSD with MS PRO Duo adapter             TS1GUSD-MS              Rs.373.6
> 2GB microSD with MS PRO Duo adapter             TS2GUSD-MS              Rs.452.6*
> 4GB microSDHC with MS PRO Duo adapter     TS4GUSDHC6-MS     Rs.686.5
> 8GB microSDHC with MS PRO Duo adapter     TS8GUSDHC4-MS     Rs.1445.9*


I jus wanna knw tat the last two (4GB and 8GB) are the same ones along with the MSPD adapter tat everyone is talking abt here ?? I mean shud i buy them ?? (If BB is not able to find them at Nehru Place) ??

I will still wait for BB to reply.. 
-------------
Also, is the micro *SD* and micro *SDHC* same formats for the micro card ??? i dnt think so, plz confirm   wat i believe is tat *SDHC* is better than jus *SD* and also smaller in size than the SD..
-----------
I hv found these 2 pics: (Not intend to buy it from a site other than India) but jus wanna confirn tat these adapters look exactly the same (with the ones sum ppl here are having)..

1.) *www.ginger6.com/peak-micro-class-adapter-retail-p-30052.html

2.) *www.digitalrev.com/en/product_details.php
=============


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 16, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> Also, is the micro *SD* and micro *SDHC* same formats for the micro card ??? i dnt think so, plz confirm   wat i believe is tat *SDHC* is better than jus *SD* and also smaller in size than the SD..



SDHC means Secure Digital High Capacity , 8 GB card is high capacity. 
Just ensure that you buy a Class 4 card or class 6 card (I haven seen any class 6 card yet). The one I am using is class 4 .


Class 4: 4 MB/s
Class 6: 6 MB/s


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ 

thanx for the clarification gaurav.. 

Btw,. shud i buy the transcend MSPD2microSD adapter ??? as in this below  i think its a good deal..


> 4GB microSDHC with MS PRO Duo adapter TS4GUSDHC6-MS Rs.686.5
> 
> OR
> 
> 8GB microSDHC with MS PRO Duo adapter TS8GUSDHC4-MS Rs.1445.9


------------
Any one sure if this is available in Mumbai ?? or the B'lore T'cend guys can courier it to me ?? any ideas ??
-=--------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 17, 2008)

shri said:


> That store is in Bangalore [The correct contacts page here: *ananditinfotech.in/Transcend/Contact.htm ]
> 
> Any bangalorite here? Can you confirm it?



There's no need to buy from a retailer in Bangalore if he can get the product directly from the distributor in Mumbai itself !



> I will surely wait for ur visit to Nehru place.. and wait for ur next reply abt the adapter..are u too planning to get the adapter for urself ??


Yes Ashu , i'll also buy the adapter for myself but m more interested in the Dual Slot One rather than a single sleeve.



> Btw,. shud i buy the transcend MSPD2microSD adapter ??? as in this below  i think its a good deal..


Acc. to me . it's a very good deal .. if u don't wish to wait anymore  ,hurry up n get it fast ! Regarding the price for bundle , its priced appropriately ! 

Any query still left , post it here ... will surely reply back asap !


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 17, 2008)

Ya its a good deal , go ahead . Cant wait for my order to reach


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 18, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> There's no need to buy from a retailer in Bangalore if he can get the product directly from the distributor in Mumbai itself !
> 
> Yes Ashu , i'll also buy the adapter for myself but m more interested in the Dual Slot One rather than a single sleeve.


Dual slot ? ?wats that buddy ? ?plz tell me .. is it tat u can put 2 Micro SDs into one MSPD adapter ?? tats DUAL slot ?



> Acc. to me . it's a very good deal .. if u don't wish to wait anymore  ,hurry up n get it fast ! Regarding the price for bundle , its priced appropriately !
> 
> Any query still left , post it here ... will surely reply back asap !





tarey_g said:


> Ya its a good deal , go ahead . Cant wait for my order to reach


Yup, i will but it..  looks all the more tempting after geting a "go ahead" from both of u guys..lol...

btw,. from where can i purchase in Mumbai ???  
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 18, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Dual slot ? ?wats that buddy ? ?plz tell me .. is it tat u can put 2 Micro SDs into one MSPD adapter ?? tats DUAL slot ?



Yup...That's Right ! It's the one that Lynx-India is selling .. but it's still expensive ! That's why i'll enquire it first from Nehru Place .



> btw,. from where can i purchase in Mumbai ???


I gave u the link earlier too :: Mediaman Group Of Industries are the official distributors of their products in India ... Their headquarters are based in Mumbai ... 

*Transcend Distributors Contact Info*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ ooh thanx again, sorry i overlooked tat info about Mediaman.. 
-------

Yup, plz enquire at nehru place..and if u find a good deal abt DUAL slotted adapter, then let me knw,  (u knw im also interested to purchase that thingy) ..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 19, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Yup, plz enquire at nehru place..and if u find a good deal abt DUAL slotted adapter, then let me knw,  (u knw im also interested to purchase that thingy) ..




I'll surely enquire abt that when i visit there ... BTW , are u getting the Transcend one ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ 

well, naa not now, im waiitng for ur enquiry..  (seriously) .. but if u hv to go there say in a week's time, i'll till that time enquire abt the T'cend one if my local shop can place the order for such a thing..  (will tell u abt the order in a few days..) 
----------
Btw, tat DUAL Slotted MSPD adapter must be like a huge monsterous thingy..i mean jus imagine, having 2x8GB micro SDs into one MSPD adapter..  a total of 16 GB... mg: mg:
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah , sure ... plz enquire abt that Transcend adapter also !!! 

BTW , to lure u more towards the adapter , i wud like to tell u that it supports a max. of 32GB i.e 2*16GB MicroSD !


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 20, 2008)

Btw, everyone is buying mem cards , but no one is playing any game ? 

I am playing Call of Duty : Road to victory . Ok game nothing very special.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 21, 2008)

^ i can't talk abt that ... my PSP is still not modded ....   Will get it done after my exams 

BTW Gaurav , u got ur adapter shipped ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 21, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Yeah , sure ... plz enquire abt that Transcend adapter also !!!
> 
> BTW , to lure u more towards the adapter , i wud like to tell u that it supports a max. of 32GB i.e 2*16GB MicroSD !



Now u are seriously getting an edge in pushing me more towards buying that T'cend adapter..lol..I will enquire abt it in my local shop today evening and post my results sooner than later.. 

but is the T'cend's MSPD adapter too supports the DUAL SLOT microSD's ?? or is it only available with the lynx guys ??



tarey_g said:


> Btw, everyone is buying mem cards , but no one is playing any game ?
> 
> I am playing Call of Duty : Road to victory . Ok game nothing very special.


Well, i am addicted to M.A.C.H at the moment.. 
How is the graphics for COD on PSP ?



BBThumbHealer said:


> ^ i can't talk abt that ... my PSP is still not modded ....   Will get it done after my exams
> 
> BTW Gaurav , u got ur adapter shipped ?


I dnt think he has yet recvd. his adapter, else he wud hv posted in bold letters with a font size of 22.. 
---------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## napster007 (Dec 21, 2008)

^^achha.....are the games on the micro SD with the adapter playable? i mean do we get definite speeds required for gaming and also are these reliable enuf? i have to get a 4GB....so plz clarify it


----------



## girish.g (Dec 21, 2008)

star ocean first departure and valhalla knights 2 added.
now i have about 80 games in my collection


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 22, 2008)

@ napster:

buddy, no one knw if we get the same and i MEAN exactly same speeds while gaming using microSDs in MSPD adapters.. tarey has ordered one, so he'll be the 1st one to post any reviews for the same..

btw, from where are u planning to buy the MSPD to microSD adapter ?? (as u said in ur post tat u are planning to buy a 4 GB one..)
----------

@ girish:

Valhalla nights 2 suck and i mean suck really bad man... believe me.. btw, me too hv the same number of games in my collection.. (not counted till now though for the exact figures) 
---------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 22, 2008)

Waiting for the stuff sucks  , lynx guy is very slow, he shipped the product 8 days after I had ordered and made the payment. The adapter from dealextreme is also not here yet, its coming from US so i expect min 15 days.

All those ppl who have doubt about the speeds of micro sd, dont worry. I am using a 4GB Micro SD card since last 15 days and everything works like it does on MSPD  .

btw, completed COD yesterday, avg game. 6/10 .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 22, 2008)

so u getting ur adapter from Lynx-india or dealextreme???  coz even im planning to either get it from lynx-india or T'cend's MSPD adapter..in a week or so.. 
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 22, 2008)

Are MicroSD card from lynx and adapter from DealExtreme.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 23, 2008)

^^ 

accha accha, got it now.. 

im planning to get the adapter either from T'cend or from lynx India... lets see..
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 23, 2008)

^ Ashu , u enquired abt the price of the bundle from the guys ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 24, 2008)

^^

well, not now buddy, was busy with my java exam, but now im free, will enquire it tomo for sure... both from Lynx and also from T'cend (if there are still having the stock)...

btw, wats the update on ur side abt the adapter ?? 
----------

*ff topic:* guys, im getting WD elements 320GB (Portable HDD) for Rs.5000/- , shud i buy it ?? is it a good deal ?? (I wont be buying T'cend or Seagate one).. but still need u ppl to comment on any brand u like (WD or T'cend or Seagate)... jus a small opinion..(hence not creating a separate thread)... 
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 24, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> btw, wats the update on ur side abt the adapter ??



Told u already that my university exams are goin on ... therefore , not having the time to go to Delhi ... will go arounf 4-5th Jan. and then update u about the pricing !
----------



> * ff topic:* guys, im getting WD elements 320GB (Portable HDD) for Rs.5000/- , shud i buy it ?? is it a good deal ?? (I wont be buying T'cend or Seagate one).. but still need u ppl to comment on any brand u like (WD or T'cend or Seagate)... jus a small opinion..(hence not creating a separate thread)...
> ----------



Is it the 2.5" or 3.5" ? 

If its the 2.5" Portable HDD , then its a great deal !!!  Grab it with both hands ...
Cheers n e-peace...[/quote]


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 25, 2008)

guys look here how these people are cheating us

*shopping.indiatimes.com/i/f/t/-pid-983872-ctl-20376647-cat-972349-pc-972082-&bid=&prc=&sid=&q=&


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 25, 2008)

^ MRP. Rs.25000/- and Discounted Price Of 13000/- INR ... That too for a PSP 1001 ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 25, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Told u already that my university exams are goin on ... therefore , not having the time to go to Delhi ... will go arounf 4-5th Jan. and then update u about the pricing !
> ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Well thanx for the update, all the best for ur Exam..

also, i enquired abt the MSPD adapter, and it is nowhere available.. 

and for the portable HDD, i think its the 2.5" (will confirm again).. 



Davidboon said:


> guys look here how these people are cheating us
> 
> *shopping.indiatimes.com/i/f/t/-pid-983872-ctl-20376647-cat-972349-pc-972082-&bid=&prc=&sid=&q=&


lol... they sure are cheating big time tat too for a fat PSP... 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 27, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> also, i enquired abt the MSPD adapter, and it is nowhere available..



Is that out of stock or have they stopped production for the adapter ??  ... Don't worry will surely enquire on my side too !



> all the best for ur Exam..



Thanx a ton buddy !


----------



## napster007 (Dec 27, 2008)

guys i have a small prob i need help with,

see had just got my PSP and found that while storing music or videos or music my psp can only detect the files present till the depth of one folder. 

ie. if suppose i have my music files stored in a folder which in turn is present in another one, my psp is not able to detect it, the farthest it will go is on folder

MUSIC/VIDS --> flder-->music/vids files            [these can be read]

MUSIC/VIDS---->folder--->folder2--->music/vid files                   [Not able to detect]

I'm running 3.80 M33-5 .......whats the problem?


----------



## shri (Dec 27, 2008)

There's no problem. Thats the limitation of PSP firmware. You just have to live with it. Or use LightMp3 application.


----------



## napster007 (Dec 27, 2008)

^CRAP! and what abu for videos?


----------



## shri (Dec 27, 2008)

I use PSPlayerMT


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 28, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Is that out of stock or have they stopped production for the adapter ??  ... Don't worry will surely enquire on my side too !



Well, watever u can think of..  i will again call up the mediaman ppl and again enquire but i see the chances very very slim.. 
-------

Cheers n e--peace...


----------



## girish.g (Dec 28, 2008)

added mach and medievil resurrection.
mach is a great game,really addictive.


----------



## napster007 (Dec 28, 2008)

Me being a new owner am experiencing some problems with the psp. i'm not able to install light mp3 and such softwares. i would be gratefull if some would could guide me through the steps and tell me abu the various other softwaress. i had heard tht thr psp could be modded to extreme extents....i want to discover it all. i'm using 3.80 m33-5 firmware.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 28, 2008)

^^

Are u still on an Official firmware?? if yes, then u need to get ur PSP m0*ded and it will hardly cost u more than Rs.200/- to get a cfw installed... 

Also, to install any plugins onto ur PSP, plz look into the readme of every plugin and make sure that the plugin u d/loaded MATCHES EXACTLY with ur firmware version or atleast supports ur firmware...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 29, 2008)

@ashu, napster is already on CFW 3.80M33.

@napster, download the applications compatible with your version of firmware, these are generally .pbp files, place them in PSP/GAME/AppName/Eboot.pbp


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ ooh, thanx for the update gaurav..

btw, did ur adapter thing reachd u or no ??? I still havent planned on buying tat thing..


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 29, 2008)

memory card has reached , i have my friends adapter with me but i have not yet got a chance to test it. I will post a small review in 2-3 days.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ 

Congrats for the card..


----------



## silenthill84 (Dec 30, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Well thanx for the update, all the best for ur Exam..
> 
> also, i enquired abt the MSPD adapter, and it is nowhere available..
> 
> ...



ru talking about this *i9.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/25/e3/3ca3_1.JPG

i sell such item for just Rs.795+shipping


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ 

yup, im looking for tat same thing buddy.. 

But dnt u think the price is jus abit too high ??? Rs.795 ?? + Shipping ? and are u from Lynx-india (online shop) ??? is it ??


----------



## silenthill84 (Dec 30, 2008)

nope.. opps sorry it was not 785.. its Rs.635+shipping Rs.65

hey im also selling pandora battery for just Rs.535+65(shipping)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 30, 2008)

check ur Pm buddy..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Ashu , i m smelling gold here  .. But , i'll still wait !


----------



## smokin745 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok guyz. M new to this forum and have read lots about PSP slim and lite.
I will be buying Psp slim n lite (which can be modified) on 5th january 09
What i wanna know is.

I stay in mumbai , so where in mumbai (bandra OR dadar only) can i find a Psp slim n lite which is readily modified. Also i wanna know that now-a-days which version of Psp we are gettin out in markets, that is the best one to be modified. By that i mean Psp 2000 or is it something else? Please help me with this and give me additional information about money cost and other accesories that i may need to buy alongside.
Thanks.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 31, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> check ur Pm buddy..



Arrrrrghhhhh !! the lynx guy sent me a Class 2 card WTF !

Waste of money and time, all i have is a slow crap card


----------



## Pathik (Dec 31, 2008)

Any idea of how much a _*ahem*_ PSP 2001 costs right now? I will buy one after the 7th. Need info.


----------



## silenthill84 (Dec 31, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Any idea of how much a _*ahem*_ PSP 2001 costs right now? I will buy one after the 7th. Need info.



dont know about new one(who need that)  but already downgraded one is i think may be around Rs.7000 .

PANDORA BATTERY(1800-mah) price reduced!!!!  i m selling them now for just Rs.500+65 shipping


----------



## girish.g (Dec 31, 2008)

is the pandora soft modded?


----------



## silenthill84 (Dec 31, 2008)

nope.


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 1, 2009)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2everyone*


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 2, 2009)

Playing Persuit Force, nice game for small sessions . Also started FF Crisis Core, I dont think this is my type of game  , lets see. I will give it two more hrs.

Happy new yr .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yup happy new year to all.. 
-----------

Hey SilentHill, plz tell me sum other mode of payment yaar other than a paypal.. i may take tat adapter from u...


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jan 3, 2009)

Man this is ridiculous.
Just checked out PSP 2004 [moddable] prices at Lamington Road.No one's selling them for less than 11K.
While 3000 is for 8.4K
Now one can only wait till there's a crack for the 3000.
BTW, how bad is the 3000 screen?


----------



## napster007 (Jan 3, 2009)

i checked the 3000 yesterday......its for about 8.5 here in delhi..... 

can anyone tell me the advantages it has over the 2004?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ 

PROS: better screen brightness than the 2004 version, (atleast this is the only thing wat i knw)

CONS: Cannot be m0d*ed, hence no home brew... 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 3, 2009)

@ Ashu , 

This guy on eBay India is selling MicroSD 8GB bundled with the MS Pro Duo Adapter ... Seller luks promising ..

Here's the link :: *Click Here* 

Contact Info :: Sahil's Shoppe 
Mobile No. ::    +919899733066

Also , he's have lots of payment options other than Paypal !



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> PROS: better screen brightness than the 2004 version, (atleast this is the only thing wat i knw)
> 
> ...



PROS ::: Inbuit Mic added for better Skype functionality

CONS ::: Although the screen is very much brighter , it has interlacing issues !


----------



## girish.g (Jan 3, 2009)

here in gurgaon
psp 3000 for 9.5k and 
psp 2004 with buzz master quiz umd for 9.5k


----------



## napster007 (Jan 3, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> CONS: Cannot be m0d*ed, hence no home brew...



I just went to the market today to get a mem card...the shopkeepers there are saying that the crack for the psp 3000 will be there very soon....what say?


----------



## girish.g (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah there is some 30$ service battery like pandora for it,but i dont think dark alex has released anything


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 3, 2009)

^ that has failed to mod the PSP 3000 ...

@ Napster , if u wish to buy the PSP 3000 only , then i'll suggest u to wait !


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 6, 2009)

Good news for Pathik and other who are planning to buy new PSP. 



> PSP-3000 finally screams 'Hello World,' homebrew to assuredly follow
> 
> by Ross Miller, posted Jan 5th 2009 at 10:21PM
> The notoriously-difficult PSP-3000 model (also known as PSP Brite) has finally been hacked, this time without the need for a downgrader tool. MaTiAz's "The Sparta!!!" exploit was allegedly discovered after overwriting the player's name in a GripShift save file with "this is spartaaaaa..." -- with 57 a's tacked onto the end -- and is now available for download along with a new SDK. It's said to work with PSP firmware versions 1.52 through the current 5.02. The Hello World proof of concept video is after the break. Welcome to the homebrew community, Brite: we've been expecting you.
> ...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 6, 2009)

While it isnt a full h4ck, a great start. Hope DA comes up with something soon. Wooohooo.


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 6, 2009)

i got that original rare GRIPSHIFT UMD !!!! i will be listing that on ebay soon.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 6, 2009)

a guy in our colony has bought a psp 3000 the screen isnt that bright,it felt lighter than psp slim.

i couldnt check the interlacing issues as we didnt have any game umd to check it.

super stardust portable, shawn white snowboarding added


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 7, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> @ Ashu ,
> 
> This guy on eBay India is selling MicroSD 8GB bundled with the MS Pro Duo Adapter ... Seller luks promising ..
> 
> ...


Thanx for the link bro, my purchase is a bit in abandon state..as i really need a Portable HDD now.. so lets see wen the lucky day for the adapter comes.. 

---------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2009)

Guys what's the average battery life you guys get? on a full charge? answer fast...

Also what accessories did you get with the phone?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ phone ??? 

Well, the average battery life i get on my PSP playing games is 6-7 Hrs and while watching movies is approx close to 7 hrs..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2009)

*psp. What accessories? I am getting a USB charger / data cable. Did you guys get a normal charger as well?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 8, 2009)

Normal charger is available with the PSP pack.

Battery life ,

Games - 3.5 hrs approx
Video - 6.5 hrs approx
Music - 10+ , you can increase it if you use light mp3 or some powersaving plugins.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 9, 2009)

i get more than 3.5 hours on full charge at low brightness. and about 1.5-2 hours multiplayer(ad-hoc)


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2009)

Got a used PSP. Slim 2004, 5.00 M-33. 

Its awesome. Welcome me into your gang, guys.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 9, 2009)

thats great. welcome to the club.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2009)

Any idea where to get a PSP charger in Mumbai. Fake will do. How much will it cost?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats. !!! , for how much did you get it  ? 

You dont have a charger then its a big problem !


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2009)

Got it for 5k with a USB charger and Data cable and 4 GB M2. I need a normal charger as I can't keep my PC on for long periods. Even a AC to USB converter will do.


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ Congrats for your purchase pathik .


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 9, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Got it for 5k with a USB charger and Data cable and 4 GB M2. I need a normal charger as I can't keep my PC on for long periods. Even a AC to USB converter will do.



Usb charger is crap, takes too much time, besides your data cable works like a usb charger when your PSP is connected to comp.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 10, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Got a used PSP. Slim 2004, 5.00 M-33.
> 
> Its awesome. Welcome me into your gang, guys.



Welcome to our gang..  

also, is ur PSP M0*ded ??

Btw, sorry cudnt reply to ur PM as was sick..  btw, hope now u knw tat ur PSP is 2004.. 



Pathik said:


> Any idea where to get a PSP charger in Mumbai. Fake will do. How much will it cost?



Plz, do not go in for fake yaar...dnt take chances with the console..



Pathik said:


> Got it for 5k with a USB charger and Data cable and 4 GB M2. I need a normal charger as I can't keep my PC on for long periods. Even a AC to USB converter will do.


Well, wen u connect ur PSP via the USB cable, it automatically charges ur PSP and tat too faster than the charging time taken wen u plug it via the Mains and AC adapter.. 


tarey_g said:


> Usb charger is crap, takes too much time, besides your data cable works like a usb charger when your PSP is connected to comp.


Yup, as i said above..  also the charging is faster than the charging time taken wen u plug it via the Mains and AC adapter..
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2009)

The thing is I am using a generic data cable. Dont know if it will charge faster using that.. Trying it out. BTW loving it. Playing GoW COO and seen a movie. 

Doesn't really charge very fast in Data cable USB mode..

Tarey, Ashu, could you post a pic of your data cable and charger? 

Mine is this one: *www.qfonic.com/images/products/psp2in1/image01.jpg

BTW, when I connect my PSP using USB, with the USB charging option on, the orange led lights up indicating charging but the battery icon on the top right of the screen doesn't blink. Is it right?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 10, 2009)

We have this one. 

*www.vgamepsp.com/images/PSP-AC-Adaptor.jpg

The data cable i have is the normal mini USB to USB cable that you get with digicams/card readers .

*www.liquidware.com/system/0000/0016/USBmini_thumb.jpg

And yes, the way your PSP is charging is normal.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ 

ditto.. i agree..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2009)

Got a USB to AC adapter for 100 bucks. Works great and charges very fast.

BTW the original charger costs Rs. 750.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ co
ngrats... 

Is ur PSP M0*ded.. ?? and u are on wich FW ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. Modded. 5.00 M-33. And its a 2004.


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pathik said:


> The thing is I am using a generic data cable. Dont know if it will charge faster using that.. Trying it out. BTW loving it. Playing GoW COO and seen a movie.
> 
> Doesn't really charge very fast in Data cable USB mode..
> 
> ...



enable the USB CHARGE function in RECOVERY menu.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 12, 2009)

My MSPD adapter finally reached from DealExtreme.com 1 months after ordering (WTF !) and even bad news is that it is defective (WTF WTF !). 

I already have a crap class 2 microSD card from lynx-india.com which they sell mentioning its class 4 (adding to that crap they also have written in the product description that the pack contains some sort of Micro Mate micro reader which i did not get). Now i have a slow micro SD card and a useless MSPD adapter and my PSP is sitting idle in a shelve.

What a waste of money and time.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ 


Well, i was having doubts abt the shipping issues, but the product itself is bad  

poor u buddy...


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 12, 2009)

My friend has the same adapter, and it works fine . May be its just my luck in case of dealextreme.
But the lynx-india.com case is horrible, how can they provide description of a product which is not available with them and send the customer some inferior counterpart !


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2009)

^ Tough luck. BTW 95% done with God of War : Chains of Olympus. Recommend me some other games. Good ones. No FPS please. IMO they suck on consoles.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally got my PSP modded from Palika Bazaar For 100 Buxs !! But m still fearing if anything has gone wrong ... he's loaded the firmware 3.80 M33-5 ( i was literally trembling with fear when he was loading ) .. i had asked him to load the 3.90 M33 - 3 ... is everything ok ... is this CFW stable ?? can i upgrade my firmware to urs guys i.e 3.90 M33-3 ?? i have heard that its better !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 12, 2009)

Pathik said:


> ^ Tough luck. BTW 95% done with God of War : Chains of Olympus. Recommend me some other games. Good ones. No FPS please. IMO they suck on consoles.


U wanna try horror?? then definately play 
1.) Silent Hill-Origins
2.) Manhunt 2

other games will include:

3.) Final Fantasy-Crisis core VII (dubbed in short as FF CC VII)
4.) Daxter (fun loving arcade like monkey ruled mayhem..lol..)
5.) WRC (world Rally championship) The best controls of a rally game on PSP


There ae many more tat i hv tried myself (close to 70 PSP games )  so jus tell me wich genre/type u wanna play and i will recommend u sum really awesome games...



tarey_g said:


> My friend has the same adapter, and it works fine . May be its just my luck in case of dealextreme.
> But the lynx-india.com case is horrible, how can they provide description of a product which is not available with them and send the customer some inferior counterpart !


Hv u contacted Lynx ppl and told them abt the inferior product.. ?? 
I think u shud adn also demand tat they either refund the money (wich is highly unlikely) so better ask them for a replacement and u ship back the product to them..


BBThumbHealer said:


> Finally got my PSP modded from Palika Bazaar For 100 Buxs !! But m still fearing if anything has gone wrong ... he's loaded the firmware 3.80 M33-5 ( i was literally trembling with fear when he was loading ) .. i had asked him to load the 3.90 M33 - 3 ... is everything ok ... is this CFW stable ?? can i upgrade my firmware to urs guys i.e 3.90 M33-3 ?? i have heard that its better !


3.90 m333 the stable ?? boss its the MOST stable FW out there mainly bcoz many of us are on that same firmware (tarey and myself) for the past 6-7 months and everygame, every movie, every plugin jus works like smooth butter, u hv to try it to believe it.. if u can get this fw onto ur PSP its best (coz we, tarey and myself) will also guide un if u hv any problems installing stuff on that firmware..

But, also 3.80 is not bad at all..  but i cant really comment on tat (for the obvious reason) tat i hv not used that fw.. 

But since the modding took jus 100 bucks, then plz go and tell him to load 3.90 m333 into ur PSP... 
------------------
*NOTE: I hv checked out *sum of the older PSPs at Croma, Malad (Mumbai) and (i feel) tat they are the ones which are capable of m0d*ing... Jus a small info for those who are still searching for the older SLIM PSPs... 
-----------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 12, 2009)

> 3.90 m333 the stable ?? boss its the MOST stable FW out there mainly bcoz many of us are on that same firmware (tarey and myself) for the past 6-7 months and everygame, every movie, every plugin jus works like smooth butter, u hv to try it to believe it.. if u can get this fw onto ur PSP its best (coz we, tarey and myself) will also guide un if u hv any problems installing stuff on that firmware..
> 
> But, also 3.80 is not bad at all..  but i cant really comment on tat (for the obvious reason) tat i hv not used that fw..
> 
> ...


Thnx for ur quick reply bro !! actually i was askin abt 3.80 M33-5 .. is that stable and runs everything ? 

Also can't i update the CFW on my own to 3.90 M33 ... m having the CFW files ( 3.90 M33-3 ) ...my main problem is that the modder told me not to upgrade any other version coz it will get the drivers corrupted .. is this true ?

Main cause for me is that whether it is safe to upgrade ( for a CFW noob like me ) or will i end up in bricking my PSP ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2009)

You can easily upgrade to any custom firmware you want.
Although you will need Pandora battery if you want to downgrade.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2009)

Didn't like PataPon much. 

Trying out Prince of Persia Revelations soon. Burnout Legends is ok, NFS UnderCover is good.

Call of Duty: Roads to Victory's controls suck.

BTW how do I shut the PSP down and how do I get it to sleep. IT happens randomly in my case.. Short presses always get it to  sleep, but long presses sometimes shut down and sometimes make it sleep. Any fixed method? I don't have the manual.

What conversion software do you use guys?? PSP Video9 videos are too bug. So is the case with PSP Magic as well.

Also list all the plugins that you guys use.

*Just updated to the latest. v5.00 M33-4 . Working great.*

Any way to play XVID/DIVX on PSP?


----------



## shri (Jan 13, 2009)

In 5.00 M33-4, there is a "Shutdown Device" option in the menu. (Press 'select' button)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 13, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Thnx for ur quick reply bro !! actually i was askin abt 3.80 M33-5 .. is that stable and runs everything ?
> 
> Also can't i update the CFW on my own to 3.90 M33 ... m having the CFW files ( 3.90 M33-3 ) ...my main problem is that the modder told me not to upgrade any other version coz it will get the drivers corrupted .. is this true ?
> 
> Main cause for me is that whether it is safe to upgrade ( for a CFW noob like me ) or will i end up in bricking my PSP ?


Well, as tarey said tat its easy, but yaar y u wanna take a chance ??? Kuch gadbad ho gayi toh ??

Also,  (as u said in ur prev post) tat modding costed u jus Rs.100/- naa ??? so yaar u can always spend one more Sau ka note and get urself a 3.90 m333 fw..  


tarey_g said:


> You can easily upgrade to any custom firmware you want.
> Although you will need Pandora battery if you want to downgrade.


Yup, rightly said.. 

But i still prefer to take my PSP to a m0*der and get the PSP upgraded to a higher fw in future (if need be)..  mann ki shanti,.,. 


Pathik said:


> Didn't like PataPon much.
> 
> Trying out Prince of Persia Revelations soon. Burnout Legends is ok, NFS UnderCover is good.
> 
> ...


Well, Patapon is a 2d (sideways) kinda game wich many ppl loved adn sum didnt..btw after reading ur above reply it seems tat u wanna try out the games wich were released for the PC platform as well..and NOT exclusively for the PSP.. 

But, yes everybody has different taste. 

Yaa COD sucks, but if u wanna try the BEST and i mean the REAL BEST and the REAL BEAST of a game of Tactical Shooting then close ur eyes and jus  get these following games...

1.) SOCOM Fireteam Bravo
2.) SOCOM Fireteam Bravo 2
3.) SOCOM Tactical Strike
4.) Killzone liberation (an isotropic and top view kinda shooter game)
5.) Syphon Filter-Logan's Shadow
6.) Syphon Filter-Dark Mirror

If graphics, gameplay and awesome controls are wat u crave of, then the above titles will surely get u moving.. believe me.. 
-------------

About the s/w I am using for converting movies for PSP, well i use *"ImTOO Video Convertor"*

Also, the plugins tat i hv on my PSP are as follows:
1.) *Screenshot plugin ver1.2* (for taking in-game screenshots  as well as any type of screenshots of the psp)
2.) *Hold ver3.3* (to make the PSP play MP3 files while its being in HOLD a.k.a SLEEP (and NOT shutdown) mode, really saves the battery power)
3.) *Bookr 0.7.1* (for reading PDF files onto my PSP, i use it to go thur my Adv Java Dumps (mock ques) wen im travelling  )
4.) *Music.prx plugin* (for listening to my fav mp3 songs while playing a game IN PSP)
=================


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 13, 2009)

@ Ashu , problem doesn't lies in the fact of spending Rs 100 bux more , but i really don't like to go to Palika coz its arnd 1 hr from my house easily ! That's why m askin .. 

I really didn't like the 3.80 M33-5 coz i got used to sum of the nice features in OF W 5.00 like the Sleep timer and other small options ... now they are absent in this CFW .... 
can't i just upgrade to the 5.00 M33-4 ? are the basic plugins ( like Bookr , Hold , CXMB  Themes ) easily available  ??? Please recommend !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 13, 2009)

^^ 

i see... hmmm..... (lemme put on THIS time, my thinking cap) 

Well, all those plugins are AVAILABLE for the FW 5.00 (but u'll hv to search for them on google).. 

Also, u can migrate from 3.80 to 5.00 (google for that) but wat i wanna ask is, tat u still wanna m*d ur PSP all by urself ?? pplz say its easy.. but if i were u i wudnt hv taken any chances..

The place of the m0*der from my house is like 2 hrs but i'll stiilll go to him if i was supposed to get my PSP modded...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2009)

@BB, If its already modded, you can easily upgrade the FW in 2 mins. 

Thanks Ashu. 

BTW you giving the SCJP? When?


----------



## girish.g (Jan 13, 2009)

i'm back to 5.00 m33-4, had 1.50 addon put on 3.90 m33-3 then it gave some problems and i couldn't play multiplayer and stuff so i upgraded to 5.00.
expanded my collection to 92 games,playing shawn white snowboarding now.give it a try it is a great game.
btw killzone liberation sucks, the camera and gameplay are not that great. 
try chili con carnage, great game, not like socom, it doesn't have any instance of stelath, all tod phod.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2009)

Pathik said:


> @BB, If its already modded, you can easily upgrade the FW in 2 mins.


Yes its easy, just read the read me properly.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2009)

Didn't like Shawn White Snowboarding much. 

And Bookr doesn't work on 5.00 M33-4.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ Thats why we are still on 3.90 which has many compatible plugins/apps .


----------



## shri (Jan 14, 2009)

Pathik said:


> And Bookr doesn't work on 5.00 M33-4.




Bookr works perfectly. I'm uploading my working version. Here you go... Link



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> but wat i wanna ask is, tat u still wanna m*d ur PSP all by urself ?? pplz say its easy.. but if i were u i wudnt hv taken any chances..



Once you have a CFW, *upgrading *to a higher version is as easy as opening a game.
1. Download the CFW (say 5.00 M33-4) from dark-alex's website. (232 kB)
2. Extract it into ms0:/PSP/GAME/UPDATE/
3. Download the OFW (5.00 original) from anywhere, rename the file to 500.PBP and place it in the same folder (26.5 MB).
4. The folder should now contain 2 files - 500.PBP (original firmware) and EBOOT.PBP (custom firmware)
5. Disconnect your PSP from the PC, run the program (Game-->Memory Stick-->PSP Update ver 5.00). No need to connect to Ac adapter, battery need not be fully charged.
6. Follow the instructions. Dont turn off or interrupt the process. It will be completed in about 5 mins.
7. Reboot (May happen automatically). Done!

*Downgrading* to a lower version of CFW (also initial moding) needs a pandora battery.
I dont have much idea about this.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2009)

^ Thanks man. 

Working great...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for all ur support n motivation  ... Finally m too on CFW 3.90 M33-3  Now can i have a list of all the exciting plugins with their download links for my CFW ... m also lukin for sum interesting Custom Themes ..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2009)

XMen Legends 2: Rise of Apocalypse - 7/10

Need a better video conversion method. Tarey, Ashu, Shri, BB, list yours.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 15, 2009)

^ I use the Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate For conversion to PSP Format ... doesn't takes much time and quality is good too !

Guys , i m unable to get the CXMB Plugin to work .. actually when i enable that ( using Recovery Mode ) , automatically a Vista theme get applied in addition to my other custom theme ... like the icons of the two appear simultaneously ... i have transferred one CTF theme to my Theme directory but the theme doesn't shows up in the menu .. 
Can any one help ... 

Also , while surfing thru the net .. i came across the Recovery Flasher plugin which allows to downgrade to any other CFW without use of Pandora .. is it reliable ? anyone's tried it ??

Can u ppl recommend one nice Music n Video Player for PSP ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Thanks Ashu.
> 
> BTW you giving the SCJP? When?


Well, im planning to giv it maybe sumtime in mid Feb  are u planning too ??? currently im reading those scjp 1.5 Dumps Qs 



Pathik said:


> Didn't like Shawn White Snowboarding much.
> 
> And Bookr doesn't work on 5.00 M33-4.


Yup, many of the plugins are not updated to support 5.00+ fw so hence the problem..

I think the version of Bookr tat u were trying to use and the latest too was Bookr ver0.7.1



girish.g said:


> i'm back to 5.00 m33-4, had 1.50 addon put on 3.90 m33-3 then it gave some problems and i couldn't play multiplayer and stuff so i upgraded to 5.00.
> expanded my collection to 92 games,playing shawn white snowboarding now.give it a try it is a great game.
> btw killzone liberation sucks, the camera and gameplay are not that great.
> try chili con carnage, great game, not like socom, it doesn't have any instance of stelath, all tod phod.


92 games ?? omg..
well i dnt knw how many i hv currently but i many be close..  
I loved Killzone (well yaa the sort of camera angle) an Isometric and top view camera angle seems to feel as if the game is childish and playing with mini puppets but sum of the missions (at the beginning itself) are really challenging.. 


tarey_g said:


> ^^ Thats why we are still on 3.90 which has many compatible plugins/apps .


Ohh yeah... !!! tats the same reason y im also on the same boat as u are bro.. 


BBThumbHealer said:


> Thanks guys for all ur support n motivation  ... Finally m too on *FW 3.90 M33-3  Now can i have a list of all the exciting plugins with their download links for my CFW ... m also lukin for sum interesting Custom Themes ..


Congrats bhai.. for being on 3.90 m333 


Pathik said:


> XMen Legends 2: Rise of Apocalypse - 7/10
> 
> Need a better video conversion method. Tarey, Ashu, Shri, BB, list yours.


I hv been using ImTOO Video Converter and it is slow  (takes more than an hr wen system left on idle) to convert a 700MB movie into a PSP compatible (500MB) video..

*List ur conversion rates guys along with the time taken..(wen system left on idle)*


BBThumbHealer said:


> ^ I use the Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate For conversion to PSP Format ... doesn't takes much time and quality is good too !
> 
> Guys , i m unable to get the CXMB Plugin to work .. actually when i enable that ( using Recovery Mode ) , automatically a Vista theme get applied in addition to my other custom theme ... like the icons of the two appear simultaneously ... i have transferred one CTF theme to my Theme directory but the theme doesn't shows up in the menu ..
> Can any one help ...
> ...


For the cxmb, plz try and disable the plugin from the recovery mode and then try again.. also make sure there are NO ptf them in the THEMES folder (not tat they will interfere with the ctf ones) but still.. 

If u still are annoyed, jus format the MSPD (wen it is inside ur PSP) after taking a backup of ur savegames profiles (u dnt wanna be playing all those leves again) and  see wat happens.. i think tat shud eliminate the conflict completely.. 

There is a music.prx plugin for the PSP (google for the same) Wich will let u listen to  songs (even while playing ur game on the PSP) and also there is this very useful HOLD plugin (ver 3) wich will let u listen to songs after switching OFF the PSP to a standby mode by the help of the HOLD mode (put the PSP ON/OFF switch in reverse/down mode) to get ur PSP into HOLD (sleep) mode (wich is NOT OFF mode) 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## shri (Jan 15, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Need a better video conversion method. Tarey, Ashu, Shri, BB, list yours.



I just switched over to PSPVC 3.41 (pspvc.nswardh.com). Pretty simple to use, doesnt confuse with a lot of options and settings. Conversion speed is decent considering my PC config (AMD 64 3000+, 512 MB RAM), but with dual core processors it should be much better.
But mostly I download converted videos. Check your pm.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2009)

^ Thanks. I don't mind the conversion time but most of the converted videos are bigger than their normal DIVX/ XVID sizes. Any way to reduce that without hampering the quality,?


----------



## shri (Jan 15, 2009)

Set the video bit rate to 500-600 kbps. Audio 96kbps 44.1kHz sampling. And of course, lower the resolution.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 16, 2009)

Good News , 
I dissected the faulty MSPD adapter that I got from Dealextreme.com with blade, repaired it and put it together with cello tape again, and now its working fine  !! . 
Only problem is that the adapter got fat as i applied brutal force to rip it apart and some amount of thickness is due to the cello tape, but i somehow managed to fit it into the PSP. .

Playing Pursuit force Extreme justice.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 16, 2009)

^^ lol..

i was certain tat u wud be resorting to such tactics after wating ur @$$ long duration to get it shipped at ur door step.. 
------------


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 16, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Congrats bhai.. for being on 3.90 m333
> 
> For the cxmb, plz try and disable the plugin from the recovery mode and then try again.. also make sure there are NO ptf them in the THEMES folder (not tat they will interfere with the ctf ones) but still..
> 
> ...



Thanks Ashu !!

Actually i have tried disabling the plugin more than once but no respite from the problem .. But yet to format my MSPD .. Also , where should i keep my PTF files like u have suggested ? Shall i create a new folder for PTF files within the same themes folder and place 'em over there ? By this way , CTF files will remain in the themes folder.

Also , can u guys suggest a nice Music n Video player for PSP ?

Installed Bookr , Xplora And Hardware Interface Alarm Plugins to my PSP.




tarey_g said:


> Good News ,
> I dissected the faulty MSPD adapter that I got from Dealextreme.com with blade, repaired it and put it together with cello tape again, and now its working fine  !! .
> Only problem is that the adapter got fat as i applied brutal force to rip it apart and some amount of thickness is due to the cello tape, but i somehow managed to fit it into the PSP. .
> 
> Playing Pursuit force Extreme justice.



Haha ... As Ashu said , it was expected  Congrats dude


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2009)

Arey yaar, koi acha game bolo. 

Till now I liked only GOW, Tekken and Burnout Revenge. Getting Daxter.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 16, 2009)

Play Resident Evil series in emulation if not played them on ps1.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 16, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Guys , i m unable to get the CXMB Plugin to work .. actually when i enable that ( using Recovery Mode ) , automatically a Vista theme get applied in addition to my other custom theme ... like the icons of the two appear simultaneously ... i have transferred one CTF theme to my Theme directory but the theme doesn't shows up in the menu ..
> Can any one help ...
> 
> Also , while surfing thru the net .. i came across the Recovery Flasher plugin which allows to downgrade to any other CFW without use of Pandora .. is it reliable ? anyone's tried it ??
> ...


1.download the cxmb for your firmware,copy th cxmb and seplugin folder to the root of memory stick, enable it from the recovery menu, subfolders in the theme folder are not recognized by the system
2.that must be hellcats recovery flasher, i have it but didn't try it yet.
3.for music - lightmp3 and for video - ultimate psptube

@tarey_g how is the game??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 16, 2009)

Finally formatted the MSPD and also removed each n every PTF file from the Theme folder and just left one CTF file ... still not the CTF Themes show up in the Theme menu of PSP ... like earlier too , enabled the CXMB plugin from the Recovery menu... CFW is 3.90 M33-3 .. got the CXMB plugin for my CFW from qj.net..

Guys please help me out ! Literally m bored of the old PTF themes ...


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 16, 2009)

girish.g said:


> @tarey_g how is the game??



Pursuit Force is good timepass, story is ok. Driving and the acrobatics while driving are fun.
Worth trying


----------



## girish.g (Jan 16, 2009)

did you copy the cxmb folder with the seplugins folder?? have you downloaded cxmb for your firmware?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah downloaded the CXMB plugin from QJ.net for CFW 3.90M33 ... pasted the CXMB ( it has a Support Folder and CXMB.prx file ) and SEPLUGLINS (vsh files ) folder to MSPD root ... when i enter the recovery mode , the CXMB plugin gets successfully enabled too ...

i just can't figure out what the problem is ! Please help me buddies ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 16, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Thanks Ashu !!
> 
> Actually i have tried disabling the plugin more than once but no respite from the problem .. But yet to format my MSPD .. Also , where should i keep my PTF files like u have suggested ? Shall i create a new folder for PTF files within the same themes folder and place 'em over there ? By this way , CTF files will remain in the themes folder.
> 
> ...


Well, all the themes files (.ptf or .ctf) go into the THEMES folder

ALso, for a Music plugin, u can search for "HOLD" plugin wich will allow u to listen to songs even wen the PSP screen has ben switched off, its like a power saving tool, a gr8 plugin.. 



Pathik said:


> Arey yaar, koi acha game bolo.
> 
> Till now I liked only GOW, Tekken and Burnout Revenge. Getting Daxter.


Aare bhai, apni type og games toh bolo...like driving, tactical shooters ?? (i hv already told u abt sum of the games in my prev post) hope u noted down the names.. 



tarey_g said:


> Play Resident Evil series in emulation if not played them on ps1.


Yaa, else play Silent Hill-Origins or Manhunt 2


BBThumbHealer said:


> Finally formatted the MSPD and also removed each n every PTF file from the Theme folder and just left one CTF file ... still not the CTF Themes show up in the Theme menu of PSP ... like earlier too , enabled the CXMB plugin from the Recovery menu... CFW is 3.90 M33-3 .. got the CXMB plugin for my CFW from qj.net..
> 
> Guys please help me out ! Literally m bored of the old PTF themes ...


well, if tat the problem u are facing, then email me at ashu888ashu888@yahoo.com and i will send u the cxmb file tat i use on my 3.90 m333

I hv the "CXMB 3.1 for 3.90 m333" and on unRARing it, i get many folders 2 of them hv names like CXMB_full and CXMB_lite, 
----

Cheers n e-peace...

===========

also, my CXMB folder (on the PSP) contains these:
1.) folders: font, support, vsh
2.) txt files: CONF.txt
3.) prx file: cxmb.prx
----------

Match it  with urs.. else email me adn i'll help u out, I hv d/loaded the cxmb plugin for 3.90 m333 from an author named Poison (search it in qj.net) ..


----------



## adit_3250 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey..


I am planning to buy a PSP...
which one should i go for the PSP 2004Slim and Lite or the latest 3004..

I ll be ordering that from the US..will it be easy to crack the PSP 3004 to a version where i can play games using memory card.. i am not aware of the PAndora box or the Blue battery and how does it work...

I heard that PSP 3004 is facing interlacing issues...is it..?????

I can''t afford to buy the UMD of each and every game and wanna play the games using the memory stick....

I Put up in New Delhi..

Thanks...
Adit..


----------



## girish.g (Jan 17, 2009)

buy a second hand psp. mo*dable psp are hard to find now.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Ashu , what's the file structure on ur PSP with the CXMB ... will u please post a screenshot of the root of ur MSPD ! Also , please upload ur CXMB and SEPUGINS folder with all the files that they possess ... i'll just paste them straightaway in my MSPD ... then check whether it is working or not !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well the upload feature of this site is NOT good yaar..  its better if u can mail me at ashu888ashu888@yahoo.com a blank email with a proper subject and i'll surely giv u the files..  

btw, here is the screenshot for my PSP's mem stick..  (below)

*img7.pictiger.com/e53/17690862_th.jpg
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 21, 2009)

> Also , i wud like to ask u guys that which emulator shud i use to get the NES Roms like Mario ( Original ) , Contra etc. games to work on my PSP ?



What About This ??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^

already sent u the files, check ur e-mails.. 

Yup, i also loved the NFS UC game on the PSP...also try Ridge Racer-II, Monster Jam Urban Assault, Midnight Club-LA Remix in RACING on the PSP..  

and 

HotShots Golf 2 (arcade and really addictive), Virtua Tennis-I, Virtua Tennis-III (really gr8 Tennis sims on the PSP with gr8 graphics and gameplay), Tiger Woods PGA Tour (this is really tough golf game)

btw, added 

1.) Tomb Raider Legend
2.) PoP Rival Swords
3.) Chili Con Carnage 

to my PSP game list.. 

Currently playing: HotShots Golf 2, Silent Hill Origins and Virtua Tennis-I
------------

Yup, i wud also like to knw the emulators for NES.. i think Tarey_g knws abt it, lets see when he replies.. 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 21, 2009)

> Also , i wud like to ask u guys that which emulator shud i use to get the NES Roms like Mario ( Original ) , Contra etc. games to work on my PSP ?



What About This Gaurav .. any ideas ??

@Ashu , thanks a ton bro .. finally got the CXMB working ... m loving the eye candy of CTF too


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 21, 2009)

I got the nes,sega,ps1(popsloader) emulator from QJ.net . There are many available but if you want to know which ones i am using then you will have to wait till tomorrow as i will have to chk their names in PSP.

But you can go ahead and try the new versions , its easy. 
www.pspupdates.qj.net


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 21, 2009)

How do we get the Music Plugin & Screenshot plugin to work ? i have enabled them both in the Recovery menu ...  but when i browse through the games menu , music stops automatically instead of playing continuously ... 

Also what are the key combinations to take the screenshot ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 22, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> @Ashu , thanks a ton bro .. finally got the CXMB working ... m loving the eye candy of CTF too


Not a problem buddy, btw, wat CTF themes are using?



tarey_g said:


> I got the nes,sega,ps1(popsloader) emulator from QJ.net . There are many available but if you want to know which ones i am using then you will have to wait till tomorrow as i will have to chk their names in PSP.
> 
> But you can go ahead and try the new versions , its easy.
> www.pspupdates.qj.net


Plz name ur own plugins (as i took the cxmb and many other plugins as well,  from u itself long time back) and jus a few days back forwarded the same Cxmb to BBTHumb as well.. 

Wat this does is, tat we all guys here (on 3.90 m333) will hv the EXACT same plugin files and hence troubleshooting will be a lot easier (as BB found out for the cxmb) 



BBThumbHealer said:


> How do we get the Music Plugin & Screenshot plugin to work ? i have enabled them both in the Recovery menu ...  but when i browse through the games menu , music stops automatically instead of playing continuously ...
> 
> Also what are the key combinations to take the screenshot ?


Well,  I hv NOT tried the music plugin (even thou i hv enabled it in the Recovery menu..  )

For the screenshot plugin(if u are using all the same plugins as given by me), the shortcut key is the Music note button, wen u are playing a game and want to take a screenshot, jus press the music note button once, 

BUT, beware, sum games DO NOT support the Screenshot plugin and the GAME might freeze causing u to hard reboot (to remove the battery from the PSP and reinsert it again..) 

HV u tried the HOLD plugin ??? 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Pathik (Jan 24, 2009)

Daxter is great!


----------



## gearsofinvention (Jan 26, 2009)

Default Re: want old ps2
Hello Yash!
I am selling my 1 year old modded scratch less slim Playstation 2 for 4000 with two controllers, a carry case, 8mb memory card and the following games- God of war 2-Works till somewhere near the last level Medal of honor Vanguard-Works Perfectly Burnout Dominator-Works Perfectly Free Running-Works Perfectly Tekken 5-Works Perfectly Top Spin-Freezes mid game sometimes Midningt Club 3 Dub edition-Works Perfectly Bully-Works Perfectly PES 2008-Freezes Shadow of the Colossus-Freezes a very few times, but always recovers Just Cause-Works Perfectly Fifa Street 2-Works Perfectly Call of Duty 3-Works Perfectly Twisted metal:Black-Works Perfectly Spiderman 3-Doesnt work WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2007-Works Perfectly Okami-Freezes Mortal Kombat:Armageddon-Works Perfectly Mortal Kombat Shaolin Monks-Works Perfectly Fifa 2008-Doesnt Work Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater-Works Perfectly. If you are interested then mail me- instructables@rediff.com or SMS 9830969101. Rahul.

I am selling my 1 year old modded scratch less slim Playstation 2 for 4000 with two controllers, a carry case, and the following games- God of war 2-Works till somewhere near the last level Medal of honor Vanguard-Works Perfectly Burnout Dominator-Works Perfectly Free Running-Works Perfectly Tekken 5-Works Perfectly Top Spin-Freezes mid game sometimes Midningt Club 3 Dub edition-Works Perfectly Bully-Works Perfectly PES 2008-Freezes Shadow of the Colossus-Freezes a very few times, but always recovers Just Cause-Works Perfectly Fifa Street 2-Works Perfectly Call of Duty 3-Works Perfectly Twisted metal:Black-Works Perfectly Spiderman 3-Doesnt work WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2007-Works Perfectly Okami-Freezes Mortal Kombat:Armageddon-Works Perfectly Mortal Kombat Shaolin Monks-Works Perfectly Fifa 2008-Doesnt Work Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater-Works Perfectly. SMS 9830969101 or email me at instructables@rediff.com


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 26, 2009)

^^ 

to whose request were u replying to buddy ?? 

btw, wrong section, please post it in the BAzaar section..


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 27, 2009)

Playing NFS Most Wanted, its not good as the PC version but its lot better than NFS Prostreet which i found total cr@p on PSP.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 27, 2009)

all nfs on psp are crap imo


----------



## nowornever (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all,
Really great discussions going here...

I need somebody's help.I had purchased PSP 2004 with 4.01 firmware in oct,08.I can't afford to buy UMD for each game.I contacted few shops in pune and delhi for cracking my PSP.Everyone is telling me that 4.01 firmware crack is not available.

Plz tell me that anyone having knowledge about where to go for cracking PSP 2004(4.01 firmware).Guys,Plz help me .

Any shop in Banglore or delhi will do.

Thanx in advance.............


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ 

ur PSP CANNOT be m0d*ed i.e cr@ck3d..so u are left with nothing to do with ur PSP....I hv already and many times written in this thread abt how to make sure u NOT buy an unm0d*able PSP,


----------



## girish.g (Jan 28, 2009)

exchange your psp with a moddable one. my friend bought a sep 08 psp 2004 that too cam with 4.01 CFW. imo your psp is pretty hopeless.


----------



## raghavpande123 (Jan 28, 2009)

i think many ppl have made this f***ing thin clear that psp's wth 4.01 firmware cant be modded or hacked then y are u trying to modd it even dark alex couldnt do it.


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 28, 2009)

raghavpande123 said:


> i think many ppl have made this f***ing thin clear that psp's wth 4.01 firmware cant be modded or hacked then y are u trying to modd it even dark alex couldnt do it.


ur totally wronge(ok.. partial) here, dark alex has already invented the HEN CFW for new psp-3000 but it needs to be activated with that GRIPSHIFT umd every time the psp is restarted. we already saw the video of that on youtube. the reason y he is not releasing it is because sony would patch it if he releases that kernel mode of exploit. besides he will release it when he successfully manages to patch that HEN in flash 0 just like pandora battery do.
any one who wants that GRIPSHIFT UMD just PM me as i have that.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 28, 2009)

dude how much for the umd?? does that mean homebrew support for psp 3000 and non moddable psp 2004


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 28, 2009)

its for Rs.3000+shipping (dont tell me its high)
and yes it means hombrew for psp-3000 & 2004
i have checked it myself with the first hombrew game  *PONG*  for psp-3000 & psp-2004 with the US version UMD.
i got both US as well as EUROPEAN version.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 28, 2009)

what about game iso??


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 28, 2009)

iso  .

The hack is accomplished if you have the gripshift 'UMD'.
Purchasing gripshift won't mean that you can play your ripped UMD game images on PSP. It potentially allows PSP-3000 systems to run homebrew.


----------



## raghavpande123 (Jan 29, 2009)

silenthill84 said:


> ur totally wronge(ok.. partial) here, dark alex has already invented the HEN CFW for new psp-3000 but it needs to be activated with that GRIPSHIFT umd every time the psp is restarted. we already saw the video of that on youtube. the reason y he is not releasing it is because sony would patch it if he releases that kernel mode of exploit. besides he will release it when he successfully manages to patch that HEN in flash 0 just like pandora battery do.
> any one who wants that GRIPSHIFT UMD just PM me as i have that.


 
dude i m not wrong as i only said psp 2004 cant be modded if u know how to modd then u shld know pandora battery runs on psp 2004 but as psp 2004 dont read ipl's from memorystick u cant modd a psp 2004
and i know dark alex has released homebrew for psp 3000 but u cant categorize them as modded psp's as they dont fully function as the one's with cfw installed.(still u might know that psp 3000 neither reads ipl from memory stick nor does it recognize pandora battery's serial 0XFFFFFF it only recognizes 0X000000 which resembles to tahat of autoboot battery)


ne1 who wants their psp modded and stay in gurgaon or delhi can PM me ( of course except psp 2004 or 3000)


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 29, 2009)

raghavpande123 said:


> dude i m not wrong as i only said psp 2004 cant be modded if u know how to modd then u shld know pandora battery runs on psp 2004 but as psp 2004 dont read ipl's from memorystick u cant modd a psp 2004
> and i know dark alex has released homebrew for psp 3000 but u cant categorize them as modded psp's as they dont fully function as the one's with cfw installed.(still u might know that psp 3000 neither reads ipl from memory stick nor does it recognize pandora battery's serial 0XFFFFFF it only recognizes 0X000000 which resembles to tahat of autoboot battery)
> 
> 
> ne1 who wants their psp modded and stay in gurgaon or delhi can PM me ( of course except psp 2004 or 3000)


he has already invented a HEN CFW for these new psps but he has not released them as of now.
what i have heard is that they are working to crack the security of ipl of new psps with the help of that gripshift exploit so that they can dump it  thereby providing access to the pandora ipl on these new mobos.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 29, 2009)

silenthill84 said:


> he has already invented a HEN CFW for these new psps but he has not released them as of now.
> what i have heard is that they are working to crack the security of ipl of new psps with the help of that gripshift exploit so that they can dump it  thereby providing access to the pandora ipl on these new mobos.



i think wt raghav means is that cfw for psp is not released and he is not talking abt it being made.


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 29, 2009)

anyways... hey pals i would like to know who on this site has that GRIPSHIFT UMD and how many. i had 5 initially but i sold 3 of them on EBAY US site for approx $70+shipping per umd.
so at present i have only one EU & US version UMD.  i will keep one with me for cracking psps in future in my city.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone ,

Was outta station for a few days ,wasn't able to access net there , thus sry for late replies ..



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Not a problem buddy, btw, wat CTF themes are using?



Well , stuck with simplicity these days ! i love that .. tried gears too. Having a bunch of CTF's in MSPD but yet to try them ..




> Wat this does is, tat we all guys here (on 3.90 m333) will hv the EXACT same plugin files and hence troubleshooting will be a lot easier (as BB found out for the cxmb)


+1 .. What say Gaurav ?




> Well,  I hv NOT tried the music plugin (even thou i hv enabled it in the Recovery menu..  )


Same here , unable to figure out how it works !



> For the screenshot plugin(if u are using all the same plugins as given by me), the shortcut key is the Music note button, wen u are playing a game and want to take a screenshot, jus press the music note button once,


Thanks .. will try !



> HV u tried the HOLD plugin ???


Yup , have enabled that but as said above , configuring its use ! Do we only have to press down the Hold buttons , rest it works on its own ?




tarey_g said:


> Playing NFS Most Wanted, its not good as the PC version but its lot better than NFS Prostreet which i found total cr@p on PSP.



M too playing the NFS MW and NFS Undercover !


-------------------

Added the NesterJ Emulator and i m now able to play all the NES ROMS ... Awesome ! Addicted to Super Mario Bros. & Contra... 
^ Added BomberMan , Circus , Tetris , Aladdin 


---------------------

At Last a* word of caution* , lately i have noticed the the talks of Pandora etc. & M*dding the PSP's are on a high , i think we should minimise them otherwise , i won't be surprised if this thread meets the same fate as that of the " Official Sony Playstation Portable Thread ".


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey bro do u have the working ROM of NES super mario bros? please upload it if u have...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 29, 2009)

silenthill84 said:


> hey bro do u have the working ROM of NES super mario bros? please upload it if u have...



Yup Buddy .. Here U Go *Download*

BTW Guys , came across a nice little Windows PC app. for PSP which can be used for arranging the order of Applications and Games In PSP in the way you want .. Its name as PSP GO ( Game Order )  
If anyone wishes to have it , just ask for it and i'll upload it !


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks a ton brother, that game made me nostalgic.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 29, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> Was outta station for a few days ,wasn't able to access net there , thus sry for late replies ..


wb (welcome back) buddy.. 


> Yup , have enabled that but as said above , configuring its use ! Do we only have to press down the Hold buttons , rest it works on its own ?


Yup, once u hv enabled that plugin (from the recovery menu), then wenever u wanna hear to any song, jus play the song and then make the PSP go in HOLD mode (So tat the PSP's screen switches OFF but u can still hear to songs and jump to the next song as well.. 

It does the following when the Hold switch is enabled:
* Switches off the LCD backlight.
* Switches off the actual LCD screen.
(This is important because the backlight and actual screen are two different things. You can have an image being displayed on the screen while the backlight is switched off, such that you can see the image if you use a flashlight. You can also have the screen switched off while the backlight still illuminates the powered off screen.)
* Underclocks the CPU to 60MHz
(Sony has changed the clock speed functions such that only certain combinations of speeds work correctly. Simply trying to underclock to arbitary values will result in the CPU simply running at the stock speed. I have verified that Hold+ successfully underclocks to 60MHz.)
* The original screen brightness and clock speed are restored when the Hold switch is released.
* Prevents the PSP from going into suspend mode if you accidently push the power switch too far when turning off Hold mode.
* Allows complete operation of the PSP controls with the display turned off.
* Turns off LEDs in hold mode. LEDs are flashed once in 30 seconds so that the PSP is not mistaken to be powered off.
* While in hold mode, allows the use of Left, Right, LTrigger, RTrigger, Volume and Start buttons, if you hold the Select button first. Useful to skip songs, pause etc.

While the PSP is in hold mode, if you first hold down the Select button, you can use the following buttons: Left, Right, LTrigger, RTrigger, Vol+, Vol-, Start.

eg: Select+RTrigger=next song..so jus experiment with the key combos.. 


> M too playing the NFS MW and NFS Undercover !


Rite now, im playing NFS MW on my PC 

was playing Silent Hill-origins on the PSP.. 
[/quote]
Added the NesterJ Emulator and i m now able to play all the NES ROMS ... Awesome ! Addicted to Super Mario Bros. & Contra... 
^ Added BomberMan , Circus , Tetris , Aladdin 


> Hey pla mail me those NES Emµl8tors or watever tats called, as i also wanna play those games.. plzzzzzz  and send me those games as well...and also tell me how to install these plugins...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's the emulator with 5 ROMS i.e Aladdin , Contra , Mario , Bomberman & Excbike .. 
Extract the archive and paste the folder to ms0:\PSP\GAME\.
Tested this for 3.90 M33-3 so don't know the result for other CFW's ...
If u guys wish to add any other ROM to ur collection , just add it to the ROMS folder ..
*
Download Link*


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ So everyone now is in Retro gaming  .


----------



## max_demon (Jan 30, 2009)

i have around a Gigabyte of NES Roms

Some of the Good ones are

Download Link (Mediafire)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 30, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ So everyone now is in Retro gaming  .



Yup ... Can't Leave Those Wonderful Times !!!


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 30, 2009)

thankss  a ton brothers for these great games...
hey has anyone tried the new irshell 4.9?  the new IR LEARNING mode is fantastic.  i have saved all my IR devices in my FAT PSP.
give it a shot.  this new irshell actually changed my mind not to sell my old FAT PSP.

seriously i still love my FAT PSP more than my SLIM ONE.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 30, 2009)

^ u r welcome !


----------



## Pathik (Jan 30, 2009)

Contra FTW! Thanks.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 30, 2009)

f@#k boards i havent done anything on my psp except for multiplayer for about a month.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanx BB for the link of the Emulator, will try it out and let u knw if i face any problems..  

btw, from where can i get more NES Roms ??? pm me plz.. (if its restricted here) 

-------------

Oh ho ho ho !!!!!!!!! it works it works!!!  thanx aTON BB...

Btw are NES roms also known as NDS Roms ?? or both are different ???


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 31, 2009)

NDS is for NINTENDO DS. u can't play those NDS roms on psp.
hey guys have u checked the new REISITANCE DEMO? its awesome... 
there are also rumours that *READY AT DAWN* are considering to bring back those lost levels of GOD OF WAR through psn as they are happy with the sales of the game.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 31, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> btw, from where can i get more NES Roms ??? pm me plz.. (if its restricted here)
> 
> -------------
> 
> Oh ho ho ho !!!!!!!!! it works it works!!!  thanx aTON BB...



u r welcome buddy .... PM'ed u the link



> Btw are NES roms also known as NDS Roms ?? or both are different ???


Both are different ...There's no emulator for NDS Roms as of now for the PSP ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 31, 2009)

Guys,I'm on 5.00 FW. Please tell me some good mods,addons and themes.


----------



## girish.g (Jan 31, 2009)

ask raghavpande123, he has a lot of plugins and stuff


----------



## silenthill84 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey guys im getting new xbox 360 as a gift this FEBRUARY so just wanted to know if anyone of u know how to flash it to play those backup dvds. i tried to ask in local grey market but they said they dont provide guarantee as it may brick the console.
any help will be appreciated.

@sunny  well if you have new psp-2000(v-88\3) than it cant be modded as of now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 31, 2009)

^^Huh! 
My PSP is already modded and I'm using it since August 08. Just want to know about plugins themes and all


----------



## shri (Jan 31, 2009)

^^ pspupdates.qj.net


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 1, 2009)

Has anyone ever encountered the PSP blue screen of death ??

Yesterday , i just switched on the music on my PSP in LightMP3 App. , plugged in the earphones and went to sleep and had also set the PSP mode to sleep after the playlist had finished .... but i just don't know when i slept and the PSP switched off ...

Today Morning , when i powered it on nothing happened , i thought it was out of battery therefore , i just plugged it onto AC Power and immediately a BSOD came up and i was just stunned ..... it askd me to press "O" button to exit .. i did that and PSP came back to normal ... But still wondering why it had happened ?

BTW , what are the normal settings for CPU in the LightMP3 App ??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 1, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> u r welcome buddy .... PM'ed u the link
> 
> Both are different ...There's no emulator for NDS Roms as of now for the PSP ...


Thanc for the PM, really appreciate it  and also for the NDS update..



silenthill84 said:


> hey guys im getting new xbox 360 as a gift this FEBRUARY so just wanted to know if anyone of u know how to flash it to play those backup dvds. i tried to ask in local grey market but they said they dont provide guarantee as it may brick the console.
> any help will be appreciated.


Plz use PM, no modding discussions, hope u understand y... 



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^Huh!
> My PSP is already modded and I'm using it since August 08. Just want to know about plugins themes and all


Google for the same, as many of us are on 3.90 m333 


BBThumbHealer said:


> Has anyone ever encountered the PSP blue screen of death ??
> 
> Yesterday , i just switched on the music on my PSP in LightMP3 App. , plugged in the earphones and went to sleep and had also set the PSP mode to sleep after the playlist had finished .... but i just don't know when i slept and the PSP switched off ...
> 
> ...


Hey dude, u scared me to death, well never heard of a BSOD... but will google it for the same..was the DSOD the same as we see on a PC >?
============



Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## maxpayne707 (Feb 1, 2009)

great reveiw indeddd,,,... helped me a lot just bcoz am a nooooobbbbbbbbb


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Google for the same, as many of us are on 3.90 m333


Can't find anything. Just tell me a good site for themes and some useful plugins. And how to install IRSHELL?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 1, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey dude, u scared me to death, well never heard of a BSOD... but will google it for the same..was the DSOD the same as we see on a PC >?
> ============
> Cheers n e-peace...



Yup Buddy .. It was quite similar !  Although till now my PSP is working fine without any prbs. .. But still m worried for the cause .

EDIT::

Seems that LightMP3 ( v2.0RC1 ) is at fault because i got the same screen and errors as in this video ::


> *in.youtube.com/watch?v=uwLk2RN-nuE


What do you say Guys ??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 2, 2009)

^^ DO NOT and i repeat DO NOT use tat lightMP3 plugin... chance mat le yaar...jus remove it simple and plain... 
----------

to SUnny: visit qj.net (google this name) 
----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know why, but the audio quality while listening to music through lightMP3 seems inferior to me. So i am back to the normal provided player for now.


----------



## raghavpande123 (Feb 2, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ DO NOT and i repeat DO NOT use tat lightMP3 plugin... chance mat le yaar...jus remove it simple and plain...
> ----------
> 
> to SUnny: visit qj.net (google this name)
> ...


there's just a bug in light mp3 bcoz of which it malfunctioned and nthn serious can happen so there's no prob in using it and if nethn hapens then flash a new cfw to psp it will be perfectly fine 
ne1 wants to mod a psp in gurgaon or delhi can contact me of course except 2004 or 3000


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2009)

@Ashu,Thanks for the site.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 2, 2009)

^^ not a problem dude..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 2, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ DO NOT and i repeat DO NOT use tat lightMP3 plugin... chance mat le yaar...jus remove it simple and plain...
> ----------
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



Seems Like The Only Option Left .. But yesterday , i experimented the same but this time nothing happened and the PSP played the music fine and went into sleep mode accordingly as set.



tarey_g said:


> I don't know why, but the audio quality while listening to music through lightMP3 seems inferior to me. So i am back to the normal provided player for now.



The only thing that bugs me in the default music player of 3.90M33 is the absence of a Sleep Timer ...   I think its present in 5.00M33 but don't want to leave this CFW ..
Any other alternative to my solve my problem ??


BTW , Got two new player One's PMPlayer & The other one is  Xandu's Media Player... Checking 'em out and will post the results !




raghavpande123 said:


> there's just a bug in light mp3 bcoz of which it malfunctioned and nthn serious can happen so there's no prob in using it and if nethn hapens then flash a new cfw to psp it will be perfectly fine



m not having the P@nD0R@ and MMS readily available with me if by chance the PSP gets bricked ... so how will i be able to flash it to another CFW ?


----------



## raghavpande123 (Feb 3, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Seems Like The Only Option Left .. But yesterday , i experimented the same but this time nothing happened and the PSP played the music fine and went into sleep mode accordingly as set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


cum to me i'll fix it free of cost.
u can create ur own p@ndora battery and creating mms is an easy task


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2009)

Guys,I've got a spare battery and wanna make a pandora battery but need some help.
1.Can I make it with 5.00M33 firmware?
2.What is MMS?
3.Can you guys provide me with a tutorial if it isn't against the forum rules?
4.Are there any chances that I'll brick my PSP?
Thank You.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ 
*as a request to everyone* , can this modding and p@nd0r@ talks be continued via anyother means rather than posting this here openly ( khullam khulla...)..... 

hope u guys knw wat the other means are.. so plz resort to those and keep this thread clean of all these things..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2009)

ONe more querry,is updating via network update safe for CFW? I mean can it get screwed that way?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ its safe, but read the manual abt the precautions tat u need to hv while updating FW online, i.e the battery shud be 100% and so on..


----------



## p!e (Feb 7, 2009)

Resistance Retribution Demo out now.

The final version will launch in March.

Game is based on the RESISTANCE SERIES of Ps2 & Ps3. 

Final release -17/03/09.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ 

yup, hv seen them posted on Torrz...


----------



## p!e (Feb 7, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yup, hv seen them posted on Torrz...



Hi Ashu,
BTW did u try the game ??
I just finished it d/l from trr.
Graphics look Nice even better than Star wars forced unleashed.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Guys ... What all "APPLICATIONS" have you installed on ur PSP's ??

----

Continuing with Retro Gaming , playing Mario , Contra , Excite Bike ... Wolfenstein 3D For PSP , Snake , Tetris & Tic Tac Toe For PSP ..


---

Added lots of games designed for the PSP inc. Daxter ... will post the whole list later !


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 9, 2009)

p!e said:


> Hi Ashu,
> BTW did u try the game ??
> I just finished it d/l from trr.
> Graphics look Nice even better than Star wars forced unleashed.


SW ForceUnleashed graphics suck actually, how are the graphics compared to GOW chains of Olympus?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 9, 2009)

To p!e:

yup, the game is nice buddy, but as tarey said, nothing beats the GOW in graphics and gameplay, not even the POP series on the PSP.. 
---------------

To Teray: hey buddy, seeing u after a long time ! whr hv u been these days ???
I was busy building my Killer gaming rig these days.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 9, 2009)

I have been too busy, recession time ppl. Gotta work harder   .

btw, i watched last two seasons for Prison Break on PSP only  . I am using it as PMP more than i use it for gaming purposes. 
Next game i am going to try is Mercury meltdown.


----------



## p!e (Feb 11, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> SW ForceUnleashed graphics suck actually, how are the graphics compared to GOW chains of Olympus?



Hey graphics are good but not great as the legendary as tht of GoD of war.
But still its good and gameplay looks promising. will have to wait till the game officially releases in MArch


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2009)

Any one played Resistance Retribution (for PSP ofcourse) ?? how is it ?? ...


----------



## p!e (Feb 13, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Any one played Resistance Retribution (for PSP ofcourse) ?? how is it ?? ...


Played it (demo).
Quite liked it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2009)

Started Patapon. Ain't bad!


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 13, 2009)

Playing James Bond : Russia with love . so-so so far


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 13, 2009)

Playing NES games on my PSP, bomber man and Mario 
-----------

Btw, NOT too involved in PSP gaming,. as i am busy building my owk Gaming CPU.. with core i7 
-----------
Wat other emulators can we install onto the PSP for other games.. !! Plz i need ps1 emulator so tat i can try out Resident Evil on my PSP... a link wud be really gr8.. 
-------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 14, 2009)

^^ Ashu download popsloader for ps1 games


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmm. PSP life is slow these days.. See only Movies on my PSP these days.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2009)

Check out my PSP review here. I have taken some topics from Gaurav's review. I hope he doesn't mind that.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah , why would I  , but i am unable to open the link you provided,


> Firefox can't find the server at novelty4you.worspress.com.



btw I just updated the Neat Digit forum script. Hope you ppl find it useful..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98035&page=2 .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2009)

Try now.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 18, 2009)

Aare bhai, itna sannaaataa kyun hain yahan !!  sab so gaye kya !! 

started re-playing Socom Tact. Strike on my PSP.. along with many NES ROMS


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2009)

Will start God Of War today. Haven't played any GoW till date.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ Its the best looking game on PSP till date.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ 

yup, w'out a doubt.. 
hey tarey, can u provide me a link for PS one emulators wich work on PSP as i wanna try Resident Evil series..  thanx in adv..


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 19, 2009)

Sure, but i cant do that from office. You will have to wait  , or the simplest way is to download it from pspupdates.qj.net


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ 

ok, will try that link, but if im unable to get (find) it, i'll get back to u again..


----------



## manish12345 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello everybody,
I am Manish from Mumbai. Have been a silent reader for a long time.
I just wanted to ask whether is it worth buying a used PSP (phat/slim) now, since the price of "rare" PSPs have gone up to almost 12-13k. Even though PSP-3000 may be h***ed one day, its interlacing issues seem rather scary.
Also let me know what things to watch out for in a used PSP. I only know about the dead pixel thing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2009)

^ Buying a used PSP for 5-6k is the best thing to do. I got one about a month back.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 25, 2009)

> Hello everybody,
> I am Manish from Mumbai. Have been a silent reader for a long time.
> I just wanted to ask whether is it worth buying a used PSP (phat/slim) now, since the price of "rare" PSPs have gone up to almost 12-13k. Even though PSP-3000 may be h***ed one day, its interlacing issues seem rather scary.
> Also let me know what things to watch out for in a used PSP. I only know about the dead pixel thing.
> ...


Well, apart from the Dead Pixel thingy, there is noting else to worry about... 

make sure, the PSP u are buying (a used one) is NOT fresh but it is loaded with CFW.. (Wich is but obvious) .. 

also, try to get a used PSP SLIM  rather than a Fat one.. (jus for the looks point of view)..


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ sorry ashu, i didn't get time to upload the popsloader compatible to 3.90  . I will soon do that with a small tut so you dont have to dig for it here and there.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ 

not a problem gaurav..  take ur time , i appreciate u writing that info to me..


----------



## shri (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone has game saves of Midnight Club LA Remix after full game completion?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ 

sorry, im not the one..but u can get game saves from pspiso.com


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2009)

===========

Hey guys, congrats to all, we hv jus crossed 1000+ replies in this thread..


----------



## shri (Feb 28, 2009)

Two very promising homebrew in development:
1. iRshell with multi-tasking: *irshell.org/site/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=2&func=view&id=15917&catid=10

2. Daedalus x64 Nintendo 64 emulator: *www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=186037


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 28, 2009)

thanx for the update..


----------



## smokin745 (Mar 2, 2009)

guys please tell me where to buy a psp modified one which has the CFW which can help me download games from internet. Please help me out where to buy a slim on already modified cos i m tired of seeking it in Mumbai. Please tell me where in mumbai i can buy that.


----------



## fabler (Mar 2, 2009)

smokin745 said:


> guys please tell me where to buy a psp modified one which has the CFW which can help me download games from internet. Please help me out where to buy a slim on already modified cos i m tired of seeking it in Mumbai. Please tell me where in mumbai i can buy that.



bro.. PSP with modified CFW is not available. sony has replaced all PSP to unmodified FW. BTW you can purchase second hand...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2009)

Ashu, congrats. What was the total damage?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 2, 2009)

by friends buying new psp 2000(TA-88v3) or 3000 series and coming to me for modding . but unfortunately they go with sadness . unfortunately they havent asked me while purchasing . and price of "rare " psps are going upto 12k-13k even secondhand


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2009)

I wont sell mine even for 12k  . I hope the new ones get modded soon and prices come down.
PSP is a 70% PMP and 30% Portable gaming gadget for me .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Ashu, congrats. What was the total damage?


Lol... nice question, liked it.. 
----------

Well the total damage was close to 92K.. 

Processor:Core i7-920 ---------------------------> Rs.15.5K
Mobo:Evga X58----------------------------------> Rs. 22.5K
RAM:Corsair TR3X3G-1333C9---------------------> Rs.8.2K
PSU:Tagan BZ1100------------------------------> Rs.14.1K
GPU:Evga GTX280 SSC Edition-------------------> Rs.22.7K
HDD:WD 1TB -----------------------------------> Rs.5.1K
----------------

Rest with Cabinet, CM690...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats Ashu for ur rig ... but i still can't believe that u'hv spent 92K INR on  ur desktop


----------



## fabler (Mar 3, 2009)

@ashu..

congo bro.. nice rig..


----------



## shri (Mar 3, 2009)

Thread hijacked by ashu. Hehe. 
Awesome rig man...


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Congrats Ashu for ur rig ... but i still can't believe that u'hv spent 92K INR on  ur desktop



I think its totally worth  , congrats Ashu


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 3, 2009)

shri said:


> Thread hijacked by ashu. Hehe.
> Awesome rig man...





fabler said:


> @ashu..
> 
> congo bro.. nice rig..





BBThumbHealer said:


> Congrats Ashu for ur rig ... but i still can't believe that u'hv spent 92K INR on  ur desktop





tarey_g said:


> I think its totally worth  , congrats Ashu



Thanx to all for the replies guys, 
-------------------

I will post pics if u want to (and want me to totally hijack this PSP thread by gaurav) 
wat say Gaurav ! 

---------------
My CPU will be completed , up and running by this friday...so will post sum things for u guys, if u order me..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Welcome thought ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ , thanx.. 

Ok, (to bring new flavour to this thread)..  I will post sum pics soon, by tonite or by tomo morning..  will  also post pics in my Core i7 thread here --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108040


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

===============

*PSP Game title News update* Patapon 2 is OUT !!!  (on *ahem* )


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah Patapon is out, these days i am busy playing Echocrome.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^

already finished  getting it from *ahem* source


----------



## raghavpande123 (Mar 10, 2009)

any one knows gud shooter games to play on psp except from
syphon filter (all 3)
coded arms (all 2)
mgsops
star wars (all 3)
socom (all versions suck big time as i cant get used to it's controls)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2009)

Dude, out of all the games tat u hv mntioned, Socom has got the BEST controls and AI .. 

neways... u can try games like Chili Con carnage, or sum arcade like fun games like Daxter etc..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel like playing Gun, hmm.. i will have to get it soon.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2009)

Gun ??  ...wich game is this .. !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2009)

Gun Showdown. Awesome game. I'm playing it on PC these days.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 11, 2009)

I have played it on PC , its a awesome game. Recommended to play on PC .


----------



## raghavpande123 (Mar 11, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Dude, out of all the games tat u hv mntioned, Socom has got the BEST controls and AI ..
> 
> neways... u can try games like Chili Con carnage, or sum arcade like fun games like Daxter etc..


i dont like socom's controls i am used to syphon filter's controls (analog stick aiming and movement with [] X O /\ )
also i have played and finished chili con carnage, daxter, gun showdown i think i have played most shooter games but still i cant wait to get my hands on more.
any more u know ????????


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope sorry..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 11, 2009)

Playing patapo 2 nowdays


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ 

i hv got it  but still not got the time to play it..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 12, 2009)

Playing RoadRash


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

on the PSP??? :O (if yes, then is it a NES ROM) .. ??? link .. ??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 12, 2009)

^ It's a PS1 game Ashu


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ 
thanx BB...  btw, wich emulator or plugin u using on the PSP to make the PSone games playable.. ?

Aare btw (i jus remembered this)..  ...wat abt the MSPD to microsd adapter for the PSP??? tat we (u and i) were planning to buy.. ?? lol... kuch pata chalaa.. ??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 12, 2009)

I m playing the PS1 games without any emulator or so .... just using the eboots.pbp of the games !!

Regarding the adapter ... i too forgot bout that , got busy with my exams and fever of PSP dropped down .. will start surveying the market again for it and let u know definitely ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ 

ok sure.. 

Coz, (even i forget) as i was busy building my own Core i7 rig  these days... 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
-------------
@ tarey: 

after installing the Neat Digit plugin (using greasemonkey script file on FF) the post quick reply option jus DOES NOT automatically highlight my new post, to see the post posted by me, i always hv to do F5.. any one else facing this problem.. ??
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry all for hijacking the thread .

@Ashu, thx for the input , but i could not completely understand your problem  . Can you please explain. 
I have made modifications in my code and made a Firefox extension instead of the greasemonkey plugin for it. So you wont need greasemonkey plugin from next time , just add the extention to your firefox addons and its done, and yeah i have added some new features too. I am still testing it before i provide the link for it on the thread. I will try to include the fix for your problem too (so please explain it).

and please post in the official thread for this so others wont have problem here.

Edit: Ashu i think i got your problem , please try the same after disabling the plugin . I htink its the problem with the forum itself, i disabled my script and still i could not see my post updated on the thread. Please confirm this, if its a folum bug, then i can not help .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ 

thanx for the reply buddy. 

yup, will try disabling the script and see wat happens.. 

btw, copying and pasting the above query in ur Official thread.. now.. so tat u can also reply there.. 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2009)

@ashu,bhai dimaag toh theek hai na?
Playing on PSP when you have a helluva PC!
Come on yahoo someday I've got a 50 page long list of games for you to play on your new baby.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ 

lol..

yaar im alright here.. but portability (in case of PSP gaming) bhi toh koi cheez hai naa.. 

and  u are also toh making ur own core i7 rig naa.. ?? (if im not mistaken).. 
-----------

Btw, was playing Pac man world 3 on PSP... average game...nothing good or bad..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2009)

waka waka waka waka...  (<  Pac man. Me wants


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2009)

^^ 

(PON PON PATA PON 2) x3 = Feverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !! ...


----------



## silenthill84 (Mar 15, 2009)

raghavpande123 said:


> i dont like socom's controls i am used to syphon filter's controls (analog stick aiming and movement with [] X O /\ )
> also i have played and finished chili con carnage, daxter, gun showdown i think i have played most shooter games but still i cant wait to get my hands on more.
> any more u know ????????



try out  *RESISTANCE RETRIBUTION * its awesome dude, and also try out *PRINNY* which is a platform game.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2009)

well, does the game.. MLB 2K9 work on 3.90 m333.. ?? I got it but its NOT working.. os any ideas.. ??


----------



## sac236 (Mar 17, 2009)

hello everyone... i am new here...
from mumbai...

my english is poor so please try to understand me.. 

i wanna buy a new ppc... (4 my 10 year son) for his birthday present...
1) so guys pls. help mi out and suggest which one 2 buy and from where...

2) i visit croma ... there is price of the new 3000 series is 9700/- is it ok or its higher side...

3) and let me know for every game, i have to buy new cd? and what its cost appox.?

4) is there internal memory or have to buy memory card... how much GB memory card supported? and what the cost?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 17, 2009)

2.) Croma has the 3000 series of PSP SLIM AND LITE, wich is jus NOT moddable... they had the 2004 series PSP a few months back wich was priced at 8990/- and this one was moddable.

3.) DO NOT waste ur money on UMDs known as Universal Media Disks (they are mini DVDs for PSP usage ONLY)  instead, buy a 2004 series PSP wich can be m0dded (at lamington rd., grant rd east) and then u can insert games into the memory card (MSPD=Memory Stick pro duo from sandisk) and then let ur Son play it..
the approx cost of UMDs (PSP game DVDs) is from Rs.999 to 1699/-  so its a costly affair.. (i had written a full explaination on HOW TO find out if ur PSP is moddable or no) so plz search the first 10 pgs of this thread) 


basically, if the PSP comes with 4.xx firmware, its a NON moddable PSP (containing a non moddable ta008 v3 motherboard inside it, so DO NOT buy that)

look for PSP's with 3.xx firmwares...  (though they are hard to find in the market as Sony Worldwide and Sony India replaced all those moddable 2004 PSP's with the newer PSP 3000 models 
4.) U get Sandisk's memory Stick Pro Duo memory cards wich can be inserted into the PSP's card slot (located at the side of the PSP) and the price of these cards are as follows (jus an approximate pricing plz.. ) 

1GB MSPD (Sandisk) -------------> Rs. 700/-
2GB MSPD (Sandisk) -------------> Rs. 1200/-
4GB MSPD (Sandisk) -------------> Rs. 1500/-
8GB MSPD (Sandisk) -------------> <no idea> 

(guys correct me if im wrong  on the pricing part) 

and a max of 16GB is support on the PSP...


----------



## raghavpande123 (Mar 17, 2009)

silenthill84 said:


> try out *RESISTANCE RETRIBUTION *its awesome dude, and also try out *PRINNY* which is a platform game.


i cant find links for resistance retribution though it was releasing today. neway it shld be gud.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ 
not allowed to discuss in this forum (read rules) else u will be banned.. 
----------

I played the game and i jus can say this "this game is fcuking awesome"...  with gr8 graphics and awesome controls..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 18, 2009)

My friend got me the Japanese version of Resistance  .


----------



## sac236 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks ashu.... 4 this usefull information...

after modding psp... umd still works or only memory card will work? or both works?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 18, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> My friend got me the Japanese version of Resistance  .



I hv got the English version and it jus rocks, 



sac236 said:


> thanks ashu.... 4 this usefull information...
> 
> after mod*ing psp... umd still works or only memory card will work? or both works?


Both will work..


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if the crack for 3000 is out? Which websites can I check to find out when the crack for the 3000 will be out?
Thanks.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^

None of the ppl hv ben able to cr@ck the PSP 3K yet..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 21, 2009)

Me playing Resistance, kicking chimera butt !


----------



## girish.g (Mar 21, 2009)

@raghavpande do you have resistance retribution?? do you have any new games??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ 

i hv that game..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 21, 2009)

ashu and others , please suggest me some new games, coming month i have lot of time in hand .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ Gaurav, here's the list..

1.) Resistance Retribution (English version).. not urs Chinese wala.. 
2.) Prinny
3.) Mytran Wars (Sci fi)
4.) Phantasy Star Portable
5.) Mana Khemia Student Alliance (RPG)
6.) MLB 09 (also known as MLB 2k9)
7.) Pac Man World 3
8.) NBA Live 09
9.) Scrabble
-------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## sac236 (Mar 21, 2009)

hello ashu...

I serach that old PSP in mumbai ( heera panna... croma.... manish market... grant road) but old version psp not found... heera panna shopper have 2004 but the firmware of the said psp is 4.xx

so at last i baught psp 3004 PB at Rs.8,600/- in Hira Panna and 8GB MSPD (Sandisk) at Rs.1900/- and two UMD games. (Rs.999/- each)

is there any market in mumbai where old UMD exchange or sales?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, u can sell them in the bazaar section of this forum, but make a local deal only (in ur own city) for safety and anti cheat reasons... 
-----
No shops, take back sold UMDs bro.. 
------

Also, wats the firmware of ur PSP.. ?? if its 4.xx again, then it cant be mod*3d.. as its got ta-008 v3 type of motherboard inside it.. 
-------
Yup, i can believe u , u not getting hold of any old PSPs, coz jus 2 months back, they were scarce to find adn were sold at a insane high price of 13-14K...
------
Btw, hv u searched Croma, MAlad, coz i think they had those old mod*@ble PSPs... the PSP 2004 versions.. with 3.xx firmware.. giv it a try.. 
------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 22, 2009)

Remote Play Feature is awsome , tried together . better than pimp streamer . can watch Historic Documentries from Discovery Chanal  without converting .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ 

are u addicted to tat pron (deliberately changed the spelling)... thingy.. ?  Strange, but plz do not use that in forums dude, (not rules or anything but still) ... keep ur posts decent man, if u think using that word is cool or anything, i must tell u its not cool at all..to be using it publicly.. so jus a suggestion.. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 22, 2009)

@Max, watching p0rn ain't a brave deed. Neither is it cool. Keep such stuff out. 

And yeah congo for PS3.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 22, 2009)

now read , does that look fine now ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ 


 yeah, its more than fine now, goin on a spritual course, shud i say.. keep it up..


----------



## max_demon (Mar 22, 2009)

Also I would like to know that can we transfer files to psp from of or ps3 thru wifi??


----------



## krates (Mar 22, 2009)

where can i get psp 2k ???? i want it ~x(


----------



## girish.g (Mar 22, 2009)

@krates try any grey market or second hand psp. moddable psp 2004 are hard to find


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ 

yup, agreed, infact 2 months back the mod*@ble PSP 2004's were being sold at an insane high price of 13-14K 
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 23, 2009)

Thx ashu , i will try NBA and Mytran Wars. sci fi is my fav genre.
btw, got hands on Silent Hill. Will start playing after i complete Resistance .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ 
Silent Hill: Origins.. ?? well, i played tat jus 2 stages, (Actually horror is NOT my genre,as i get scared with those sounds.. so didnt continue further.. lol..)

(for mytran wars) : not a problem mate..  btw, im extremely sorry for not replying to ur mail (abt that scrip thingy)  it slipped outta my mind, hope u wnt mind tat.. 

But, yes ur new script on FF 3.0.x works gr8 , im using it, and yes the FOrum itself has a problem with the "post quick reply" wherein after posting the reply many users incl. Me hv to F5 to see the updated reply.. 
--------

ALso, i got Mytran Wars, and it jus Does not work on my 3.90 m333 fw..  u try it out and tell me if ur works..  will be waiting for ur reply.. 
----------
Also, my new Core i7 system is completely built and runnign gr8,k check out the pics of my rig in my "Official Core i7 thread", link in my siggy.. 
-----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ 
Silent Hill: Origins.. ?? well, i played tat jus 2 stages, (Actually horror is NOT my genre,as i get scared with those sounds.. so didnt continue further.. lol..)

(for mytran wars) : not a problem mate..  btw, im extremely sorry for not replying to ur mail (abt that scrip thingy)  it slipped outta my mind, hope u wnt mind tat.. 

But, yes ur new script on FF 3.0.x works gr8 , im using it, and yes the FOrum itself has a problem with the "post quick reply" wherein after posting the reply many users incl. Me hv to F5 to see the updated reply.. 

ALso, i got Mytran Wars, and it jus *Does not work on my 3.90 m333 fw*..  u try it out and tell me if ur works..  will be waiting for ur reply.. 
----------
Also, my new Core i7 system is completely built and runnign gr8,k check out the pics of my rig in my "Official Core i7 thread", link in my siggy.. 
-----------

*And, yes i agree to wat u said in ur siggy... *
----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 23, 2009)

Your PC is awesome , I am planning to get a gaming lappy soon . BUdget is 60-65K . How much your PC cost ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ 

welll, to giv u an INDIRECT hint (well , not really an indirect one) but my PC costs more than the TATA's new car - NANO 
----------


----------



## haider_up32 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking forward to buy PSP-2004 .

Yesterday i checked for PSP-2004 in sony world ,they r out of stock

Following info needed Current PSP owners :-

1. Cost ??  Grey market ?? City/market name /shop
2.If someone has bought the psp-2004 from sony world then was it hackable or TA-088v3(unhackable version).Also mention the manufacturing date and label(G-a)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
LONG THREAD GOT THE ANSWER of point2


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 24, 2009)

^^

1.) Use PM dude..


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 24, 2009)

Who needs a Nano when you can drive a sports car in Grid or NFS


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ 

agreeeeeeeeeed......


----------



## max_demon (Mar 26, 2009)

But we cant drive sports car with girlfriend ( not talking of Co-up )


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ 

tats also very true.. 
---------


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 26, 2009)

I want a girl who can play Grid with me in multiplayer  .


----------



## haider_up32 (Mar 27, 2009)

where can i get psp2004 in delhi and mumbai (grey market) in lucknow i am getting for 13k+4gb ms


----------



## girish.g (Mar 27, 2009)

finished medal of honour, awesome game.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 27, 2009)

> where can i get psp2004 in delhi and mumbai ,in lucknow i am getting for 13k+4gb ms



Check ur PM.. 

yup, older PSPs are sold at that price of 13-14K... 
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ 
wat the fcuk... ?? is this.. ??  can u explain me.. ?? or is this spam. ??


----------



## girish.g (Mar 30, 2009)

finished star wars battlefront renegade squadron, awesome game. still havent played resistance


----------



## silenthill84 (Mar 30, 2009)

haider_up32 said:


> where can i get psp2004 in delhi and mumbai (grey market) in lucknow i am getting for 13k+4gb ms


box packed new hackable psps are still available in my city AHMEDABAD for just Rs.12000 that too with one ECHOCHROME UMD free.
if u ever visit AHMEDABAD just PM me & i will tell u the store names from which u can get them.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2009)

girish.g said:


> finished star wars battlefront renegade squadron, awesome game. still havent played resistance


try resistance and u'll forget ur sleep. .

the graphics, gameplay is top notch..


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 4, 2009)

Completed Resistance 8/10.
Recommended. 

Next is Silent Hill or Manhunt


----------



## Pathik (Apr 4, 2009)

Recommend me a good game. Haven't played anything since a month.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 4, 2009)

Play Resistance Retribution.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ 

absoluely agreed , w'out a doubt..


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 21, 2009)

New firmware is out :

The latest official PlayStation Portable firmware from Sony has finally made it out of the paddock and into the wild. That's right folks, you can now download and update your PSP to firmware 5.50. Here's a quick look at what it brings:

    * XMB Information Board similar to the PS3's
    * Unregistered browsing on the PlayStation Store
    * *Create and access sub-folders for music, videos and photos*
    * Internet search for games directly from the XMB
    * Free trial for two Trend Micro Internet security services

source :*pspupdates.qj.net/PlayStation-Portable-firmware-5-50-now-out/pg/49/aid/130571

I think i will finally upgrage my FW because of the third point.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ 

thanx for the update buddy..  

bte, since u (and me) are on the same FW 3.90 m333, will the update be possible from 3.90 m333 directly to 5.50 ?? plz post ur steps (wen u upgrade ur FW) ..


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 21, 2009)

sure


----------



## girish.g (Apr 21, 2009)

5.50 or 5.50 m33


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 21, 2009)

M33 obviously  . DA never disappoints.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for the review bro good job


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 22, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> thanx for the update buddy..
> 
> bte, since u (and me) are on the same FW 3.90 m333, will the update be possible from 3.90 m333 directly to 5.50 ?? plz post ur steps (wen u upgrade ur FW) ..



guys , don't forget me .. m too in line for upgrading from 3.90 M33 ...


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 22, 2009)

Waiting for DA to release the CFW. 
btw PSP2 details are also out :



> *img.qj.net/uploads/articles_module/130630/pspls_qjgenth.jpg?558720
> 
> Here's what PSLS pretty much confirmed and concurred with as "facts" from that post:
> 
> ...


Source : pspupdates.qj.net
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Waiting for DA to release the CFW. 
btw PSP2 details are also out :



> *img.qj.net/uploads/articles_module/130630/pspls_qjgenth.jpg?558720
> 
> Here's what PSLS pretty much confirmed and concurred with as "facts" from that post:
> 
> ...


Source : pspupdates.qj.net


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 27, 2009)

@ tarey: thanx for the update on the new PSP buddy, lets see how much of this is fact and how much MORE is fiction.. 

Btw, a sliding design PSP wud be gr8 minus the dual analog sticks (coz then it wud jus be like a PS2 or a PS3 controller in hand..) and yes, i snt want any fone feature in the new PSP, i jus want the PSP as it is now (jus like a PMP and a portable gaming device).. 
------
also,... hv u updated ur fw.. ??

@BB: buddy, hv u updated ur FW too. ???


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 27, 2009)

DA has not yet released the new CFW, Sony has made some changes in new FW and hence it becoming difficult to hack, but not impossible as DA says.
We will have to wait a little longer this time.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 27, 2009)

@ Ashu , no buddy .... i told u @ start , will only upgrade when u guys do so !  m too on 3.90 M33-3 at present !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ 

hery thans alot for this update, i thought tat i was left behind in FW upgrade..  yes me too on 3.90 m333 (its the most stable and awesome FW)


----------



## m-jeri (May 3, 2009)

how can u update from 3.71m-33 to the latest fw??...

mine is a slim...

or 



> 1 Stop Guide to 3.52 M33/3.71 M33/3.80 M33/3.90 M33/4.01 M33/5.00 M33 Custom Firmware + Updates & Add On's.



can i update from 3.71m-33 to latest using this??....

can anyone confirm??... or the update worth it???


----------



## max_demon (May 3, 2009)

i am on 5.00m33 just because of the usb auto and theme


----------



## m-jeri (May 4, 2009)

m-jeri said:


> how can u update from 3.71m-33 to the latest fw??...
> 
> mine is a slim...
> 
> ...





max_demon said:


> i am on 5.00m33 just because of the usb auto and theme



or 5.50 or 5.50 m33 ???

what i want to know is mine is 3.71m-33...and i need to update to the latest....how to do it??


----------



## m-jeri (May 4, 2009)

anybody


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 4, 2009)

No Prbs whatsoever in updating ... Just follow this *VIDEO*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 7, 2009)

^^ 

hey BB yaar... u already upgraded ur FM kya .. ??


----------



## tarey_g (May 7, 2009)

5.50 CFW is still not out . No words from DA


----------



## m-jeri (May 7, 2009)

hmm...

are there any applications we can install in psp.... i want to use it as a video player and for games...

and btw...i am also a psp lover now...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 8, 2009)

@ Ashu .. Gaurav is right , no updates from DA as of now on the 5.50 M33   , The news that is making rounds is Sony has changed some features in 5.50 OFW which DA is finding difficult to hack ! 

@ m-jeri , u kidding man ?? there's a hell lot of apps available for PSP .. That is what the CFW has been made for ! 


BTW Guys , See This ::::: *PSP 3000 On Verge Of Hacking *


----------



## m-jeri (May 8, 2009)

^^

The hack is for only home brew no ISO stuff...

and abt the apps..can u show some links or so


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2009)

^^ That is we wanted , Tested and found working on TA-88v3 PSP S&L . Will try on 3000 Series when some friend of mine will purchase .


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 9, 2009)

m-jeri said:


> ^^
> 
> The hack is for only home brew no ISO stuff...



u r new to the PSP Zone .. will get ur basics right sooner or later ... no worries !

P.S :: Regarding the apps , try this *SITE*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 10, 2009)

^^

gr8 words of wisdom to a newbie..  ...... kalyaan ho!!


----------



## m-jeri (May 10, 2009)

I updated my psp...3.70 m33 to 5.00 m33

the update went ok...

but after that when i try to load a iso/cso it shows a error "The game could not be started (80020321)"

what is it???? did i bricked it


----------



## m-jeri (May 10, 2009)

@bb...

the site link is not working


----------



## m-jeri (May 10, 2009)

Ok...
i pressed the select in the xmb menu and set the m33 vsh menu...and set the cpu clock to 333/166

UMD ISO MODE to sony np9660 and the iso's worked...


----------



## m-jeri (May 10, 2009)

now i need some video players for psp...for divx/xvid/mp4 etc....which ones are those???

and how to install a app in psp??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 11, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> gr8 words of wisdom to a newbie..  ...... kalyaan ho!!



 .... Just thought of welcoming him to the PSP Arena 



m-jeri said:


> now i need some video players for psp...for divx/xvid/mp4 etc....which ones are those???



Try Advance PMP Player ... Dunno whether we can play DivX in the PSP .. It surely plays the XviD and MP4 by its default provisions.



> and how to install a app in psp??



Just place the the downloaded folder containing eboot.pbp file in ms0:/PSP/Game ! It will show up in the memory stick under Games menu in the XMB.



> Site Ain't Working



Its working now , was down for maintainence... best site for PSP downloads !


If any problem still persists , get back here ... Happy to Help


----------



## Psychosocial (May 13, 2009)

One question

Can I use a Magic MemoryStick as a normal MS... I mean to store Data and ISOs, etc ?


----------



## max_demon (May 18, 2009)

i also like manga and anaim


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles `*



tspili10 said:


> you can read free manga Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles online*www.SunManga.comabove 4000 hot free mangas onlineTsubasa Reservoir Chronicles 199 Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles 200 Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles 201 Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles 202*www.Sunmanga.com/pics/0804/01/66421546vxi.jpg



Go to sleep baby...you're dead and out.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 23, 2009)

Ok, here is sum news or say rumour (i'd say more of a news than a rumour) abt the new PSP2 launch maybe in Sept,09'.....

I dunno if we want UMD less or with-UMD types PSP2's but wat this news says is that the new PSP's a.k.a PSP2 will hv a slide-up like feature and wich invariably means a slightly bigger PSP screen.. 

see this ---> *www.gamespot.com/news/blogs/rumor-...4429/umd-less-psp2-due-by-early-november.html

also, news is (for all SOCOM fans like me too)  tat Socom FTB3 will be out by end of this yeawr (b4 christmas) wooohooo...  (as per the video interview of gamespot with the SOCOM head team designer).. 
--------------

NEways, i hv been playing a lot of Turn-based-strategy gAMEs like Mytran wars, Tom Clancy;s EndWar, Military commander-Europe, Field Commander..  i jus kinda love those games guys.... wats ur views on that do post in ppl.. 

also, hv been playing sum real simulation golf with Tiger Wood's PGA Tour 09 ... a good break from the arcade like everybody's golf 2 (Hot shots golf 2)... 
--------------

@ tarey: wat are u upto these days buddy.. ??? 

to all: guys, wat u all are doin with ur PSP's lately.. ??? yaaron kuch post karo bhai log.. 


--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 23, 2009)

Ok, here is sum news or say rumour (i'd say more of a news than a rumour) abt the new PSP2 launch maybe in Sept,09'.....

I dunno if we want UMD less or with-UMD types PSP2's but wat this news says is that the new PSP's a.k.a PSP2 will hv a slide-up like feature and wich invariably means a slightly bigger PSP screen.. 

see this ---> *www.gamespot.com/news/blogs/rumor-...4429/umd-less-psp2-due-by-early-november.html

also, news is (for all SOCOM fans like me too)  tat Socom FTB3 will be out by end of this yeawr (b4 christmas) wooohooo...  (as per the video interview of gamespot with the SOCOM head team designer).. 
--------------

NEways, i hv been playing a lot of Turn-based-strategy gAMEs like Mytran wars, Tom Clancy;s EndWar, Military commander-Europe, Field Commander..  i jus kinda love those games guys.... wats ur views on that do post in ppl.. 

also, hv been playing sum real simulation golf with Tiger Wood's PGA Tour 09 ... a good break from the arcade like everybody's golf 2 (Hot shots golf 2)... 
--------------

@ tarey: wat are u upto these days buddy.. ??? 

to all: guys, wat u all are doin with ur PSP's lately.. ??? yaaron kuch post karo bhai log.. 


--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (May 25, 2009)

@ashu, too much work + exams + fcuking recession + no new CFW from DA, this time i really wanted to upgrade FW.


----------



## girish.g (May 25, 2009)

really bored after boards and all the entrance exams, finished chili con carnage, burnout dominator, sonic rivals, midnight club LA, flat out-head on, manhunt.
now playing fifa 08 the game i hate the most


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> @ashu, too much work + exams + fcuking recession + no new CFW from DA, this time i really wanted to upgrade FW.



+1 ... But for my end ... its examinations  + No 5.50 M33 .. Gaming is onto a halt , just using it as a PMP  

Guys , any new exciting game coming round the corner .. haven't played Resistance yet  ...  

Or if else , any good SNES or NES ROMS suggestions ??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> @ashu, too much work + exams + fcuking recession + no new CFW from DA, this time i really wanted to upgrade FW.



+1 ... But for my end ... its examinations  + No 5.50 M33 .. Gaming is onto a halt , just using it as a PMP  

Guys , any new exciting game coming round the corner .. haven't played Resistance yet  ...  

Or if else , any good SNES or NES ROMS suggestions ?? 

@ Girish , how ws ur result buddy ??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> @ashu, too much work + exams + fcuking recession + no new CFW from DA, this time i really wanted to upgrade FW.



+1 ... But for my end ... its examinations  + No 5.50 M33 .. Gaming is onto a halt , just using it as a PMP  

Guys , any new exciting game coming round the corner .. haven't played Resistance yet  ...  

Or if else , any good SNES or NES ROMS suggestions ?? 

@ Girish , how ws ur result buddy ??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2009)

^ Now plz don't blame me , its due to the buggy forum


----------



## girish.g (May 26, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> +1 ... But for my end ... its examinations  + No 5.50 M33 .. Gaming is onto a halt , just using it as a PMP
> 
> Guys , any new exciting game coming round the corner .. haven't played Resistance yet  ...
> 
> ...


using it as pmp?? i had been using it as paperweight.
try adventure island and contra.
result was awesome 99 in maths 95% in PCM and 73 in english


----------



## napster007 (May 28, 2009)

i installed the CFW 5.00 m33-6. i have a small problem now, i dloaded the theme for the 5.00, after unpacking, it gives 3 folders, F0, ctf, ptf.  how am i supposed to install these???


----------



## Davidboon (May 29, 2009)

Hi guys , there's a good news the  TA-88 V3 PSP Slim ha s been hacked and now users can install CFW , by using a CFW loader specially made for TA-88 V3 PSP Slim model ( PSP 2004 ) , now i am able to play backups on my  TA-88 V3 PSP Slim . but this doesnt work on PSP 3000 .
so guys please tell me about some good psp games , its been a long since i have played a game on my psp

Btw now i am playing TEKKEN DARK RESSURECTION , and its awesome game.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 30, 2009)

napster007 said:


> i installed the CFW 5.00 m33-6. i have a small problem now, i dloaded the theme for the 5.00, after unpacking, it gives 3 folders, F0, ctf, ptf. how am i supposed to install these???



Just place the PTF or CTF ( any one ) file under ms0:/PSP/Theme.


@ DavidBoon .... Good News and Congrats Finally 

@ Others ... Guys , DA has confirmed that there would be *" NO 5.50 M33 "* as it is a hell lot difficult to hack   ... Can this be the end of CFW for our PSP 2000's ( not askin for 3000 ) ??


----------



## girish.g (May 30, 2009)

the only disadvantage is that you have to mod again after every reboot


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ 

u sure.. ??? mg: mg: ...wtf...


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 1, 2009)

Ah, btw . 'PSP Go' has been revealed . 43% lighter with slider, no UMD, 16 GIG memory with additional m2 support. Slightly bigger than a iPhone, smaller than a DSi .


----------



## girish.g (Jun 1, 2009)

@ashu yup, thats right everytime you reboot you need to get the psp in chicHEN mode and mod again.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 1, 2009)

my too success in running 5.00 M33 on TA88v3


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 4, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Ah, btw . 'PSP Go' has been revealed . 43% lighter with slider, no UMD, 16 GIG memory with additional m2 support. Slightly bigger than a iPhone, smaller than a DSi .



ooh yaa, jus saw the new PSP (PSP Go) on gamespot.. looks good..yup no doubt (infact, any new gadget looks good for tat matter..lol..) the imp thing for us is tat is the new PSP a.k.a PSP go M _ D _ @BL3 ,.... hope all of u guys can guess wat im trying to say..lol..

btw here are the pics for PSP Go..... (source.. gamespot.com)

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/6673/pspgo2.th.jpg

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/7513/pspgo1.th.jpg



=====================================================================



girish.g said:


> @ashu yup, thats right everytime you reboot you need to get the psp in chicHEN mode and mod again.



pph yaa, i too remember this Chicken thingy.. infact a Chicken type of icon appears (afaik) wen the PSP boots...right,,, ?? 



max_demon said:


> my too success in running 5.00 M33 on TA88v3



does that mean u hv unOFFICIALLY cracked the TA 088 v3 mobo PSP.. ???


----------



## max_demon (Jun 5, 2009)

** I ment via ChickHEN . well ISOs are playable , and the psp is mostly is in sleep .

if we by any chance reboot we just have to re - enable homebrew environment .

TESTED AND WORKING GOD OF WAR COO ON PSP-2004 TA088v3!! +++


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ ok, thanx for the info..


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jun 7, 2009)

Now you can also enable CFW on the 3k models:
*sceners.org/?itemid=106


----------



## girish.g (Jun 7, 2009)

whoa pspgo has a 3.8" screen, why did they reduce the screen size. and does bluetooth means it can send data to mobiles via bluetooth??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 13, 2009)

^^

yes, i think so, coz Bluetooth is jus Bluetooth..so it will work will any Bluetooth enabled device..


----------



## max_demon (Jun 13, 2009)

The price is not worth the  PSP Go


----------



## girish.g (Jun 13, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yes, i think so, coz Bluetooth is jus Bluetooth..so it will work will any Bluetooth enabled device..


so?? i dont think sony supports piracy so it wont be able to send any music,video files just images.BTW does it have a2dp support??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 13, 2009)

No. The Bluetooth feature is only for Bluetooth headsets. Nothing more than that as far as I know.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ 

ooh, i see then u must be right (i didnt think on those lines) ..


----------



## max_demon (Jun 15, 2009)

i think bluetooth may have some relations with Duel Shock 3 , because DS3 also uses bt as primary connection , and PSP - PS3 Relations will be more closer .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 15, 2009)

You mean Dual Shock right?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ 

yup, he meant Dual shock..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 22, 2009)

Guys any1 for Wireless (wifi) gaming with me.. ??? plz tell me hv got a new wireless Router jus for PSP...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in. Which game? Brian Lara Cricket?


----------



## max_demon (Jun 22, 2009)

I play NFS Carbon in Multiplayer


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, i dnt hv Cricket (Sunny) dude, any other will do.. 

also, how to go abt with PSP wifi gaming.. ?? (i mean how u gonna find me on the n/work.. ?? 
--------

@ Max: yup i hv tat game, but u hv a wifi router.. ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 23, 2009)

@Ashu Tell me any game. I'll get that and report.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 23, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Well, i dnt hv Cricket (Sunny) dude, any other will do..
> 
> also, how to go abt with PSP wifi gaming.. ?? (i mean how u gonna find me on the n/work.. ??
> --------
> ...


yes , thats why i said i play online . also i have N+ game but couldnt get it working online .
NFS carbon is based on infrastructure mode , there are very less people so i think finding online isnt a problem

btw my EA Nation Account is maxdemonSly . and at this time only 4 players are onine .

texting while gaming is serious issue so add me in yahoo so that we can chat on pc


----------



## girish.g (Jun 23, 2009)

@ashu how about syphon filter?? does resistance have multiplayer(wifi) i got that too


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ashu Tell me any game. I'll get that and report.


hmm. ok well for me any will do (i hv a list of almost 65-70 games.. maybe Golf or tekken will do for me..  u say ur choices.. 



max_demon said:


> yes , thats why i said i play online . also i have N+ game but couldnt get it working online .
> NFS carbon is based on infrastructure mode , there are very less people so i think finding online isnt a problem
> 
> btw my EA Nation Account is maxdemonSly . and at this time only 4 players are onine .
> ...


hmm.. i see.. so tell me ur game choices and wat time u can be online.. /? we will 1st try to play for sum time and see if the connection of wifi is stable or no (this applies to Sunny) as well.. 

im on a MTNL 256 kbps UL connection.. wat abt u both guys... ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 23, 2009)

girish.g said:


> @ashu how about syphon filter?? does resistance have multiplayer(wifi) i got that too


hey thats a gr8 idea, i love those games, even SOCOM will do for me.. wen can u come online.. ?? we all guys (u, max, sunny and me) will fix a common game as well as time to be online too


----------



## girish.g (Jun 23, 2009)

anytime.so what do you say??which game?? what time??


----------



## max_demon (Jun 24, 2009)

also tell me exact name of the game you all wish to play , i will Ahem buy it  also i am on BSNL 256 kbps infinity plan


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ 

ooh kool, so wen can we game.. say Resistance Retribution or SOCOM or any sports like Golf or HotShots Golf2.. ???


----------



## max_demon (Jun 24, 2009)

I m live now for 2 hrs on nfs carbon online . Neons playing meet me there I am maxdemonSly


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2009)

^^
hey dude, once we are online via a game, how can i search for players.. ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2009)

^^
hey dude, once we are online via a game, how can i search for players.. ???


----------



## girish.g (Jun 24, 2009)

in syphon filter,its really simple, someone hosts a game and you join.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 25, 2009)

^^

i see, so wen can we all hv a multiplayer session.. is tomorrow alright for everyone.. ?? plz Decide on the timings..


----------



## max_demon (Jun 25, 2009)

but which syphon filter ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, tell me the full name of that game.


----------



## girish.g (Jun 25, 2009)

syphon filter dark mirror multiplayer sucks, how about combat ops or logan's shadow??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 25, 2009)

@sunny:
Syphon Filter--Dark Mirror,
Syphon Filter--Logan's Shadow
--------------
@girish: yaar koi bhi game chalega..atleast lets get it started 
-------------

But does SOCOM hv Wifi multiplayer support.. ?? wich games u guys hv in mind. .??

my list wud be:

1.) SOCOM (any of the 3--> Fireteam Bravo, Fireteam Bravo2, Tactical Strike)
2.) Resistance Retribution
3.) Syphon Filter
4.) Tekken Dark Resurrection
5.) Tiger Woods PGA tour (2008 or 2009)
6.) Puzzle Quest-Challenge of the Warlords
-------------

U guys giv ur pick.. I will be online tonite (at digit forum and also on yaho msngr id: ashu888ashu888  ) from 8pm to 10pm.. so catch me either via yahoo msngr or here in this thread (b4 we begin wifi play).. 
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## girish.g (Jun 25, 2009)

@ashu any game will do except for socom, i would prefer TPS and FPS games.BTW im on a single user internet plan so i cant play as well as be online so cant check with you guys


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 25, 2009)

Mere paas Tekken hai. Koi khelega?

My brother bought some original games for PSP from US- God Of  War: Chains of Olympus, Lego batman, X-Men Origins:Wolverine, Lego Indiana Jones, Wall-E and MLB09 The Show. He finished Wolverine in just one day. He's gone all nuts and bolts. If you people don't mind then my bro can also join us.


----------



## girish.g (Jun 25, 2009)

i cant play syphon filter today,here's the list of games i can play
1.resistance
2.NFS(prostreet, carbon own the city, undercover)
3.Metal gear solid portable ops plus
4.Medal of honour:heroes 2
5.Godfather
6.coded arms
7.Call of duty


----------



## max_demon (Jun 25, 2009)

i hope we could play Patapon 2 In Multiplayer  . i have seizure issues with FPS .


----------



## max_demon (Jun 25, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Mere paas Tekken hai. Koi khelega?
> 
> My brother bought some original games for PSP from US- God Of  War: Chains of Olympus, Lego batman, X-Men Origins:Wolverine, Lego Indiana Jones, Wall-E and MLB09 The Show. He finished Wolverine in just one day. He's gone all nuts and bolts. If you people don't mind then my bro can also join us.


 does tecken has multiplayer via infrastructure?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 25, 2009)

ok, 

all guys (whoever is reading this and whoever is interested for a wifi on PSP)...

Plz, be ready with the following games on ur PSP (or atleast one of the games from the below list) tomorrow, 26th, June b/w 8-10pm (IST) so that we can try out wifi gaming..
*
1.) SOCOM tact. strike
2.) Syphon filter dark mirror and Logan's shadow
3.) patapon2 (i dunno if it supports wifi gaming)
4.) NFS Undercover (or underground 2)
5.) Burnout legends*
---------------------

ALso, my yahoo msngr is is: ashu888ashu888 so add me to ur yahoo list and buzz me wenever u are online for PSP gaming.. 
---------------------

Atleast, lets giv it a shot adn try it..
------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 25, 2009)

max_demon said:


> does tecken has multiplayer via infrastructure?



I'm sorry but it is 'Tekken'.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ok,
> 
> all guys (whoever is reading this and whoever is interested for a wifi on PSP)...
> 
> ...



I'll get Need For Speed:Undercover and Patapon 2. No first person shooters for me please.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 26, 2009)

patapon has only Ad - Hoc , no infrastructur , also i am quite sure about Burnout legends 

I have NFS CArbon , Burnout Legends /Dominator , Patapon Currently . i will be pwned if i try to frag in FPS , also the only winning move is not to play .


----------



## max_demon (Jun 26, 2009)

*www.teamxlink.co.uk/?go=download

please download this software who wants to play Patapon / Burnout Legends/Dominator  / Xmen Legends / Smackdown vs Raw 2008 / maybe GTA vice city stories support Ad Hoc Too / also suggest some games that u like

Also u need to make sure about the router . that it is compatible or not


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I'm sorry but it is 'Tekken'.


Yup, tekken DOES NOT support multiplayer via wifi  (u and i) checked that out yesterday (online) 


> I'll get Need For Speed:Undercover and Patapon 2. No first person shooters for me please.


Im on dude.. NFS UG it will be for today evening (plz try to be online) on yahoo msngr too.. 



max_demon said:


> patapon has only Ad - Hoc , no infrastructur , also i am quite sure about Burnout legends


Yup, those games DO NOT support MP via wifi .. 


> I have NFS CArbon , Burnout Legends /Dominator , Patapon Currently . i will be pwned if i try to frag in FPS , also the only winning move is not to play .


Well, then lets get started with NFS UG (u, sunny and me) today evening..  Tyr to be online in ur yahoo msngr as well and add me to ur list (ashu888ashu888@yahoo.com)


max_demon said:


> Also u need to make sure about the router . that it is compatible or not


Well, i hv a D link Wireless Router (DIR 300) connected to my D LINK ADSL (wired) Router (DSL 502-T) so its compatible, i hv surfed net on my PSP... 
-----------

*
So, NFS UNDERCOVER it will be for all 3 guys for today evening, plz try to be online at 8.30pm (and also be online on ur yahoo msngrs)....*
-----------------



Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 26, 2009)

--------

Also,  wat abt Wipeout Pure, wipeout pulse and Ridge Racer1.,2 ???


----------



## girish.g (Jun 26, 2009)

hey i'm in too, why not NFS carbon. Carbon is better than undercover IMO


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 26, 2009)

^^ Guys any success playing multiplayer ?


----------



## girish.g (Jun 26, 2009)

@tarey_g you bet me and ashu888 played several matches. more to be played. it was awesome.
BTW we'll be playing SF:combat ops or logan's shadow tomorrow 8:30pm IST.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 26, 2009)

Playing Via Adhoc is Possible online . u will need only Compatible hardware and this software *www.teamxlink.co.uk/?go=download , then WE CAN PLAY PATAPON 2 , BURNOUT ETC. Please check your hardwares , mine is compatible

my id is MaxDemon


----------



## max_demon (Jun 26, 2009)

**** didnt detected psp , only PS3 detected


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 27, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Guys any success playing multiplayer ?



yup, DEFINATELY (in bold)..lol.. me and girish played NFS Undercover (via Infrastructure mode) and it was really gr8, wished sum more of u guys cud hv joined in with us..  

*neways, tomo (8.30pm IST) me and girish will play Syphon Filter-Combat Ops.. i am also looking for ppl to join us in many other games, so plz tell me ur choices...*



girish.g said:


> @tarey_g you bet me and ashu888 played several matches. more to be played. it was awesome.
> BTW we'll be playing SF:combat ops or logan's shadow tomorrow 8:30pm IST.


Ooh yeah, it was SWeeeeeet dude, we really enjoyed alot.. 



max_demon said:


> Playing Via Adhoc is Possible online . u will need only Compatible hardware and this software *www.teamxlink.co.uk/?go=download , then WE CAN PLAY PATAPON 2 , BURNOUT ETC. Please check your hardwares , mine is compatible
> 
> my id is MaxDemon


Wat hardware ??  me and girish played via Infrastructure mode in NFS UC...so wats that s/ware all about.. ??

neywas, will u join us tomo.. ???
--------------
*
Cm'on guys, we need more players, say 3-4 players for a NFS UC or NFS UG Rivals..it will be gr8 fun.. *

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## shri (Jun 27, 2009)

Is anybody using Photofast pro duo adapter?

Considering buying it from dealextreme... Wanted inputs from owners.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 27, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> yup, DEFINATELY (in bold)..lol.. me and girish played NFS Undercover (via Infrastructure mode) and it was really gr8, wished sum more of u guys cud hv joined in with us..
> 
> *neways, tomo (8.30pm IST) me and girish will play Syphon Filter-Combat Ops.. i am also looking for ppl to join us in many other games, so plz tell me ur choices...*
> 
> ...



We can Play Ad-Hoc Games on the internet , if we have good Router


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 27, 2009)

Gotta buy PSP Go as soon as it will get released. 

The best place to buy the stuff like this is... Gulf Countires. You know in the countires like U.S., U.K, Japan, There will be early release and lot of fan following.. SO, getting those buties is not that easy.

In the countires like Kuwait(Where my father works), hardware, games,etc will release at the very date. But there won't be many people to buy that stuff. It's just like going and picking a banana. Even the prices will be cheaper...


----------



## kenpachiroks (Jun 27, 2009)

I stay in pune...even though i have modded many psps... i need to get a hackable psp for myself....
if there is any1 willing to sell mail me at getclikinagas@yahooco.uk

remember..don't update to 5.5 yet...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 27, 2009)

max_demon said:


> We can Play Ad-Hoc Games on the internet , if we have good Router



Okell i hv a really stable Router, but atleast u guys come online 1st dudes...

no one is ever online at the said date and time so how are we gonna start playing ?? leave talking aside..lol...


----------



## max_demon (Jun 28, 2009)

I have some internet issues , it is not stable


----------



## raghavpande123 (Jun 30, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Okell i hv a really stable Router, but atleast u guys come online 1st dudes...
> 
> no one is ever online at the said date and time so how are we gonna start playing ?? leave talking aside..lol...




hey dude i heard u lost from girish in online match on psp ????
me and girish play every day and he's a piece of cake.
but neways lets see what you have got when it comes down to syphon filter then we'll see who's the real king
and i'll be joining too.
match will be in this week
me and girish vs you and any one here or any of your pal.
(cant play tomorrow as my mom has taken my psp and i'll be getting it 2or 3 days l8r.

SHOW US WHAT YOU HAVE GOT8)


----------



## girish.g (Jun 30, 2009)

@raghavpande123 STFU, its not about winning me and ashu had a great time. anyone wanna have a great time tomorrow 8:00pm IST syphon filter combat OPS


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 1, 2009)

^^

got ur offliner on yahoo , thanx dude, will be really careful now.. 
----------------

Yup, rightly said, its not about winning or even WHinning..lol..but jus to hv fun, tats it.. 

btw, girish, i managed to buy Porsche Cayman, Lancer Evo VI and toyota supra in career mode..  (next time i'll race with u with my cayman on port Camden) 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## girish.g (Jul 1, 2009)

@ashu ive unlocked pagani zonda next time ill race with that.
BTW you wanna play today??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 2, 2009)

Sry guys to interrupt u on ur gaming sessions  , but here's a news :

Although DA hasn't released the 5.50 M33 CFW , but the other team "GENyUS" have released their 5.50 GEN-B CFW , and alongwith that , there is one CXMB plugin too. 
Can we upgrade this ?

More Details : *CFW 5.50 GEN-B*


YouTube Update Link : *Video*


So what r ur opinions buddies ??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 2, 2009)

I am sticking with DA's CFW for now, 3.90 FTW


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 2, 2009)

i m really really missing two features : 

1. Sleep Mode
2. Sub-Folder Creation Facility.

But i m not being able to understand one thing , GEN CFW's basically follow the reverse phenomena of M33 ( DA's ) and add a few inbuilt plugins and tweaks , they also acknowledge DA for the same , then how come DA ain't being able to release the 5.50 M33 ??  Why DA why ??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 2, 2009)

I miss sub-folder navigation too, what about the sleep mode, what is does exactly?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 2, 2009)

What is your internet speed? Ashu and Girish?


----------



## girish.g (Jul 3, 2009)

@pathik it was 2mbps last month now its 256kbps and there is no lag while playing.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 3, 2009)

girish.g said:


> @ashu ive unlocked pagani zonda next time ill race with that.
> BTW you wanna play today??


ooh wow, hey can u plz mail me ur save game folder for NFS UC plz.. to ashu888ashu888@yahoo.com

i was able to buy jus Porsche Cayman and Lancer Evo VI.. and still im at a bounts of (i guess) $433,323 



Pathik said:


> What is your internet speed? Ashu and Girish?



im on MTNL 256kbps UNLIMITED plan buddy..  (Rs. 999 pm) 
------------

Btw, the racing with Cayman with u (girish) was really fun...wat u say.. ?? 
------------

WIll get Syphon Filter Combat ops (not sure abt today evening, friday 3rd july, will do leave u  an offliner wenever i come at 8.30 or after tat..


----------



## raghavpande123 (Jul 5, 2009)

i know its not abt whinning or winning. but i thing you were the one who had put a review of nfsuc and u wer like u'have played the whole game to it's end still u lost to GiRiSh???? you should have kicked the SH** outta him.
anyways i see now how big loser you are when it comes down to playing and winning.
if you are gud in any console game and are proud of yourself then tell me we'll have a direct match in game of your choice.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ 

wooa wooa.. slow down a bit dude.. read ur sentences adn decide for urself who is WHInning now.. ??? huh.. !!

And wen did i say tat i hv completed NFS UC full 100%.. ?? plz quote tat (let me also see it)...i jus posted a review of how good tat game was...and NOT abt how many times i hv completed it..

also, wats the big deal in losing to sum friends out here.. huh.. !! its not like as if im losing sum 10million pounds or losing my job ..is it.. ??

i dnt wanna prove myself to anyone here (nor any of the guys here wanna prove anything to any one..) we jus come here to relax, chill out and hv fun...

............. i dunno wat best suits ur case..../so suit urself and stop behaving like a total loser...(by ur own hi profile words....)
-----------------

also, dnt make me make u eat ur own words, if u wanna fight, go join sum other prinny--prankster forum where u can WHINE abt ur winnings....and make lil' kids proud...
------------------


----------



## sav_more (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys!
I purchased psp 3004 from mumbai Chroma in malad with OFW 5.01.
Also got 4gb memory card and 2 games seperately (games are damn expensive!!!! ).
actually I waited for around 2 months for 3K series to be modded with CFW. but it seems its still only  partially modable with chickHEN. So I went ahead and bought it.. Will get it loaded with CFW when it arrives. 
Playing god of war and logans shadow....loving it...
video, songs and picture quality is very good...... 
Only thing missing is playing backup of games from memory stick....Hope they find permanent solution to 3K series... I love this device.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^

congrats on ur purchase dude..  and wel come to the PSP thread here  ..

btw, plz edit ur post as modding and cfw are against the rules wich might get u banned by mods,so use PM only  
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## sav_more (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ Opps!!!! My sincere appologies. 

 can any one tell me the best video conversion method for psp. I transferred transformers which was orignally 900 MB to my psp . After converting to mp4 format it was 940 MB!!!!!* Total wastage of good space.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ 
its ok..  (but plz edit ur post) 
-----------

u can use PSP VIDEO Convertor for compressing ur videos..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ 
its ok..  (but plz edit ur post) 
-----------

u can use PSP VIDEO Convertor for compressing ur videos..


----------



## shercheeta (Jul 7, 2009)

hey people !!! haven't been active here but have been following the conversations !!Ashu and company have kept the place alive !! great to keep hearing from you guys on latest updates ! Heard about you guys playin multiplayer online on psp ! that's like WOW !
Guess it will require a wifi access point ! Unfortunately i have just relocated to pune and o n this forsaken hill there is no service provider ! would love to join you guys ? any tips on how to go about it ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 8, 2009)

Where in Pune ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 8, 2009)

shercheeta said:


> hey people !!! haven't been active here but have been following the conversations !!Ashu and company have kept the place alive !! great to keep hearing from you guys on latest updates ! Heard about you guys playin multiplayer online on psp ! that's like WOW !
> Guess it will require a wifi access point ! Unfortunately i have just relocated to pune and o n this forsaken hill there is no service provider ! would love to join you guys ? any tips on how to go about it ?


welcome back, 

and yes, me and girish.g started playing over wifi with our PSPs, it was gr8 fun.. we tried NFC Undercover, Syphon Filter too... it was really fun, u need a wireless router to get urself connected via the PSP 



tarey_g said:


> Where in Pune ?


dude, bhai wen are u joining us (me and girish.g) for wifi gaming ????
------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 8, 2009)

Well internet is a problem here, I am changing my flat later this month and praying that the new place has some sort of internet connectivity. I really need internet to play online on PC/PSP . We might be playing for Left 4 Dead multiplayer soon iff I get internet .


----------



## napster007 (Jul 8, 2009)

hey...i want to buy the new psp3000, i  have a few questions,

1. is the 3000 now moddable??
2. if its not, is the hack going to release?
3.shall i buy it now or wait for the hack to be released??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 8, 2009)

^^

1.) Not official and NOT possible as of now (as per DA)
2.) jus wait and watch..
3.) no point in buying it now as the UMDs are damn expensive still...
---------------




@ tarey: all the best for ur flat changing plans.. 
-----------


----------



## krates (Jul 20, 2009)

my friend gifted me his PSP Phat ( I am very happy )

Quick Questions how to check the psp is modded and can somebody pm me the smallest game for it as I can't download 50mb+ games my net speed suck

How to install new themes

And how to increase sound loudness.

Thanks


----------



## krates (Jul 20, 2009)

my friend gifted me his PSP Phat ( I am very happy )

Quick Questions how to check the psp is modded and can somebody pm me the smallest game for it as I can't download 50mb+ games my net speed suck

How to install new themes

And how to increase sound loudness.

Thanks


----------



## sav_more (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Finally My PSP experience is complete!!
I am able to play My Backup ISO/CSO on PSP 3004.
I would recommend this device to everyone who want heavy duty entertainment on the go.

Excellent video playback quality, excellent music quality, and now.... backup of games playable from Mem stick on my PSP.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 10, 2009)

=========

guys, i need a suitable video convertor for the PSP.. actually i hv got many movies of h264 format (I GUESS ITS SAME AS MPEG-4 FORMAT..?? PLZ CLEAR ME OUT) tat i wanna convert it for my PSP...so plz tell me sum names..


----------



## paraman (Aug 11, 2009)

MediaCoder PSP Edition


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 12, 2009)

^^ thanx will giv it a try, thanx again dude..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 13, 2009)

Ashu , try out the Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate .. Its a shareware , but u neways know to do , otherwise just drop a PM 

For me ,its the best in business..


P.S : This thread alongwith the forums has lost its charm .. Thanks to non-availability of CFW from DA .. Guys , need updates from ur ends as well .. What r u upto these days ??


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 14, 2009)

I use Xilisoft too, good converter. Encoding in Win 7 is faster as GPU also does the work for you, so use WIN7


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanx BB and Tarey.. 
------

Btw wat time it takes to convert a 1.4GB (h264 format) movie..?? its taking me 30-35 mins on my rig (in my siggy) With Win XP PRO+SP3 OS( 32bit)...and IMtoo video convertor s/ware.. 

if i use Vista (64bit) OS will the encoding be fast enough..say time reduced to15-20mins..??
------

Note: While movie encoding for my PSP, i leave the PC unattended ..
---------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## max_demon (Aug 14, 2009)

^^ Use Gfx Card or PS3 For Converting Videos it will be converted 253% Faster  , maybe it will be converted in under 7 minutes and 42 Seconds


----------



## girish.g (Aug 15, 2009)

Really sorry couldnt reply in this thread. Currently in college so really busy


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 17, 2009)

@ max: wat do u mean by "use gfx card" ..??  ..> ?? and sorry, i do not own a PS3..


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 17, 2009)

Use Win7, whenever you will do encoding it will also use the graphica card for the job(new feature), in vista/xp i believe only processor is used .


----------



## max_demon (Aug 17, 2009)

^^ Here you go *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-gtx-280,1953-24.html


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanx both of u.. never knew tat concept.. lol..


----------



## max_demon (Aug 17, 2009)

trust me it is converted wayy faster , i personally have AMD 3500+ Processor , but when convering useing PS3 , the benchmark shows that it is faster than Core i7 965 . ( Cell Broadband)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 18, 2009)

^^

ooh i see.. thanx for the update..


----------



## max_demon (Aug 19, 2009)

UPDATE : Nitendo DS Emulation now Possible on PSP !! ; Beat that DS fans


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 19, 2009)

max_demon said:


> UPDATE : Nitendo DS Emulation now Possible on PSP !! ; Beat that DS fans



How? How? Link us please...

Mario on PSP...that should be killa


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 19, 2009)

^^ Good news max, nothing can be done for the games which need touch support but still better than nothing.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 19, 2009)

*pspupdates.qj.net/PSP-homebrew-DSO...Nintendo-DS-emulator-for-PSP/pg/49/aid/133926

installed , tested rom brain challange ,working fine


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 20, 2009)

^^

niceeeeeeeee :devil:


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 30, 2009)

==============

is this thread dying already.. ?? lol... where are all u PSP guys..??

max, tarey, fieldgunner, girish, BBthumb... i knw there there are no latest and newest PSP games right now as everyone's waiting for gran turismo and also socom..  but still post wat u guys hv been playing these days.. or it ur PSP in hibernate mode..  ??
-------

Plz post ur games, movies or anything tat u hv been watching/listening on ur PSP...

for me: watched the matrix triology on my PSP, tried sum games like tour de france (wich sucks) and mlb09 and bigs2 (i didnt understand a single thing)... lol..

------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## max_demon (Aug 30, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ==============
> 
> is this thread dying already.. ?? lol... where are all u PSP guys..??
> 
> ...




i watch movies everyday on my psp , and most of the time i use psp as a media player only .(Remote play) . also i have installed FFXVII Crisis core , but dont seem to like it .

completed both patapons and locorocos and flOw , also holy invasion of privacy badman! , there are no more intresting games  unless Little big planet , or any other good games are launched


----------



## girish.g (Aug 31, 2009)

@ashu
Dude i was really screwed up earlier,as i told you before i was in college(NIT Silchar,Assam) but that crappy college didnt have wifi and no means of getting access to the net.
But on 26th august there was a 6th round of AIEEEcounselling and my college got upgraded to NIT Hamirpur, himachal pradesh so i had to pack everything from there and had to come back all the way. So was in a tight spot for the last week.
Btw i use my psp for only watching family guy


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 31, 2009)

^^

aah i see, but now (i guess) u got shifted for the better part of it.. right.>??  (having sum kinda net connection in ur college..??


----------



## max_demon (Aug 31, 2009)

girish.g said:


> @ashu
> Dude i was really screwed up earlier,as i told you before i was in college(NIT Silchar,Assam) but that crappy college didnt have wifi and no means of getting access to the net.
> But on 26th august there was a 6th round of AIEEEcounselling and my college got upgraded to NIT Hamirpur, himachal pradesh so i had to pack everything from there and had to come back all the way. So was in a tight spot for the last week.
> Btw i use my psp for only watching family guy


finished south park?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 31, 2009)

I watch Simpsons on it , currently on Season 16


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 31, 2009)

^^

ooh wat a choice..lol..


----------



## max_demon (Sep 1, 2009)

i watch asian gore/horror movies , watching guina pig series .  , thats some wierd choice


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2009)

^^
swear i agree.. lol. never heard of tat show or thing wat ever tat is..lol.. is it a cartoon series or a tv series from korea or any such south asian country..??


----------



## max_demon (Sep 1, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> swear i agree.. lol. never heard of tat show or thing wat ever tat is..lol.. is it a cartoon series or a tv series from korea or any such south asian country..??



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_Pig_(film_series)

guess which one of the movie is a Snuff Film (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snuff_films)

There is one


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2009)

^^
will check those out and let y knw.. lol..


----------



## girish.g (Sep 2, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> aah i see, but now (i guess) u got shifted for the better part of it.. right.>??  (having sum kinda net connection in ur college..??



Yea the college is good and they have a pretty awesome net connection(so ive heard, havent used it yet), the only drawback is that there's no wifi for freshers.

@max check my avatar
Now check my user title, now yea ive finished south park every bit of it, the movie all episodes, unaired short films and other stuff. Finished family guy too it sucks now in process of acquiring simpsons.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 2, 2009)

girish.g said:


> Yea the college is good and they have a pretty awesome net connection(so ive heard, havent used it yet), the only drawback is that there's no wifi for freshers.
> 
> @max check my avatar
> Now check my user title, now yea ive finished south park every bit of it, the movie all episodes, unaired short films and other stuff. Finished family guy too it sucks now in process of acquiring simpsons.


Where do you live ? pm me your hard disk .


----------



## girish.g (Sep 2, 2009)

^Err. wtf?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^

lol.. wierdo....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 16, 2009)

==========================


latest game update:

*NFS Shift runs smoothly on 3.90 m333 fw* .. 
the controls are good, but i didnt find anyting special in this latest nfs series
-------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ Arey, why dont you try it on PC .Shift has been rated good


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^

yup i will. actualy my 2nd rig (my d/load wali rig) is undergoin sum maintainance.. lol.. OS reinstallation..


----------



## girish.g (Sep 17, 2009)

i've got shift too working great on 5.00 m33-6, nothing new(like speedbreaker, bounty, wingmen and stuff) but still better than undercover.
In process of acquiring  motorstorm:arctic edge


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 17, 2009)

^^lol.. same here, i got Dirt 2 as well,  but it doesnt work on 3.90 m333..


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 17, 2009)

DA has said no to 6.0 M33 too ! , i think i'll move to the upcoming 6.0 CFW release by Mack (if its legit).


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 18, 2009)

^^

wen u do plz let me knw too..


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 18, 2009)

Btw, I got Internet  , If anyone is still playing online ...let me know


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 18, 2009)

^^ me  me me always.. : D wat u wanna play.. ??? (plz list down a list of games)..


----------



## girish.g (Sep 18, 2009)

@tarey & ashu count me in too.
EDIT: got motorstorm arctic edge doesnt work on 5.00m33-6


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 18, 2009)

Decide the game and I'll get it, I am on for online PC gaming too


----------



## max_demon (Sep 18, 2009)

i m up 4 ne game


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok
so here are the choices:

1.) NFS UnderCover (all four of us)
2.) SOCOM
3.) Ridge Racer I and II
4.) Burnout Dominator
5.) NFS SHift
-------------


If u hv any games in mind plz let us knw hre.. 
-------------


Btw wat day,date and time u guys wanna play..???
==============


@ tarey: for online PC, choose b/w NFS mostwanted or Fifa 09... 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## fieldgunner (Sep 20, 2009)

MODDED!!! Yippeeee...

Got my S&L almost a year back...fear of brickdom held me back for quite long, but after having played through all my umds...
Today, finally, got ofw 4.01 out and am now running 5.00 m33.

Felt great playing MGS PO...next stop- resistance-retribution or shift

Modding cost Rs 550/-...is that a fair price? I felt it was too much...but what the hell- cant take the money with me when i die, right?

Anyone recommend some must have homebrew please...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 20, 2009)

^^

congrats..lol.. and yes its a fair price for ur mod..

the must have's wud be 

1.) Music plugin (music.prx) (allows u to listen to music while keeping the PSP on HOLD wherein only the screen light is switched OFF but the PSP runs, thus saving precious battery power)

2.) Screenshot Plugin (allows u to take in game screenshots by pressing the music button)

3.) ctf themes (look out for the cxmb plugin)
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 21, 2009)

How abt virtua tennis ? I am  available after 8 pm daily.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@fieldgunner.. which PSP ?


----------



## fieldgunner (Sep 21, 2009)

@tarey- S&L=Slim and Lite, as mentioned in my post.

I too would like to join in some multiplaya, but somehow I just cant seem to get my psp to connect via my wi-fi.

I have a bsnl bb connection with a utstarcom wa3002g4 wireless router and my connection works great on my laptop. my psp scans and finds the router but internet always fails after i set up. Tho i'm not very networking savvy, i googled and googled and tried manual setup also but no luck.

can someone help me out with this?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 21, 2009)

@ tarey: yup game on for Virtua tennis..  will login tomo at 8pm but plz be online via yahoo msngr too (so tat we can be in direct contact)...

@ fieldgunner : does ur PSP asks for SSID and network password..??


----------



## fieldgunner (Sep 21, 2009)

@ ashu-
thanks for helping.

no, it does not ask for anything. it takes "utstarcom" as SSID by default and my network is unsecured so no password is asked for.

i set up new connection then scan and it finds the router. then i > with all default values and save the connection, but when i test it says no gateway reply.

once i set up with manual address settings- gave random ip to the psp and got the default router and dns by ipconfig on my laptop. that resulted in my laptop connection getting disconnected but still the psp wouldnt connect...duh


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 22, 2009)

Ohh, sorry ashu. I missed to read this thread yesterday


----------



## shri (Sep 22, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> @ ashu-
> thanks for helping.
> 
> no, it does not ask for anything. it takes "utstarcom" as SSID by default and my network is unsecured so no password is asked for.
> ...




Why did your laptop disconnect when you did a ipconfig is a mystery...

Try the following:
1. Log-in to your router [default is 192.168.1.1 through any browser. Default userId and password is admin.]
2. Check the SSID of your router.
3. Check whether any filter is enabled.[MAC address filter which blocks all other devices except the one in the filter list]. If yes, add your PSP MAC address to the list.
4. Check for any encryption. [You already said unsecured network, so ignore].
5. Check which wifi profile is currently running. Change it to 802.11 b+g [Both b and g profile should be enabled.]

If you do a manual config, Set your laptop IP as 192.168.1.x and PSP IP as 192.168.1.y
[x and y should be different and in the range 2-254].


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 22, 2009)

@ tarey: try to be online today (22nd sept) at around 8.30 pm and also be online on yahoo msngr dude.. 

@ fieldgunner : follow wat shri told ya..  i was gonna post the same thing, but he posted first..


----------



## max_demon (Sep 22, 2009)

aquired Shift , adding ppl to yahoo


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 22, 2009)

I will try 8:30 , I can promise 9:00  . usually at 8:30 i am in office.


----------



## fieldgunner (Sep 22, 2009)

@ shri...thanks man but i think i screwed something up...

i went to the mac address filter settings. it had three options - disable, allow,deny. disable was selected. i selected allow... poof, internet disconnected.

now the router ip started showing timed out error so i couldnt even change the setting back. tried some basic remedies- restart, powering router off and back on, and system restore, but couldnt come back online.

internet has now started working when i am using the ethernet cable but wifi is still on the blink and i still get timed out error on router ip...

help!


----------



## shri (Sep 23, 2009)

fieldgunner said:


> @ shri...thanks man but i think i screwed something up...
> 
> i went to the mac address filter settings. it had three options - disable, allow,deny. disable was selected. i selected allow... poof, internet disconnected.
> 
> ...



First lets solve the Router [gateway] IP issue.
As you are not able to log in through 192.168.1.1, there seems to be some misconfiguration in the router IP.

Easy solution is to reset the router to its default [factory] configuration. On your router, in the back panel there will be a small pin-hole sized reset button. Press it for two to three seconds. Then restart your router [Shut the power and back on again]. Now your router IP will be 192.168.1.1
Try logging in. You may have to redo your BSNL settings after this process.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 23, 2009)

@ashu, max . What happened guys  . no one showed up yesterday, busy ?
Lets set some common time, may be late night when everyone is free and lets decide the game. 
anyone else interested, give your inputs


----------



## max_demon (Sep 23, 2009)

late nite maybe?


----------



## max_demon (Sep 24, 2009)

guys listion , the plan has been changed to NFS undercover as we couldnt get VT3 to run in infrastructure mode . 

please keep NFS uc ready at 9pm


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 24, 2009)

^^

copy that...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like I wont be joining you guys tonite, there was a power failure when i left for office and the process of 'acquiring' the stuff was unfinished


----------



## max_demon (Sep 24, 2009)

i have UC aquired also i have Got WTF , it is one of the best games of SOny ever released after nokia patapon


----------



## napster007 (Oct 2, 2009)

is the 5.55 or the 6.00 CFW going to come out any soon?? i really want to play the new games!!


----------



## shri (Oct 3, 2009)

No 6.00 CFW in the near future. 
Wonder why Dark_Alex is reluctant to contribute to homebrew these days... Maybe he doesn't want to do it for free anymore...


----------



## fieldgunner (Oct 4, 2009)

dark alex quit...some time back, actually


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2009)

------------


guys, anyone playing any new PSP games out here..??? im still on 3.90 m333 (*)fw, has anyone updated their fw's to play gran turismo or any game.. do post an update yaar....


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 9, 2009)

Wll i am busy with my PSP .
Scroll down on this page
*www.techenclave.com/events-and-meets/techenclave-psp-meet-pune-31st-oct-148920-5.html

Ashu i will be soon upgrading to 5.50 GEN D firmware. Will post here when done.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2009)

yaa sure dude plz do tell me wen u are abt to switch f/wares...


----------



## shri (Nov 9, 2009)

Finally bought a 4GB stick.
Bought it at SP Road Bangalore, for 1k with bill and 5 year warranty.
Started SOCOM yesterday. Is it good?


----------



## max_demon (Nov 9, 2009)

playing god of war coo , this time on god mode


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 5, 2009)

@ Shri: SOCOM and tat too good..??? lol.. 
Its freaking awesome dude....

btw, wich socom u started playing..??? i mean there are 3 naa i mean (with the recent launch) total comes up to 4 SOCOM titles as:

1.) Socom-Fireteam Bravo
2.) Socom-Fireteam bravo 2
3.) Socom-Tactical Strike (really gr8 graphics and game play)

and the latest to be released this Oct, 09

4.) Socom-Fireateam Bravo 3 (haven't tried it as it needs a firmware upgrade)
-----------

But yes, all these are tactical shooters, wich simply means u just cant go out there and blasty ur way thru the enemies, u need team work and a lot of "stop-look-snipe-sneak" skills...and every map takes around 15-20 mins to finish.. 
-----------


@ to all: guys, hv u updated ur firmwares to play the latest PSP games..??? im still on 3.90 m333 and i guess all newer games require 5.00 fw.. plz confirm.... 
-----------


Cheers n e-peace....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
edit: sorry, my bad, the 4th title of SOCOm, FTB3 will be released in Jan 2010..


----------



## shri (Dec 6, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ Shri: SOCOM and tat too good..??? lol..
> Its freaking awesome dude....
> 
> btw, wich socom u started playing..???



Hey ashu.
I'm currently trying SOCOM tactical strike.
Finding it difficult to overcome my FPS boom boom instincts. [Chanting the new mantra : stealth, stealth, stealth...]

I'm using 5.00 m33-6
Most new games are decrypted and 'released' and can be played on this firmware.
The GEN series is seeing constant updates, but so far no compelling reason to switch to it yet.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 6, 2009)

5.0 m33 does not play many new games including gran turismo, motorstorm and MGS peace walker . Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## shri (Dec 7, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> 5.0 m33 does not play many new games including gran turismo, motorstorm and MGS peace walker . Correct me if I am wrong.



It DOES play gran turismo [a decrypted version]. I haven't tried the other two. BTW, the game is top notch. Really good graphics and car controls.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 7, 2009)

@ shri: yaa its a bit strange adapting to the new type of gameplay.. 

plz check ur PM..


----------



## shri (Dec 7, 2009)

nothing in my pm


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone .. how r u guys ?? logged on to the forum after quite sometime , just totally gave up the Digit Forum because of no new activity and torture due to advertisements..

Good to see that u guys r continuing with the thread. Anything new u ppl must have experimented with the PSP ?? Ashu , m too still on 3.90 M33 .. What do u say , wanna upgrade ??

Tarey , Max , Shri .. what's the latest at ur ends ??


----------



## max_demon (Dec 8, 2009)

5.50 M33 GEN-D


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2009)

@ shri: sorry dude, it was a forum problem tat was NOT lwetting me send a PM.. will try later and let u knw here.. 

@ BB: hey, nice to see u back here..  yaa me wanna upgrade yaar, wanna play Gran turismo and SOCOM4 (wen its released)... 

these days, playing Puzzle quest, pga 09, socom Tact Strike etc...
-----------

yaa guys, wat u say.>?? wanna upgrade to a 5.xx fw..??

@ max: hey, was the jump to a new FW easy enough..?? wat was ur last fw..?? 3.90 ..??? plz post of ur know how abt upgrading ur PSP dude..


----------



## max_demon (Dec 9, 2009)

upgrading firmware is very easy if we are already on cfw , i was using 5.00 M33-4 earlier , and i was pretty much satisfied with it , but newer firmware allows us to play games which require 6.10 or newer firmware . like GT5 or GTA Chinatown wars .

this firmware is also stable .


----------



## shri (Dec 9, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Tarey , Max , Shri .. what's the latest at ur ends ??



I'm 5.00 M33-6. This is a DA CFW. As I said earlier newer games can be played on this FW too. 
Will upgrade to kernel 6.xx when its out in due time.

Tried Assassins Creed. Really boring with poor character control. Nowhere near the GOW gameplay levels.


----------



## girish.g (Dec 10, 2009)

k back again. 
latest updateslayed motorstorm, gran turismo, lemmings, brothers in arms D-day, and the new star wars.
Out of these only motorstorm is recommended -awesome.
gran turismo has awesome graphics and cars and stuff but gameplay is not that good its just like a driving simulator.
Lemmings is utter crap and the i couldn't work with the controls for star wars and brothers in arms.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2009)

I have heard dat the new PSP slim 2000 cant be moded/hacked to play downloaded ISO files...is it true?

More  over the new coming PSP doensnt have a UMD drive...???


----------



## shri (Dec 10, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> I have heard dat the new PSP slim 2000 cant be moded/hacked to play downloaded ISO files...is it true?
> 
> More  over the new coming PSP doensnt have a UMD drive...???




There is no more PSP 2000. New PSP version is 3000. 
PSPs without UMD drive is called 'PSP Go'.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 10, 2009)

@ girish: ok, so dude, after upgrade of the (c)fw from 3.90 m333 to 5.xx, is it a direct step or wat..??? can u giv me the entire details..??? pm..???


----------



## girish.g (Dec 12, 2009)

upgrading from 3.90 to 5.00??just download 5.00m33 CFW and upgrade your psp.then find patched games for 5.00CFW.
Recently acquired tekken 6, assassins creed and little big planet


----------



## raghavpande123 (Dec 14, 2009)

girish.g said:


> upgrading from 3.90 to 5.00??just download 5.00m33 CFW and upgrade your psp.then find patched games for 5.00CFW.
> Recently acquired tekken 6, assassins creed and little big planet



i thing tekken 6 is fun
and btw cant u patch the games?
why is ther need for patched games?


----------



## shri (Dec 15, 2009)

u can. but its also available. so why take the trouble?


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 15, 2009)

Tekken 6 is real fun , i am enjoying the game and yeah this game has the best graphics !


----------



## girish.g (Dec 22, 2009)

anyone on for multiplayer?? back at home now


----------



## max_demon (Dec 23, 2009)

assassin's creed now playing


----------



## napster007 (Dec 24, 2009)

Guys i have come up with a small problem...i was trying to upgrade my 5.00 m33 cfw to 5.50 cfw whivh was a beta version and in the process i somehow managed to get my psp into just the 5.50 version. now there is no m33. can u plz guide me as of how to get back my 5.00 m33?? i really want to now start playing games....and with this i don think i'm able to do anythin!!

thanks


----------



## max_demon (Dec 25, 2009)

Pandora all the way to go


----------



## napster007 (Dec 25, 2009)

^^i have no idea what ur saying....u can consider me a noob in this stuff....help me out yaar!


----------



## max_demon (Dec 25, 2009)

u need pandora to downgrade , if by any chance u had less than 5.03 or 5.03 then it would be possible to get in m33 without problem , but for later firmware u DO need Pandora Battery There is no other way possible that i know .

with pandora battery u can go to older firmware without bricking psp , if u try to softmod it may be bricked . so dont take any chance just use pandora with Despertar del cementerio software , if u have no idea what is pandora battery read this 1st

*www.qj.net/psp/homebrew-development/quickjump-quickguide-the-psp-homebrew-dictionary.html

then 

*www.qj.net/psp/homebrew-developmen...need-to-get-homebrew-running-on-your-psp.html



> Pandora's Battery - Team C+D's Pandora's Battery is the collective name for a Magic Memory Stick and a JigKick Battery. These two can be used to downgrade or unbrick a PSP. A Magic Memory Stick is a converted Memory Stick Pro Duo, while a JigKick Battery is a converted PSP battery. Making them were a complicated process when first introduced to the homebrew community, but since then the process has been simplified with various prepper homebrew.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 23, 2010)

is this thread all  but DEAD.. ?? lol.... hello PSP gamers..??? where r ur PSP consoles./.???


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 23, 2010)

PSP is my music/radio player now . Btw played killzone lib in multiplayer with my friends few days ago.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 23, 2010)

i think i havent touched psp since last 7 days


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 23, 2010)

^^

last 7 days..?? for me its 7 months.. omg.. lol.. (not really) well lately hv been planning to get a new cfw, sumwhere like 5.50 gen d3 or sumthing like tat coz i hv got sum PSP games from (ahem...* ) especially SOCOM FTB3 & Gran Turismo so will get the new fw maybe by tomo or day after and then will post sum screenies...
------------

@ tarey: hey dude, can u giv me links for HOLD+ plugin, screenshot pugin (as i will be moving on from 3.90 m333 to 5.50) so i will need those, plz search it in ur free time and plz post the link.. 
------------


Cheers n e-peace....

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

^^

last 7 days..?? for me its 7 months.. omg.. lol.. (not really) well lately hv been planning to get a new cfw, sumwhere like 5.50 gen d3 or sumthing like tat coz i hv got sum PSP games from (ahem...* ) especially SOCOM FTB3 & Gran Turismo so will get the new fw maybe by tomo or day after and then will post sum screenies...
------------

@ tarey: hey dude, can u giv me links for HOLD+ plugin, screenshot pugin (as i will be moving on from 3.90 m333 to 5.50) so i will need those, plz search it in ur free time and plz post the link.. 
------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 24, 2010)

Successfully updated to 5.50Gen D3 yesterday  .

Upgrade path 3.90 M33-3 to 5.00 M33-6 to 5.50 Gen D3.

Disable all plugins before updating, or you may brick your PSP. Hold plugin works with Gen D3, cxmb does not.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 25, 2010)

^^

finaly......im on a new fw 5.00 m33-6 (not jumped further coz wanna make a video tut outta it b4 i update it any further...)

phew.........check ur PM...  and thanx a lot dude, 

btw, wat new plugins u using now, plz enlist them, (yeah i knw i always copy u)..lol...

played Gran turismo, SOCOM ftb3, f1 2009, silent hill shattered memories, dirt 2 etc...
----------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## shri (Mar 1, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> PSP is my music/radio player now . Btw played killzone lib in multiplayer with my friends few days ago.



Radio? How?
Internet radio I believe?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 1, 2010)

guys i am selling my old psp sigh not used it for 6months if anyone is interested look here the price is 7.5 k not negotiable ... 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1211987#post1211987

thanks would prefer buyer in delhi


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 1, 2010)

shri said:


> Radio? How?
> Internet radio I believe?


 
Yeah internet radio


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 1, 2010)

^^

dude, any new plugins (that u using for 5.50)..???


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2010)

nothing yet.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Guys .. Long time no updates ! 

I too finally upgraded my CFW from 3.90 M33-3 to 5.00 M33-6 .. Using PSP mostly as Music/Video Player and Light Gaming ( RetroS ) .. Trying out new themes but no comparison for those released for 3.90 ..

Really fond of the inbuilt Sleep Timer in PSP Default Music Player. BTW , downloaded a new application " GOPOD ". Its basically and enhanced mod of LightMP3 with a nice and faster GUI .

Ashu,Max,Gaurav,Shri,Girish :  Any new updates regarding interesting must have apps or plugins ??

Lukin frwd to hear from u guys !


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 28, 2010)

I played 'age of zombies' on PSP, fun timepas .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2010)

@ BBThumb:

 hey hi buddy, and hi to all of the guys here as well... hi tarey (gaurav), hello marsmama, max... 


well, nothing happening for me at the PSP front (yup im to on 5.50 fw) but its all sitting like a junk toy now..lol.... jus using it for mp3 (as im busy with my core i7 thread, link in my siggy) and also since i bought a spanky new SONY VAIO E Series lappy, im using it to play games (as im outta mumbai, on a holiday).. 
-------

hope everyone doin gr8 here yaaron !!!! 
-------


Cheers n e peace...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 3, 2010)

Guys, recommend some new games like GOW or POP. I haven't played anything since 3-4 months; want to get back on my PSP.


----------



## hyde (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys can anyone tell me where to get my PSP modded in New Delhi. I am new to this place and hows much will it cost.

Thanks in advance


----------



## girish.g (Apr 25, 2010)

if you already have a modded psp around(phat) make a pandora battery and mod it yourself.


----------



## hyde (Apr 28, 2010)

I dont know if any of my friends have a modded PSP (Phat). If any shop can help please let me know


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 30, 2010)

@Hyde , go to Palika Bazaar .. Try shop no. 1 or 2 or 3 .. Satisfactory work done in my case. Cost of modding PSP2000 was Rs. 100 ..

Make sure ur PSP is moddable .. which model is urs i.e 2000 or the 3000 series ??


----------



## hyde (May 1, 2010)

BBThumbHealer said:


> @Hyde , go to Palika Bazaar .. Try shop no. 1 or 2 or 3 .. Satisfactory work done in my case. Cost of modding PSP2000 was Rs. 100 ..
> 
> Make sure ur PSP is moddable .. which model is urs i.e 2000 or the 3000 series ??



Thank you friend.. Its 2000 model. Hope I get the same price as urs


----------



## max_demon (May 2, 2010)

i think its easy with ChickHEN exploit you can softmod PSP 2000 at home only


----------



## hyde (May 2, 2010)

BBThumbHealer said:


> @Hyde , go to Palika Bazaar .. Try shop no. 1 or 2 or 3 .. Satisfactory work done in my case. Cost of modding PSP2000 was Rs. 100 ..
> 
> Make sure ur PSP is moddable .. which model is urs i.e 2000 or the 3000 series ??





max_demon said:


> i think its easy with ChickHEN exploit you can softmod PSP 2000 at home only



Went to Palika Bazar yesterday. And found that I cannot get my PSP modded coz the firmware version is 5.51. I once gave it for repair as the D-Pad was not working properly. The guys at palika bazar asked me to wait for a month or two . BTW my PSP is PSP 2004 Date Code 8C with firmware v5.51

*@max_demon:* Even to use ChickHEN exploit I need to have the Pandora Battery. That what I found while searching in Google


----------

